# So what are you listening to at the moment?



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

To drown out the mediocrity of X factor?

Radiohead/ Joy Div mix, moved on to a bit of Morrisey, if if cheer up a bit and the lager kicks in I'll probably move on to some Northern Soul Classics or a bit of ska


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 7, 2013)

The Vaccines at the moment


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			The Vaccines at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Great shout! Wreckin bar!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Got a mix of Nick Cave, Arcade Fire, The Vaccines and strangely enough, the Soundtrack from Django Unchained playing at the moment..:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 7, 2013)

Bastille at the moment

Really high quality album


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Got a mix of Nick Cave, Arcade Fire, The Vaccines and strangely enough, the Soundtrack from Django Unchained playing at the moment..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I haven't heard the Django soundtrack, but given Tarentino's involvement I would imagine it is pretty good


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 7, 2013)

Jake Bugg,Gaslight Anthem, can't beat a bit of Stone Roses & OCS for me tho.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Dec 7, 2013)

Mostly Johnny Cash and Rascal Flatts, got a thing for country music at the moment

Oh and always the pixies and lynard skynard


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 7, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Great shout! Wreckin bar!!!
		
Click to expand...

Never really heard them before but a mate lent me the CD and have to say I am quite impressed, some really good stuff on it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2013)

The wife and the dog both snoring away on the sofa, and thankfully drowning out the xfactor


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Never really heard them before but a mate lent me the CD and have to say I am quite impressed, some really good stuff on it.
		
Click to expand...

Like a more raucous courteeners but without a front man totally up his own hoop


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			The wife and the dog both snoring away on the sofa, and thankfully drowning out the xfactor
		
Click to expand...

What breed of dog?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 7, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Like a more raucous courteeners but without a front man totally up his own hoop
		
Click to expand...

Yes quite impressed. Listened to the first album, will have a listen to the 2nd one tomorrow. Surprised me really as I normally listen to heavier stuff and punk


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Like a more raucous courteeners but without a front man totally up his own hoop
		
Click to expand...

Watched the Courteeners at Haigh Hall a few years ago. They did a fantastic 90 minute set, then the friontman came out and did a 90 minute solo acoustic set that just blew everyone away. Quite possibly the best gig I've ever been to, and I'm not really a massive Courteeners fan..:thup:


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Watched the Courteeners at Haigh Hall a few years ago. They did a fantastic 90 minute set, then the friontman came out and did a 90 minute solo acoustic set that just blew everyone away. Quite possibly the best gig I've ever been to, and I'm not really a massive Courteeners fan..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not slagging them, have two albums (don't know if they did a third yet) think they are both great, but Liam is a bit, well, Global superstar


----------



## Birchy (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Watched the Courteeners at Haigh Hall a few years ago. They did a fantastic 90 minute set, then the friontman came out and did a 90 minute solo acoustic set that just blew everyone away. Quite possibly the best gig I've ever been to, and I'm not really a massive Courteeners fan..:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Seen them a few times. Fray is a genius :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			What breed of dog?
		
Click to expand...

 Not a proper dog its a Shih Tzu, and it snores louder than me.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 7, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Jake Bugg,Gaslight Anthem, can't beat a bit of Stone Roses & OCS for me tho.
		
Click to expand...

Some good taste in music there fella :thup:

Seen OCS live about 9 times, absolute class.


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 7, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Not a proper dog its a Shih Tzu, and it snores louder than me.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, well that could only be evidenced by the other half, it's probably not entirely true and is a a sort of lever


----------



## hovis (Dec 7, 2013)

Led Zeplin and wishbone ash


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2013)

Feast of Consequences - new Fish album. Immense


----------



## In_The_Rough (Dec 7, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Jake Bugg,Gaslight Anthem, can't beat a bit of Stone Roses & OCS for me tho.
		
Click to expand...

The Roses are a class above all of those not that there is anything up with them. Bought the Roses DVD LTD edition with the film and the concert on but not had chance to watch it yet


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2013)

hovis said:



			Led Zeplin and wishbone ash
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather listen to my dog snoring:rofl: only kidding honest


----------



## Laka (Dec 7, 2013)

my wifes snooring----unbarebly


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Laka said:



			my wifes snooring----unbarebly

Click to expand...

Yes it sounds the same in all languages.:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Some good taste in music there fella :thup:

Seen OCS live about 9 times, absolute class.
		
Click to expand...

Always preferred them to Oasis & Blur back in the day. Don't rate much after Mechanical Wonder tbh tho mate. 
Sea Horses-Do it your self
Cast-All change 
Verve-Urban Hymns
Love it:thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;aTBlKRzNf74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTBlKRzNf74[/video]

Same thing I was watching last time we did this thread.. coincidence?


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 7, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Always preferred them to Oasis & Blur back in the day. Don't rate much after Mechanical Wonder tbh tho mate. 
Sea Horses-Do it your self
Cast-All change 
Verve-Urban Hymns
Love it:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good choices :thup:

Came across my Longpigs CDs during a recent clear out (amongst others) and loving listening to them just now.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 7, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Always preferred them to Oasis & Blur back in the day. Don't rate much after Mechanical Wonder tbh tho mate. 
Sea Horses-Do it your self
Cast-All change 
Verve-Urban Hymns
Love it:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally, all the early stuff is superb. Moseley shoals is one of the best albums ever made.


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 7, 2013)

The Darkness - As Im seeing them tomorrow
Dropkick Murphys - Im always listening to them
Chas N' Dave - Reminiscing over last nights karaoke


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Agree totally, all the early stuff is superb. Moseley shoals is one of the best albums ever made.
		
Click to expand...

Calm yer jets there Coolio. At your age you've probably only listened to about 20 albums. You're in no position to give out plaudits like that.....


----------



## Birchy (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Calm yer jets there Coolio. At your age you've probably only listened to about 20 albums. You're in no position to give out plaudits like that.....

Click to expand...

You will be suprised old bean, been around the music block so to speak :ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You will be suprised old bean, been around the music block so to speak :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Course you have. You probably think that music started with Vanilla Ice..


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Course you have. You probably think that music started with Vanilla Ice..

Click to expand...

The Cream .maybe


----------



## Birchy (Dec 7, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Course you have. You probably think that music started with Vanilla Ice..

Click to expand...

What?? It didnt?? Your meaner than the guy who told me santy claus doesnt exist


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 7, 2013)

Chet Atkins.   What a picker


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Chet Atkins.   What a picker
		
Click to expand...

Bert Weed---on .


----------



## LanDog (Dec 7, 2013)

Listening to Foals, a bit of Biffy Clyro, some Black Keys and Editors.

Yes, I do have an excellent taste in music


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 7, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Bert Weed---on .
		
Click to expand...

Chet was something really special on the guitar and sadly missed by his followers:

[video=youtube;NTefr33lrMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTefr33lrMQ[/video]


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 8, 2013)

I understand this may be a put down by some but it still reminds me of my Dad who I would give everything to spend another day with:

[video=youtube;id_th1C3vF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id_th1C3vF8[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 8, 2013)

LanDog said:



			Listening to Foals, a bit of Biffy Clyro, some Black Keys and Editors.

Yes, I do have an excellent taste in music
		
Click to expand...

Yes you do, but I'd probably remove the Biffy and replace with some Arctics.. Now that would be a playlist..:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 8, 2013)

Jimmy Buffett seems to have something appropriate to every mood!

'A lot to Drink About' seems to be appropriate too often.

Jackson Browne's 'Going down to Cuba' was the tune of the day - though Buffett has an 'equivalent', if from a slightly counter pov. My host at Brockett likes his Cigars!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 8, 2013)

Today will be a mixture of Pantera, Rebel Meets Rebel, Damageplan, Anthrax, anything Dime related really.
RIP Dimebag


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 8, 2013)

Today will be a mix of mellow, fairly low volume, hangover appropriate tunes.


----------



## Andy808 (Dec 8, 2013)

I've got back into a band I loved in the 80's and 90's. 
Thunder!


----------



## StevieT (Dec 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I understand this may be a put down by some but it still reminds me of my Dad who I would give everything to spend another day with:

[video=youtube;id_th1C3vF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id_th1C3vF8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

That is beautiful - what a great song.

Amazing.


----------



## StevieT (Dec 8, 2013)

A bit of James Taylor for me this morning - nothing heavier than that anymore!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 8, 2013)

Stegsie said:



			That is beautiful - what a great song.

Amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Buffett does an equivalent for Grandfather - and one of his albums is 'Son of a Son of a Sailor'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM5Kla6njo4


----------



## CMAC (Dec 8, 2013)

the sound of rain battering the windows, only drowned out by the wind




oh, and tennesee ted hawkins :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Dec 8, 2013)

my kids have worked out my car has ipod integration, so when they are in it, its either 1 direction, little mix or jessie J... great!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 8, 2013)

Rooter said:



			my kids have worked out my car has ipod integration, so when they are in it, its either 1 direction, little mix or jessie J... great!
		
Click to expand...

The definition of 'getting old' is when you have to ask them how to operate stuff and they raise their eyebrows knowingly! Trust me it will come!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 8, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			[video=youtube;aTBlKRzNf74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTBlKRzNf74[/video]

Same thing I was watching last time we did this thread.. coincidence?
		
Click to expand...

Why am I thinking Nolan Sisters and Van Morrison!


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Why am I thinking Nolan Sisters and Van Morrison!
		
Click to expand...

 My first thought was is that Science Boy in the middle.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 8, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			My first thought was is that Science Boy in the middle.

Click to expand...

Nah, I can't dance as good as that


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			I understand this may be a put down by some but it still reminds me of my Dad who I would give everything to spend another day with:

[video=youtube;id_th1C3vF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id_th1C3vF8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Never seen or listened to Chet Atkins before - but loved his rendition of Vincent. He actually looked as if he was really enjoying every note he was playing! I like that in a performer.

And, "I Still Can't Sat Goodbye", will not get a put down by me. Very moving!

Some of the older ones are the best eh?

Thanks for posting. :cheers:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Chet Atkins.   What a picker
		
Click to expand...

I love Neck & Neck with Mark Knopfler.  Two masters of their craft.


----------



## JCW (Dec 10, 2013)

Kings of Leon ...............and lots of old stuff like tom jones , do the hustle , ...............mungo jerry , in the summer time ..............EYG


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 11, 2013)

Richard Wilson on Radio 4


----------



## G.U.R (Dec 11, 2013)

Bit of a mix in the car at the moment a bit of Madness, Blink 182, Feeder, Bruce Springsteen, The Smiths. Lana Del Ray and Of Monsters and Men


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 11, 2013)

The Fleet Foxes
Bob Dylan
Springsteen
Dean Martin
Grizzly Bear
Band of Horses
Beastie Boys (specifically "Paul's Boutique")
Spiritulized
The Zep
Nick Cave (specifically "the boatman's call")


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 11, 2013)

Just listened to this, a politician friend did it on Karaoke the other night, brilliant!!

[video=youtube_share;liNnCKPeEv0]http://youtu.be/liNnCKPeEv0[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2013)

Listening to Deacon Blue (Raintown) and Daniel Powter (Bad Day) on CD in car.  New (2nd hand) vinyl purchases of end last week were Average White Band AWB (the white album) and Stevie Wonder Innervisions.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 11, 2013)

medwayjon said:



			Just listened to this, a politician friend did it on Karaoke the other night, brilliant!!

[video=youtube_share;liNnCKPeEv0]http://youtu.be/liNnCKPeEv0[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Ahhh - Kirsty MacColl


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2013)

Just having a few drinks and listening to a playlist of Old Crow Medicine Show, Iris Dement, Edward Sharpe, The Lumineers and The Straybirds... Thats right, I'm feelin Folky...
[video=youtube_share;ug7IgB8MfWE]http://youtu.be/ug7IgB8MfWE[/video]


----------



## user2009 (Dec 12, 2013)

2 great bands are rocking my ears at the moment, both very different

Chvrches -  80's style synth pop with a modern twist

Exit Calm   - Oasis meets the Charlatans meets The Stone Roses

Both have new(ish) albums out which are well worth downloading

[video=youtube;81RqEnvczV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81RqEnvczV8[/video]


----------



## user2009 (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;ExRI5AQ8xUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExRI5AQ8xUE[/video]


----------



## Swinger (Dec 12, 2013)

Like always anything from this...

[video=youtube;kLUthOxfpMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLUthOxfpMo[/video]


----------



## Swinger (Dec 12, 2013)

Thru this...

[video=youtube;bw2o_Go4QWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw2o_Go4QWI[/video]


----------



## Swinger (Dec 12, 2013)

To this...

[video=youtube;FW-ZPTW4_IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW-ZPTW4_IU[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2013)

Swinger said:



			To this...

[video=youtube;FW-ZPTW4_IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW-ZPTW4_IU[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I saw Aphex Twin at a Black Dog all-Nighter many moons ago in Nottingham. That guy is seriously mental...


----------



## Swinger (Dec 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ha, I saw Aphex Twin at a Black Dog all-Nighter many moons ago in Nottingham. That guy is seriously mental...
		
Click to expand...

Mental is about the only way to describe the man and his work! I bet that was a mental night too!!


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 12, 2013)

Swinger said:



			Mental is about the only way to describe the man and his work! I bet that was a mental night too!!
		
Click to expand...

I have very few memories of it..

A few mates of mine were DJ around Derby and Nottingham. This was when Nottingham had some legendary clubs such as Venus and Miros (sp). Great times, free entry, not many memories...


----------



## mikevet (Dec 12, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Listening to Deacon Blue (Raintown) and Daniel Powter (Bad Day) on CD in car.  New (2nd hand) vinyl purchases of end last week were Average White Band AWB (the white album) and Stevie Wonder Innervisions.
		
Click to expand...

Deacon Blue were just superb in their heyday, and Raintown is still my favourite album of all time.


----------



## Swinger (Dec 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I have very few memories of it..

A few mates of mine were DJ around Derby and Nottingham. This was when Nottingham had some legendary clubs such as Venus and Miros (sp). Great times, free entry, not many memories...
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2013)

Keep humming this new ditty from Fish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akK41AmRGeQ


----------



## LanDog (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone a fan of the film Drive?

http://youtu.be/wKPkOkTJE6A

http://youtu.be/PImQsVsXCrI

These two are absolute belters


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			I love Neck & Neck with Mark Knopfler.  Two masters of their craft.
		
Click to expand...

Chet and Mark.   Just great!!

[video=youtube;5wTVLIZaxMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wTVLIZaxMk&list=RDsSdThfseSkQ[/video]


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 13, 2013)

I like listening to this song.  It reminds me of the last few years:

[video=youtube;F6Uqf0IKsz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6Uqf0IKsz4[/video]


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 13, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Just having a few drinks and listening to a playlist of Old Crow Medicine Show, Iris Dement, Edward Sharpe, The Lumineers and The Straybirds... Thats right, I'm feelin Folky...
		
Click to expand...

Really love the version of "leaning on the everlasting arms" Iris Dement did for the Cohen brothers a few years back.

Her voice takes a few listens to appreciate it, but it is an authentic a "southern" singer can be.

Sort of mumbling drawl.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2013)

tugglesf239 said:



			Really love the version of "leaning on the everlasting arms" Iris Dement did for the Cohen brothers a few years back.

Her voice takes a few listens to appreciate it, but it is an authentic a "southern" singer can be.

Sort of mumbling drawl.
		
Click to expand...

'Tis a great song, from a great film...:thup:

I still prefer the original film though.... Although Mr Bridges is amazing as usual..


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 13, 2013)

Listening to a band called the River 68's from Scotland today.

Very good, lyrically perfect, got a nice relaxed vibe about it.

[video=youtube;bulks2OoXUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bulks2OoXUA[/video]


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 14, 2013)

A little bit of Bob Marley, Likely to gravitate to a bit of Toots and the Maytals shortly :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 14, 2013)

Am in work ATM, so I'm stuck listening to a Last.FM playlist based on The Pixies. It's really doing one of my Deputy Managers head in. He's begging me to put some Elvis Presley on..... Suck it up wee man, it's the perk of being in charge.. My playlist only..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=g3DgAJwVeVU#t=14

The cult, fantastic stuff. I saw them again recently, brought back lots of good memories.

Maybe I was drawn to his peaked hat (for the OOM'ers).


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2014)

Thread resurrection time..

Got a nice little hangover buzzing in the back of my head... So I've stuck on a little mix of Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros and Led Zeppelin.. Turn up the volume and let it rip...:thup:


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm still oscillating between The Nimmo Brothers and King KIng .................. both featuring Alan Nimmo.
Fantastic rock based blues ....................... or blues based rock, who cares, it's awesome!


*Slime*.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 23, 2014)

The Killers greatest hits for past month - very good

SPOTIFy have a free month trial at the moment which I took up yesterday and me and the mrs have been playing/downloading all sorts of stuff

Just found a singer called jackie gray on the "unknowns" - quite mellow, lovely voice


----------



## LUFC 1972 (Mar 23, 2014)

Just cleared the loft and found loads of my old albums so been listening to:

No sleep til hammersmith - Motorhead 

Assault and Battery - Rose tattoo 

Live- Evil - Black Sabbath

Come n Get it - Whitesnake 

Takes me back to my teens !!


----------



## Piece (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking at new bands on 'Bandcamp' on-line. Great source of new material and often free


----------



## StevieT (Mar 25, 2014)

I find that whilst in work I need something more classical, so for me it's a little bit of Ludovico Einaudi.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 25, 2014)

London grammar have perked my ears at the minute.  will give them a listen today.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 25, 2014)

Tinnitus and it does me head in


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 25, 2014)

Been listening to Thelonious Monk the last couple of days. Not a jazz fan at all but I came across a concert of his at the weekend on Sky Arts which was darn good so I got a few of his recordings.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 25, 2014)

Currently I'm having to listen to the women in my office discuss their facial hair. Roll on 5 o'clock.


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2014)

Sponge1980 said:



			Currently I'm having to listen to the women in my office discuss their facial hair. Roll on 5 o'clock.
		
Click to expand...

Suggest they try this .................................. but not until they've read the reviews!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Enjoy their reactions to the reviews.
I hope this improves your day.

*Slime*.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quality, cheers for that. made me chuckle.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 25, 2014)

Currently hearing, but trying not to listen to, the squeaking of what I figure is the an ironing routine, with a board that needs some lube!

It does sound rather like another domestic activity though!

As for music...Jimmy Buffett continues to satisfy/amuse/console! A couple of examples

http://www.songlyrics.com/jimmy-buffett/a-lot-to-drink-about-lyrics/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df1E4NJu7ng


----------



## Rooter (Mar 25, 2014)

in our house, we have the Frozen soundtrack or film pretty much on repeat. to say its annoying would be an understatement....


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 25, 2014)

my daughter is play CoD and listening to Mac Miller.... www.annoying.com


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Mainly just the radio for me, talk sport when Liverpool are doing well, absolute 90's in between, usually when I can't take no more of Durham, saggers and gough!


----------



## 3565 (Mar 26, 2014)

The heavier the better for me........ Pantera it is then.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2014)

3565 said:



			The heavier the better for me........ Pantera it is then.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

FBD or TGST I hope


----------



## RW1986 (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZtZlRrzJOlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtZlRrzJOlM&amp;sns=em[/video]

boom:fore:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 26, 2014)

Not sure if it's me that's getting more miserable with age,or if modern music really is terrible. Still listening to Stone Roses,Ocean colour scene,Verve....


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2014)

I love men in skirts, singing & playing the blues.

[video=youtube_share;lMMLCiPTRUU]http://youtu.be/lMMLCiPTRUU[/video]


*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry forgot about Mumford & son. Not a new album but Babel is quality.


----------



## beau d. (Mar 26, 2014)

Sixties Soul 

http://www.podcasts.canstream.co.uk/manchesterfm/index.php?cat=Twisted+Wheel+Show


----------



## John (Mar 26, 2014)

Really into the new War on Drugs album, great record. Also those into heavier music check out a band called Hark, just released their debut which is stupidly good.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2014)

John said:



			Also those into heavier music check out a band called Hark, just released their debut which is stupidly good.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, sounds like Mastodon meets Helmet meets Corrosion of Conformity with a tiny hint of Crowbar or summat lol.
Really looking forward to the new Eyehategod album, the snippet I heard last week was really up my street.


----------



## John (Mar 27, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Interesting, sounds like Mastodon meets Helmet meets Corrosion of Conformity with a tiny hint of Crowbar or summat lol.
Really looking forward to the new Eyehategod album, the snippet I heard last week was really up my street.
		
Click to expand...

Saw Hark supporting COC a couple of weeks back and they were both amazing. Knowing their singer/guitarist (Hark) I'm sure he'd be happy with that comparison! 

It wasn't a shameless plug for them by the way, . I'm a genuinely into them, we just happen to live in the same (small) town!

Will have to check out the new ehg, little out of the loop on new releases.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 27, 2014)

I've normally got iTunes on random play, while working at home, so going to iTunes and hitting play I get..

Surrender - Drop Kick Murphys


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2014)

John said:



			Saw Hark supporting COC a couple of weeks back and they were both amazing. Knowing their singer/guitarist (Hark) I'm sure he'd be happy with that comparison! 

It wasn't a shameless plug for them by the way, . I'm a genuinely into them, we just happen to live in the same (small) town!
		
Click to expand...

It's good to hear some decent new heavy stuff rather than the naff melodic screamo which is creeping in more and more these days.
I really like Mastodon but their last effort missed the mark for me, seemed even more watered down than Crack The Skye, I mean it was played on Radio 1 lol. I love discovering new bands so thanks for the heads up :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Mar 27, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Been listening to Thelonious Monk the last couple of days. Not a jazz fan at all but I came across a concert of his at the weekend on Sky Arts which was darn good so I got a few of his recordings.
		
Click to expand...

Finally someone with a sense of quality. Re-discovered a long time missing CD (yes, they still exist) of the Modern Jazz Quartet playing with various guests such as Paul Desmond, Laurindo Almeida etc. - forgot how good it was.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 27, 2014)

Songs from Nashville series 2


----------



## 3565 (Mar 28, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			:thup:

FBD or TGST I hope 

Click to expand...

Oh By Demons Be Driven


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 28, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=g3DgAJwVeVU#t=14

The cult, fantastic stuff. I saw them again recently, brought back lots of good memories.

Maybe I was drawn to his peaked hat (for the OOM'ers).
		
Click to expand...

Love this song so much! Inevitably end up singing it every time I play golf.



garyinderry said:



			London grammar have perked my ears at the minute.  will give them a listen today.
		
Click to expand...

Really like London Grammar. Wrote a review for BestNewBands.com in October if you wanna know more - http://www.bestnewbands.com/album-reviews/item/3461-london-grammar-–-if-you-wait

Leaving the music industry shortly and so not sure if I can have my spotify on all day at the new job but looking forward to being more of a 'fan' again and not taking it for granted as much.

Today, I've been mainly listening to Kate Bush whilst I try to get over the fact that I couldn't get tickets


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2014)

3565 said:



			Oh By Demons Be Driven
		
Click to expand...

You sir have excellent taste.


----------



## Piece (Mar 29, 2014)

Listening to new deck from Miroist on Bandcamp. Djent style of music, for those who like heavy guitar music.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;aj3NcOI25ac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj3NcOI25ac[/video]

lost for words


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2014)

tugglesf239 said:



			[video=youtube;aj3NcOI25ac]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj3NcOI25ac[/video]

lost for words
		
Click to expand...

I found that utterly painful!
I'm not saying she can't play or sing, but, for me, that was awful.


*Slime*.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Nora En Pure.  

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2014)

Nelson Mandela's welcome to the City of Glasgow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqwZrVtZva8&feature=kp

Scotland meets South Africa.

Discovered this old Blair Douglas tune recently.
Blair was an original member of Runrig.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 17, 2014)

I've started re-listening to a lot of older stuff, like a lot of Thin Lizzy


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2014)

Priceless.


*Slime*.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 17, 2014)

Slime said:









Priceless.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

One of my all time favourite albums!


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2014)

Try this one out.

http://www.kingkingblues.com/Home.html

It suits every mood and takes me to nice places.
They're an awesome Scottish blues rock band, I may have mentioned that already though 


*Slime*.

P.S. They go on tour VERY soon!


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 17, 2014)

Luke Bond and the delectable Roxanne Emery - On Fire. That and Gareth Emery - U, seem to be on repeat.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2014)

Slime said:









Priceless.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

this, Dire Straits' "Alchemy", Lynyrd Skynyrd's "One More From The Road" and Gary Moore's "Blues Alive" are regulars both in the car and indoors, personally can't think of any better live albums.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 17, 2014)

I watched Jools Holland the other night and really enjoyed Clean Bandit !


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 17, 2014)

Was bought best of The Police and ELO and ave played um to death in the car. So lonely by police, oh what a track, am sure it's made me ear drums bleed. Had the privilege of watching um play at ? Queens hall Leeds.

sod it am starting a new topic.


----------



## chris661 (Apr 17, 2014)

Some ministry of sound albums :mmm:


----------



## Slime (Apr 18, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			this, Dire Straits' "Alchemy", Lynyrd Skynyrd's "One More From The Road" and Gary Moore's "Blues Alive" are regulars both in the car and indoors, personally can't think of any better live albums.
		
Click to expand...

Deep Purple - Made in Japan.
Rory Gallagher - Irish Tour '74.
UFO - Strangers in the Night.

and top of the tree

Humble Pie - Performance, Rockin' the Fillmore.






*Slime*.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 18, 2014)

New album out, just found on Spotify....

Gord Downie, the Sadies, and the Conquering Sun


Love the Sadies and this is sounding pretty great so far...... :thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 18, 2014)

Eurovision 2014 songs. Bet on Germany and Denmark. PS I'm NEVER right !


----------



## MarkE (Apr 18, 2014)

Arkona - All albums.
Metsatoll - Karjajuht
Finntroll - Blodsvept


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 18, 2014)

Slime said:



			I found that utterly painful!
I'm not saying she can't play or sing, but, for me, that was awful.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...



She certainly has a very unique style and i can see why people would not be a fan. Personally i think it is utterly lovely.

It did take me a few listens to her work over the last 3 years or so, for it it to finally "click" but i cant stop listening to her now.

Here is another, more accessible song IMO

[video=youtube;8vmHaYZ2mEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vmHaYZ2mEE[/video]


----------



## sev112 (Apr 19, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			this, Dire Straits' "Alchemy", Lynyrd Skynyrd's "One More From The Road" and Gary Moore's "Blues Alive" are regulars both in the car and indoors, personally can't think of any better live albums.
		
Click to expand...

Concur re alive and Dangerous, I think it's the only album I have on spotify, ipad, iPod, mp3 and CD.  Every track is performed brilliantly. Still in love with you on that album is better than the original

Other very good live albums :
Exit Stage Left - Rush
Live in the Heart of the City - Whitesnake
Strangers in the Night - UFO

Possibly - Eagle hasLanded - Saxon


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2014)

Mozart Piano Concerto No 21 in C Major K.467 - soloist Geza Anda


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2014)

sev112 said:



			Concur re alive and Dangerous, I think it's the only album I have on spotify, ipad, iPod, mp3 and CD.  Every track is performed brilliantly. Still in love with you on that album is better than the original

Other very good live albums :
Exit Stage Left - Rush
Live in the Heart of the City - Whitesnake
Strangers in the Night - UFO

Possibly - Eagle hasLanded - Saxon
		
Click to expand...

  Didn't realise you had such good taste in music.:thup:


----------



## c1973 (Apr 19, 2014)

Paul Oakenfold - The Goa mix. 
Stone Roses - Second Coming.

And lots more besides.


----------



## sev112 (Apr 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Didn't realise you had such good taste in music.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's possibly an age thing 
I used to have long hair as well


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 19, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			this, Dire Straits' "Alchemy", Lynyrd Skynyrd's "One More From The Road" and Gary Moore's "Blues Alive" are regulars both in the car and indoors, personally can't think of any better live albums.
		
Click to expand...

Kiss - Alive

The best live album, in my opinion!


----------



## c1973 (Apr 19, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Kiss - Alive

The best live album, in my opinion!
		
Click to expand...

Nah, Live at Leeds - The Who has to be the best, closely followed by Hanx - Stiff Little Fingers.


----------



## chris661 (May 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;f2JuxM-snGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2JuxM-snGc[/video]

Just heard this and thought it was good. Will need to try the album now....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2014)

Still listening to this. Very slow burner but gets better the more I play it http://fishheadsclub.com/2013/04/23/a-feast-of-consequences-update/


----------



## chris661 (May 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;au4NG_mYEtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au4NG_mYEtw[/video]

Also stumbled across these guys kinda cool in a way :mmm:


----------



## Foxholer (May 21, 2014)

Jimmy Buffet's latest - from last year.

I think he's losing a little bit of the melodic tone to his voice - he's 67 after all - so slightly talky rather than his 'usual' floaty wavy sound. But a couple of classic Buffett tracks and a great guest in Mark Knopfler!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 21, 2014)

Coldplays new album


----------



## sev112 (May 22, 2014)

Just found Tori Amos' new album "unrepentant Geraldines"
Obviously pretty kooky still, but I think this is the first album she has done that takes her back to her fist album "Little Earthquakes" from 1992


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 22, 2014)

Do The Beast by The Afghan Whigs.  One of the most unheralded bands of the last 20 yards.  IMHO of course.


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

Sloop John B - The Beach Boys. 

Pet Sounds is an absolute classic album. Way ahead of its time.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 23, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Sloop John B - The Beach Boys. 

Pet Sounds is an absolute classic album. Way ahead of its time.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with the second statement, it is a work of genius by Brian Wilson.  At times I've been known to make a strong argument that it is the best album of all time.  IMHO of course.


----------



## Beezerk (May 23, 2014)

Marty Friedman solo stuff, awesome.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 23, 2014)

The only living boy in New York - Simon and Garfunkel
Solitary Man - Neil Diamond
Ms Phat Booty - Mos Def
Sworn and Broken - Screaming trees
Idle Hands - Gutter Twins
The Wicked Flee - Carter Burwell
The Love Theme (Cinema Paradiso)- Ennio Morricone


----------



## chris661 (Jun 23, 2014)

Just got a hold of deadmau5 while(1<2) pretty good so far, good variety.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 23, 2014)

The misses chewing my ear hole about golf purchasing....


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 23, 2014)

I have recently had this lovely little song by The Beatles in my head.

[video=youtube;Rx_APcTyIUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx_APcTyIUg[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 23, 2014)

feel good tune 

[video=youtube;zyWiPdOlzrs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyWiPdOlzrs[/video]


----------



## richart (Jun 24, 2014)

Asia, Heat of the moment.  

Just booked tickets to see them in London in November. with my daughter.


----------



## 3565 (Jun 25, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Marty Friedman solo stuff, awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Bizarre, my best mate texted me other day saying the same thing. Going to have to dig that one out. 
At mo, it's Hellyeah in the car, and was Korn other day.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2014)

3565 said:



			Bizarre, my best mate texted me other day saying the same thing. Going to have to dig that one out. 
At mo, it's Hellyeah in the car, and was Korn other day.
		
Click to expand...

Aargh mate, you just spoiled your post by mentioning Hellyeah 
Korn are pretty cool mind, been listening to a lot of early Machine Head and LOG (Burn The Priest) recently, mixed with the usual staple of Pantera and Slayer etc :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2014)

Actions to Onslaught - death metal.

Why?  No choice.  My son's band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJie7bkoXE4

And a bit of Thomas Tallis (spem in alium is a good starter) when feeling stressed or after having listened for 5 mins to aforementioned AtO


----------



## Snelly (Jun 25, 2014)

Tune of the Summer.......

Hope by Sir Felix remixed by Nora En Pure.

Just great.  

Check out Nora on Soundcloud here.  She is as talented as she is pretty, and she is ravishingly beautiful!  

https://soundcloud.com/noraenpure


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 25, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Actions to Onslaught - death metal.

Why?  No choice.  My son's band

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJie7bkoXE4

And a bit of Thomas Tallis (spem in alium is a good starter) when feeling stressed or after having listened for 5 mins to aforementioned AtO
		
Click to expand...

Not my cup of tea but you've got a talented kid there. Tight as a gnats that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Not my cup of tea but you've got a talented kid there. Tight as a gnats that.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure their music can be an acquired taste - I think you have to have some form of epiphany to like it.  But yes - musicianship etc - you can appreciate it without liking it.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2014)

a bit of Stone Roses, and playing along on my 1962 Gretsch Chet Atkins County Gent.. now where is that Wah Wah pedal.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 25, 2014)

What a lovely guitar.   I have a more modern Electromatic but would love one of them.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 25, 2014)

Age Of Love (jam and spoon watch out for stella mix) - Age Of Love.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=54r3UCzAlro

Nice and uplifting while I get the fruit salad prepped!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			What a lovely guitar.   I have a more modern Electromatic but would love one of them.
		
Click to expand...

Ive got 3 Gretschs  now, the originals are way better, only problem is they are almost 10 times the price!!!

get some Filtertrons to go on the electromatic that makes a big diff.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm not sure their music can be an acquired taste - I think you have to have some form of epiphany to like it.  But yes - musicianship etc - you can appreciate it without liking it.
		
Click to expand...

I love metal mate just not "core" stuff like a lot of modern stuff seems to be.


----------



## Piece (Jun 27, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Not my cup of tea but you've got a talented kid there. Tight as a gnats that.
		
Click to expand...

Plus one.

Today's its been: Joe Moore (Aussie Got Talent Finalist), Catch The Sun (Metal Djent) and Testament/Alex Skolnick.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2014)

Piece said:



			Testament/Alex Skolnick.
		
Click to expand...

I'll crack open a beer to that one.
:cheers:


----------



## Ethan (Jun 27, 2014)

Rodrigo y Gabriel - Satori
Paco de Lucia - Entre Dos Aquas
Friendly Advice - Luna
Best Friend - The Beat
I Don't Know Why - Stevie Wonder
Summertime Sadness - Lana del Ray
Haywire soundtrack - David Holmes
Catch Yer Own Train - Silver Seas
Eye of the Lens - Comsat Angels
Free Range - The Fall
Home - Sheryl Crow


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 27, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Rodrigo y Gabriel - Satori
Paco de Lucia - Entre Dos Aquas
Friendly Advice - Luna
Best Friend - The Beat
I Don't Know Why - Stevie Wonder
Summertime Sadness - Lana del Ray
Haywire soundtrack - David Holmes
Catch Yer Own Train - Silver Seas
Eye of the Lens - Comsat Angels
Free Range - The Fall
Home - Sheryl Crow
		
Click to expand...

You must have a big moment?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 28, 2014)

D.R.I. - Thrash Zone was on in the kitchen last night.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 28, 2014)

At the moment i'm listening to my wife nagging and the only way to stop it is offer to take her for lunch. Ah silence at last.


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2014)

The Nimmo Brothers, Scotland's finest!

[video=youtube_share;0w0I3LMAKPg]http://youtu.be/0w0I3LMAKPg[/video]


*Slime*.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 28, 2014)

Eric Clapton & Mark Knopfler playing Layla, love this one;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm1BBG5LkxA


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 29, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Eric Clapton & Mark Knopfler playing Layla, love this one;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm1BBG5LkxA

Click to expand...


I like this one from Knopfler and James Taylor.   The song portrays a great story of two Englishmen who were involved in the mapping out of the early USA.

[video=youtube;RHXhc5FLbs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHXhc5FLbs0[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I like this one from Knopfler and James Taylor.   The song portrays a great story of two Englishmen who were involved in the mapping out of the early USA.

[video=youtube;RHXhc5FLbs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHXhc5FLbs0[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Another favourite.  Got tickets for James Taylor at the RAH in October, looking forward to it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 29, 2014)

This song by Chris Rea is haunting me at the moment.

[video=youtube;BYCdnwgBlgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYCdnwgBlgc[/video]


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't stop listening to the great Steve Marriott.
I genuinely can't think of a better vocalist.

[video=youtube_share;bbwgKH2SqoY]http://youtu.be/bbwgKH2SqoY[/video]



Enjoy!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2014)

Or

[video=youtube_share;ykTHduR1Oxc]http://youtu.be/ykTHduR1Oxc[/video]


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2014)

Or

[video=youtube_share;xEZL8cS7Dp0]http://youtu.be/xEZL8cS7Dp0[/video]



*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2014)

And finally ............................. for now


[video=youtube_share;f8h0u2lhsVI]http://youtu.be/f8h0u2lhsVI[/video]

*
Slime*.


----------



## badger57 (Oct 8, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			To drown out the mediocrity of X factor?

Radiohead/ Joy Div mix, moved on to a bit of Morrisey, if if cheer up a bit and the lager kicks in I'll probably move on to some Northern Soul Classics or a bit of ska
		
Click to expand...

its stopped raining  -    now i am listening to the bloke next door cutting the grass .


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 8, 2014)

I am predominantly browsing Youtube and listening to cover versions by Kiesja and Bastille..
[video=youtube_share;ZCTDKLjdok4]http://youtu.be/ZCTDKLjdok4[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 8, 2014)

And..
[video=youtube_share;kwxIFk3tZSI]http://youtu.be/kwxIFk3tZSI[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2014)

Was up in the loft earler and brought down some vinyl:

Billy Bragg - Life's a Riot with Spy vs Spy
Scritti Politti - Songs to Remember
The Jam - Sounds Effects (No 80)

Got Sounds Effects on at the moment - excellent.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2014)

cannae spell - Sound Affects...


----------



## c1973 (Oct 8, 2014)

Slime said:



			I can't stop listening to the great Steve Marriott.
I genuinely can't think of a better vocalist.

[video=youtube_share;bbwgKH2SqoY]http://youtu.be/bbwgKH2SqoY[/video]





Enjoy!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Fantastic. Tremendous singer and a terrific band. Absolutely love that song. All or nothing is a favourite of mine for belting out in the shower/bath.

That said, tonights after work shower had the following musical accompaniment


http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=m8s3PEvCfhk


Deep Purple - Burn.

Bugger, wrong link. Try this one.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=LCnebZnysmI


----------



## Slime (Oct 8, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Bugger, wrong link. Try this one.
		
Click to expand...

Gimme another I can try! One that works :thup:.


*Slime*.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2014)

April Wine. Nice bit of soft Canadian rock to drive to.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 8, 2014)

Slime said:



			Gimme another I can try! One that works :thup:.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

They should work.  

Go to you tube and type in deep purple - burn. That should work.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2014)

Just picked up an original copy of The Beatles _Rubber Soul _from a charity shop for 50p (vinyl obviously).  Listening to my find right now.  Also picked up a few others including albums by Family, Free, Stranglers, Atomic Rooster,  Clapton and Peter Green.  Classic stuff.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 6, 2014)

Andre Riue.

Being a dutiful son I took my 90 year old mum to the cinema showing of the Mastric [sp] Concerts.

Some of it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Andre Riue.

Being a dutiful son I took my 90 year old mum to the cinema showing of the Mastric [sp] Concerts.

Some of it was quite enjoyable.

Click to expand...

Andre Rieu - gosh doesn't he just love himself   The little of his concerts I have watched I am amazed at the adoration he and his orchestra command.  Isn't he just todays Geoff Love, Bert Kaempfert, James Last or Klaus Wunderlich rehashing standards.


----------



## Slime (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm still stuck on The Small Faces ...................... fantatic stuff.


*Slime*.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Andre Rieu - gosh doesn't he just love himself   The little of his concerts I have watched I am amazed at the adoration he and his orchestra command.  Isn't he just todays Geoff Love, Bert Kaempfert, James Last or Klaus Wunderlich rehashing standards.
		
Click to expand...

Yes........Puts on a big show though
Bert Kaempfert,  I have been trying to place that name for 30 hours.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 6, 2014)

Slime said:



			I'm still stuck on The Small Faces ...................... fantatic stuff.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

And me, I aways have their 'Greatest Hits' in the car.   They were starting out when I was around 18, loved them then and love them now.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not one for political songs but this is just superb...

[video=youtube;mot5QEecT1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mot5QEecT1M[/video]


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 6, 2014)

And a newer song from the same band, Against Me! now that the singer has officially become a woman and written and album about her journey...

[video=youtube;HTxUYDDv31s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTxUYDDv31s[/video]


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

Was listening to this in the tub earlier, a little flashback to my youth, Flowered Up - Weekender. 


http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=LMa7iqPaKPk


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 6, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			And me, I aways have their 'Greatest Hits' in the car.   They were starting out when I was around 18, loved them then and love them now.
		
Click to expand...

Did you have a tiger tail on your Lambretta whilst wearing a parka though?

I had the full kit.


----------



## richart (Nov 6, 2014)

Saw Asia at Shepherds Bush Empire last Sunday, so catching up on some of their albums on vinyl.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Did you have a tiger tail on your Lambretta whilst wearing a parka though?

I had the full kit.
		
Click to expand...

Doon was a Mod!! 

Were you a Face, a Ticket or one of the Numbers Doon? 


http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=SCfzigfoi4k


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 6, 2014)

I went to see Big Country last Thursday and have been playing numerous tracks of theirs all week. Great band.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2014)

Catching up on a bit of Skynyrd as I've just booked for next April at the Hammersmith Odeon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NpKZ4sNSU4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhXVu93wXlg


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			I went to see Big Country last Thursday and have been playing numerous tracks of theirs all week. Great band.
		
Click to expand...


They were fantastic in their day, not sure I can take to the new singer though, which is a shame as they play some terrific stuff.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

c1973 said:



			They were fantastic in their day, not sure I can take to the new singer though, which is a shame as they play some terrific stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I saw them live at Reading. Pretty good.

I just turned down tickets for Boomtown Rats tomorrow


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			I went to see Big Country last Thursday and have been playing numerous tracks of theirs all week. Great band.
		
Click to expand...




c1973 said:



			They were fantastic in their day, not sure I can take to the new singer though, which is a shame as they play some terrific stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with c1973 on this, the band still play great but the vocals just aren't right for me.  Went to see them last year & for the first time ever walked out early on a gig, it was spoiling the memories of previous performances.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I saw them live at Reading. Pretty good.

I just turned down tickets for Boomtown Rats tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

You've got more taste than I gave you credit for, giving Sir Bob a miss.


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm saying nothing, I'm going to see Jason Donovan at the end of the month!!


















In fairness, it's the War of the Worlds stage show and I think he might be singing a wee bit during it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 6, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			You've got more taste than I gave you credit for, giving Sir Bob a miss. 

Click to expand...

I even had a back stager to meet and greet Sir Bob after. Was a major factor in swerving. I see Toyah is playing a small venue in Reading in February. Tempted


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I'm saying nothing, I'm going to see Jason Donovan at the end of the month!!


















In fairness, it's the War of the Worlds stage show and I think he might be singing a wee bit during it.  

Click to expand...

On holiday in the USA last year got into the free concert on the lawn of the Capitol building; if the Mrs wants to wind me up re musical taste in front of other people she tells people that I've been to see Neil Diamond & Barry Manilow in concert, obviously leaving out the details of how & why.

Saw Jason Donovan in Priscilla, Queen of the Desert, & he was rather good, enjoy.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just picked up an original copy of The Beatles _Rubber Soul _from a charity shop for 50p (vinyl obviously).  Listening to my find right now.  Also picked up a few others including albums by Family, Free, Stranglers, Atomic Rooster,  Clapton and Peter Green.  Classic stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I remember seeing Atomic Rooster way back and Peter Green a few times, in fact I saw him play Albatross once when he wasn't too shot away!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 6, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			On holiday in the USA last year got into the free concert on the lawn of the Capitol building; if the Mrs wants to wind me up re musical taste in front of other people she tells people that I've been to see Neil Diamond & Barry Manilow in concert, obviously leaving out the details of how & why.

Saw Jason Donovan in Priscilla, Queen of the Desert, & he was rather good, enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

Me and the wife went to see Neil Diamond  took her Grandad - was a great time


----------



## c1973 (Nov 6, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			On holiday in the USA last year got into the free concert on the lawn of the Capitol building; if the Mrs wants to wind me up re musical taste in front of other people she tells people that I've been to see Neil Diamond & Barry Manilow in concert, obviously leaving out the details of how & why.

Saw Jason Donovan in Priscilla, Queen of the Desert, & he was rather good, enjoy.
		
Click to expand...

I will do.:thup:

I've read some reviews saying he puts in a bloody good performance. 

Not sure about Marti Pellows chances of measuring up to Justin Heyward though, although having said that I had the pleasure of seeing Marti belting out some classic Soul numbers years ago and he was pretty good tbf.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 6, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I will do.:thup:

I've read some reviews saying he puts in a bloody good performance. 

Not sure about Marti Pellows chances of measuring up to Justin Heyward though, although having said that I had the pleasure of seeing Marti belting out some classic Soul numbers years ago and he was pretty good tbf.
		
Click to expand...

Can't see him comparing but he's always put in a good performance when we've seen him, doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I will do.:thup:

I've read some reviews saying he puts in a bloody good performance. 

Not sure about Marti Pellows chances of measuring up to Justin Heyward though, although having said that I had the pleasure of seeing Marti belting out some classic Soul numbers years ago and he was pretty good tbf.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Marti Pellow recently in Evita and he was pretty good


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 6, 2014)

c1973 said:



			I'm saying nothing, I'm going to see Jason Donovan at the end of the month!!


















In fairness, it's the War of the Worlds stage show and I think he might be singing a wee bit during it.  

Click to expand...

 My name is Bill and I admit to being persuaded to buy tickets then go see and LISTEN to Sydney Devine


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mike Peters no longer sings with them. A guy called Simon Hough has taken over and I thought he was top notch. THey got a great reception from their first visit to Leamington, and said they'll definitely be back. Well worth Â£20.



c1973 said:



			They were fantastic in their day, not sure I can take to the new singer though, which is a shame as they play some terrific stuff.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 6, 2014)

If you saw them last year then it was Mike Peters from the Alarm (68 Guns). This new guy from a few months ago sound just like Stuart Adamson.



Blue in Munich said:



			I'm with c1973 on this, the band still play great but the vocals just aren't right for me.  Went to see them last year & for the first time ever walked out early on a gig, it was spoiling the memories of previous performances.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 7, 2014)

Early Nu Metal for me, Korn, Fear Factory etc.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;olqCpohdY3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olqCpohdY3Y[/video]


----------



## Piece (Nov 7, 2014)

Yesterday was Devin Townsend's new disc - Z2. Today, Dream Theater.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 7, 2014)

Dull morning writing reports - eased the pain with a tour of late 80's metal, then onto Seether, Slipknot, 5 finger Death Punch and topped off by Glen Campbell. Lovely.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2014)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Dull morning writing reports - eased the pain with a tour of late 80's metal, then onto Seether, Slipknot, 5 finger Death Punch and topped off by Glen Campbell. Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

If you like Slipknot you might like (or at least appreciate) my lads band Actions to Onslaught

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJie7bkoXE4

At the moment - a bit different from the aforementioned I'm listening to Fotheringay - lead singer the sumptuous Sandy Denny


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 7, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you like Slipknot you might like (or at least appreciate) my lads band Actions to Onslaught

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJie7bkoXE4

At the moment - a bit different from the aforementioned I'm listening to Fotheringay - lead singer the sumptuous Sandy Denny 

Click to expand...

Wow, they're tremendous! Really like the track in the link and I'm working my way through the others whilst I write Some excellent writing, musicianship _and _production there... Most impressed.


What role does your lad have? 

p.s. Haven't heard Fotheringay for ages; nearest I've been to Sandy Denny's stuff for a while is listening to Fairports 'Meet on the Ledge' at the end of Cropredy


----------



## sev112 (Nov 7, 2014)

richart said:



			Saw Asia at Shepherds Bush Empire last Sunday, so catching up on some of their albums on vinyl.

Click to expand...

Any of the originals in the lineup Rich ?
They used to be the bees knees when I was 17, but part from one or two, they really have dated poorly I think

Was listening to Whitesnake Live in the Heart of the City last week, that stands the test of time


----------



## sev112 (Nov 7, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I even had a back stager to meet and greet Sir Bob after. Was a major factor in swerving. I see Toyah is playing a small venue in Reading in February. Tempted
		
Click to expand...

What kind of small venue ?
Actually she s prob another you don't want to see now as it will per entry damage happy memories etc


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2014)

sev112 said:



			Any of the originals in the lineup Rich ?
They used to be the bees knees when I was 17, but part from one or two, they really have dated poorly I think

Was listening to *Whitesnake Live in the Heart of the City* last week, that stands the test of time
		
Click to expand...

You just can't beat a good live album.

Rockin' the Filmore          -   Humble Pie
Irish Tour '74                   -   Rory Gallagher
Made in Japan                  -   Deep Purple
Strangers in the Night      -   UFO
Live and Dangerous          -   Thin Lizzy
If You Want Blood             -   AC DC
Uriah Heep Live                -   Uriah Heep
One More From The Road  -  Lynyrd Skynyrd
At the Filmore East           -  The Allman Brothers

Oh my goodness ............................ there are so many. And how many have I missed?


*Slime*.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			If you saw them last year then it was Mike Peters from the Alarm (68 Guns). This new guy from a few months ago sound just like Stuart Adamson.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, might give them another run then, thanks for that.


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

sev112 said:



			Any of the originals in the lineup Rich ?
They used to be the bees knees when I was 17, but part from one or two, they really have dated poorly I think

Was listening to Whitesnake Live in the Heart of the City last week, that stands the test of time
		
Click to expand...

 Three originals, Wetton, Downes and Palmer.:thup: New guitarist who must be about 25 !!!!


They were really good, Wetton's voice was much better than I was expecting. All the old stuff, plus a couple of new ones. My 20 year old daughter loved them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2014)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Wow, they're tremendous! Really like the track in the link and I'm working my way through the others whilst I write Some excellent writing, musicianship _and _production there... Most impressed.


What role does your lad have? 

p.s. Haven't heard Fotheringay for ages; nearest I've been to Sandy Denny's stuff for a while is listening to Fairports 'Meet on the Ledge' at the end of Cropredy
		
Click to expand...

My lad is the hardcore vocalist and part-lyricist.  The link is to a track off their new album - they've just recently been signed by a US label - more to promote them their rather than organise tours yet.  Lots of good musicianship going in in there.  You'll of course find them on Facebook etc 

I only found the eponymous Fotheringay album today in a charity shop.  Beautiful and what a voice Sandy Denny has/d - so sad she died  so young (31)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2014)

Slime said:



			You just can't beat a good live album.

Rockin' the Filmore          -   Humble Pie
Irish Tour '74                   -   Rory Gallagher
Made in Japan                  -   Deep Purple
Strangers in the Night      -   UFO
Live and Dangerous          -   Thin Lizzy
If You Want Blood             -   AC DC
Uriah Heep Live                -   Uriah Heep
One More From The Road  -  Lynyrd Skynyrd
At the Filmore East           -  The Allman Brothers

Oh my goodness ............................ there are so many. And how many have I missed?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Free Live (released 1971)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2014)

Slime said:



			You just can't beat a good live album.

Rockin' the Filmore          -   Humble Pie
Irish Tour '74                   -   Rory Gallagher
Made in Japan                  -   Deep Purple
Strangers in the Night      -   UFO
Live and Dangerous          -   Thin Lizzy
If You Want Blood             -   AC DC
Uriah Heep Live                -   Uriah Heep
One More From The Road  -  Lynyrd Skynyrd
At the Filmore East           -  The Allman Brothers

Oh my goodness ............................ there are so many. And how many have I missed?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that sentiment.  Love Live & Dangerous and One More from the Road on that list, I'll add;

Alchemy - Dire Straits
Nine Tonight - Bob Seger
Live! Live! Live! - Bryan Adams
Blues Alive - Gary Moore
Live at Leeds - The Who
Hell Freezes Over - Eagles
Live 1975 - '85 - Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band


----------



## richart (Nov 7, 2014)

Slime said:



			You just can't beat a good live album.

Rockin' the Filmore          -   Humble Pie
Irish Tour '74                   -   Rory Gallagher
Made in Japan                  -   Deep Purple
Strangers in the Night      -   UFO
Live and Dangerous          -   Thin Lizzy
If You Want Blood             -   AC DC
Uriah Heep Live                -   Uriah Heep
One More From The Road  -  Lynyrd Skynyrd
At the Filmore East           -  The Allman Brothers

Oh my goodness ............................ there are so many. And how many have I missed?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

 Strangers in the night is on my car cd at the moment. Only problem is it does tend to make me drive faster.oo:

Live Tapes BJH is superb.


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2014)

richart said:



			Strangers in the night is on my car cd at the moment. Only problem is it does tend to make me drive faster.oo:

*Live Tapes BJH is superb.*

Click to expand...

Which reminds of Live Dates by Wishbone Ash!


*Slime*.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 7, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			If you like Slipknot you might like (or at least appreciate) my lads band Actions to Onslaught

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJie7bkoXE4

Click to expand...

Superb.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLRKinuIQ2jzk42RBnXyVq1B0sUSf1euCU


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 7, 2014)

Just running through some old YouTube favourites from Bon Jovi opening the O2.  Opening number;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5g_LX0BYi0

Band introductions & a lady fan gets to meet a band member on stage, still funny;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDDx2IkIbyU

Grateful as I am to relive this, how can you go to a concert and concentrate on filming it?


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 7, 2014)

Slime said:



			Which reminds of Live Dates by Wishbone Ash!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

My mate Ted Turner was one of them


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 7, 2014)

Best of Dwarf Records on Spotify. That and the Bonzai Records best of.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but went to see my old mate Fish in concert last night. Blown away by the quality of the voice and a great show and a huge backstage party after.

However my point is, given all the discussion about WW1 on here in the last few months, please give Feast of Consequences his latest album a listen. There's a suite of songs specifically written about a series of Fellini events relating to his grandparents. Short story, in 2015 his maternal grandfather was sent to Belgium after joining. Fish was invited to visit the battlefields in 2012 and unbeknown to the expert and Fish until they researched it at the time, they were on the same spot he was sent to. Few days later he moved to Arras on his birthday and was staying in a B&B that now looks over what was no mans land. Again, unknown until he was told on his birthday, his paternal grandfather actually dug trenches on the street outside the B&B and so he was staying yards from where his grandfather served.

He played this suite in its entirity last night with some superb and at times moving images on projector screens either of the stage. For some 25 minutes you could hear a pin drop in a sizeable audience. It was as moving and powerful performance by any artist as I've seen (irrespective of my knowing the artist). For those that like that sort of thing there is a CD box set with a booklet containing a fuller explanation of the story above and filled with Mark Wilkinson artwork but if not, it's available for free via Spotify. If you have any interest in the WW1 events, please listen to it and it'll blow you away.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 16, 2014)

Cleo Laine !!!!


----------



## c1973 (Dec 16, 2014)

This evening in my bath I have been mostly listening to Depeche Mode. 

Specifically,  A Question of Time, Blasphemous Rumours, Stripped and See You. 


One of the most underrated (yet astonishingly successful) music acts there is imo. I always enjoy 'rediscovering' them. 

  (can we have a singing in the bath smiley please?)


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2014)

The album that has my attention at the moment is
Brother to Brother by The Nimmo Brothers


It's one of the best I've heard ......................... awesome.


*Slime*.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 16, 2014)

Spiritualized - Laser guided melodys


----------



## JCW (Dec 16, 2014)

Watching Benefits Britain , no wonder i pay so much tax ..................listen to old songs today, remember do the hustle , kung Fu fighting , Tom Jones stuff , songs from the past but still good


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 23, 2014)

This music (Nimrod) from a local lad (Edward Elgar) always hits the spot for me.   Some nice accompanying pictures from his beloved Malverns.

[video=youtube;8LounIThU_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LounIThU_8[/video]


----------



## Slime (Dec 23, 2014)

See post #248.

I just can't stop!


*Slime*.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 23, 2014)

I always associate that Elgar piece with Neil Diamond's 'Dear Father' from Jonathon Livingston Seagull, so rekindled my memory of that album.

Quite a bit of Joe Cocker too, including the originals of some of his interpretations (Jackson Browne's Jamaica Say You Will) which triggered checking out Browne's new one!

Back to Jimmy Buffett for some 'sanity'  shortly!


----------



## Snelly (Dec 23, 2014)

Above and Beyond. Awesome.

And I love Nora En Pure,  she's amazing.....

Lights in Uruguay is is lovely.

Also keen on Judah, search for them on Soundcloud.  Top guys!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 23, 2014)

The gloaming, enjoying listening when I am walking the hound.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 23, 2014)

Me and the misses were listening to xmas songs on the radio tonight,quite relaxing.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 23, 2014)

Snelly said:



*Above and Beyond. Awesome.*

And I love Nora En Pure,  she's amazing.....

Lights in Uruguay is is lovely.

Also keen on Judah, search for them on Soundcloud.  Top guys!
		
Click to expand...

Is that Group Therapy Accoustic? Everything those three do is amazing but when Justine Suissa joins in and they become Oceanlab, they just go to the next level IMO.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 23, 2014)

Been watching Sounds of the 60s on Yesterday, so great stuff that rarely gets shown these days, Bonzo Dog Doh Dah Band and Family being a couple of notables.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 23, 2014)

This for the drive to work...

Brilliant downtempo from Above & Beyond. They're not my usual cup of tea but this isn't Like any of their stuff I've heard before...

https://soundcloud.com/robot-heart/above-and-beyond-robot-heart-burning-man-2014-yoga


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 24, 2014)

huds1475 said:



			This for the drive to work...

Brilliant downtempo from Above & Beyond. They're not my usual cup of tea but this isn't Like any of their stuff I've heard before...

https://soundcloud.com/robot-heart/above-and-beyond-robot-heart-burning-man-2014-yoga

Click to expand...

I thought Above and Beyond played trance/hard house but will check some of there new stuff out.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 24, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			I thought Above and Beyond played trance/hard house but will check some of there new stuff out.
		
Click to expand...

They do a lot of downtempo and ambient. Group Therapy was originally a trance album that was redone as a set of accoustic sessions. 
Jono, Paavo and Tony usually work as a trio but often work with vocalist Justine Suissa under the name Oceanlab where they do some awesome stuff like Sirens of the Sea.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 24, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Been watching Sounds of the 60s on Yesterday, so great stuff that rarely gets shown these days, Bonzo Dog Doh Dah Band and Family being a couple of notables.
		
Click to expand...

And looking very relaxed, Adolf Hitler on vibes.....Bonzos are quite possibly the madest band ever! Monty Python with instruments. 

The canyons of your mind and Mr Slaters parrot..... :rofl: .....fantastic stuff.

Almost forgot jollity farm. :rofl: 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=eyVDUVJvDlM


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 24, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			They do a lot of downtempo and ambient. Group Therapy was originally a trance album that was redone as a set of accoustic sessions. 
Jono, Paavo and Tony usually work as a trio but often work with vocalist Justine Suissa under the name Oceanlab where they do some awesome stuff like Sirens of the Sea.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, I have them pinned as Cheese Mongers.

Will check out some of the recommendations Greig, that set I posted is about my tempo nowadays!


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 24, 2014)

huds1475 said:



			Interesting, I have them pinned as Cheese Mongers.

Will check out some of the recommendations Greig, that set I posted is about my tempo nowadays!
		
Click to expand...

You might want to check out stuff by Sunlounger, alias of a German producer called Roger Shah. Its pretty much Balaeric ambient. 4 albums and all contain uptempo dance and downtempo ambient versions of the tracks. 
Personal favourite is Lumamba from the album Another Day on the Terrace.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 24, 2014)

Derek and the Domino's, Iron Maiden and Shining (Norwegian jazz/metal band).


----------



## louise_a (Dec 24, 2014)

c1973 said:



			And looking very relaxed, Adolf Hitler on vibes.....Bonzos are quite possibly the madest band ever! Monty Python with instruments. 

The canyons of your mind and Mr Slaters parrot..... :rofl: .....fantastic stuff.

Almost forgot jollity farm. :rofl: 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=eyVDUVJvDlM

Click to expand...

The were ace!  Canyons of your mind was the song they did on the program.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 29, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Eric Clapton & Mark Knopfler playing Layla, love this one;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm1BBG5LkxA

Click to expand...

That's a 3rd way I've heard that track played - and probably the most appropriate! I was actually at one of the shows that the Unplugged version was recorded - near Windsor in the early 90s. 



SocketRocket said:



			I like this one from Knopfler and James Taylor.   The song portrays a great story of two Englishmen who were involved in the mapping out of the early USA.

[video=youtube;RHXhc5FLbs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHXhc5FLbs0[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Our Shangri-La from a later album is one of my favourite Knopfler tracks, but that one and the duet with Van Morrison on the same album is pretty good!

If you like that style, you might also like the a band that I used to follow in the 70s and a couple of the originals are still playing - New Riders of the Purple Sage. Similar plaintiff guitar sound that Knopfler specialises in, but some Pedal Steel and other Hoedown type sounds in a mainly Blues style too. Plenty of the driving guitar style Dire Straits (and Chris Rea!) got famous with too! And apparently Radio Caroline listeners might recognise one of their old tracks too!


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 29, 2014)

Slash-World on Fire.and Paloma Faith.


----------



## drewster (Dec 29, 2014)

Bought my Mrs the London Grammar album for Christmas and have listened to it a lot since. I got the new Simple Minds album and to be fair it's decent . The boys have still got it. Off to see them in Grimbsy in March, it's about 25 years since i saw them last !!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 29, 2014)

Heavy-grebo said:



			Slash-World on Fire.and Paloma Faith.
		
Click to expand...

Went to see Paloma in York last month, she was amazing, very very good.


----------



## Heavy-grebo (Dec 29, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			Went to see Paloma in York last month, she was amazing, very very good.
		
Click to expand...

And very underrated IMO


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 29, 2014)

Strangely for me still got the ed sheeran album playing, bought me and the wife tickets to see him at Wembley.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2014)

Bryan Adams Bare Bones CD.  Somehow missed this tour, very sorry that I did.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=porI343Pwdc&list=PL6HVq7JSG5taeNJ85u12DKoyV59PLw5-H&spfreload=10


----------



## KhalJimbo (Dec 30, 2014)

I love listening to film scores, at the moment I can't stop listening to Hans Zimmer's Man of Steel score. Phenomenal!


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2015)

Devin Townsend Project: Sky Blue.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 3, 2015)

Piece said:



			Devin Townsend Project: Sky Blue.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one, you listened to his Ziltoid The Omniscient stuff? Bonkers


----------



## chellie (Jan 3, 2015)

Does HID snoring count:angry:


----------



## Piece (Jan 3, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Nice one, you listened to his Ziltoid The Omniscient stuff? Bonkers 

Click to expand...

Oh yes! I'm now on Z2...


----------



## RayR51 (Jan 4, 2015)

Night wish - a metal/opera fusion. 
Halestorm


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2015)

Piece said:



			Oh yes! I'm now on Z2...

Click to expand...

Haven't heard his new stuff as I seem to be hitting the mid 90's groove/sludge/Nu quite hard recently. I'll have to pop Strapping Young Lad onto the Ipod for tomorrows journey.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 7, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Is that Group Therapy Accoustic? Everything those three do is amazing but when Justine Suissa joins in and they become Oceanlab, they just go to the next level IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - that's them.

Also check out Judah on Soundcloud.  Their remix of London Grammar is sensational.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2015)

James Bay


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm going through listening to all the music I have in iTunes that has zero plays against them, so the next tune up for me is Alanis Morissette - Eight Easy Steps


----------



## c1973 (Jan 7, 2015)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=ye4XaPs45mA[/video]

Stuck this on whilst having a soak in the tub. Cannot believe this is 21/22 yrs old!!! 

Tune. One for those of us who can't recall the weekends of our youth.....but still knew it was buzzin'.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 7, 2015)

Sunlounger - Another Day on the Terrace on in the background. Mediterranean chill out to try and envisage summertime coming...


----------



## drewster (Jan 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Was listening to this in the tub earlier, a little flashback to my youth, Flowered Up - Weekender. 


http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=LMa7iqPaKPk

Click to expand...



Great band. It's on is a personal fave. Loved that era. Northside, The High etc,etc


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 8, 2015)

drewster said:



			Great band. It's on is a personal fave. Loved that era. Northside, The High etc,etc
		
Click to expand...

Northside??  Christ on a bike, weren't they the runt of the baggy litter, you must have been really caning it to like them. But I agree Weekender is a great tune.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2015)

D.R.I.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 8, 2015)

drewster said:



			Great band. It's on is a personal fave. Loved that era. Northside, The High etc,etc
		
Click to expand...

I've got a ten inch version of Its On. Only plays one side, the b side has a raised flower printed on the vinyl. Quite neat looking. 

It was indeed a great era. Hacker is quite correct about Northside mind you............even if I did go and see them live. I must have been caning it as well.


----------



## drewster (Jan 9, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I've got a ten inch version of Its On. Only plays one side, the b side has a raised flower printed on the vinyl. Quite neat looking. 

It was indeed a great era. Hacker is quite correct about Northside mind you............even if I did go and see them live. I must have been caning it as well.  



Click to expand...


"Shall we take a trip down memory lane ??"


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			D.R.I.
		
Click to expand...

Cripes! Blast from student days past!

Currently playing: Miroist (instrumental djent).


----------



## c1973 (Jan 9, 2015)

drewster said:



			"Shall we take a trip down memory lane ??"
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.....my head was certainly 'in the clouds with the acid rain' back then. 




Listening to the Buzzcocks - Another Music In A Different Kitchen  this afternoon, pretty decent album that.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 9, 2015)

Reliving my youth right now......Bob Seger....Hollywood Nights  

Brilliant drum beat :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2015)

Piece said:



			Cripes! Blast from student days past!

Currently playing: Miroist (instrumental djent).
		
Click to expand...

Don't really listen to much "djent" stuff mate, it's something I need to try and get a hook on, any recommendations?
For me it's Porcupine Tree at the minute (Fear Of Blank Planet obviously ) and I've got the album everyone should listen to before they die lined up next...Pagan Terrorism Tactics by Acid Bath, truly a sublime masterpiece.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 9, 2015)

Nick Drake

five leaves left

Quality album.


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2015)

Beezerk said:



*Don't really listen to much "djent" stuff mate, it's something I need to try and get a hook on, any recommendations?*
For me it's Porcupine Tree at the minute (Fear Of Blank Planet obviously ) and I've got the album everyone should listen to before they die lined up next...Pagan Terrorism Tactics by Acid Bath, truly a sublime masterpiece.
		
Click to expand...

I fell in to djent by accident by using Bandcamp to look for new stuff. If you type in Google 'Bandcamp djent' that should give you a link to a host of albums to look at. All are free to listen and some are free to download. Loads are instrumental too, varying from fluffy light to heavy.

Recommendations? I listen to Cloudkicker, Tesseract, Widek, Indefinite Execution, Miroist, Thessa, Catch the Sun and one of my favs ever, Uneven Structure (Februus).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Reliving my youth right now......Bob Seger....Hollywood Nights  

Brilliant drum beat :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Snap on the artist, Santa filled some gaps in the CD collection, just listening to Old Time Rock and Roll; if there's a song whose lyrics sum up my musical tastes this is it.  Next up some Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## snell (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm hooked on George Ezra at the minute, so playing his album at the minute!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 11, 2015)

snell said:



			I'm hooked on George Ezra at the minute, so playing his album at the minute!
		
Click to expand...

Jesus christ mate lol
Put it this way, my 13 year old daughter loves him 

Last night from what I remember was Dr Dre, Clutch, Napalm Death and Seth Putnam's band whose name I'm not allowed to type


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 11, 2015)

Bought the latest Defected Most Rated comp the other day, Terry Farley's Acid Rain comp and will be getting the new Joey Negro comp on Defected too. Had the Pharrell album on recently too.


----------



## snell (Jan 11, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Jesus christ mate lol
Put it this way, my 13 year old daughter loves him 

Last night from what I remember was Dr Dre, Clutch, Napalm Death and Seth Putnam's band whose name I'm not allowed to type 

Click to expand...

Haha, well you obviously have a cool 13 year old daughter


----------



## JCW (Jan 11, 2015)

70`s stuff


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 14, 2015)

John said:



*Really into the new War on Drugs album, great record*. Also those into heavier music check out a band called Hark, just released their debut which is stupidly good.
		
Click to expand...

Just got into that myself and you are correct, it is very good.  Part Arcade Fire, part Tom Petty, part Springsteen, part Neil Young, part Dylan, part Spiritualised, bit 80s and even a bit of Dire Straits god forbid.  But despite that it's a fine album.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 14, 2015)

I am also enjoying listening to my old Thotch records, can't beat a bit of prog rock.


----------



## Slime (Jan 14, 2015)

A bit of this







and some of this









*Slime*.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2015)

Some Elton John from 45 years ago!

Crazy how good it (still) is!


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2015)

Tears for Fears: Songs from the Big Chair


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2015)

Genesis 3 Sides Live on BBC4, one of my favourite albums on tv, awesome.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 8, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Yes - that's them.

Also check out Judah on Soundcloud.  Their remix of London Grammar is sensational.
		
Click to expand...

Was listening to some of London Grammar last week - best I've heard for a while. That's if we're talking about the same band. The girl sounds a bit like Lana-Del-Ray? But better!

:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2015)

Been Pink Floyd weekend on Sky Arts 1. Lovely jubbly


----------



## Steve Coll (Feb 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been Pink Floyd weekend on Sky Arts 1. Lovely jubbly
		
Click to expand...

Made me remember how good wish you were here is.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 8, 2015)

2yr old grandson saying wooooooooowwwwwwww every time the lava lamp bubble goes up. He's just gone to bed a precious nana and gangag moment.

hope the little tash isn't up twice again tonight like last night.&#128563;


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2015)

Had a mix of Slint, Television, Lou Reed and Viet Cong on the Sonos today.. Was at the Viet Cong gig in Manchester on Thursday night.. First time I've been to a real "studenty" gig in years.. I felt OLD......


----------



## c1973 (Feb 9, 2015)

This 

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=J1vdhoQu0GE

And this

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=wT9eQ2smjUM

A wee bit of Big Country and The Skids. Class.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 9, 2015)

Finally discovered the last 2 Talk Talk albums, Spirit of Eden and Laughing Stock.  No idea why it took me so long to realise these are works of genius.  And Radiohead owe them a great debt, if not in terms of the music but in terms of how they were allowed to make records and experiment with their sound.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 9, 2015)

Found this pair of harp playing twins playing some of my favourites. Some classic tunes. 

I must admit that I would have preferred to watch/listen to them sitting round a log fire in a pub rather than some of their video locations. They are however addictive tunes. 

Some of my favourites. 

Guns N'Roses. Sweet Child O'Mine
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIPj3hLNYls

Led Zeppelin. Stairway to heaven.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U7TDOtfxts

Metallica. Nothing Else Matters
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvI5oy25QO4

Some Iron Madien...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPb20fK0R94


https://www.youtube.com/user/CamilleandKennerly


----------



## louise_a (Feb 9, 2015)

REcntly bought a couple of new albums, Popular Problems by Leonard Cohen, and the eponymous debut album by Boxed In which is sort of Electro Indie.


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2015)

SkyHarbor streamed via Bandcamp.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 10, 2015)

Gave the Velvet Underground a blast earlier, some Venus In Furs, Heroin, Waiting For The Man and Sunday Morning. 

After that Primal Scream, Some Velvet Morning got a birl. 

Bit of a velvet fetish today!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2015)

Maggie Bell - Queen of the Night - exquisite heart and soul music from the Glaswegian lass of 40yrs back


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 10, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Gave the Velvet Underground a blast earlier, some Venus In Furs, Heroin, Waiting For The Man and Sunday Morning. 

After that Primal Scream, Some Velvet Morning got a birl. 

Bit of a velvet fetish today! 

Click to expand...

here you go then. 

[video=youtube_share;tkXNEmtf9tk]http://youtu.be/tkXNEmtf9tk[/video]


----------



## c1973 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			here you go then. 

[video=youtube_share;tkXNEmtf9tk]http://youtu.be/tkXNEmtf9tk[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. Not my cuppa tea.  Appreciate the gesture though.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 11, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Sorry. Not my cuppa tea.  Appreciate the gesture though. 

Click to expand...

 You can't beat a nice pint of Guinness. Or miss Myles or maybe even Jenifer Rush


----------



## Slab (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm listening to a USB stick in the car of what must be 500 of the worst songs ever and about a dozen good ones

Honestly some of these signers should be prosecuted for noise pollution!  

Just because a singer or group has a hit or two they really don't have to make a whole album (& they certainly shouldn't make a second one) I must have skipped a hundred tracks on the commute today! 
:sbox:


----------



## c1973 (Feb 13, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=F-81txU-gR0

Melissa Auf Der Maur. Cracking song and easy on the eye to boot. Win win.


----------



## Piece (Feb 13, 2015)

The sound of my own swear words due to work issues...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 19, 2015)

[video=youtube;VmnhY9Smj3M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmnhY9Smj3M[/video]

This -  which for an old git like me is quite unusual. Saw them / her perform this on Later with JH and it just knocked me sideways.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 19, 2015)

Listening to a lot of the Killers lately and would fancy watching them live next time they tour over here. How good was that album Hot Fuss:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2015)

Having seen Susan Tedeschi & Derek Trucks on stage with BB King, I've picked up some of their stuff and got tickets for their Indigo2 concert in November.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbOlgESKbIc&spfreload=10

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWPntKAWvHs&spfreload=10


----------



## Piece (Feb 23, 2015)

Spent some of the day painting in the garage listening to Yngwie Malmsteen and Ministry.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 24, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02hf961

And now for something completely different..........

The late Martyn Bennett tribute to Grit at this years Celtic Connections was superb.
You have to stick with it though. Dipping in and out does not work.
Rab Noakes 'To each and Every One of You' was very moving.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 24, 2015)

Piece said:



			Spent some of the day painting in the garage listening to Yngwie Malmsteen and Ministry.
		
Click to expand...


Jesus Built My Hotrod, the choice of the discerning painters everywhere.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 24, 2015)

A little bit of Ska. A few Selecter and Specials numbers whilst getting rid of the daily grime. 

'Bernie Rhodes knows don't argue'


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 28, 2015)

Noel Gallaghers High flying birds,excellent album.


----------



## c1973 (Feb 28, 2015)

Was listening to the legend/genius that is John Cooper Clarke earlier. Chicken Town and Transvestite had me in stitches. Class.

I'm a man trapped in a woman's body,
I feel like Maddona, 
But look like Bill Oddie! :rofl:

Chicken Town lyrics would incur several infractions.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 1, 2015)

The Best Of The JB's


----------



## Piece (Mar 1, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Noel Gallaghers High flying birds,excellent album.
		
Click to expand...

Heard is song on Graham Norton...not bad at all.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 1, 2015)

Dire Straits, Brothers in arms with grandson throwing a red nose off Red Nose Day around the room.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 1, 2015)

Piece said:



			Heard is song on Graham Norton...not bad at all.
		
Click to expand...

It's his 1st album I just got. 
Think I'll give the new one ago.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2015)

Lots of Southern metal recently, what's not to like.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			It's his 1st album I just got. 
Think I'll give the new one ago.
		
Click to expand...

Just heard the new one. On first listen, it's not as good, but then my opinion may change after a few plays.

The first one is a great album. One of the best.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 6, 2015)

Not very pc, but I found a Macc Lads CD yesterday. Most enjoyable. Very funny lyrics.....on some tracks.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Not very pc, but I found a Macc Lads CD yesterday. Most enjoyable. Very funny lyrics.....on some tracks.
		
Click to expand...

I used to listen to those back in the 80's (through a cousin of mine), however I revisited them last year and thought it was total poo


----------



## Val (Mar 6, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Just heard the new one. On first listen, it's not as good, but then my opinion may change after a few plays.

The first one is a great album. One of the best.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer the new one myself


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 7, 2015)

The Doors live in 1969.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 7, 2015)

Blackberry Smoke, Black Mountain Shine and some Gin Blossoms


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 7, 2015)

Charlatans new album. Went to see them on thursday at agreat venue in manc...

Albert hall...


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 7, 2015)

Godzilla on telly


----------



## snell (Mar 7, 2015)

At the minute I can't stop listening to Sam Smith, I know he won't be to everyone's taste.....but boy what a voice!!!!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 8, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Was listening to the legend/genius that is John Cooper Clarke earlier. Chicken Town and Transvestite had me in stitches. Class.



I'm a man trapped in a woman's body,
I feel like Maddona, 
But look like Bill Oddie! :rofl:

Chicken Town lyrics would incur several infractions.
		
Click to expand...

I love Chicken town. 

Was actually introduced to it by the sopranos TV series.  

One of the episodes fades out to the fast beast and spitefull lyrics 

Superb stuff


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2015)

snell said:



			At the minute I can't stop listening to Sam Smith, I know he won't be to everyone's taste.....but boy what a voice!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Jesus mate, I worry about you sometimes


----------



## snell (Mar 8, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Jesus mate, I worry about you sometimes 

Click to expand...

Haha i knew id get abuse off you!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 9, 2015)

Didn't really get Joy Division when at uni - but watched the BBC4 documentary last week and found myself 'getting' them more than I had.  On saturday I dug out the Mrs' vinyl copy of Unknown Pleasures (she can't remember buying it but said she was keen to be trendy back then!) - stuck it on and - you know - I rather get it...even although Ian Curtis' vocals are a bid wonky at times (see also John Martyn, Dylan, Van Morrison for marmite tones) - they are part of the whole.  Compared with a lot of late 70s music I think it stands up well to scrutiny today.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 11, 2015)

Richard Hawley at the moment.  Very good.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2015)

Was feeling very cool last night as I had a late night listen to The Dave Brubeck Quartet album _Time Out_  which includes the sublime _Blue Rondo a la Turk_ and _Take 5_.  Oh blissful heavenly jazz.


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2015)

UFO. Lights out,(lights out in London) is a superb song.:thup:


----------



## Piece (Mar 11, 2015)

In the car this morning on the way to Reading were Cloudkicker and David Cook.


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Mar 11, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Noel Gallaghers High flying birds,excellent album.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Really talented bloke, just a shame about his attitude sometimes.......

Also listening to Gavin Degraw as something different.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2015)

MizunoGreyhound said:



			Same here. Really talented bloke, just a shame about his attitude sometimes.......

Also listening to Gavin Degraw as something different.
		
Click to expand...

I actually think he's cool enough to pull the attitude off.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 11, 2015)

the fat old lard ar*e snoring in the bed next to mine,my heart monitor,nurses laughing in the corridor,wheels on the drug trolley and the young nurse coming to ask us if we want tea and toast.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 12, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			the fat old lard ar*e snoring in the bed next to mine,my heart monitor,nurses laughing in the corridor,wheels on the drug trolley and the young nurse coming to ask us if we want tea and toast.
		
Click to expand...

You back in the ozzy mate? What happened this time?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Was feeling very cool last night as I had a late night listen to The Dave Brubeck Quartet album _Time Out_  which includes the sublime _Blue Rondo a la Turk_ and _Take 5_.  Oh blissful heavenly jazz.
		
Click to expand...

I like your style, Take 5 is a classic.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I like your style, Take 5 is a classic.
		
Click to expand...

But don't try and dance or tap out the rhythm to any of the tracks - all rather 'offbeat' - hence the album title (_Time Out_)


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 12, 2015)

some old Monochrome set Peel sessions as we are going to see them in Glasgow in a few weeks and Electric 6, off to see them as well also in Glasgow.

Its some what disconcerting hearing the current Mrs148 wandering around the house singing " I want to take you to a gay bar, gay bar"


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But don't try and dance or tap out the rhythm to any of the tracks - all rather 'offbeat' - hence the album title (_Time Out_)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I used to play drums and it's a famous piece for its time signature.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 12, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			You back in the ozzy mate? What happened this time?
		
Click to expand...

thanks for asking :mmm:had a bad infection caused the old ticker to play up,should be out by week end if temp stays down but due back in to have nuclear treatment to see if i have any blockages in my arteries,on the good side my new kidney is working fine.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 13, 2015)

The Cadillac 3

Great Southern rock sound.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2015)

Average White Band - Best Of on my way to Smogland this morning.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Average White Band - Best Of on my way to Smogland this morning.
		
Click to expand...

AWB - the cool Scottish soul boys.  I picked up an excellent condition vinyl copy of 'the White Album' last year, and more recently T-Bone Walker _20 Blues Greats_.  Top stuff.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2015)

Listening to a lot of heavier music at the minute - Every Time I Die, AxeWound, The Armed, Architects, The Bronx and Stray from the Path all on heavy rotation right now. \m/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2015)

YOuu might appreciate what my lads band put out there then

https://www.facebook.com/actionstoonslaughtuk


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			YOuu might appreciate what my lads band put out there then

https://www.facebook.com/actionstoonslaughtuk

Click to expand...

What a blooming racket.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			What a blooming racket.
		
Click to expand...

Was actually aimed at @Kellfire...


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Was actually aimed at @Kellfire...

Click to expand...

OK, but what's he ever done to you?


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2015)

Will check them out when not at work.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 13, 2015)

Genesis - Fountain of Salmacis from Nursey Cryme.

I really am that old but just like Tom Watson I can somehow still swing a golf club.

Totally progtastic! Not 'alf mates!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Genesis - Fountain of Salmacis from Nursey Cryme.

I really am that old but just like Tom Watson I can somehow still swing a golf club.

Totally progtastic! Not 'alf mates!
		
Click to expand...

Great album, Lamb Lies Down is probably my favourite.


----------



## snell (Mar 13, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Didn't really get Joy Division when at uni - but watched the BBC4 documentary last week and found myself 'getting' them more than I had.  On saturday I dug out the Mrs' vinyl copy of Unknown Pleasures (she can't remember buying it but said she was keen to be trendy back then!) - stuck it on and - you know - I rather get it...even although Ian Curtis' vocals are a bid wonky at times (see also John Martyn, Dylan, Van Morrison for marmite tones) - they are part of the whole.  Compared with a lot of late 70s music I think it stands up well to scrutiny today.
		
Click to expand...

You can't beat a bit Joy Division! You should watch the film 'control' it's awesome!


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2015)

Thelonious Monk live in Paris 1969, nom nom


----------



## Leereed (Mar 14, 2015)

The new cd from Noel Gallagher and high flying birds.Very good indeed


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 14, 2015)

Decided to have a bit of youth reliving. Experience by The Prodigy, their first album - on cassette tape.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 14, 2015)

Excellent choice sir. 

'Gonna take your brain to another dimension, pay close attention'.

:thup:

May I suggest some Njoi or Dream Frequency for afters?


Rez man or Street Rave?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Excellent choice sir. 

'Gonna take your brain to another dimension, pay close attention'.

:thup:

May I suggest some Njoi or Dream Frequency for afters?


Rez man or Street Rave?
		
Click to expand...

Love a bit of Dream Frequency. Njoi was a bit too housey for me. Going to crack out Jilted Generation tonight I think. Then probably fire up the decks, much to the wife's despair 

I was most definitely a Rez man. Did Streetrave once and didnt enjoy it. Also a Fubar regular.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ah, Fekd Up Beyond All Recognition, FUBAR. Takes me back that. More of a Piv (latterly Hanger 13) and Metro man myself. 
Went to more SR raves than Rez, some legendary nights at Prestwick Airport back in the day. 

Saw Dream Frequency at the 'Technodrome', dancing in the middle of a field 'till silly o clock !  might dig out my old 'Piv 'SR' classics 89-92' compilation for a wee listen.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Ah, Fekd Up Beyond All Recognition, FUBAR. Takes me back that. More of a Piv (latterly Hanger 13) and Metro man myself. 
Went to more SR raves than Rez, some legendary nights at Prestwick Airport back in the day. 

Saw Dream Frequency at the 'Technodrome', dancing in the middle of a field 'till silly o clock !  might dig out my old 'Piv 'SR' classics 89-92' compilation for a wee listen.
		
Click to expand...

Went to the Hangar a few times before its early demise. 
I ended up going down the more Dutch Gabba route so Streetrave was a bit too downtempo and housey for me. 
Just had a 2 hour wee bash on the decks there. Love it, the wife and neighbours.... not so much  :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 20, 2015)

Listening to this. Progtabulous mates!
	


Struck with the complete brilliance of Bill Bruford's drumming. Sadly Mr White although a decent and capable bloke never came close to what Bruford had going with Chris Squire. Best rythm section ever. End of!

And not content with Yes it's off to beddy-byes with this proggy classic. Night all.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 20, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Listening to this. Progtabulous mates!
	View attachment 14528


Struck with the complete brilliance of Bill Bruford's drumming. Sadly Mr White although a decent and capable bloke never came close to what Bruford had going with Chris Squire. Best rythm section ever. End of!

And not content with Yes it's off to beddy-byes with this proggy classic. Night all. 


View attachment 14529

Click to expand...

I was listening to Bruford playing with King Crimson last night, the guy was a monster drummer, such a shame he had to give up playing.
And Foxtrot, what else can you say, classic.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 20, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Listening to this. Progtabulous mates!
	View attachment 14528


Struck with the complete brilliance of Bill Bruford's drumming. Sadly Mr White although a decent and capable bloke never came close to what Bruford had going with Chris Squire. Best rythm section ever. End of!

And not content with Yes it's off to beddy-byes with this proggy classic. Night all. 


View attachment 14529

Click to expand...

I'm a bit YES proggy these days myself - mores so than back in the day as it happens.  And so in the last few months I've picked up good vinyl copies from charity shops (all 50p) of Fragile; Relayer; Close to the Edge; The Yes Album; Going for the One, and Chris Squire Fish out of Water.  Also picked up Foxtrot as one Genesis album I didn't buy back then.  Still on the lookout for The Lamb...

Prog On!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 20, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm a bit YES proggy these days myself - mores so than back in the day as it happens.  And so in the last few months I've picked up good vinyl copies from charity shops (all 50p) of Fragile; Relayer; Close to the Edge; The Yes Album; Going for the One, and Chris Squire Fish out of Water.  Also picked up Foxtrot as one Genesis album I didn't buy back then.  Still on the lookout for The Lamb...

Prog On!
		
Click to expand...

No 'alf mate. 

I always found the Prog backlash so sad (particularly as previous champions like John Peel turned their backs on it for 'the next big thing' i.e Punk) and it's nice to be able now (with the passage of time) to say "Prog's OK"


----------



## Slime (Mar 20, 2015)

Currently these guys,

[video]https://youtu.be/EeY9IRnVmk8[/video]

*Slime*.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 20, 2015)

Slime said:



			Currently these guys,

[video]<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/EeY9IRnVmk8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Least catchy band name ever...


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2015)

Following on from Last week's Prodigy outing, this weekend I have revived my cassette of Ultrasonic - Tekno Junkies '92-'94. Really gets the old memories flooding.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 20, 2015)

Annihilating Rhythmn?   Tune. 

Some Hardfloor or Sven Vath afterwards GreiginFife? Or some Ege Bamyasi?


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 20, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Annihilating Rhythmn?   Tune. 

Some Hardfloor or Sven Vath afterwards GreiginFife? Or some Ege Bamyasi?
		
Click to expand...

Arpeggio was my tune mate. Obsession still gives goose bumps at volume.

For afters it will probanly be Yoji Biohimenko or some Infected Mushroom or Astral Projection. No one does tech-trance quite like the Israelis.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2015)

Slydigs, live in the O2, support band for The Who
, and on what I've heard so far I'll be looking for some CD's after the show.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2015)

Off to the Kaiser Chiefs at Sandown park in the summer so getting reacquainted with their stuff on Spotify


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 24, 2015)

Free - Alright Now on Radio 2 Johnny Walker Sounds of the 70s repeat.


----------



## chellie (Mar 24, 2015)

Hunk Dory.


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2015)

Talk Sport ......................... 1089 MW.


*Slime*.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 28, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Z_5SD5Toc3k

Nothing wrong with a bit of Northern Soul to kick start Saturday. 

Frank Wilson - Do I love you indeed I do.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 4, 2015)

Tonight I have mostly been listening to Be Bop Deluxe - Axe Victim.

Niiiice!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2015)

Went to see a Metallica tribute band at a local pub last night. Can't remember much but they were excellent :cheers:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 15, 2015)

Imelda May - Johnny got a boom-boom. 

Brilliant bass playing...


----------



## Piece (Apr 16, 2015)

Went to the Royal Albert Hall on Monday to see some cultural music. Turns out it was the Devin Townsend Project...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 16, 2015)

Piece said:



			Went to the Royal Albert Hall on Monday to see some cultural music. Turns out it was the Devin Townsend Project... 

Click to expand...

Excellent, his Ziltoid stuff is truly bonkers. Have you listened to Blackjazz by Shining? Superb album and worth a listen, saw them supporting Kreator a few months ago and they were outstanding.


----------



## Piece (Apr 16, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Excellent, his Ziltoid stuff is truly bonkers. Have you listened to Blackjazz by Shining? Superb album and worth a listen, saw them supporting Kreator a few months ago and they were outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

He played his Ziltoid II album in entirety. Brilliant and bizarre in equal measures. I've heard of Shining as they supported DTP on this tour (not RAH though) but haven't heard anything by them - I'll have a scout around tonight.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2015)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - One More From The Road

Just getting warmed up for Hammersmith next Thursdayâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 17, 2015)

Couple of years old, but this again, watch Jimmy Page's reaction
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xufuZ0dCmLA


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Couple of years old, but this again, watch Jimmy Page's reaction
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xufuZ0dCmLA

Click to expand...

I'm very rarely a fan when classics are covered, but I'll make an exception for that, it was superb.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 18, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Couple of years old, but this again, watch Jimmy Page's reaction
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xufuZ0dCmLA

Click to expand...

I enjoyed that. :thup:

Looked like Robert Plant was close to tears at one point.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 18, 2015)

Nostalgia really kicked in tonight. United Dance Anthems 89-92 and 92-97 have been out tonight. Both are rather nice 3x12" packs.


----------



## Piece (Apr 18, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Couple of years old, but this again, watch Jimmy Page's reaction
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xufuZ0dCmLA

Click to expand...

Excellent! :thup:


----------



## c1973 (Apr 18, 2015)

Not so much listening to as watching a BBC programme on banned songs. Astonirhed at some of the songs/artists they banned. Good viewing. :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 30, 2015)

Just listened to Staus Quo, the Aquostic gig at the Royal Albert Hall, and enjoyed that much more than the electric one at the O2 just before Christmas.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 1, 2015)

Listening to this by my mates band. Multifuse - check it out on Spotify whydon'tcha!


----------



## Khamelion (May 1, 2015)

I've gone a bit country and I'm listening to 'Black Mountain Shine'

[video=youtube;rDBEZWGmaqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDBEZWGmaqQ&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## c1973 (May 1, 2015)

Following the death of Jack Ely, I've been listening to The Kingsmen - Louie Louie around a dozen times a day since Wednesday.

Great song.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 1, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Following the death of Jack Ely, I've been listening to The Kingsmen - Louie Louie around a dozen times a day since Wednesday.

Great song.
		
Click to expand...

Great tune

Just reminds me of about 100 US Frat house comedies, even though it was probably only in Animal house.

Have you hear the Iggy and the stoodges version?

Its a cracker....if a little nastier 

[video=youtube;Wqja9SF3Rbg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqja9SF3Rbg[/video]


----------



## c1973 (May 1, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Great tune

Just reminds me of about 100 US Frat house comedies, even though it was probably only in Animal house.

Have you hear the Iggy and the stoodges version?

Its a cracker....if a little nastier 

[video=youtube;Wqja9SF3Rbg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqja9SF3Rbg[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Love Iggy and the Stooges, but I much prefer The Kingsmen version.


----------



## AWM (May 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;Eq0HsGnRBjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq0HsGnRBjE[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2015)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;Eq0HsGnRBjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq0HsGnRBjE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I'll have to look for more of their stuff.

Incidentally the drummer is now playing with Cregan & Co., a Rod Stewart cover band who are worth a listen; fronted by Jim Cregan who was in Rod Stewart's band back in the day and wrote some stuff with him.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES-exFIXlPc&spfreload=10


----------



## chrisd (May 2, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks for that, I'll have to look for more of their stuff.

Incidentally the drummer is now playing with Cregan & Co., a Rod Stewart cover band who are worth a listen; fronted by Jim Cregan who was in Rod Stewart's band back in the day and wrote some stuff with him.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES-exFIXlPc&spfreload=10

Click to expand...

I remember seeing him way way back with Rodders


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 2, 2015)

Slash ft Myles Kennedy & the Conspirators.


----------



## chrisd (May 7, 2015)

Just back from seeing Jools Holland tonight- it was absolutely brilliant. Ruby a Turner, Louise Marshall and special guest Marc Almond the place was rockin!


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Just back from seeing Jools Holland tonight- it was absolutely brilliant. Ruby a Turner, Louise Marshall and special guest Marc Almond the place was rockin!
		
Click to expand...


Seen Jools [with band] on a number of occasions and it usually results in a good night out!


----------



## richart (May 8, 2015)

Went to see UFO at Forum in Kentish Town last night. Haven't seen them for 30 years plus, but still can rock. My daughter has got the tshirt.


----------



## AWM (May 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;tX14EGKsgmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX14EGKsgmQ[/video]


----------



## chrisd (May 8, 2015)

I posted that we saw Jools Holland yesterday, he had a warm up band that the lead singer was an attractive 40 ish lady who apparently wrote the All Saints hit Black Coffee. She sang pretty well and the band were ok. 

I looked her up on Google later and it seems that she was a former Miss UK and Miss World runner up as well as being the richest woman in Britain with an estimated 7+ billion pound fortune and owns the biggest yacht ever built in the UK! Her name is Elizabeth Bertarelli


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2015)

Went to see Jools Holland at a castle near Ledbury last summer, wasn't my idea btw. Bored the bloody t@ts off me with his rinky tinky, piddly widdly style of crap blues.
Can you tell I'm not a fan?


----------



## chrisd (May 8, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Went to see Jools Holland at a castle near Ledbury last summer, wasn't my idea btw. Bored the bloody t@ts off me with his rinky tinky, piddly widdly style of crap blues.
Can you tell I'm not a fan? 

Click to expand...

Mmmmmm well I struggled to guess that!


----------



## AWM (May 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;xitA0g63QlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xitA0g63QlQ[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm listening to Greenslade and imagine I just might be the only life form in the Universe who is at this precise moment.

Progtastic mates! Not 'Alf!!!


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2015)

One of the best ever rock ballads. Try me by UFO. Great vocals by Phil Mogg, and the guitar solo by Michael Schenker is stunning. Hairs standing up on the back of the neck job. Tune ain't bad either. Has to be an early version though, as after Schenker left the band the song was never the same.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 1, 2015)

richart said:



			One of the best ever rock ballads. Try me by UFO. Great vocals by Phil Mogg, and the guitar solo by Michael Schenker is stunning. Hairs standing up on the back of the neck job. Tune ain't bad either. Has to be an early version though, as after Schenker left the band the song was never the same.
		
Click to expand...

Early UFO was a great band. For a long time I had a cassette of an "In Concert" gig they did on Radio 1 way back in the early 70s. I taped it old stylee with a little mic and a standard cassette player.


----------



## AWM (Jun 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;XJCL48LOILU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJCL48LOILU[/video]


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 1, 2015)

At the moment a  CD of my old 3 piece band" Back to Basics"  playing some tame 60s /70s/ stuff , raw with no special effects . Sadly the lead singer/ guitarist passed away recently.
I don't have the PC skills to let you guys hear it .
But hopefully with a little help from my friend Dave,  you never can tell.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2015)

I can't remember the  last CD album I bought tbh.

I miss not having the hard copies when I've downloaded it.


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Early UFO was a great band. For a long time I had a cassette of an "In Concert" gig they did on Radio 1 way back in the early 70s. I taped it old stylee with a little mic and a standard cassette player.
		
Click to expand...

 I saw them again last month in London. One of the most underrated bands. Strangers in the night is well worth listening to.:thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 2, 2015)

richart said:



			I saw them again last month in London. One of the most underrated bands. Strangers in the night is well worth listening to.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I love the digital age sometimes. Just found this on Spotify. That's my night sorted.

Let's RAWK!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 2, 2015)

One of my all time guitar heroes. Still find it hard to believe he's no longer with us. 

[video=youtube;B0nKJFVVoYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0nKJFVVoYM&amp;list=RDB0nKJFVVoYM#t=37[/video]


----------



## AWM (Jun 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;_VHSq0u4lhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VHSq0u4lhg[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2015)

richart said:



			I saw them again last month in London. One of the most underrated bands. *Strangers in the night is well worth listening to.*:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're getting confused in your old age, that's Frank Sinatraâ€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're getting confused in your old age, that's Frank Sinatraâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

Click to expand...

 Just listen to the UFO live album by the same name. Even you with your dodgy music tastes will love it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			One of my all time guitar heroes. Still find it hard to believe he's no longer with us. 

[video=youtube;B0nKJFVVoYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0nKJFVVoYM&amp;list=RDB0nKJFVVoYM#t=37[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, finally got to see one of his last concerts at Hammersmith Odeon not long before he passed.  Thanks for that, never seen that one before.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2015)

richart said:



			Just listen to the UFO live album by the same name. Even you with your dodgy music tastes will love it.

Click to expand...

I did YouTube Try Me last night after your recommendation and they weren't too shabby. 

What are these dodgy music tastes to which you alludeâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just watched the 20 Greatest Motown Hits, some quality tunes


----------



## Piece (Jun 2, 2015)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;_VHSq0u4lhg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VHSq0u4lhg[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Nice. Sky Arts were showing DP concerts recently. :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Just watched the 20 Greatest Motown Hits, some quality tunes
		
Click to expand...

Was this in them?

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/p...-terrell-aint-no-mountain-high-enough-0607402

Probably my favourite Motown song.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Was this in them?

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/p...-terrell-aint-no-mountain-high-enough-0607402

Probably my favourite Motown song.
		
Click to expand...

All of them except Temptations - To proud to beg.
Your favourite was No1&#128515;


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2015)

richart said:



			I saw them again last month in London. One of the most underrated bands. *Strangers in the night is well worth listening to*.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well worth listening to. *It's bloody epic!
*One of my favourite albums of all time ...................... awesome.



JohnnyDee said:



			One of my all time guitar heroes. *Still find it hard to believe he's no longer with us. *

[video=youtube;B0nKJFVVoYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0nKJFVVoYM&amp;list=RDB0nKJFVVoYM#t=37[/video]
		
Click to expand...

He left us way too soon.
Thanks for the link, I'd not seen that one before.
I remember seeing Thin Lizzy in Dublin when they had Robertson & Gorham on guitars, then they introduced their special guests ......................... Gary Moore, Eric Bell & Snowy White.
What a night that was!


*Slime*.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			All of them except Temptations - To proud to beg.
Your favourite was No1&#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Where did you see this please; TV or a DVD?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Where did you see this please; TV or a DVD?
		
Click to expand...

ITV, probably available on ITV Player


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks mate. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 3, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Brilliant, finally got to see one of his last concerts at Hammersmith Odeon not long before he passed.  Thanks for that, never seen that one before.
		
Click to expand...

I saw Gary Moore 3 times, great player but upset the audience by not being willing to play what they wanted to hear on each occasion


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2015)

My new car has a DAB radio so I'm tuned into Planet Rock inbetween lessons!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 4, 2015)

Imurg said:



			My new car has a DAB radio so I'm tuned into Planet Rock inbetween lessons!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so, but you have to take the head off your driver to get your clubs in the "boot" 

I'm listening to stuff like , Guns n Roses -November Rain.
Blue Oyster Cult - Astronomy (live) .  Scorpions -Wind of Change ( live)

DJ Fragger's 80's / 90's Classic Rock Anthems Compilation available for download soon from www.brokenandknackeredproductions.org


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2015)

Neil Young - Like a Hurricane - right now

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-WMbP1RcC4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 4, 2015)

Get a towel.  This is dripping in funk. :rofl:

[video=youtube;XeSRHd7eaQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeSRHd7eaQQ[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 4, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Get a towel.  This is dripping in funk. :rofl:

[video=youtube;XeSRHd7eaQQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeSRHd7eaQQ[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I've got one of their cd's knocking about somewhere, great stuff. If you like that try Funk Inc for badass heavy funk


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 4, 2015)

For them whats got Sky, there are loads of great concerts on Sky Arts.

Recently recorded old Floyd and Supertramp concerts  :thup:


----------



## drew83 (Jun 4, 2015)

I flit between meatloaf, wet wet wet, sting & police, lionel Richie & Eminem. occasionally drop to pure garage or old skool jungle.

occasionally set my music to shuffle & just whatever comes on.

I don't have one specific genre.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 4, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Was this in them?

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/p...-terrell-aint-no-mountain-high-enough-0607402

Probably my favourite Motown song.
		
Click to expand...

The Album is available in HMV


----------



## c1973 (Jun 4, 2015)

Was listening to Eight Mile High - The Byrds and then Temple of Love - Sisters of Mercy earlier. Bit of a contrast but very good nonetheless.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 4, 2015)

drive4show said:



			For them whats got Sky, there are loads of great concerts on Sky Arts.

Recently recorded old Floyd and Supertramp concerts  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

yup - lots of good stuff.  Watch Sky Arts quite lot and record even more


----------



## pistol99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Please help me..

I've gotten to the ripe old age where Simon and Garfunkel are on my playlist because they're soothing. 

Next I'll be whistling on the bus and referring to 45 year old's as "Young men."


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 5, 2015)

pistol99 said:



			Please help me..

I've gotten to the ripe old age where Simon and Garfunkel are on my playlist because they're soothing. 

Next I'll be whistling on the bus and referring to 45 year old's as "Young men."
		
Click to expand...

Bus passes are great , singing bus stop , There i go again, Carrie Anne, Just one look,and many more all by  the Hollies.  great group, great tunes, perfect 3 part  harmony.Fares please :rofl:


----------



## AWM (Jun 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;3aJyii6Gqsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aJyii6Gqsk[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2015)

Stevie Wonder - Best Of
Slayer - Reign In Blood


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 6, 2015)

Just got back from an Elton John concert. Didn't really fancy going but the Mrs and daughter dragged me there. Must say though that I enjoyed it and he was on stage for 2 1/4 hours. It started off a bit slowly but pretty much went through all the old favourites and ended with a rousing rendition of Saturday Nights alright for fighting.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 6, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Just got back from an Elton John concert. Didn't really fancy going but the Mrs and daughter dragged me there. Must say though that I enjoyed it and he was on stage for 2 1/4 hours. It started off a bit slowly but pretty much went through all the old favourites and ended with a rousing rendition of Saturday Nights alright for fighting.
		
Click to expand...

Report on the night up already
http://www.dailypost.co.uk/whats-on/music-nightlife-news/elton-john-eirias-parc-colwyn--9403989


----------



## AWM (Jun 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;R439Y5Awe78]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R439Y5Awe78[/video]


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 17, 2015)

Zack Hemsey - The Way. In particular the track Vengeance has been on repeat.
Very much into this epic film score type stuff just now, Two Steps From Hell are another good "epic trailer" producer.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 17, 2015)

Bit of 70s prog.


----------



## AWM (Jun 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;82cJgPXU-ik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82cJgPXU-ik[/video]


----------



## c1973 (Jun 18, 2015)

Fleetwood Mac. Just back from seeing them at the Hydro in Glasgow. Good night, good music, lovely.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 21, 2015)

There can only be one thing to listen to today.

[video=youtube_share;ETOEhMXEkdI]http://youtu.be/ETOEhMXEkdI[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 23, 2015)

Remembering days of long long ago. Modern version but still happy memories. I spent a lot of time getting the original guitar solo (from The Tain) bang on.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 24, 2015)

Ellie Goulding...




...I'll get my coat.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 27, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Fleetwood Mac. Just back from seeing them at the Hydro in Glasgow. Good night, good music, lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Just back from seeing them at the O2.  Echo those sentiments, although could have done with them being a little less up their own bottoms.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Fleetwood Mac. Just back from seeing them at the Hydro in Glasgow. Good night, good music, lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Shurrupppppp!!!!!!

I had tickets for their Manchester gig that was cancelled the other week.

Brian Wilson (Beach boys) has also just cancelled his UK tour, as they have released a biopic of him in Amercia and apparently he's the talk of the town, so has cancelled the tour to go back and coin it in.

Art garfunkel booked for September - he's not looking a bit peaky, is he?:rant:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 27, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			There can only be one thing to listen to today.

[video=youtube_share;ETOEhMXEkdI]http://youtu.be/ETOEhMXEkdI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

18"


----------



## M1ke (Jun 27, 2015)

David Bowie!


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2015)

My wife hoovering!


----------



## louise_a (Jun 27, 2015)

Having been without music in my for 12 months, I have my Ipod plugged into my new one and have it on shuffle, so I am listening to stuff I haven't heard for ages. I have to say I do like some good music.


----------



## Crawfy (Jun 27, 2015)

A lot of chill out stuff...if I'm not lying by the pool then I am on the course in Belek. The tunes suit both.


----------



## M1ke (Jun 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			My wife hoovering!
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you, my wife doesn't even know how to switch ours on!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB868BrCYtU

This. Lemmy is the man. 70 years old, drank a bottle of Jack a day for 30 years, almost deaf, has diabetes, nearly died a couple of years back, and here he is still commanding the stage and singing with that epic Lemmy voice. I love him. This is probably my favourite Motorhead performance though:

[video=youtube;QYgVffXdIQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYgVffXdIQU[/video]

My all-time favourite wrestler in his prime coming out to Motorhead live. Sure Lemmy gets the words wrong, but he's Lemmy. What a man.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2015)

Chris Squire - Fish Out of Water.  RIP CS.

He was so core to the classic 'Yes sound'

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mc0sX3cPfg


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2015)

..and so to LLDoB - epic. As concept albums go this is the #1 IMO.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 29, 2015)

Today I have been listening to a lot of Yes but have also been blasting this out too.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 29, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shurrupppppp!!!!!!

I had tickets for their Manchester gig that was cancelled the other week.

Brian Wilson (Beach boys) has also just cancelled his UK tour, as they have released a biopic of him in Amercia and apparently he's the talk of the town, so has cancelled the tour to go back and coin it in.

Art garfunkel booked for September - he's not looking a bit peaky, is he?:rant:
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. 

I was a wee bit worried about our gig when I saw they had cancelled Manchester. Good show though :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Ouch. 

I was a wee bit worried about our gig when I saw they had cancelled Manchester. Good show though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Double ouch; he nagged me on here to put my hand in my pocket and go when I moaned about the prices, I did & he didn't!


----------



## c1973 (Jun 29, 2015)

Heh heh. At least he had a proxy there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Heh heh. At least he had a proxy there. 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure he'll see it that way.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 29, 2015)

I'd like to tell him he never missed much.......but I'd be lying....it was a great gig. 


Mind you, the last time round they played Oh Well and they didn't this time.....so only 9/10 for me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2015)

c1973 said:



			I'd like to tell him he never missed much.......but I'd be lying....it was a great gig. 


Mind you, the last time round they played Oh Well and they didn't this time.....so only 9/10 for me. 

Click to expand...

Snap! :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 29, 2015)

Been listening to Rag and Bone Man, hadn't heard him before he was featured on BBC4 at Glastonbury, brilliant voice!


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2015)

Currently, a whole lot of Rory G,



```
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/WpkvNekADJE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
```


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Today I have been listening to a lot of Yes but have also been blasting this out too.



View attachment 15887

Click to expand...

Yes - I listened to this one today as well - and for the same sad reason.


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2015)

This,

[video]https://www.youtube.com/embed/WpkvNekADJE[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2015)

Sorry guys.
I've lost the ability to embed a video!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2015)

Check this one out,

[video=youtube;3PfkiBCQF9c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PfkiBCQF9c[/video]


*Slime*.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2015)

Still with Chris Squire in mind - TfTO.  Don't think I've listened to it since it came out (1973) and I listened to a mate's copy - I didn't have the patience.  It's still one I don't have - so giving it a listen.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 1, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Still with Chris Squire in mind - TfTO.  Don't think I've listened to it since it came out (1973) and I listened to a mate's copy - I didn't have the patience.  It's still one I don't have - so giving it a listen.
		
Click to expand...

Even as a a hardened fanatic it takes a bit of effort and it's not entirely worth it although there are some classic sections too. It's been well documented in the band's annals by Rick Wakeman that there was an awful lot of padding in there and it all could've been condensed onto 2 sides.

Still I do give it a whirl every now and again though and after all... it was the 70s, concepts were big back then.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Even as a a hardened fanatic it takes a bit of effort and it's not entirely worth it although there are some classic sections too. It's been well documented in the band's annals by Rick Wakeman that there was an awful lot of padding in there and it all could've been condensed onto 2 sides.

Still I do give it a whirl every now and again though and after all... it was the 70s, concepts were big back then.

Click to expand...

Aye they were - great hearing Roundabout played on Radio6Muso yesterday pm.  Now *that* is one heck of a track - and one heck of a bass line from CS.  And though (incredibly) 40+ yrs vintage it stands up very well today.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 1, 2015)

Currently listening to Apple Music.  Impressive.  Nice design.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 1, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Currently listening to Apple Music.  Impressive.  Nice design.
		
Click to expand...


Is that anything to do with The Beatles?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 1, 2015)

Currently listening to Radio Paradise. It's an internet radio station, commercial free, subscription free and a great playlist. Downloaded the free app onto my Ipod. 

http://www.radioparadise.com/rp_2.php#name=Playlist


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 1, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Aye they were - great hearing Roundabout played on Radio6Muso yesterday pm.  Now *that* is one heck of a track - and one heck of a bass line from CS.  And though (incredibly) 40+ yrs vintage it stands up very well today.
		
Click to expand...

Roundabout is one of their best. My favourite of their entire catalogue is CTTE.

Talking about Roundabout's bass line you might like this.

[video=youtube_share;GRjAgl1dQBk]http://youtu.be/GRjAgl1dQBk[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 2, 2015)

Just revisiting this from 1987. Blimmimin brilliant!!! Radio Kaos by Roger Waters.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 2, 2015)

Defqon1 2015 Coone & Bass Modulators. Hardstyle back to its best.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 2, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Defqon1 2015 Coone & Bass Modulators. Hardstyle back to its best.
		
Click to expand...

It's like another language.

To quote Alan Partridge, "Sorry, Michael, that was just a noise."

*Switches on radiogram and plays side one of a Beatles LP* :lol:


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 2, 2015)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MWuh3Fo3z6E[/video]


----------



## Crow (Jul 2, 2015)

At this very moment; Snap! The Power.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm6DO_7px1I


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 2, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Just revisiting this from 1987. Blimmimin brilliant!!! Radio Kaos by Roger Waters.


View attachment 15926

Click to expand...

Proper concept album.

Welsh miners, killings, strikes, radio, nuclear oblivion - smashing.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 3, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			It's like another language.

To quote Alan Partridge, "Sorry, Michael, that was just a noise."

*Switches on radiogram and plays side one of a Beatles LP* :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much like half the stuff posted on here to me, not one clue who or what most of it is other than noise.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2015)

Feel good...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F327tD1KHqE


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;loNU4fVpO8E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loNU4fVpO8E&list=FLSxc6XW4LY56NisqHZGZ6xg&index=4[/video]


Not a dry eye in the house


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 3, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Currently listening to Apple Music.  Impressive.  Nice design.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't disagree more - the interface isn't very intuitive IMO and it's not navigation friendly, and the selection isn't massive - but I'm sure it will have plenty of updates in the 3 month trial period. Sound quality is good though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Feel good...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F327tD1KHqE

Click to expand...

Tried that, thank you, and in the sidebar was this, and I'm currently listening to it.  It's not music, but it is hilarious;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHDow8zywaI

RIP Dave.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 4, 2015)

Been listening to the Bard of Barking a bit recently, Mrs Comma and I saw him play a gig last month down in Southampton in a tiny little sweatbox of a place that holds about 200 people. One of the best gigs I've been to in years, just one bloke and his guitar, chatting with the audience. And when he goes through the classics, it turns out that all 200 know every word ... like this one:

[video=youtube;I4v8VJ0LRgA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4v8VJ0LRgA[/video]


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;SFIBuwcRlIo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFIBuwcRlIo[/video]


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 15, 2015)

Not posting any links, but the music thread seems like the appropriate place to mention Nick Cave at this moment. One of my favourite artists but regardless of his music, thoughts are with him tonight. His son was just a year older than my youngest, that proximity of ages really brings it home.


----------



## Piece (Jul 23, 2015)

AC/DC Thunderstruck....in Planes 2 movie!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 26, 2015)

A song i first hear years ago. Completely forgot it and then stumbled across it last week.

[video=youtube;HFWKJ2FUiAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFWKJ2FUiAQ[/video]

Liz Fraser has one of the best female singers i have ever had the pleasure the hear.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2015)

The rain


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 26, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Not a dry eye in the house
		
Click to expand...

Been a big Antony fan for a few years now.

You look at the bloke and never in a million years would you expect that voice to emanate from his body.

Have you heard any of the covers he has done ?

Two spring to mind

[video=youtube;n8V94WQjMAw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8V94WQjMAw[/video]


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 26, 2015)

and 

my personal favorite

[video=youtube;ciNYJd8YMuQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciNYJd8YMuQ[/video]


----------



## ThinAir (Jul 26, 2015)

House Music... its always house music. 

Right now, its this:

[video=youtube;xfZyUj1W1Hc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfZyUj1W1Hc[/video]


----------



## c1973 (Jul 27, 2015)

Been having an bit of a Mod revival, revival the last few days. The Chords, Secret Affair, Lambrettas....that kinda thing.  But it's not a Mod revival, revival without a wee bit of The Jam....Happy Together, Precious, When You're Young etc etc. 

Glorious. 

No doubt ill manage some proper Mod sounds later.....a wee bit of PP Arnold is on the radar. &#128526;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Me739DjgeU
Make me an Island, from The 1970 England World Cup Squad Album, Alan Ball and Emlyn Hughes are the main singers


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 14, 2015)

I've just re-connected my Record Player (look it up kids) to a new Sony amplifier and I've stuck on some Nina Simone and Etta James Blues standards.. 

It's coming to the end of my 4th 60+ hour working week and I'm getting in the mood to open a bottle of Bushmills later..

 This could go 2 ways.. I'll either not post at all later, or I'll post loads and they'll get steadily more and more mellow, until I finally fall asleep in the middle of a lengthy diatribe against the privatisation of the NHS..


----------



## AWM (Aug 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;-F7A24f6gNc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F7A24f6gNc[/video]


----------



## c1973 (Aug 14, 2015)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=9Ri7TcukAJ8[ /video]

A little bit of Howlin Wolf. Maybe some Leadbelly later.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 14, 2015)

Unseen Academicals by Terry Pratchett - Audiobook narrated by Stephen Briggs


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 15, 2015)

A little bit of Prog - yes indeed ladies & gentlemen...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 15, 2015)

ELO a new world record.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;ky9Ro9pP2gc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky9Ro9pP2gc[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 29, 2015)

Metallica live at Reading Festival on BBC 4. 

Odd to think it"s happening only about two miles down the road. If I stick my head out the window I can actually hear it live.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO_A5MlDJqM&list=PLB0F0F702504A4948&index=9

Can't beat a bit of The Dubliners.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 29, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Metallica live at Reading Festival on BBC 4. 

Odd to think it"s happening only about two miles down the road. If I stick my head out the window I can actually hear it live.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome heads up, thanks mate. 
There's also a British metal program on afterwards, hope they play Acid Reign


----------



## Slime (Aug 29, 2015)

*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhOhGhq0e54&feature=youtu.be

Metallica in a slightly different format.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 30, 2015)

Doing some home improvements in peace and quiet listening to one of the godfathers of electronica, Jean Michel Jarre and his superb Essential Recollection album.


----------



## Piece (Aug 30, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Awesome heads up, thanks mate. 
There's also a British metal program on afterwards, hope they play Acid Reign 

Click to expand...

Caught the Metallica gig on Beeb Four after watching Real Madrid. Good set.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 13, 2015)

Was listening to Proms in the Park with Bryan Adams & Rod Stewart; until the Beeb appeared to curtail it early, incurring the wrath of Mr. Stewart in the processâ€¦. :angry:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 13, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Was listening to Proms in the Park with Bryan Adams & Rod Stewart; until the Beeb appeared to curtail it early, incurring the wrath of Mr. Stewart in the processâ€¦. :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Thought you'd be listening to Down, Down Deeper and Down by Quo or The only way is up by YazzðŸ˜ƒðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2015)

Loving everything I've heard over the iast year from Richard Hawley.  Current single 'Heart of oak' is top stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr2JTS0XQ5Y

And a cracking video for those who love the Peak District


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 14, 2015)

Pink Floyd live in an ampitheatre in Pompei or summat.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 14, 2015)

Royal Blood. Did a great set supporting the Foo Fighters so ordered the cd on the way home


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Pink Floyd live in an ampitheatre in Pompei or summat.
		
Click to expand...

Saw the film of that recently on TV - excellent.  It is Live at Pompeii.  Weird (given their highly produced later live shows) just them in the middle of this ancient amphitheatre with all their gear sitting on the ground, with a few sound and camera guys, doing their stuff.  Brilliant.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 14, 2015)

Currently working my way through this list of old Rave tunes. I'm surprised at just how many of these I have! 

http://rateyourmusic.com/list/TheScientist/100_greatest_old_skool_hardcore_tunes/


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2015)

I have gone back to my early twenties with the Ibiza Decades album. Full of absolute belters!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 14, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Saw the film of that recently on TV - excellent.  It is Live at Pompeii.  Weird (given their highly produced later live shows) just them in the middle of this ancient amphitheatre with all their gear sitting on the ground, with a few sound and camera guys, doing their stuff.  Brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

That's the boy, it was the video I watched but I'm hoping there's an audio release somewhere so I can put it on my ipod.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 14, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I have gone back to my early twenties with the Ibiza Decades album. Full of absolute belters!
		
Click to expand...

BBE - Seven Days and One Week type stuff?  Energy 52 - Cafe del Mar??

Some Jose Padilla mixes to chill out to, Jam and Spoon, Oakenfold, Sasha, ATB, Ferry Corsten..............damn I wish I could remember it.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2015)

c1973 said:



			BBE - Seven Days and One Week type stuff?  Energy 52 - Cafe del Mar??

Some Jose Padilla mixes to chill out to, Jam and Spoon, Oakenfold, Sasha, ATB, Ferry Corsten..............damn I wish I could remember it. 

Click to expand...

Yeh, few that get skipped straight away, but 85% are crackers and was only 7 quid on itunes.. https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/ibiza-decades/id1005037068


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			That's the boy, it was the video I watched but I'm hoping there's an audio release somewhere so I can put it on my ipod.
		
Click to expand...

Listening to the full album on Youtube at the moment.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 14, 2015)

Alison Blossom playing some Bach


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2015)

...and now - _*The Wall*_ (_We Don't Need no Education_ current track playing)


----------



## c1973 (Sep 14, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yeh, few that get skipped straight away, but 85% are crackers and was only 7 quid on itunes.. https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/ibiza-decades/id1005037068

Click to expand...

Some cracking tunes there. :thup:


----------



## Piece (Sep 14, 2015)

King's X - Ear Candy, then Fightstar - Be Human. Now on to...Rush - Presto.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 14, 2015)

My daughter yapping relentlessly in the back of the car whilst I'm watching my son train with his football team..............


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 14, 2015)

At this precise moment, Planet Rock, playing 30 Days in the hole by Humble Pie


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yeh, few that get skipped straight away, but 85% are crackers and was only 7 quid on itunes.. https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/ibiza-decades/id1005037068

Click to expand...

Cheers, just purchased&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Rooter (Sep 14, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Cheers, just purchased&#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

Warn people near to you, shapes will be thrown and you could take someones eye out...


----------



## c1973 (Sep 14, 2015)

This

http://m.youtube.com/?hl=en-GB&gl=GB#/watch?v=qGb_kDJYcH8

The Hypnotist - Rainbows In The Sky.

Having a proper wee Rave today. Top tune this one. Had EON - Spice (original mix with notes) spinning just before it.


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			At this precise moment, Planet Rock, playing *30 Days in the hole by Humble Pie*

Click to expand...

Great track sung by my favourite vocalist of all time.

Check this out,
[video=youtube_share;bbwgKH2SqoY]https://youtu.be/bbwgKH2SqoY[/video]


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			At this precise moment, Planet Rock, playing 30 Days in the hole by Humble Pie
		
Click to expand...

or this,
[video=youtube_share;2tNoSmlnxwQ]https://youtu.be/2tNoSmlnxwQ[/video]

*Slime*.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2015)

I've been listening to a lot of Death Cab For Cutie recently, along with long term iPod listens Every Time I Die and over this past week a lot of Ramones.

1-2-3-4...


----------



## Piece (Sep 15, 2015)

Tesseract's new disc, Polaris, via YouTube streaming.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 15, 2015)

Sublime drum and bass from Silence Groove. Air Up There is just phenominal, genius use of alternating bass chords. 
Also got Tommy Johnson's excellent update of Tubular Bells on repeat, again nice use of layering of synths and bass chords.


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2015)

A little bit of this;


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2015)

and a little bit of this;







*Slime*.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 15, 2015)

Joey Beltram - Energy Flash 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?list=PLF8C00F6DB3EABD68&params=OAFIAVgB&v=PQfKFwa-jEY&mode=NORMAL


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2015)

Mostly Autumn - Box of Tears (live) excellent band


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2015)

I must be getting very old because I've not heard of 90% of the bands mentioned in this thread!

*Slime*.

P.S. I'm off to see the Nimmo Brothers soon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2015)

Slime said:



			I must be getting very old because I've not heard of 90% of the bands mentioned in this thread!

*Slime*.

P.S. I'm off to see the Nimmo Brothers soon 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Here's a taster of Mostly Autumn. Love this track https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqSdVMM_LSA


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm currently alternating between Cast - All Change and Mumford and Sons -Sigh No More, two cracking albums.


----------



## Craigg (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm afraid I have a bit of 'Dead Kennedys' going on. Holiday in Cambodia. Takes me back a few years.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Sep 15, 2015)

Craigg said:



			I'm afraid I have a bit of 'Dead Kennedys' going on. Holiday in Cambodia. Takes me back a few years.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, now that takes me back too. I was happily listening to some Caravan Palace but had to pause it to go and find this, Too Drunk to ... and California Uber Alles. Quite a jump from electroswing to 80s punk


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 16, 2015)

Slime said:



			I must be getting very old because I've not heard of 90% of the bands mentioned in this thread!

*Slime*.

P.S. I'm off to see the Nimmo Brothers soon 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Aye mate - know the feeling - but there are many here who won't have heard of 90% of the bands that you or I might mention 

(think I'll go and have a wee listen to a bit of Atomic Rooster - is Devil's Answer not a cracker)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O75iSwHnx-Y


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2015)

You've got to watch this, you'll feel better for doing so!
Stevie Wonder dueting with James Corden, fantastic;

[video=youtube_share;qqrvm2XDvpQ]https://youtu.be/qqrvm2XDvpQ[/video]

*Slime*.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 16, 2015)

Craigg said:



			I'm afraid I have a bit of 'Dead Kennedys' going on. Holiday in Cambodia. Takes me back a few years.
		
Click to expand...

I'm loving the punk playlists on Deezer recently - DK, AntiFlag, Ramones, Stooges, New York Dolls, Pistols, The Vibrators, Stiff Little Fingers etc. Superb.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 16, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I'm loving the punk playlists on Deezer recently - DK, AntiFlag, Ramones, Stooges, New York Dolls, Pistols, The Vibrators, Stiff Little Fingers etc. Superb.
		
Click to expand...

Some decent stuff there, can't beat SLF.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 16, 2015)

Currently working whilst listening to the White Album by the Beatles - pure class!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2015)

The Haunted - Revolver, first three songs are a sublime opening to the album.
Genesis - The Lamb live, Mr Collins I salute you sir.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2015)

Currently liking Dead Daisies, Black Star Riders, Muse's Psycho among others


----------



## Ethan (Sep 16, 2015)

My current favourite is Foals, but just downloaded a single by Deep Sea Arcade which is rather good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_EIE5f2t6M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY6CWGGYO9I


----------



## Craigg (Sep 16, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Some decent stuff there, can't beat SLF.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:
[video=youtube_share;V-3AKabMTSM]https://youtu.be/V-3AKabMTSM[/video]

You may notice Bruce Foxton, ex Jam on bass.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 16, 2015)

Craigg said:



			:thup:
[video=youtube_share;V-3AKabMTSM]https://youtu.be/V-3AKabMTSM[/video]

You may notice Bruce Foxton, ex Jam on bass.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: 

Yep, seen 'em live with Bruce many a time. Ali is back on bass nowadays. Fantastic band.


----------



## richart (Sep 17, 2015)

My daughter is getting tickets for Graham Parker and the Rumour, so the old vinyls will be getting a play.


----------



## The Green Fairy (Sep 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;-tw-yZB-frc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tw-yZB-frc[/video]


Headphones, 2nd glass of shiraz - blow your mind.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 18, 2015)

richart said:



			My daughter is getting tickets for Graham Parker and the Rumour, so the old vinyls will be getting a play.
		
Click to expand...

Hey Lord - Don't ask me questions - brilliant 

Saw GP and the Rumour do a very sweaty and noisy gig downstairs in the Hope and Anchor Islington 25th May 1979 - I know it was that day as it was the Friday night before the England v Scotland game at Wembley - was at with my brother (we lost 3-1  )


----------



## c1973 (Sep 19, 2015)

Bono dog doo day band, anyone?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9HeEFxgktVg


----------



## chrisd (Sep 19, 2015)

Bought a Joe Bonamassa cd to listen to in the car - well I'm playing with Liverpoolphil, Richart and Smiffy this week and the Blues does seem somewhat appropriate!!


----------



## Craigg (Sep 20, 2015)

Slightly off topic but went to see Midge Ure at a smallish venue last Thursday. Acoustic set supported by a couple of young lads who trade as India Electric Company. Now them boys can play I tell ya. Great set including all of the new album, plus a few Ultravox and Visage oldies. Well worth a night out if he's in your area. :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 20, 2015)

A day of Madness hits after yesterday's gig.

Some good pics


----------



## louise_a (Sep 20, 2015)

Last night I was listening to an watching The Bluetones, tomorrow I will be Listening and watching Crosby Stills and Nash. 
In the car I am listening to Barenaked Ladies new album, ahewad of seeing them next week.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 20, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Last night I was listening to an watching The Bluetones,
		
Click to expand...

Marblehead Johnson, classic.


----------



## banacek303 (Sep 21, 2015)

The National, their last new album was a while ago but still sounds good


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2015)

*Slime*.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Bono dog doo day band, anyone?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9HeEFxgktVg

Click to expand...

I remember we played the Urban Space man when it first came out .I didn't twig the lyrics at the time, same with the Beatles Lucy in the sky with diamonds. DOH! Bonzo.:rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 21, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A day of Madness hits after yesterday's gig.

Some good pics






















Click to expand...

I've enjoyed them playing live on TV outside the old BBC building on its last night . In the pissin rain they were great.


----------



## Crawfy (Sep 22, 2015)

The Smiths.
I never 'got' them whan I was at school/uni, however a long (drunk) musical conversation with a mate made me have a listen. With the free trial of Apple Music, it builds playlists of whatever artist you want
The bass on How Soon Is Now is amazing !!


----------



## Paul77 (Sep 22, 2015)

My older cousins are in a blues band called the Nimmo Brothers. Been listening to them a lot more recently. Alan broke away for a bit to start up King King and he's doing really well with it. Their stuff is rocking to be honest. Mostly I just play the guitar and create my own music now but when I'm listening it's a mad mix of heavy rock/metal, 80's hair rock or anything with a guitar in it.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 22, 2015)

The Vaselines. Not what I expected after finding them through Nirvana famously covering a couple of their songs. A weird combination of folk, punk and early electro - they sound like a throw back to the 70s.


----------



## Piece (Sep 22, 2015)

David Cook (he of American Idol 'fame') - Digital Vein.


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2015)

Paul77 said:



*My older cousins are in a blues band called the Nimmo Brothers. *Been listening to them a lot more recently. Alan broke away for a bit to start up King King and he's doing really well with it. Their stuff is rocking to be honest. Mostly I just play the guitar and create my own music now but when I'm listening it's a mad mix of heavy rock/metal, 80's hair rock or anything with a guitar in it.
		
Click to expand...

Whaaaaaaaat?
They must be Steve and Alan then.
They're one of my favourite bands of all time, along with King King, obviously.
I'm off to see the Nimmo Brothers this weekend, I saw King King last year too ............................. awesome!

*Slime*.


----------



## la_lucha (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm really into Radio X at the moment. It only launched yesterday but the Music they've been playing is right up my street. Just a shame they've got Vernon Kay on the morning slot.


----------



## Paul77 (Sep 22, 2015)

Slime said:



			Whaaaaaaaat?
They must be Steve and Alan then.
They're one of my favourite bands of all time, along with King King, obviously.
I'm off to see the Nimmo Brothers this weekend, I saw King King last year too ............................. awesome!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yip the very ones.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 23, 2015)

Great song from a great album. Lovely guitar break at 3.30


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 23, 2015)

Super Owls beating NUFC on the radio :whoo:


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 25, 2015)

Really reliving the old youth today with some proper old school gabber. Members of Shockwave - Gabberdisco Vol.1, Random Rampage are as mad as a sack full of badgers.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 25, 2015)

Was listening to Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel earlier, which took me on to The Wedding Present and their version of Come up and see me. 

Quite enjoyed that, The Wedding Present were a band I'd forgotten I listened to in my youth. So if you're of a similar age and also liked that kinda thing, enjoy some brassneck.......

https://m.youtube.com/?hl=en-GB&gl=GB#/watch?v=d9DjDh3yjSM

Hehe, Reminds me of my old hairstyle too  mind you, I wish I still had that hair nowadays!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 1, 2015)

Sleep - Sleep's Holy Mountain, first time I've listened to it in earnest and what a pleasant surprise.
S.O.D. - Bigger Than The Devil, a naughty classic :thup:


----------



## ADB (Oct 1, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Was listening to Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel earlier, which took me on to The Wedding Present and their version of Come up and see me. 

Quite enjoyed that, The Wedding Present were a band I'd forgotten I listened to in my youth. So if you're of a similar age and also liked that kinda thing, enjoy some brassneck.......

https://m.youtube.com/?hl=en-GB&gl=GB#/watch?v=d9DjDh3yjSM

Hehe, Reminds me of my old hairstyle too  mind you, I wish I still had that hair nowadays!
		
Click to expand...

Ha I did exactly the same listened to Jesus and Mary Chain and Wedding Present after 20 years not thinking about them. I was well into Ride as well in the day and loving them reforming - makes me feel old though! c1974


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 1, 2015)

Squeezing Out Sparks, Stupefaction and Temporary Beauty.Refreshing my brain before his concert in a fortnight. Can't wait.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 1, 2015)

Heard Radcliffe & Maconie play this on Radio 6 Music this week.

Very ethereal and beguiling to be sure.


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 2, 2015)

I've created a wee playlist on my iPhone 

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing
Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way
Cream - Crossroads (Live at the Albert Hall)
The Nimmo Brothers - Long Way from Everything
John Mayer - Slow Dancing in a Burning Room
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
King King - You Stopped the Rain
Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing


----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2015)

Paul77 said:



			I've created a wee playlist on my iPhone 

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing
Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way
Cream - Crossroads (Live at the Albert Hall)
The Nimmo Brothers - Long Way from Everything
John Mayer - Slow Dancing in a Burning Room
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
King King - You Stopped the Rain
Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing
		
Click to expand...


Loving that playlist *Paul77* ................................. loving it :thup:.

*Slime*.


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 2, 2015)

Slime said:



			Loving that playlist *Paul77* ................................. loving it :thup:.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers  Open to suggestions for additions of course  - King King's new album is just phenom.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 2, 2015)

Listening to Absolute in the car earlier and caught Roy Orbison (best vocal range ever) - You Got It,  followed by The Stranglers - Always The Sun. 
Two songs I absolutely love but hadn't listened to for a wee while. 

Put a wee smile on my face as I enjoyed a wee sing song in the car........not so sure the missus enjoyed it quite as much.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 8, 2015)

Mastodon - Crack The Skye


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 9, 2015)

Paulo Gonzo.

Google him. Got into his music 20 years ago when he was number one all over Portugal and I bought his current album. 5 years ago I bought a 5 cd set. Now I have all his albums. Brilliant. Mellow and very evocative.


----------



## Piece (Oct 9, 2015)

King's X - Gretchen Goes to Nebraska.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2015)

Radio 6 Music


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 9, 2015)

Lots of covers miss the mark, but Metallica nailed this https://youtu.be/qPOTEs_yTJo


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2015)

ELO's  greatest hits, boss album.


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 9, 2015)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Lots of covers miss the mark, but Metallica nailed this https://youtu.be/qPOTEs_yTJo

Click to expand...

Never heard that before. Video is really powerful.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 12, 2015)

I really enjoyed the 1D concert at the weekend, they know how to put a show on


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_msStDP9fVs

Garden Boy by Donnie Munro.

Sad song about WW1 Black Watch soldier related to the singer/songwriter.
Fabulous instrumental ending.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2015)

How could I have forgotten this 1980s classic - just been on the radio,  30yrs ago - get away - it is you know...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gyPjIxpDe4


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_msStDP9fVs

Garden Boy by Donnie Munro.

Sad song about WW1 Black Watch soldier related to the singer/songwriter.
Fabulous instrumental ending.
		
Click to expand...

Wonderful - and poignant as my grandfather was in the Scottish Horse (the mounted regiment of the Black Watch raised by the Duke of Atholl from his estate workers) - and he was out in the Dardanelles and Turkey in WWI.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 15, 2015)

There was a snippet of this on a repeated 6 Music thing, made me go and find the full version and I haven't been able to get it out of my head since. Maggot Brain by Funkadelic, 10 full minutes of Eddie Hazel loveliness:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh3bleXWaCk


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2015)

Sky Sports Test Match commentary team


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 15, 2015)

The album "Die Young" by Wounds is a cracker.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2015)

Running through some Don Henley on YouTube;

The End of the Innocence
The Heart of the Matter
Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough (w/ Patti Smyth)
The Boys of Summer 
New York Minute


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 15, 2015)

Emilie Nicolas - Norwegian singer songwriter.

Anything by London Grammar.

Loving John Mayer, Slow Dancing In A Burning Room - live version with the acoustic guitars.

:thup:


----------



## c1973 (Oct 15, 2015)

The Clash - Straight To Hell and Happy Mondays WFL (think about the future - Paul Oakenfold Remix)   kept me company whilst enjoying a nice soak in the tub.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2015)

Now onto Gordon Lightfoot;

The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald
Canadian Railroad Trilogy

via Ann & Nancy Wilson's version of Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald
		
Click to expand...

I was listening to that recently Richard. Read up the events of the sinking, as I had forgotten all about it. Chilling song.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 15, 2015)

Crawfy said:



			The Smiths.
I never 'got' them whan I was at school/uni, however a long (drunk) musical conversation with a mate made me have a listen. With the free trial of Apple Music, it builds playlists of whatever artist you want
The bass on How Soon Is Now is amazing !!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to 1984.   Have you heard the latest Prefab Sprout album as well, it's amazing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Welcome to 1984.   Have you heard the latest Prefab Sprout album as well, it's amazing. 

Click to expand...

Will have a listen as my fave albums include _Steve McQueen; From Langley Park to Memphis; Jordan - the Comeback; and Andromeda Heights _- each and every one a beaut.

I only recently picked up _Swoon _on vinyl from a local charity shop and haven't had a chance to have a good listen...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2015)

richart said:



			I was listening to that recently Richard. Read up the events of the sinking, as I had forgotten all about it. Chilling song.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking about it in Canada Rich.  Standing by the St. Lawrence on of the first ships we saw had Whitefish Bay as its home port, and visiting Niagara the line "And farther below Lake Ontario takes in what Lake Erie can send her" came to mind.  Given the overall theme and in light of recent events there was a certain poignancy to it which I'm sure you can understand.


----------



## Craigg (Oct 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m2tiuXwNv8


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 16, 2015)

The guitartastic Rory Gallagher before he went solo.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 21, 2015)

Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise because it's on the hotel sound system. 
I do have a confession though, I'm a massive fan, not his dodgy pop singles but of his drumming and some of his early album tracks which are truly sublime.


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			The guitartastic Rory Gallagher before he went solo.

View attachment 17199
View attachment 17199

Click to expand...


That, my friend, is a great album.
Have you listened to this one? Also awesome.







It was at this festival that someone asked Hendrix what it was like being the world's greatest guitarist. He said " I dunno, ask Rory Gallagher"!
Sums it up, really.

*Slime*.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2015)

A bit of Allman Brothers

Not My Cross To Bear
Jessica
Statesboro Blues


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 26, 2015)

Slime said:



			That, my friend, is a great album.Have you listened to this one? Also awesome.
	
	
		
		
	


	




It was at this festival that someone asked Hendrix what it was like being the world's greatest guitarist. He said " I dunno, ask Rory Gallagher"!Sums it up, really.*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Yes love it and have been listening to Rory since Taste's On the Boards.

As a kid when I was living back in Belfast he was the only really big 'name' act who would come and play in the early 70s.Saw him so many times and he was my inspiration to start playing. Biggest hero struck moment was when I met him back stage. He was a lovely, humble self-effacing guy. A true gent!


----------



## Piece (Oct 26, 2015)

Dug out some old tapes and CDs for tomorrow:

Headswim
Death Angel
Ministry
Annihilator
Vinnie Moore
Dio
Rainbow
The Almighty
Vixen
House of Lords
Sanctuary
Artch


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm listening to 

Jack Tammarat on Youtube.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 27, 2015)

Piece said:



			Dug out some old tapes and CDs for tomorrow:

Headswim
Death Angel
Ministry
Annihilator
Vinnie Moore
Dio
Rainbow
The Almighty
Vixen
House of Lords
Sanctuary
Artch
		
Click to expand...

Heaveee - but it aint death metal - so quite light really 

(I have to listen to my sons death metal band - as dad's must)


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2015)

Eva Cassidy, Autumn Leaves :smirk:


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Heaveee - but it aint death metal - so quite light really 

(I have to listen to my sons death metal band - as dad's must)
		
Click to expand...

Today was Entombed- Left Hand Path 

Now onto Nelson - After the Rain


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Heaveee - but it aint death metal - so quite light really 

(I have to listen to my sons death metal band - as dad's must)
		
Click to expand...

Black metal for me (no not that god awful Venom album ) can't beat a bit of Darkthrone on a Monday morning to get the week started.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 28, 2015)

New Order. Just got the new one and a friend says its better that Technique, so listened to the whole back  catalog .


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			Today was Entombed- Left Hand Path 

Now onto Nelson - After the Rain 

Click to expand...

Vixen - Vixen done, now Dio - Holy Diver...


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2015)

Piece said:



			Vixen - Vixen done, now *Dio - Holy Diver*...
		
Click to expand...


And what a fantastic album that is!  :thup:


*Slime*.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 28, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			New Order. Just got the new one and a friend says its better that Technique, so listened to the whole back  catalog .
		
Click to expand...

Better than Technique?  It must be good then, cos that is a damned fine album.

Low-life was another good un.


----------



## Grogger (Oct 28, 2015)

China Crisis - Wishful thinking

Way before my time but most of the music I listen to is anyway.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2015)

Fish said:



			Eva Cassidy, Autumn Leaves :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Good shout Robin. Haven't heard it in years. Sat listening, accompanied with a large JD and coke... heaven:cheers:

And   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rd8VktT8xY


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2015)

And now.... one of the best guitarists ever...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACdwCIld3kE


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			And now.... one of the best guitarists ever...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACdwCIld3kE

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 28, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Good shout Robin. Haven't heard it in years. Sat listening, accompanied with a large JD and coke... heaven:cheers:

And   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rd8VktT8xY

Click to expand...

Wonderful, wonderful! Such a tragedy that we lost her to Cancer, and that was-is the only live footage in existence.

:thup:





Hobbit said:



			And now.... one of the best guitarists ever...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACdwCIld3kE

Click to expand...

And one of my all time favourite tracks.

Double - :thup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 29, 2015)

Blind Willie Johnson - John the Revelator. 

1930s Gospel Blues at its finest.




Curtis Stigers does a fine version with the Forest Rangers in one of the Sons of Anarchy episodes too.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 29, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Blind Willie Johnson - John the Revelator. 

1930s Gospel Blues at its finest.
		
Click to expand...

Been wanting to find some old gospel blues for years after listening to a radio program around 10 years ago, never really known where to start so I'll give this a listen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 29, 2015)

Grogger said:



			China Crisis - Wishful thinking

Way before my time but most of the music I listen to is anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Favourite band ever!


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 30, 2015)

Death Cab For Cutie in the build up to seeing them next week. Brilliant.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 30, 2015)

This is brilliant.

[video=youtube_share;VmnhY9Smj3M]https://youtu.be/VmnhY9Smj3M[/video]


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 30, 2015)

The best Glam Rock Album in the world EVER


----------



## Grogger (Oct 30, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Favourite band ever!
		
Click to expand...

They're playing in Bury tonight. Wanted to go and watch them but it's my sons birthday so can't make it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDPTWIWDNqg


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;FSLtJHwQ9K8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSLtJHwQ9K8[/video]

Go on Jimmy lad!!!


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			And now.... one of the best guitarists ever...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACdwCIld3kE

Click to expand...

One of ... 

The .. :thup:

Moonflower is an album that comes out at frequent intervals - often just to hear Europa.  (Blimey, was that really 40 years ago...)


----------



## Piece (Nov 2, 2015)

Dream Theater - When Dream and Day Unite


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			One of ... 

The .. :thup:

Moonflower is an album that comes out at frequent intervals - often just to hear Europa.  (Blimey, was that really 40 years ago...)
		
Click to expand...

Likewise I often pull out Abraxas - I just love it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2015)

Brit Floyd. Getting ready to see them at the Anvil on the 18th https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLZWTkNyZFo


----------



## AWM (Nov 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;H3S4XckG5LQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3S4XckG5LQ[/video]


----------



## Piece (Nov 3, 2015)

Rainbow - The Very Best of


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2015)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;H3S4XckG5LQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3S4XckG5LQ[/video]
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for that, truly superb.
The word genius is often used, usually incorrectly, but in the case of Rory Gallagher it really does ring true.
He really was one of the true guitar greats ...................... and sadly missed.

*Slime*.


----------



## AWM (Nov 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;Cv2qj9Vm7uo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv2qj9Vm7uo[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2015)

BoTW by S&G - heard today on radio and never tire of hearing it.  Can it really be 1970?  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_a46WJ1viA


----------



## Piece (Nov 6, 2015)

Ritchie Sambora- Stranger in this Town
Sanctuary - Into the Mirror Black
Sacred Reich - The American Way
ZZ Top - Afterburner
Vixen - Rev it Up

To come...

Metallica - And Justice For All
Ritchie Kotzen - Fever Dream
Annihilator - Never Neverland
Xentrix - For Whose Advantage?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 6, 2015)

New Slayer album, undecided with it at the minute. Bostaph is a great drummer but he plays on the dots too much for me, Lombardo had/has more of a skip and flow to his thrash playing which I prefer.


----------



## AWM (Nov 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;9-0AiRqvpMw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-0AiRqvpMw[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2015)

Some Brit Floyd earlier ready for seeing them on Wednesday. Like a kid at Christmas


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2015)

UFO at The Brook in Southampton tonight. I imagine it will be emotional.


----------



## AWM (Nov 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;dPxHmU5UXxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPxHmU5UXxM[/video]


----------



## evahakool (Nov 16, 2015)

Dug out" Truth" by Jeff Beck what a great album ,brought back some good memories, something really satisfying taking a record out of its sleeve and putting it on a deck.


----------



## Piece (Nov 16, 2015)

Skid Row - Skid Row
Suicidal Tendencies - Light, Camera, Revolution
Vinnie Moore - Mind's Eye
Tony MacAlpine - Maximum Security


----------



## AWM (Nov 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;9dScD0309o8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dScD0309o8[/video]


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 16, 2015)

just dug out the first two Happy Mondays LPs.

Bummed and Squirrel and the G man.


----------



## AWM (Nov 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;luDFBC17zwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luDFBC17zwg[/video]


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2015)

Captain Fantastic by Elton John. His early stuff is superb.


----------



## AWM (Nov 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;nTsF5S_EGgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTsF5S_EGgk[/video]


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 16, 2015)

Mumford & Sons new album Wilder Mind,  it's very good too.


----------



## AWM (Nov 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;TK0PnmdS7Ns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK0PnmdS7Ns[/video]


----------



## Piece (Nov 19, 2015)

On the agenda:

Rush - Signals
Natalia Imbruglia - Counting Down The Days
Megadeth - Rust In Peace
Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction
Devin Townsend - Physicist
36 Crazyfists - Snow Capped Romance
P.O.D - Satellite
Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet
Joe Satriani - Flying in a Blue Dream


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 19, 2015)

Been shoegazing with a nice bit of Ride and then some lovely Curve.


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 19, 2015)

At the moment there is a large amount of shuffling going on but the top 3 are.

The Game - Documentary 2
Freddie Gibbs & Ad-Libs - Pinata
Dr Dre - Compton OST.


----------



## sev112 (Nov 19, 2015)

Order of Play by Martin barre - great guitarist
New and some old Dave Gilmour, not certain about the new one
James Bay  and Ben Howarda
But the one that's winning is. Lana del Rey - Honeymoon.  Lovely voice


----------



## AWM (Nov 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;FLIzySLcdUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLIzySLcdUE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;f8h0u2lhsVI]https://youtu.be/f8h0u2lhsVI[/video]

*Slime*.


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2015)

Recently and today:

Joe Satriani - The Extremist
Sepultura - Beneath the Remains
Incubus - Morning View
Megadeth - Cryptic Writings
House of Lords - Demons Down
Megadeth - Youthanasia
Poundhound - Massive Grooves
Testament - Low


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 25, 2015)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Been shoegazing with a nice bit of Ride and then some lovely Curve.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, what about My Bloody Valentine, Slowdive, or a bit Chapterhouse or Swervedriver?  Oh yes. Bring it on.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 25, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;l8u9nijiieg]https://youtu.be/l8u9nijiieg[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 25, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;9I5OtlKjzJo]https://youtu.be/9I5OtlKjzJo[/video]


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 25, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, what about My Bloody Valentine, Slowdive, or a bit Chapterhouse or Swervedriver?  Oh yes. Bring it on.

Click to expand...

MBV and Swervedriver it is this afternoon then


----------



## Piece (Nov 27, 2015)

Nelson- Because they Can 
Breed 77 - Cultura
The Almighty - Crank
Headswim - Tense Moments
Lisa Loeb - Firecracker
Machine Head - Burn My Eyes
StarSailor - Love is Here
Poundhound - Pineappleskunk
Paradise Lost - Shades of God


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 27, 2015)

Piece said:



			Machine Head - Burn My Eyes
		
Click to expand...

What an album, those first 4 or 5 songs are right up there for me, not many albums with better openings IMO. I don't think Machine Head have ever bettered it either tbh.
Lots of Slayer for me in readiness for tomorrows gig at Leeds :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Misplaced Childhood.  Gearing up for next week at the O2 in Islington


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Misplaced Childhood.  Gearing up for next week at the O2 in Islington
		
Click to expand...


Nom nom, and another classic album.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Nom nom, and another classic album.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed and the last time Fish will be playing it live in it's entirity


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2015)

Lost Frequencies - Are you with me 
Tracy Chapman


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed and the last time Fish will be playing it live in it's entirity
		
Click to expand...

Really? There's so many great moments on that album...the driver guzzles another can of lager...
I saw them at Sheffield City Hall in 87/88 they were brilliant, must have been for the Clutching At Straws tour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Inspired by mention of her name in another thread, looks like Wendy James has new music coming out (and she's still looking good)

https://wendyjames.pmstores.co/


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 28, 2015)

Repeat play of Claes Rosen's remix of Koda - The Last Stand. Its sublime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Really? There's so many great moments on that album...the driver guzzles another can of lager...
I saw them at Sheffield City Hall in 87/88 they were brilliant, must have been for the Clutching At Straws tour.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Fish is doing one more album due to be written, released late next year, another tour on the back of it and then calling it a day and even if he does the odd festival, having done really well at these across Europe this summer, it'll be the new album and his back catalogue and not Misplaced. There were tickets at Sheffield City Hall still available but think the rest of the UK leg starting this week is sold out


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 29, 2015)

Heard this during the week on Radcliffe & McConie's _The Chain_.

Love the album to bits. Something that's really 'a bit different'


----------



## AWM (Nov 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;P64RGr8twaQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P64RGr8twaQ[/video]


----------



## Craigg (Dec 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;XxAA1KyS3Q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxAA1KyS3Q0[/video]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 3, 2015)

Andrea Bocelli


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 3, 2015)

Some cockney loudmouth letting the rest of the bar know the finer details of his phone call. Christ, they're like Yanks but with worse accents.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2015)

St Paul and the Broken Bones. A real old school Motown/Blues/Soul sound from a new band. Great stuff.


----------



## AWM (Dec 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;CWy3kF8Bk04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWy3kF8Bk04[/video]


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 3, 2015)

Liquid Drum & Bass the the form of Relay & Front - Tale of a Shooting Star.
Loving smooth DnB at the minute.


----------



## Piece (Dec 4, 2015)

Today's turntable...

Megadeth - So Far So Good So What?
Electric Six - Fire
Finch - What it is to Burn
Natalia Imbruglia - Left of Middle


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Dec 4, 2015)

Piece said:



			Today's turntable...

*Megadeth - So Far So Good So What?*
Electric Six - Fire
Finch - What it is to Burn
Natalia Imbruglia - Left of Middle
		
Click to expand...

Love that, been a while though. Been contemplating listening to "Peace Sells.." this week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 4, 2015)

Fish  back catalogue ready for my odyssey to see the big man tomorrow night and the last time he'll play Misplaced Childhood in its entirity live.


----------



## AWM (Dec 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;X4bgXH3sJ2Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4bgXH3sJ2Q[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 5, 2015)

This again;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk

If you told me anyone was going to cover this song I would have said they were absolutely mad and it should be left alone.  I actually prefer this to the original; ladies, you did a fantastic job.

Love the look on Robert Plant's face at 5.50 as he tries to get his head round what's happening as the last part of the curtain rises.


----------



## AWM (Dec 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;wTG-bCMG05E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTG-bCMG05E[/video]


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Sunshine on Leith by the Proclaimers. Heard it for the first time at a funeral on Monday , now I can't get it out of my head .


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 5, 2015)

Since Tuesday the X'mas CD has been on repeat at work... 
Wearing a bit thin now but still adds a bit of humour to the place...
Certainly amuses any visitors we have thru' the evening...


----------



## AWM (Dec 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;Vvrl3a13wfU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvrl3a13wfU[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 5, 2015)

This particular piece of sublime genius by Mark Knopfler and I would definitely have to go on the record and declare that it definitely is not sh one tee


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2015)

Coldplay - Head full of Dreams


----------



## AWM (Dec 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;_d-t0959C3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d-t0959C3A&amp;list=PL673B09A5C32007CA&amp;index=29[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Coldplay - Head full of Dreams
		
Click to expand...

Brave to go with any Coldplay track, as in this snide-and-sheep-like-inability-to-have-an-original-opinion-driven-world they are, in many pseudo-cool circles, so terribly uncool.

However, I'm with you and think that they are simply a brilliant band that rarely (if indeed ever) puts a foot wrong.:thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 5, 2015)

If there has ever been a better guitar instrumental then I'd like to know what it is.

Listen to the pathos, torture and angst all the way through the track, but in particular the bends and raking vibrato on the play out - so expertly executed and gut-wrenching.

Totally sublime!

[video=youtube_share;6gcPdeL4Dnc]https://youtu.be/6gcPdeL4Dnc[/video]


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Coldplay - Head full of Dreams
		
Click to expand...

Just watched  Coldplay on the Jonathan Ross show.It's the first time I've seen a  guitarist use a capo on the 12th fret ? playing a Fender Stratocaster.


----------



## AWM (Dec 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;lf9-BCix4io]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf9-BCix4io[/video]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Just watched  Coldplay on the Jonathan Ross show.It's the first time I've seen a  guitarist use a capo on the 12th fret ? playing a Fender Stratocaster.



Click to expand...

I have no idea what that means


----------



## AWM (Dec 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;6BK-tCerhKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BK-tCerhKY[/video]


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no idea what that means 

Click to expand...

It would take too long to explain .:smirk:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no idea what that means
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:





Click to expand...





williamalex1 said:



			It would take too long to explain .:smirk:
		
Click to expand...


It's a sticky-on-bar-clip-type piece of gubbins that clamps on the guitar's neck and effectively allows the player to play in different keys and pitches - but using the the same quite often (open) chord shapes. 

Simples:thup:


----------



## AWM (Dec 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;3RiJKuYvy0s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RiJKuYvy0s[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 6, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;fg5IOgbPlTg]https://youtu.be/fg5IOgbPlTg[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2015)

Give your ears a treat 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aPGSAShNkt0

Stunning.


----------



## AWM (Dec 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;15tTf6P0yJ0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15tTf6P0yJ0[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2015)

Just back from a massive night at the O2 in Islington. Fish as good as he was in Marillion days, Misplaced Childhood in full for the last time live and I've never seen a crowd so into it. A perfect evening climaxed by backstage with Fish, the band and his daughter out doing the merchandising on tour. A comfy night in the Hilton and back via lunch in a country pub with the wife. Perfect and had Fish blasting all day and still going in the background


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2015)

This song was written after the artist visited Bosnia after the horrendous conflict. However there are some echoes in the lyrics that are still so apparent and apt nearly two decades later. Powerfully delivered with a strong opening speech with a French tricolour behind. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZSDX33kBYg


----------



## Jates12 (Dec 7, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Liquid Drum & Bass the the form of Relay & Front - Tale of a Shooting Star.
Loving smooth DnB at the minute.
		
Click to expand...

I take it youve checked out the Drum and Bass Arena Podcasts and Hospital Podcasts? I used to listen to that stuff all the time when I was like 18/19, Back when Netsky first came onto the scene, ahh they were the days!


----------



## AWM (Dec 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;lZOXtyr-xxc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZOXtyr-xxc[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 11, 2015)

Watching Rollermania on BBC4, some scary memories&#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Watching Rollermania on BBC4, some scary memories&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Interesting story though.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Me too. Interesting story though.
		
Click to expand...

They wouldn't get away with the trousers that tight these days&#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			They wouldn't get away with the trousers that tight these days&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Thank heavens. Or those heels


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 13, 2015)

[FONT=HelveticaNeue, Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Back in the day if you had a couple of state-of-the-art synths and a few free hours on your hands then you could get away with absolute murder. 

I once thought that this album was amazing. However with the benefit of experience and hindsight turns out it is obviously nothing other than blatant charlatanism and nonsense. Anyone could've knocked it out in an afternoon.[/FONT]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 14, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Me too. Interesting story though.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the story about The Ramones and Blitzkrieg Bop was fascinating, who knew?  I'd happily pay my license fee just for the music documentaries BBC 4 put out on a Friday evening.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2015)

Some old funk, James Brown, The Meters, Funk Inc.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 14, 2015)

Some ambient this evening. For those that like it chilled, check out Idenline.
The track Way to an Angel is superb with some soul reaching lyrics.


----------



## Piece (Dec 15, 2015)

Rush


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Just managed to work out how to connect my old ghetto blaster to play through my Hi-Fi so got lots of late 70s, 80s and 90s cassette tapes to listen to before deciding what to convert and dump the tapes.  

Truth is though there is not a lot of point in converting anything other than any recordings off the radio which might have some interest.  Everything else we can get on-line.  

What IS the point in keeping old cassettes?  Anyone?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 15, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just managed to work out how to connect my old ghetto blaster to play through my Hi-Fi so got lots of late 70s, 80s and 90s cassette tapes to listen to before deciding what to convert and dump the tapes.  

Truth is though there is not a lot of point in converting anything other than any recordings off the radio which might have some interest.  Everything else we can get on-line.  

*What IS the point in keeping old cassettes?  Anyone*?
		
Click to expand...

So you can pine after a bygone but actually slightly mythical age which you remember through rose tinted spectacles.  Much like most golf clubs do..


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2015)

Piece said:



			Rush
		
Click to expand...

Aargh, Neil Peart, he looks like he's constantly dying for a dump when he's playing.


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What IS the point in keeping old cassettes?  Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

 So I can listen to music in the Alfa ?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 15, 2015)

richart said:



			So I can listen to music in the Alfa ?
		
Click to expand...

Compact Cassette is all well and good but I find 8 Track superior.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 15, 2015)

If you like tasteful and dexterous guitar playing then this lad knows his onions.

Taste, touch, expression and feel in spades.

[video=youtube;JX61Jlvd-Yw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;amp;v=JX61Jlvd-Yw[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I thought the story about The Ramones and Blitzkrieg Bop was fascinating, who knew?  I'd happily pay my license fee just for the music documentaries BBC 4 put out on a Friday evening.
		
Click to expand...

Music on BBC4 on Friday eveninga - brilliant - far better than anything Sky provide - though Sky Arts can be good.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			So you can pine after a bygone but actually slightly mythical age which you remember through rose tinted spectacles.  Much like most golf clubs do..

Click to expand...

I might well keep pre-recorded cassettes and these should press the nostalgia button - but all the stuff I recorded myself?  Maybe see the point in keeping favourites - but even then - I'm not sure what makes a favourite cassette recording copy of an album.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2015)

And so find myself listening to the charts of 10th October 1982 - presented by Tommy Vance on a cassette I've dug up today with #1 being _Pass the Dutchie _by Musical Youth.  Not a vintage chart - but not dreadful.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 16, 2015)

I went to see Caravan Palace last night at the venue that I still think of as the Town & Country, so they're dominating today's listening. Really good gig, they have so much energy on stage that you can't help but get sucked up into it.

[video=youtube;-7JOa3dISg0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JOa3dISg0[/video]


----------



## pendodave (Dec 16, 2015)

I took my daughter along to Cadogan Hall last night to see Roddy Frame. 

It was a wonderful evening. Beautiful venue, wonderful musicianship and those perfect timeless tunes.

It was the first time I've taken one of my kids along to someone I have enjoyed since I was their age - I first saw Aztec Camera in Brighton in about 1984. It must be a bit like the first time taking them round 18 (which hasn't taken place yet, and not for the foreseeable!). She strums away at a guitar in her bedroom, so I was pretty confident she'd enjoy him.

Tonight we've been trawling through the tube for all the best bits - what could be better than that !

No clips from last night, but here is an old favourite from the same show in Munich earlier this year :

[video=youtube_share;UO_JtVPqosA]https://youtu.be/UO_JtVPqosA?list=PL1XyqObRq_IkTrYa_dZOdSaygn5O88Lp  E[/video]

For die hard fans, here's the playlist of the oldies from the same set :

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1XyqObRq_IkTrYa_dZOdSaygn5O88LpE


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2015)

Pavlov's Dog - Only you.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fle2CP8gR0

Get some classical down you


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2015)

David Cook - Digital Vein
Devin Townsend - Terria
Dream Theater - A Dramatic Turn of Events


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2015)

been on a nostalgia run lately ,currently its Mike Oldfields Tubular Bells.
before that it was Jeff Waynes WAR of the Worlds


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2015)

The poacher said:



			been on a nostalgia run lately ,currently its Mike Oldfields Tubular Bells.
before that it was Jeff Waynes WAR of the Worlds
		
Click to expand...

Quality 

Both are on my nighttime playlists


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2015)

The poacher said:



			been on a nostalgia run lately ,currently its Mike Oldfields Tubular Bells.
before that it was Jeff Waynes WAR of the Worlds
		
Click to expand...

Blimey they are oldies. Love War of the Worlds. Haven't hear it in decades.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 17, 2015)

Andrew Bird - Noble beast


album never gets old.  masterpiece. 

[video=youtube;z2vsAoQ5esQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2vsAoQ5esQ&list=PLJu8TVF10IFwquRoqocu4FofmKlmpw2Im&index=1[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2015)

This;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veCRhOCwNEs

Have the Kleenex handy.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 18, 2015)

I always stick the best Xmas songs on a USB for the car during December and this year added a few Xmas carols sung by a proper choir.    

But I still ended up with Bruce Springsteen's live 75-85 compilation for a recent long journey .....  always end up going mental to Badlands just when stuck in traffic and the car next to me thinks I am on another planet.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 18, 2015)

Just back from a wander into town.  Popped into local Oxfam Music and Book shop.  The had Chris Rainbow (Produced Alan Parson Project) 1978 album _Looking Over My Shoulder_ on 12" vinyl - for Â£5!!!  One of my all time favourite albums that I only have on a knackered tape somewhere.  A real rarity and great 'Beach Boy-esque' harmonies all done by himself.  If you like(d) the Beach Boys - and even if you didn't - have a listen - all his own songs - _Dear Brian_ being his tribute to Brian Wilson (of course).  Brilliant.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDnLqiJCyvk


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 19, 2015)

Bad Manners.  Saw them live last night and they were magnificent.       Ne-ne-na-na-na-na-nu-nu!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Bad Manners.  Saw them live last night and they were magnificent.       Ne-ne-na-na-na-na-nu-nu!!!
		
Click to expand...

Where did you see them. Think they were due to play Sub89 in Reading this weekend


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Where did you see them. Think they were due to play Sub89 in Reading this weekend
		
Click to expand...

Under the Bridge, the club at Chelsea FC.    Supported by the Pukes and Splodgnesabounds.      When the latter played The Toy Dolls' Nellie the Elephant, the place went completely bananas.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Under the Bridge, the club at Chelsea FC.    Supported by the Pukes and Splodgnesabounds.      When the latter played The Toy Dolls' Nellie the Elephant, the place went completely bananas.
		
Click to expand...

I bet it did. Can't beat a good bit of Nellie at this time of year


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I bet it did. Can't beat a good bit of Nellie at this time of year
		
Click to expand...

Remember the Quo using Nellie to start one of the Christmas concerts, brilliant.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2015)

A bit of Gary Moore.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aW9hCIiZ-gE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW7fGtECeH0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkUpfw4Hf3w


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2015)

The Nashville teens playing Tobacco Road.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy memories of the late 70s


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2016)

Down - Nola
Rock it baby


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 17, 2016)

ive gone old school cos i am old .i am currently listening to 12 gold bars ,by the quo.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 20, 2016)

Definitely Maybe


----------



## drewster (Jan 20, 2016)

Confessions of a Romance Novellist - The Anchoress - think kate bush, meets PJ harvey, meets bat for lashes.  Sings beautifully and is a multi instrumentalist. Impressive live too.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 23, 2016)

Joni Mitchell's _Court and Spark._

Evokes So many very happy late teenage memories with me, HiD and Jimmy driving around Belfast in his dad's car that it's really pretty emotional.

https://open.spotify.com/album/2akjxkzFolkeV72Yyv5KrM


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 25, 2016)

Probably going to open myself up to heaps of ridicule with this, but I am loving listening to quite a lot of various Americana artists at the moment. Specifically Drew Holcomb and Dan Tyminski at the moment, but there are others as well. Anyone else listen to this sort of stuff and have recommendations?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Probably going to open myself up to heaps of ridicule with this, but I am loving listening to quite a lot of various Americana artists at the moment. Specifically Drew Holcomb and Dan Tyminski at the moment, but there are others as well. Anyone else listen to this sort of stuff and have recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

Just recently stumbled across Frazey Ford - that the sort of stuff you're meaning?  Think she's Americana/Folk/Country

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GwAE1UatCg


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 25, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just recently stumbled across Frazey Ford - that the sort of stuff you're meaning?  Think she's Americana/Folk/Country

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GwAE1UatCg

Click to expand...

No it isn't so much, but I really like it so thanks for sharing all the same


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 26, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Probably going to open myself up to heaps of ridicule with this, but I am loving listening to quite a lot of various Americana artists at the moment. Specifically Drew Holcomb and Dan Tyminski at the moment, but there are others as well. Anyone else listen to this sort of stuff and have recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

Quite a fan of indie-folk/americana and have a liked the few songs I've heard by Drew Holcomb. Non-top playing of Aoife O'Donovan's latest currently - magnificent. Try Sarah Jarosz as well or Jason Isbell if you're brave enough to go a tad more country. Good scene at the moment, try the NPR Music Tiny Desk Concerts on YouTube - they get several of the really good up and coming artists in...


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 26, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Quite a fan of indie-folk/americana and have a liked the few songs I've heard by Drew Holcomb. Non-top playing of Aoife O'Donovan's latest currently - magnificent. Try Sarah Jarosz as well or Jason Isbell if you're brave enough to go a tad more country. Good scene at the moment, try the NPR Music Tiny Desk Concerts on YouTube - they get several of the really good up and coming artists in...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll check them out. No problem going country. Dan Tyminsky is Bluegrass... so got pretty open tastes


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 26, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Thanks. I'll check them out. *No problem going country*. Dan Tyminsky is *Bluegrass*... so got pretty open tastes 

Click to expand...

Awesome! The band that got me hooked were The Old Crow Medicine Show. Still a favorite.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 26, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Awesome! The band that got me hooked were The Old Crow Medicine Show. Still a favorite.
		
Click to expand...

Aoife O'Donovan's on Prime Music so listening now. Very good indeed. My sort of stuff. Easy listening if you only listen as you're working but when you pay attention there's layers of complexity. I love the gentle chug of the banjo.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 26, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Aoife O'Donovan's on Prime Music so listening now. Very good indeed. My sort of stuff. Easy listening if you only listen as you're working but when you pay attention there's layers of complexity. I love the gentle chug of the banjo.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you like it - helluva song writer it seems and her stuff seems to be being picked up by the bigger Nashville acts to cover. If you get the chance Sarah Jarosz should knock your socks off, her talent often leaves me speechless


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 26, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			If you get the chance Sarah Jarosz should knock your socks off, her talent often leaves me speechless

Click to expand...

Unfortunately first impressions didn't do it for me. Can't put a finger on it. Will give her another go though and see how it fairs.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 26, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Unfortunately first impressions didn't do it for me. Can't put a finger on it. Will give her another go though and see how it fairs.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough - I won't go on! Another one to check out is of course, Rosanne Cash. She's been musical royalty for a while but just creating amazing stuff still


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jan 26, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Fair enough - I won't go on! Another one to check out is of course, Rosanne Cash. She's been musical royalty for a while but just creating amazing stuff still
		
Click to expand...

Best of Rosanne Cash is on Prime so I've added to my library. Love Prime


----------



## drewster (Jan 26, 2016)

Loving the new New Order album. I know hooky's got the hump but it's a great album . Also Confessions of a Romance Novellist by The Anchoress. She 's mesmeric live and the album she's produced with Paul Draper from Mansun is sublime. Check out the link and have a listen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRMHzPXvZls


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 26, 2016)

At the moment I am mostly listening to this.
[video=youtube_share;GUXFfs3WAl4]https://youtu.be/GUXFfs3WAl4[/video]


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2016)

Saxon, Ride like the wind. Great cover of the Christopher Cross song. Much better than the original. Have a listen JD.:thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 26, 2016)

richart said:



			Saxon, Ride like the wind. Great cover of the Christopher Cross song. Much better than the original. Have a listen JD.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll get onto it right now.

Never heard this before but it's pretty good :thup:

Although the cheeky scallywag Biff introduced it as Ride Like the (expletive deleted) Wind!


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'll get onto it right now.

Never heard this before but it's pretty good :thup:

Although the cheeky scallywag Biff introduced it as Ride Like the (expletive deleted) Wind!
		
Click to expand...

 He does have a rather foul mouth. Fortunately I covered my daughters ears when we saw them on Saturday !!!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 26, 2016)

richart said:



			He does have a rather foul mouth. Fortunately I covered my daughters ears when we saw them on Saturday !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Also when speaking he sounds quite elderly and with a mouthful of marbles :mmm:


----------



## richart (Jan 26, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Also when speaking he sounds quite elderly and with a mouthful of marbles :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

 Great voice though. 

The support band was called Naked Six. Lead singer/guitarist sounded like a younger version of Biff. Turned out it was his son.oo:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Great voice though. 

The support band was called Naked Six. Lead singer/guitarist sounded like a younger version of Biff. Turned out it was his son.oo:
		
Click to expand...

Jobs for the boys (quite literally) eh? Nepotism is alive an well and living happily in the world of metal. :thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Jobs for the boys (quite literally) eh? Nepotism is alive an well and living happily in the world of metal. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 The son is really talented. Only the bands second gig, but whilst he didn't have his dad's charisma, he was really nervous between songs, he had a good voice and played a mean guitar. My daughter seemed to like him.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2016)

richart said:



			Saxon, Ride like the wind. Great cover of the Christopher Cross song. Much better than the original. Have a listen JD.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hhmmm, no thanks, give me the orchestrally supported original with the Michael MacDonald backing vocals any time.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 28, 2016)

Today's work music has been Green Day, Minor Threat, Bad Brains and Kraftwerk mostly.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 28, 2016)

Driving home this after after night shift listening to OK Computer, Radiohead. An incredible album that still gets better after every play even after all these years!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 28, 2016)

saving_par said:



			Driving home this after after night shift listening to OK Computer, Radiohead. An incredible album that still gets better after every play even after all these years!
		
Click to expand...

That first song would be a haunting driving tune...

Were you driving a fast, German car?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 28, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			That first song would be a haunting driving tune...

Were you driving a fast, German car?
		
Click to expand...

No, just a slow German car!


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hhmmm, no thanks, give me the orchestrally supported original with the Michael MacDonald backing vocals any time.
		
Click to expand...

 Just imagine you were on a Harley, or driving a Mustang down to Mexico. Forget that, probably a bit too racey for you.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 28, 2016)

Currently repeating the bejesus out of Shingo Nakamura's album Days. 
Whats the term? All killer, no filler.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm listening to Guy Garvey's solo album _Courting the Squall_ on that there Spotty Pie.

https://open.spotify.com/album/1JqlXUT71FJmOO46l8I7fc


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 28, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm listening to Guy Garvey's solo album _Courting the Squall_ on that there Spotty Pie.

https://open.spotify.com/album/1JqlXUT71FJmOO46l8I7fc

Click to expand...

Title track is lovely.  Chorus is very similar to Piano Man by Billy Joel though.


----------



## evahakool (Jan 30, 2016)

Listening to Springsteens We Shall Overcome the Seeger sessions.

Never been a fan of Springsteens,but my brother gave me this cd after seeing him when they toured a few years ago,right up there in my all time favourites absolutely love this album,and would have liked to see it live.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 30, 2016)

While I have been chasing hot water through radiators, I have been immersing myself in Pink Floyd's The Endless River. 
Fantastic album that is a very emotive echo of the past and very much Rick Wrights work in the most part, especially Autumn '68 where he plays the organ in the Royal Albert Hall. 
A great touch as well that the title is the essence of the last lyric of the last song on The Division Bell, High Hopes
The Endless River... Forever and Ever!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 30, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			While I have been chasing hot water through radiators, I have been immersing myself in Pink Floyd's The Endless River. 
Fantastic album that is a very emotive echo of the past and very much Rick Wrights work in the most part, especially Autumn '68 where he plays the organ in the Royal Albert Hall. 
A great touch as well that the title is the essence of the last lyric of the last song on The Division Bell, High Hopes
The Endless River... Forever and Ever!!!
		
Click to expand...

As a massive Floyd fan (Atom Heart Mother onwards) I like The Endless River but because of how it was put together it lacks a cohesive direction for me. I listen to it more as an 'ambient' soundscape and I'm slightly saddened that their last album was not perhaps a bit more cohesive and song based.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 30, 2016)

lately its been parallel lines by Blondie ,and for a bit of a change ,songs in the key of life ,Stevie Wonder.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 30, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			As a massive Floyd fan (Atom Heart Mother onwards) I like The Endless River but because of how it was put together it lacks a cohesive direction for me. I listen to it more as an 'ambient' soundscape and I'm slightly saddened that their last album was not perhaps a bit more cohesive and song based.
		
Click to expand...

I like the fact that it's mainly instrumental as it acts like a portal for Rick's music to live on. I agree it does meander a bit but I also like the ambience of it and Gilmour's sweet singing guitar solos. A true shame that it's the last. 
I will never forget being at Earl's Court for Pulse in '94. Amazing amazing night.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 30, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			I like the fact that it's mainly:mmm: instrumental as it acts like a portal for Rick's music to live on. I agree it does meander a bit but I also like the ambience of it and Gilmour's sweet singing guitar solos. A true shame that it's the last. 
I will never forget being at Earl's Court for Pulse in '94. Amazing amazing night.
		
Click to expand...

Massive regret of mine that despite having had a few opportunities to go and see them live, I never did.

As as a kid back in Belfast I nearly wore out all my vinyls and would've given my eye teeth to see them live, and yet when given the chance for some odd reason I never took it. What a Wally!! :mmm:


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 30, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Massive regret of mine that despite having had a few opportunities to go and see them live, I never did.

As as a kid back in Belfast I nearly wore out all my vinyls and would've given my eye teeth to see them live, and yet when given the chance for some odd reason I never took it. What a Wally!! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Afraid I have to agree with that last statement mate  Pulse was magnificent. The fact that it split down in to my favourite two albums, Division Bell and Dark Side with some additions from The Wall and WYWH. 

Still have an original 1975 pressing of WYWH, play it now and again. Love Welcome To the Machine and Have a Cigar, both just so cynical, just like me.


----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm currently listening to this ........................ loudly!


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 22, 2016)

Bit of Richard Hawley. Saw him last night and he was utterly superb. Renewed my faith in the dour Yorkshireman.


----------



## Piece (Feb 22, 2016)

Nordic Giants at the moment. Haunting, chill-out type, overlaid with short cinema clips.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2016)

The Soft Bulletin by The Flaming Lips. Superb stuff, one of the albums of the 90s.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 22, 2016)

a load of Cramps stuff.... and some old surf bands


----------



## Crawfy (Feb 22, 2016)

Just got into Spotify - spent yest evening cooking the sunday roast to Florence & The Machine (MTV Unplugged) and the Vanilla Sky Soundtrack ( pretty eclectic with Dylan, REM, The Monkees mixed in there with Leftfield)


----------



## Crawfy (Feb 22, 2016)

Piece said:



			Nordic Giants at the moment. Haunting, chill-out type, overlaid with short cinema clips.
		
Click to expand...

I like the sound of that...going to search that this eve


----------



## Piece (Feb 22, 2016)

Crawfy said:



			I like the sound of that...going to search that this eve
		
Click to expand...

A bit whacky, but hope you enjoy. :thup: Plenty of other stuff on Youtube that's chunkier or even more slow paced.

[video=youtube_share;sF79Ub0V5EU]https://youtu.be/sF79Ub0V5EU?list=RDsF79Ub0V5EU[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2016)

Crawfy said:



			Just got into Spotify - spent yest evening cooking the sunday roast to Florence & The Machine (MTV Unplugged) and *the Vanilla Sky Soundtrack* ( pretty eclectic with Dylan, REM, The Monkees mixed in there with Leftfield)
		
Click to expand...

Not forgetting the best song on there Svefn-g-Englar by Sigur Ros.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 22, 2016)

Really liking Daft Punk at the moment and going to be buying _Random Access Memories _on vinyl as I thinking it'll sound just awesome.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 23, 2016)

Stone Roses, the remixes.

All prep for The Second Coming in June


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 23, 2016)

Robobum said:



*Stone Roses, the remixes*.

All prep for The Second Coming in June 

Click to expand...

Does that include Tall Paul's remix of Fools Gold? Magnificent stuff as I remember...


----------



## Robobum (Feb 24, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Does that include Tall Paul's remix of Fools Gold? Magnificent stuff as I remember...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Feb 24, 2016)

Robobum said:



View attachment 18550

Click to expand...

Very nice - feeling my age remembering those remixes now..


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 26, 2016)

Like Wow man! Crazy swirling colours and why's my wardrobe turned into a Tardis with a golden unicorn on top of it. Far out!

?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2016)

Been seeing a lot of local bands lately. Off to see this lot tonight https://www.lemonrock.com/offtherecord 

Seem a decent enough outfit


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been seeing a lot of local bands lately. Off to see this lot tonight https://www.lemonrock.com/offtherecord 

Seem a decent enough outfit
		
Click to expand...

Very disappointed. Musically very good especially the guitarist but too many obscure songs no-one had heard of. When they did recognised stuff (Floyd, Dire Straits, Tom Petty etc) they were good and the pub rocked. Off to try another mob next week. Great that there are so many gigging bands around


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 1, 2016)

Two young guys from near me have a band called Picture This   google them and have a listen and tell me what ya think ..


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 2, 2016)

At the moment it's Rancid, Death Cab For Cutie, Kraftwerk, Fall Out Boy, Sigur Ros, Greg Laswell and Chuck Ragan that have been on constant listen at work.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 2, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			At the moment it's Rancid, Death Cab For Cutie, Kraftwerk, Fall Out Boy, Sigur Ros, Greg Laswell and Chuck Ragan that have been on constant listen at work.
		
Click to expand...

Another Sigur Ros fan!  You're my favourite....


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 2, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Another Sigur Ros fan!  You're my favourite....

Click to expand...

I'm hit and miss with them - hit at work because it's soothing but I don't ever listen to them when I'm sat down and actively paying attention to the music.


----------



## Piece (Mar 2, 2016)

I've got my Top Rated iTunes playlist on.


----------



## Jates12 (Mar 2, 2016)

Went and saw two bands a coupe of weeks a go and their albums are spot on! They were Foals and Everything Everything, FIFA players will know a big tune from each band. My Number - Foals was on FIFA 15 & Distant Past - Everything Everythign is on FIFA 16.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 3, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			I'm hit and miss with them - hit at work because it's soothing but I don't ever listen to them when I'm sat down and actively paying attention to the music.
		
Click to expand...

If you are on Spotify then try The Album leaf if you want soothing stuff. The top 5 popular ones are a good start.  Have you tried any Mogwai? Bit heaver at times but can be very soothing as well. In a good way, not an Enya way.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			If you are on Spotify then try The Album leaf if you want soothing stuff. The top 5 popular ones are a good start.  Have you tried any Mogwai? Bit heaver at times but can be very soothing as well. In a good way, not an Enya way.
		
Click to expand...

I'm on Deezer so I'll try them out. Not a Mogwai fan but I may revisit. And Enya is great stuff.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2016)

On the turntable at the moment is Van Morrison _Inarticulate Speech of the Heart_


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2016)

On my quest to see more live music I rocked up to Sub89 in Reading to see Special Kinda Madness last night. I assumed they were a Madness tribute act and they started off doing the nutty boys proud. However, the clue was in the name and part two was a Specials set. These guys are really good, musically, decent front man and if you ever get a chance to catch them somewhere they are worth the effort

The plus side is it's rekindled the two tone vibe and spent some of the morning loading loads of it onto Spotify and driving HID nuts with it


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 5, 2016)

New Ophidian album From the Candle to the Star os on repeat.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 8, 2016)

Went watching Joanna Newsom in Liverpool last week after being a fan for years

Took particular interest in this song as she performed it and have watched it a few times since.

[video=youtube;Ah00XF1Bwp0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah00XF1Bwp0[/video]

Very, Very Somber stuff and beautifully delivered.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Mar 10, 2016)

Absolutely amazing history of rock
[video]https://player.vimeo.com/video/158160346[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 10, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Absolutely amazing history of rock
[video]https://player.vimeo.com/video/158160346[/video]
		
Click to expand...

That is something else, great post! :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 10, 2016)

If you can get to the end of this without being a tear-soaked snivelling wreck then you're a better man than me.Hankies ahoy!!

https://open.spotify.com/track/




gg


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm working my way through a load of vinyl I picked up from a charity shop last year.  Currently listening to Family _A Song For Me_ from 1970; and Atomic Rooster _Death Walks Behind You_ from 1973.  Both classics and still excellent.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2016)

Had Marillion - Misplaced Childhood on my way down to sunny Scunny this morning,  such a great album.
Fish (not the forum member) is doing the album in Newcastle in  a few weeks time, can't decide whether to get tickets or not.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 11, 2016)

Dillinger Escape Plan is my choice right now. Nothing like some unbridled aggression.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Dillinger Escape Plan is my choice right now. Nothing like some unbridled aggression.
		
Click to expand...

Aggression? &#128514;


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Fish (not the forum member) is doing the album in Newcastle in  a few weeks time, can't decide whether to get tickets or not.
		
Click to expand...

 Have a word with Homer, he might get you some.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 11, 2016)

richart said:



			Have a word with Homer, he might get you some.
		
Click to expand...

How do you mean?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 11, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm working my way through a load of vinyl I picked up from a charity shop last year.  Currently listening to Family _A Song For Me_ from 1970; and Atomic Rooster _Death Walks Behind You_ from 1973.  Both classics and still excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Family is one of my all time faves. Love My Friend the Sun.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 11, 2016)

Just found Best of Clubscene Records on Spotify and reliving some past glories and getting chills from the memories they invoke.

Suburban Delay's version of Visage's Fade to Grey is super, Scottish Techno at it's best. 

Clubscene, along with Evolution Records, flew the flag for Scotland in a truly international scene.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 11, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			Just found Best of Clubscene Records on Spotify and reliving some past glories and getting chills from the memories they invoke.

Suburban Delay's version of Visage's Fade to Grey is super, Scottish Techno at it's best. 

Clubscene, along with Evolution Records, flew the flag for Scotland in a truly international scene.
		
Click to expand...


And lo-and-behold (or search and ye shall find) Evolution Records Classics vol. 1 & 2 also on good ole Spotify. Justifying my tenner a month now.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 11, 2016)

Not too keen on much of the stuff in the charts these days, but I came across Foxes new album All I Need whilst searching for articles on Leicester City!  Best pop music that I've listened to for some time.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 11, 2016)

Listening to Elle King at the moment. It's a bit pop, a bit rock and a bit country. Totally not my normal choice but the album is great


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;9esWG6A6g-k]https://youtu.be/9esWG6A6g-k[/video]


----------



## MarkE (Mar 30, 2016)

Currently have Deliverance, by Heart of a Coward, in the car. Saw them last week supporting Trivium, superb.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2016)

Listening to The Wonderstuff in readiness for the 39th anniversary gig in Nottingham in Saturday


----------



## AWM (Apr 3, 2016)

[video=youtube;WEHboZ4Shho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEHboZ4Shho[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Listening to The Wonderstuff in readiness for the 39th anniversary gig in Nottingham in Saturday
		
Click to expand...

The Specials live ready to see them live. Also going through my Madness collection (again and no hardship) now I've tickets for the House of Fun weekend


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 3, 2016)

Clare Maguire - heard her on Dermot Oleary's radio 2 show yesterday.

Simply stunningly beautiful voice. 

Tracks, Elizabeth Taylor and Changing Faces demonstrate her haunting vocals.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Apr 6, 2016)

http://pitchfork.com/news/64586-m83-shares-new-song-go-featuring-steve-vai-listen/

Electro-pop synth type thing (Daft Punkesque) but with a superb guitar solo from an old favorite. Nice.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 6, 2016)

Am listening to the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald by Gordon Lightfoot.  Great tune.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 6, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Am listening to the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald by Gordon Lightfoot.  Great tune.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't he the fella whose song they used on Trigger Happy tv? Good song if it's the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## Beedee (Apr 6, 2016)

AWM said:



			Joanne Shaw Taylor
		
Click to expand...

Love JST's stuff.  Going to see her at the Cheltenham Jazz Festival in a couple of weeks.  Got her on hard rotation on the hi-fi at the moment.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2016)

Another for JST here too...
Liking Broken Witt Rebels at the moment along with Halestorm, Ricky Warwick and Inglorious


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 7, 2016)

The foo fighters always make an appearance on a daily basis but Ive just got the new Birdy album - Beautiful Lies for chilling out.


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Am listening to the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald by Gordon Lightfoot.  Great tune.
		
Click to expand...

 Chilling song.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2016)

Rush R40 live


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Am listening to the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald by Gordon Lightfoot.  Great tune.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			Chilling song.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Might put that and his Canadian Railroad Trilogy on later when I'm left unsupervised.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2016)

Gary Moore - After Hours.  And after a quick look at the sleeve notes, a pause for Heaven 17 - Temptation.  Anyone guessed the link?


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 14, 2016)

Disturbed, The Sound of Silence cover of Simon&Garfunkel.

At first I thought he's murdering this! But listened on, wow, what a voice, the more he gets in to the song the more his heavy rock voice shines through.

Love it, anyone else heard it, what do you think?

:thup:


----------



## DRW (Apr 14, 2016)

Being listening to The Wurzels all day.

Some cracking remakes like Country House, Rock DJ, Go West, Ruby and Golden Brown and of course the classics, I am a cider drinker, blackbird and combine harvester.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 14, 2016)

Machine Head - Burn My Eyes seen as Chasing Status seem to have just about ripped off the riff from the opening song. Great album, Old is a belting song.


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 15, 2016)

War of the worlds last night and pink floyd. Also sia but her early stuff before she went proper nuts!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			War of the worlds last night and pink floyd. Also sia but her early stuff before she went proper nuts!
		
Click to expand...

Have you listened to the updated War of The Worlds with Liam Neeson ?


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have you listened to the updated War of The Worlds with Liam Neeson ?
		
Click to expand...

No Phil I have not and did not know there even was one. Will have a listen but Richard burton will be very hard to beat.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			No Phil I have not and did not know there even was one. Will have a listen but Richard burton will be very hard to beat.
		
Click to expand...

You are right Burton is hard to beat but Neeson does a very good job and it gives it a bit of a modern feel about it. Enjoyed it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2016)

sandmagnet said:



			No Phil I have not and did not know there even was one. Will have a listen but Richard burton will be very hard to beat.
		
Click to expand...

The Liam Neeson one is good but the original still better for me. New one worth a listen though


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Apr 15, 2016)

Online lessons on how to play the banjo. Borrowing one from a mate tomorrow...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2016)

Got it on the turntable at the moment - _Santana Abraxas_ - the band and album title are one in my head.  And I heard _Oye Como Va_ from it on radio this morning - this album is one I have listened to regularly since I bought it in about 1972/3.  And I know the track and the whole album absolutely inside out.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got it on the turntable at the moment - _Santana Abraxas_ - the band and album title are one in my head.  And I heard _Oye Como Va_ from it on radio this morning - this album is one I have listened to regularly since I bought it in about 1972/3.  And I know the track and the whole album absolutely inside out.
		
Click to expand...

I was half expecting you to say Hail Hail the Celts are here or When the Saints go marching in. :rofl:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 20, 2016)

The Guitartastic fretmungus noodlings of Bill Nelson with Be Bop Deluxe who were the soundtrack to my mid-teens.

40 years gone in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 21, 2016)

just been playing around on youtube and im now sitting with the headphones on with Queens greatest hits banging in my ears. ........bliss.


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 21, 2016)

Will be Prince in the car tomorrow for sure...........legend RIP.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 22, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			I was half expecting you to say *Hail Hail the Celts are here* or When the Saints go marching in. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wurlitzer Grand...


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 22, 2016)

[video=youtube;TLDyugzWk1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLDyugzWk1s[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 22, 2016)

In heaven. I've found an entire CD of Mexican covers of Morrissey songs. Utterly divine!!!
[video=youtube_share;PiCMGVApfI0]http://youtu.be/PiCMGVApfI0[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 22, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			In heaven. I've found an entire CD of Mexican covers of Morrissey songs. Utterly divine!!!
[video=youtube_share;PiCMGVApfI0]http://youtu.be/PiCMGVApfI0[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I heard this guy the other day..Superb!!

Loved his version of Suedehead :thup:


Just de-grouting the shower to a bit of Deacon Blue.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 22, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I heard this guy the other day..Superb!!

Loved his version of Suedehead :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just watched the Videos... I thought it was one enthusiastic Mexican Morrissey fan..
Theres loads of 'em.

Last of the famous international Playgirls.. Superb &#128077;&#128077;

Suedehead is without doubt the best though.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 22, 2016)

Calling all 80s fans, I love a bit of Howard Jones ( Strictly Musical), this is great with Nick Kershaw...

[video=youtube_share;amD2G9Kuu10]http://youtu.be/amD2G9Kuu10[/video]


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Calling all 80s fans, I love a bit of Howard Jones ( Strictly Musical), this is great with Nick Kershaw...

[video=youtube_share;amD2G9Kuu10]http://youtu.be/amD2G9Kuu10[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Always rated Nick Kershaw as a songwriter and loved the original, but crikey, that was a bit of a slaughtering ...

Sorry


----------



## AWM (May 1, 2016)

[video=youtube;1l7a9hK1tIo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l7a9hK1tIo[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2016)

Spent the day working my way through my Marillion and Fish back catalogue in an orgy of nostalgia, prompted by an epic evening at Salisbury last night with the penultimate playing of Misplaced Childhood in it all its glory (final performance tonight). Great gig, great craic backstage after.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 1, 2016)

As a slight aside I have just bough a new car that has no CD player but has an SD card reader. Consequently I have already copied 75 albums of my back catalogue and am listening to all sorts of everything when in the car.

Amazing that I used to think I was the dig's swingers when I had my BMW with its 6CD multi-changer.

sometimes I just love modern technology :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			As a slight aside I have just bough a new car that has no CD player but has an SD card reader. Consequently I have already copied 75 albums of my back catalogue and am listening to all sorts of everything when in the car.

Amazing that I used to think I was the dig's swingers when I had my BMW with its 6CD multi-changer.

sometimes I just love modern technology :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I use to like Dana too, 1970 I think .


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 8, 2016)

Not technically at the moment, but just back from Bryan Adams at the O2.  As usual, absolutely brilliant & Keith Scott just seems to get better with age.


----------



## bluewolf (May 8, 2016)

Spent the last 3 hours listening to some of Springsteens back catalogue. The guy is just a musical genius.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 8, 2016)

Elton John ,yellow brick road album . his best ever and probably the most complete double album ever , absolutely fantastic songs.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 8, 2016)

Joe Jackson double album.Sone great memories from his early career and fantastic songs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			Elton John ,yellow brick road album . his best ever and probably the most complete double album ever , absolutely fantastic songs.
		
Click to expand...

That was on Classic Albums on Sky Arts the other day. Well worth a look if you can find it on catch up somewhere


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 8, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That was on Classic Albums on Sky Arts the other day. Well worth a look if you can find it on catch up somewhere
		
Click to expand...


   i watched it Martin,its what made me get the cd out and put it in the player.
  i watched the Roxy music programme as well ,Brian Ferry dosent age .


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2016)

Been left unsupervised so playing with the remaining vinyl.  Currently playing Stevie Nicks, Edge of Seventeen.  also fished out Gary Moore, The Crusaders & B.B. King, The Prince's Trust Concert 1987 & the soundtrack from FM.

May get out Funeral for a Friend (Love Lies Bleeding) later based on the recommendations above.


----------



## Piece (May 10, 2016)

Absolute silence. No thats not a name of band...just peace and quiet, apart from a few birds tweeting.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 29, 2016)

I never thought the original could be improved on but this is very good:

[video=youtube;Bk7RVw3I8eg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk7RVw3I8eg[/video]


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2016)

This. It is just over two hours long but boy, can he play.

[video=youtube_share;UDZ4yJ8apS4]https://youtu.be/UDZ4yJ8apS4[/video]


----------



## Rlburnside (May 30, 2016)

Slime said:



			This. It is just over two hours long but boy, can he play.

[video=youtube_share;UDZ4yJ8apS4]https://youtu.be/UDZ4yJ8apS4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Saw him at The Borderline in London a couple of years back, brilliant night.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 30, 2016)

Saw Ron Sayer JR and Charlotte Joyce at the Voodo Rooms in Edingburgh , fantastic blues guitarist and Charlotte is a very good singer, he did a cover of I'm leaving on a jet plane by Peter ,Paul ,and Mary I think, a song I detested at the time but what a great cover it was.

The Voodo rooms is a brilliant venue to hear music, very ornate bar and the room where they played holds around 100 I guess so you get a good view of the band and it's nice and loud.


----------



## User62651 (May 30, 2016)

Been listening to The Beta Band best of in the car on some long drives over the weekend - good underated 90s band long since broken up. Dug it out after hearing a song of theirs on Trigger Happy TV on 4OD last week.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 30, 2016)

omd


----------



## BrianM (May 31, 2016)

Noel Gallaghers high flying birds, superb &#128077;&#127995;&#128512;


----------



## stokie_93 (May 31, 2016)

Catfish & The Bottlemen's new album - The Ride.

Maybe one for the younger generations but i'm thoroughly enjoying it! :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 31, 2016)

Been reliving my joss-stick-great-coat-long-haired-loonpant-strutting boyhood days with this piece of my dippt-hippy history.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2016)

Mumford and sons - Babel

I like a bit of celtic folk/rock  :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 31, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Mumford and sons - Babel

I like a bit of celtic folk/rock  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Then you'd like these lads :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (May 31, 2016)

AC/DC back in black. And loud.

I am preparing for Saturday. Olympic stadium here I come. It may be a super group, rather than the real deal, but it's got good reviews, so bring it on.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 31, 2016)

Suzanne  Vegas st  present.


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2016)

HID and I went to see Ceelo Green last evening. He had a drummer, a sax player who was superb and a lady who played the backing music on a lap top. It was loud (no problem with that) and he certainly could bash out a song and with a 9 to 90 audience it was fun to see the various reactions. 

However, he started at 7.45, took a break at 8.25 came back 8.50 and finished 9.15 - not good value for Â£70 per ticket!


----------



## GG26 (May 31, 2016)

Catching up with Kasabian's back catalogue having seen them at the King Power on Sunday.  Had only listened to two of the albums properly before and found some gems on the other albums that I had previously dismissed as not up to Kasabian or West Ryder.


----------



## patricks148 (May 31, 2016)

velvet undergrounds albums on vinyl all of them and lou  Reeds berlin


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			AC/DC back in black. And loud.

I am preparing for Saturday. Olympic stadium here I come. It may be a super group, rather than the real deal, but it's got good reviews, so bring it on.
		
Click to expand...


Good choice sir, good choice.


----------



## Khamelion (May 31, 2016)

Black Veil Brides, Avenged Sevenfold, Pendulum, Bread, Danger Danger, Bullet for my Valentine and Drive by Truckers.

Picked up a few CD's at a bargain music store Â£30 for 9 CD's say 10 as one was a double album. Cheaper than iTunes.


----------



## Beezerk (May 31, 2016)

The Melvins.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 1, 2016)

Sonny Mack and the Mack 2 band.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jun 1, 2016)

Bob Marley's Exodus


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 1, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Catching up with Kasabian's back catalogue having seen them at the King Power on Sunday.  Had only listened to two of the albums properly before and found some gems on the other albums that I had previously dismissed as not up to Kasabian or West Ryder.
		
Click to expand...

I was there on Sunday too mate, had a brilliant day out.

What were the 'gems' you found?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 1, 2016)

Of Monsters and Men - Beneath The Skin, also Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros Youtube playlist.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 12, 2016)

Inspired by another thread &#128514;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj8P3_Kyq5Y

One of my favourite all time guitar riffs at the bridge in the middle.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2016)

FM at the RAH, to be followed shortly by Heart with the RPO.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 29, 2016)

Band on the Run album .
it was the first LP i ever bought.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 29, 2016)

Whilst digging around for something to listen to I came across my Rush CD of the R30 tour..........
They're always the band I come back to time and again.
Majestic!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 30, 2016)

HID and I went off to London to see the new musical Alladin this afternoon


I've got to say it was spectacular and an enjoyable afternoons entertainment. The genie was very good and the sets and effects were awesome


----------



## BrianM (Jun 30, 2016)

London Grammar.
The girl can sing &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## bluewolf (Jul 5, 2016)

Just picked up gig tickets for Dead Meadow in September and Morgan Delt in August, so they are getting hammered on the Sonos all day.


----------



## drewster (Jul 5, 2016)

BrianM said:



			London Grammar.
The girl can sing &#128077;&#127995;
		
Click to expand...

Indeed she can. Love that album and i believe they're recording a second at the moment.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 5, 2016)

drewster said:



			Indeed she can. Love that album and i believe they're recording a second at the moment.
		
Click to expand...


Love the song she did with Disclosure on their debut album 'Help Me Lose My Mind'


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2016)

Jose Mourinho's press conference .


----------



## BrianM (Jul 5, 2016)

Stone Roses &#128077;&#127995;&#128512;


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 5, 2016)

Nigel Stanford - Solar Echoes. A masterpiece of electronic ambient.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 5, 2016)

Tommy Emmanuel.  He may just be the best guitarist that you might not have heard of.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQhECkexmSI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SujbZ7hmki8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GARRVAs6vRs


----------



## Slab (Jul 6, 2016)

The Billboard top 100 for every year in the 60's... jeez there's some rubbish in there (as well as the classics) And why did so many tracks only last 2 minutes! Did the 60's yoof have no attention span!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 6, 2016)

In Jesse from the Fast Show style ..... "This week I have been mostly listening to Kylie Minogue"


----------



## Theodorr (Jul 7, 2016)

Are there any fans of electronic music here?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66VnOdk6oto


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 7, 2016)

still living in the past for my listening pleasure at the moment .currently an old album i put on cd ,T Rex greatest hits .


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 8, 2016)

Put a mini playlist together yesterday.
Fun Loving Criminals
Prodigy 
PWEI
Radiohead
Joy Division 

Then for some reason chucked in a bit of Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac
Led Zeppelin
80s Ska & Synth Pop
The Bees
REM

To lighten it up a bit.

Strange old mix but I've been in a funny mood today 

&#128565;


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 8, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Bob Marley's Exodus
		
Click to expand...

Used to have it in vinyl and every year I promise to buy another copy

Never put it on during the cold months but one of the best summer albums ever. 

Fine choice
&#128526;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2016)

Crap nine after work so ploughed my way through several Pink Floyd albums after the footie. Suddenly 1.00am and I wondering why I feel cream crackered


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 8, 2016)

Need some poolside listening for my jollies next week - thinking something like Zero 7, Massive Attack, Air, Postishead etc with some rare groove/chilled beats. Also discovered Loyle Carner last night.

Any recommendations for similar to the above or compilations/playlists that have a mix of the above/similar style?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 8, 2016)

Exodus - The Atrocity Exhibition, Exhibit A


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 8, 2016)

tinnitus

Thankfully not a longterm issue, brought on by current illness and ear problems.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 9, 2016)

Some good little tunes on T In The Park last night.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2016)

ELO Greatest Hits


----------



## BrianM (Jul 9, 2016)

Calvin Harris at T in the park, thank god for TV, I'd hate to go there &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm currently alternating between The Dead Daisies and The Amorettes.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 13, 2016)

Radio 6, forgot how droney/good Leonard Cohen is.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 13, 2016)

Marshy77 said:



			Need some poolside listening for my jollies next week - thinking something like Zero 7, Massive Attack, Air, Postishead etc with some rare groove/chilled beats. Also discovered Loyle Carner last night.

Any recommendations for similar to the above or compilations/playlists that have a mix of the above/similar style?
		
Click to expand...

If you can find their stuff, Silence Groove is worth a listen. Air up There is a superb track. Very smooth with excellent transitions.


----------



## Crow (Jul 14, 2016)

Human League, Being Boiled


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 14, 2016)

Some old skool rave and hardcore, rediscovered thanks to SpotiFi


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 14, 2016)

Amy McDonald


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2016)

Classic Albums on Sky Arts.  Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floyd.


----------



## AWM (Aug 5, 2016)

[video=youtube;eU6pTPn4Lp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU6pTPn4Lp4[/video]


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 5, 2016)

Genesis - The lamb lies down on Broadway   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pteh5hdZlg


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 5, 2016)

shaun crying on Coronation st, he's proper getting on me tits.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 5, 2016)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;eU6pTPn4Lp4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU6pTPn4Lp4[/video]
		
Click to expand...


Its not bad, but not a patch of in the hall of the mountain king by ELO "Live at long beach"


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 5, 2016)

i have been trawling you tube for oldies .
things like 
Marmalade ,reflections of my life 
Glenn Campbells version of its only make believe 
Dusty Springfield ,,,,windmills of your mind .,,,,see the audi advert.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 5, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			i have been trawling you tube for oldies .
things like 
Marmalade ,reflections of my life 
Glenn Campbells version of its only make believe 
Dusty Springfield ,,,,windmills of your mind .,,,,see the audi advert.
		
Click to expand...

What about Andy Williams, "To Dream The Impossible Dream"?

:thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 5, 2016)

Golfmmad said:



			What about Andy Williams, "To Dream The Impossible Dream"?

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

got that on favorites.:thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 6, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Genesis - The lamb lies down on Broadway   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pteh5hdZlg

Click to expand...

Impeccable taste sah.
Went to Newcastle city hall a few years ago to watch a Canadian tribute band called The Musical Box do The Lamb. Utterly sublime.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi Fi Sean


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 6, 2016)

Enjoyed Skipinnish at Beladrum last night

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNn2UdI-kvA


----------



## One Planer (Aug 6, 2016)

Prodigy - Fat of the Land.

What an album!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Prodigy - Fat of the Land.

What an album!
		
Click to expand...

Wow that takes me back,I was about 15 when that was released (97ish?). 

Think I'll have to dig it out.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 6, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wow that takes me back,I was about 15 when that was released (97ish?). 

Think I'll have to dig it out.
		
Click to expand...

Same here pal, although my personal favourite of theirs is "Music for the jilted generation"

Some absolute classics on there


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 6, 2016)

Loveless by My Bloody Valentine, classic album.


----------



## MarkE (Aug 6, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Same here pal, although my personal favourite of theirs is "Music for the jilted generation"

Some absolute classics on there 

Click to expand...

Superb. Would definitely be on my top 10 albums ever list.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 10, 2016)

Was reminded of this when Radcliffe  

 & Maconie played a track from the album. Still got he vinyl version in the garage.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 10, 2016)

Dance With the Dead - Out of Body. It's a bit 80s drum machine, a bit 90s power guitar and a bit of electronica mashed in to a wonderfully kitsch and cheesy, but hugely catchy set of tunes.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 10, 2016)

The June Brides, Mighty Mighty and The Sea Urchins.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 11, 2016)

Been looking up *Bear's Den* on youtube, good collection of songs, an indie folky rocky kind of mixture. The tune of theirs radio1 are playing 'Auld wives' did catch the ear - took me back to Big Country/Then Jericho kind of big sound.


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 11, 2016)

a band called Blossoms, new band from Stockport.

Brought their album out last week and it's a brilliant debut, off to see them at the end of September :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2016)

Tommy Emmanuel, Blues for Stevie, to be followed by Guitar Boogie.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2016)

Pills n thrills n bellyaches - Happy Mondays 
Heart - Stairway to Heaven Tribute
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LFxOaDeJmXk


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 20, 2016)

Not a concert, but going to this with a few mates tomorrow at 12.00. Its an exhibition on "the Jam".

http://www.nicetimeinc.co.uk/tickets/

There is a local club having a 60's/ska/soul/motown/mod set on between 3-9 in the afternoon, so could be very tender for Monday.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 20, 2016)

The wife snoring &#128548;


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2016)

Gaspard Royant


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 26, 2016)

Having a blues night, Soul of a Man - Blind Willie Johnson, then some tracks by Lightnin Hopkins, Canned Heat with John Lee Hooker.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2016)

Martin Stephenson and the Daintee's , Boat to Bolivia. Touring next month and playing Eden Court so will be going to that. 

Bumped into him the other day as well so, can't not go.


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2016)

This;

[video=youtube_share;6OSNx2KQCrU]https://youtu.be/6OSNx2KQCrU[/video]


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 26, 2016)

Give me my flowers while I live from the cd This Train by Elder Roma Wilson, a collection of gospel songs recorded by Roma at the age of 79, as far as I know his one and only recording .


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 26, 2016)

Slime said:



			This;

[video=youtube_share;6OSNx2KQCrU]https://youtu.be/6OSNx2KQCrU[/video]
		
Click to expand...


That was really good I enjoyed that, thanks for posting, wouldn't mind seeing that band any more info on them?:thup:

I thought they were going to break into" I'd rather go blind" at the start.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 26, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;-TYlcVNI2AM]http://youtu.be/-TYlcVNI2AM[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 26, 2016)

https://youtu.be/N4UP-m3KuaA

Music doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 26, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



https://youtu.be/N4UP-m3KuaA

Music doesn't get much better than this.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does 

[video=youtube_share;faq_h068OAc]https://youtu.be/faq_h068OAc[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 26, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Yes it does 

[video=youtube_share;faq_h068OAc]https://youtu.be/faq_h068OAc[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Nope,sorry mate but YOU ARE WRONG &#128540;

Decent track tho &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 2, 2016)

_Kirsty MacColl - Kite _  Just purchased for 99p in a charity shop, and boy it lives up to all the rave reviews it has got over the years.  Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Piece (Sep 2, 2016)

Queensryche: Operation Mindcrime I. Brilliant.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 2, 2016)

T REX ,greatest hits album .
 yeh im old.


----------



## Slime (Sep 2, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			That was really good I enjoyed that, thanks for posting, wouldn't mind seeing that band any more info on them?:thup:

I thought they were going to break into" I'd rather go blind" at the start.
		
Click to expand...

This should be a link to their website.

http://www.saiichisugiyamaband.com/the-band/


I'm hoping to catch them on their current tour!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't pretend to be on trend and up with today's music - hence why I currently have _Don't Shoot Me..._ on the turntable.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 2, 2016)

Slime said:



			This should be a link to their website.

http://www.saiichisugiyamaband.com/the-band/


I'm hoping to catch them on their current tour!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, will try and catch them sometime.:thup:


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 2, 2016)

Listening to Jimmy Young singing Unchained melody on radio2..


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 2, 2016)

Currently sat on the patio, firepit blazing, beer in hand, listening to a mix of Sia, Rod Stewart, The Pogues, Sufjan Stevens and Bon Iver.. Can't wait for it to go dark...


----------



## Grogger (Sep 2, 2016)

At home sulking cause of the international break drinking an IPA and listening to Songbook Vol1 by the Super Furry Animals


----------



## Marshy77 (Sep 5, 2016)

Bit of shameful self promotion post but if anyone likes house music (deep/soulful/US House) I've got a few mixes on my mixcloud. Latest are 2 live mixes that I did at my residency over bank holiday.

https://www.mixcloud.com/paul-marshall5/


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2016)

Boat To Bolivia by Martin Stephenson and the Dainties.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Loving idlewild by travis/josephine oniyama. Just as well really, as radio2 play it nonstop


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 29, 2016)

Only Shallow - My Bloody Valentine. Heard it on the radio on the way in to work, beautiful.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 29, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Only Shallow - My Bloody Valentine. Heard it on the radio on the way in to work, beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

if you like that, try Slowdive/ Chaperhouse and Pale Saints. or take a time machine back to early 1990's and see them all live


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 29, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			if you like that, try Slowdive/ Chaperhouse and Pale Saints. *or take a time machine back to early 1990's and see them all live*

Click to expand...

If only I could - I'm so stuck in that era 

Now, I heard Slowdive yesterday (thanks, 6Music again) so will have a ferret about today - thanks for the tip, again!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 29, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			If only I could - I'm so stuck in that era 

Now, I heard Slowdive yesterday (thanks, 6Music again) so will have a ferret about today - thanks for the tip, again!
		
Click to expand...

One for you.. i think it was called Pearl by Chaperhouse, which featured the singer from Slowdive... one of the best Shoe gazing songs ever.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 29, 2016)

"This week, I will be mostly listening to the sound of my stomach".    

Jesse, The Fast Show.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 29, 2016)

Wandered into HMV at the weekend as I was shocked they even still existed. Ended up with NWA Straight Outta Compton. Old school hip hop.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 29, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			One for you.. i think it was called Pearl by Chaperhouse, which featured the singer from Slowdive... one of the best Shoe gazing songs ever.
		
Click to expand...

Found it; tremendous stuff. Now on to Slowdive and When the sun hits... It's like I'm back in sixth form again :smirk:


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 29, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Found it; tremendous stuff. Now on to Slowdive and When the sun hits... It's like I'm back in sixth form again :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Promise me one thing though, while you are looking though these type bands???

Don't listen to anything by Ride.... please?


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 29, 2016)

Arctic Monkeys :thup:


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm listening to:

Princess Anne and Ricky Hatton talking about undercover train spotting
Bob Hoskins, Ray Winstone and Michael Caine talking about baking
Al Pacino convinced that Jools Holland is an alien sending secret messages with his music.
William Hague bored and doing a bit of cleaning for his colleagues.
Sean Connery, Griff Rhys Jones, Pam Ayres, Kirsty Young, Peter Sallis, all coming together every week or so for a bit of bare knuckle fighting

All in "The Secret World".  Wonderfully surreal.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 29, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Promise me one thing though, while you are looking though these type bands???

Don't listen to anything by Ride.... please?
		
Click to expand...

Ah. We need to talk...


----------



## ADB (Sep 29, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Promise me one thing though, while you are looking though these type bands???

Don't listen to anything by Ride.... please?
		
Click to expand...

Oxfordshire's finest after Radiohead...how dare you!!

Saw them in Brighton a couple of weeks back - awesome.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 29, 2016)

ADB said:



			Oxfordshire's finest after Radiohead...how dare you!!

Saw them in Brighton a couple of weeks back - awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.. Ride are a great band... Saw them do the "Nowhere" album in Nottingham many years ago... Great gig..

Spent last night in Manchester watching "Dead Meadow".. Heavy psych rock... One of the best gigs I've been to in many years...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Sep 29, 2016)

My music taste resides in the 60s. All my music collection is on the PC,  which I listen too at home in any of 3 rooms via the Squeezebox.  In the car I have a selection of mp3 CDs which I make up every now &  again with 60s favourites, Richard Thompson,  Fairport,  Steeleye Span,  Planxty,  Procol Harum,  the Strawbs etc. Each CD has around 8 to 10 albums & I never know what's coming next. Never drive anywhere without music.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 29, 2016)

Spear-Chucker said:



			Ah. We need to talk... 

Click to expand...

you're not Mark Gardener are you?:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Sep 29, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			you're not Mark Gardener are you?:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Today I am mostly not being Ride


----------



## AWM (Oct 3, 2016)

[video=youtube;ijXB2z-Y04Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijXB2z-Y04Y[/video]


----------



## AWM (Oct 6, 2016)

[video=youtube;7YVebuyBj0Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YVebuyBj0Q[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 6, 2016)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z23ARFEcMvw[video]

Whoops, see below.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 6, 2016)

[video=youtube;z23ARFEcMvw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z23ARFEcMvw[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 6, 2016)

Followed by

[video=youtube;WX8VCupFGB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX8VCupFGB8[/video]


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 6, 2016)

Just been listening to a 70's compilation. Early Leonard Cohen.


----------



## AWM (Oct 9, 2016)

[video=youtube;a2NTv9n-onY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2NTv9n-onY[/video]


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2016)

New Orders, Brotherhood and Lowlife LPs


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 10, 2016)

Green Day, NoFx and Against Me! have all released albums recently so mostly those at present - none exactly brilliant, especially the first two who have "matured" with their years which has come through as boring a lot of the time. The Against Me! album is a real grower though.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 10, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Green Day, NoFx and Against Me! have all released albums recently so mostly those at present - none exactly brilliant, especially the first two who have "matured" with their years which has come through as boring a lot of the time. The Against Me! album is a real grower though.
		
Click to expand...

 
I've disliked Green Day since American Idiot. all of their older stuff is exceptional though


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 10, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			I've disliked Green Day since American Idiot. all of their older stuff is exceptional though
		
Click to expand...

They've had their moments since AI but yea, I agree. It was Insomniac, Nimrod and Dookie that got me into guitar based music.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 10, 2016)

The latest Passenger CD. Love his take on folk music, really mellow and emotional, though not up to the standard of 'All the Little Lights'


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2016)

The new Marillion album F.E.A.R. (F expletive everyone and run). Topically looks at the state of the world as they see it. Some good music, lyrically challenging and despite being raved about in the rock press as their best thing for decades and riding high in the album charts, not feeling it. Hoping it's a slow burner and a grower


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2016)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;a2NTv9n-onY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2NTv9n-onY[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, the CD collection has just expanded a little :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2016)

This one's not too shabby either;

[video=youtube;bsVfuKSjdqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsVfuKSjdqg[/video]


----------



## stokie_93 (Oct 17, 2016)

Got in to Nick Cave after listening to the Peaky Blinders theme tune.


----------



## AWM (Oct 30, 2016)

[video=youtube;8fdggoH1htg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fdggoH1htg[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2016)

Madness - Cant Touch Us Now - the boys are back to their brilliant best. Love it


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 30, 2016)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;a2NTv9n-onY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2NTv9n-onY[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting , enjoyed listening to that.


----------



## User62651 (Oct 30, 2016)

Tower of Power - 70's funky jazzy groovy madness, only discovered this 40 years late.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 30, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Tower of Power - 70's funky jazzy groovy madness, only discovered this 40 years late.
		
Click to expand...

Good band and always had a top notch rhythm section. Try the JB's if you like something just as funky but slightly more laid back.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 30, 2016)

Simple Minds Acoustic there new acoustic album comes out next month, class


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2016)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;8fdggoH1htg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fdggoH1htg[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Will you knock it off please?  I've just got a load of Joanne Shaw Taylor CD's because of you and now you put this up.  I'm running out of pocket moneyâ€¦â€¦â€¦..:angry:


----------



## User62651 (Oct 30, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Good band and always had a top notch rhythm section. Try the JB's if you like something just as funky but slightly more laid back.
		
Click to expand...

  thanks, discovered by accident, dabble with bass guitar myself and was looking at a best bass players thing on youtube and their bass player came up, good call too.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 1, 2016)

Had forgotten just how brilliant this song and performer are.
[video=youtube_share;j0kJdrfzjAg]https://youtu.be/j0kJdrfzjAg[/video]


----------



## 351DRIVER (Nov 1, 2016)

Five Fingered Death Punch
Nelly Furtado
Random Italian music on the radio


A friend of mine is a singer, It would be good if everyone clicked this link, viewed her video and subscribed, as you can see she does not get many hits or subscribers, call it your good deed for the day

GO ON.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6APKypGf7U


----------



## AWM (Nov 4, 2016)

[video=youtube;mQfTe6ta36I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQfTe6ta36I[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2016)

[video=youtube;8uWi_OX0jck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uWi_OX0jck[/video]


----------



## One Planer (Nov 4, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;_LypjOTTH6E]https://youtu.be/_LypjOTTH6E[/video]


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2016)

AWM said:



			King King - Wakin' up.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely bang on.
One of the best live bands I've ever seen!



Blue in Munich said:



			Will you knock it off please?  I've just got a load of Joanne Shaw Taylor CD's because of you and now you put this up.  I'm running out of pocket moneyâ€¦â€¦â€¦..:angry:
		
Click to expand...

If you think that was good, check out King King frontman, Alan Nimmo, with his brother, a.k.a. the Nimmo Brothers .................. another stunning live act.

[video=youtube_share;nH90ZP3uVQE]https://youtu.be/nH90ZP3uVQE[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2016)

Can't see Trump or Hillary doing this;

[video=youtube;xPFtzUilUSI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPFtzUilUSI[/video]

GO CUBBIES!!!!!!!


----------



## AWM (Nov 5, 2016)

Slime said:



			Absolutely bang on.
One of the best live bands I've ever seen!



If you think that was good, check out King King frontman, Alan Nimmo, with his brother, a.k.a. the Nimmo Brothers .................. another stunning live act.
		
Click to expand...

Or Stevie Nimmo on his own.

[video=youtube;P0vjs8MD-08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0vjs8MD-08[/video]


----------



## AWM (Nov 11, 2016)

[video=youtube;P64RGr8twaQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P64RGr8twaQ[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 11, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;KT2mLi7ldew]https://youtu.be/KT2mLi7ldew[/video]As a prog rock super fan I can't believe that I really am enjoying the Sleaford Mods and in particular this gem


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 11, 2016)

Black Sabbath greatest hits collection type album I made.


----------



## AWM (Nov 12, 2016)

[video=youtube;iQW8qh_EEHc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQW8qh_EEHc[/video]


----------



## louise_a (Nov 12, 2016)

Today I have mostly been listening to Leonard Cohen.


----------



## AWM (Nov 12, 2016)

[video=youtube;_8Tr74Jbw34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8Tr74Jbw34[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2016)

[video=youtube;kDMsVApzv9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDMsVApzv9w[/video]

Gone too soon.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 12, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Gone too soon.
		
Click to expand...

Too true Richard. My favouriteist rock guitarist. :thup:

Have this one on me

[video=youtube_share;B0nKJFVVoYM]https://youtu.be/B0nKJFVVoYM[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Too true Richard. My favouriteist rock guitarist. :thup:

Have this one on me

[video=youtube_share;B0nKJFVVoYM]https://youtu.be/B0nKJFVVoYM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Johnny :thup:.  Good choice; the last time that song will be played in my presence I won't hear itâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 12, 2016)

Rattus norvegicus - The Stranglers. 

Had forgotten what a fantastic album it is. Snappy lead, piercing keyboard, solid rhythm from Jet on drums and bass lines to make your teeth vibrate. Gawd, is it really 40 years since it was recorded?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 12, 2016)

ELO on bbc4 now


----------



## AWM (Nov 13, 2016)

[video=youtube;1NZvf4uwilM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NZvf4uwilM[/video]


----------



## rulefan (Nov 13, 2016)

Cleo Brown

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4tf9TMqmhA


----------



## rulefan (Nov 13, 2016)

and now this - understand the words


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6e9hJ0asmI


----------



## 351DRIVER (Nov 13, 2016)

Full R.E.M album recently first time in 10 years, fantastic

JAMES Album recently again first time in a decade

Smashing Pumpkins Album

Downloaded last night

Pretty Hate machine by NIN i did have this on cassette originally 
and this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuBG_osuqy8


Downloaded a Nirvana Album, not listened to it yet.. got to now find some Foo Fighters...


----------



## Tommo21 (Nov 13, 2016)

Future Islands.........Kevin Coyne........Lou Read......Jake Bug.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 14, 2016)

Latest efforts from Seth Lakeman and Wildwood Kin after seeing them last night in superb form.


----------



## MarkZ91 (Nov 15, 2016)

Metallica - the Unforgiven. I haven't listened to it for a long time but suddenly heard it in the new episode of Lucifer (TV series). It was played on piano and the melody was so pure and deep. I haven't  even recognized it, but thank Shazam, I got it. If someone doesn't know it, this is a very helpful music recognition app.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Nov 16, 2016)

My favorite track of the year so far, Total Immersion by TVAM. Utterly buiguiling and blissful and hopefully released later this month.

https://soundcloud.com/tvam/total-immersion


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2016)

looking though some of my vinyl, i came a cross a picture disk of a band called Darkside. i don't remember buying it or the band in question... just listening to it now...... tripping out man.. not been played before was still in the plastic coating... sat there for 26 years.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 29, 2016)

The Smiths, Superb stuff &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 29, 2016)

Genesis, and its blasting the windows out!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Genesis, and its blasting the windows out!
		
Click to expand...

Which album?


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 29, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Which album?
		
Click to expand...

Trick of the tail. Currently shaking the room with Ripples.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			looking though some of my vinyl, i came a cross a picture disk of a band called Darkside. i don't remember buying it or the band in question... just listening to it now...... tripping out man.. not been played before was still in the plastic coating... sat there for 26 years.
		
Click to expand...

guys that were in Spacemen 3.... apparently


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Trick of the tail. Currently shaking the room with Ripples.
		
Click to expand...

I don't listen to that album enough, Ripples is a classic mind.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 4, 2016)

Anyone listened to the new Rolling Stones album?  Its old blues covers, back to the stuff they were playing when they started out.  Had a couple of listens today and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 4, 2016)

tonight i have been mostly listening to the next door neighbours argueing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 12, 2016)

After last night, and to get in the mood for this evening, this.

SING IT!!!

[video=youtube;FAUP8FvtxqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAUP8FvtxqQ[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 13, 2016)

Tonight the opener was these two young ladies;

[video=youtube;tlkpWl5GSA4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlkpWl5GSA4[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 13, 2016)

Followed by this older gentleman;

[video=youtube;jJLGl0e8ffo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJLGl0e8ffo[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 19, 2016)

Heard these on Radcliffe & Maconie last week. The most perfectly atmosphericly Christmassy thing I've heard.

it will be on as we lunch chez Nous this Sunday


[video=youtube_share;gMzylnL6bWQ]https://youtu.be/gMzylnL6bWQ[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 19, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Trick of the tail. Currently shaking the room with Ripples.
		
Click to expand...

The only album for which I made an effort to get to my local record shop on the day it was released so that I could buy it and listen to it before anyone else that I knew - and it still one of my all time favourite albums  - and of course _Ripples _- Sail away, away

Debating in my mind whether to ask Santa for LLDoB on vinyl as it is the one PG album I don't have - other than a terrible taping, but I think that Leonard Cohen's last album _You Want It Darker _might win out.

Currently got _The Best Of Chris Rea - New Light Through Old Windows _on my turntable.


----------



## Beedee (Dec 19, 2016)

GG26 said:



			Anyone listened to the new Rolling Stones album?  Its old blues covers, back to the stuff they were playing when they started out.  Had a couple of listens today and really enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Getting really good reviews on a couple of audiophile forums I read.  Hoping someone will give me a copy on Sunday.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 20, 2016)

I saw the Chieftans and with their guest album The Long Black Veil at the Albert Hall about 25 years ago.
The CD is great with Stones, van Morrison, Sinead o'Connor etc.
Rocky Road to Dublin with the Stones is just a joy of musicality.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;g3ENX3aHlqU]https://youtu.be/g3ENX3aHlqU[/video]


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 22, 2016)

Blind Melons


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			Blind Melons

Click to expand...

No Rain ? Brilliant song - the little girl in the video I believe was his sister and was bullied at school so they put her in the video

[video=youtube_share;qmVn6b7DdpA]https://youtu.be/qmVn6b7DdpA[/video]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;5ePtca0q1qo]https://youtu.be/5ePtca0q1qo[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			[video=youtube_share;5ePtca0q1qo]https://youtu.be/5ePtca0q1qo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Great song but much better with Martha wainwright. 
Cheryl is average at best.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2016)

This was my one and only time at Glastonbury and lucky to witness what a good number still say was the best ever headline set on the Pyramid Stage 

[video=youtube_share;vOxfNxzBGBU]https://youtu.be/vOxfNxzBGBU[/video]


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Queen playing at Live Aid 1985 must be the best ever live performance. We watched most of it as it happened on TV and recorded it on VHS 
 Coldplay don't even come close .


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 23, 2016)

Phil, if you can remember which bands you watched then you may not have done Glastonbury correctly . Like you, only been the once, in 89? 90? Somewhere round there, anyway. No clue at all who I saw!

To get back to the thread, this is what's currently in my car CD player, amazing album (actually amazing box set of 5) and this is a standout track

https://parisdjs.bandcamp.com/track/turn-it-up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 23, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Queen playing at Live Aid 1985 must be the best ever live performance. We watched most of it as it happened on TV and recorded it on VHS 
 Coldplay don't even come close .
		
Click to expand...

I was there. Awesome simply doesn't describe it. Was lucky to see Queen three times live and they always delivered.

I'm currently listening to the Dave Clark Five on spotify having caught a documentary about them on Sky Arts last week. Some superb music I@d forgotten all about


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Queen playing at Live Aid 1985 must be the best ever live performance. We watched most of it as it happened on TV and recorded it on VHS 
 Coldplay don't even come close .
		
Click to expand...

I can remember watching it as well and was lucky to see them in 86 at Wemberlee with my Dad and I have no doubt if they graced Glastonbury they would have killed it 

But at Glastonbury there have been some amazing performances but twice Coldplay have smashed it headlining - I know they aren't everyone's cup of tea but live they are superb


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 23, 2016)

Mahler's 5th Symphony


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 23, 2016)

Watching/listening to some Old Grey Whistle Test clips from the 70's...

Happy, happy days...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 23, 2016)

BBC 2 interview we recorded previously with Barry Mann & Cynthia Wiel, who worked in the same Manhattan publishing house as Carol King & Gerry Goffin.  Between them they haven't knocked out some crackers.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 23, 2016)

Dave Clark Five ..glad all over.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 24, 2016)

15 Years of Terror Traxx compilation. Brings back some pretty nutty memories of some barmy weekenders in Holland between 1994 and 1997. Good times. 
As the Nightraver said, "it's a dirty job but someone's got to do it.... SO!"...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 24, 2016)

its going to be STATUS QUO all night now.
RIP Rick.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2016)

Same here, Quo night
Got "The Bit" playing right now


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Same here, Quo night
Got "The Bit" playing right now
		
Click to expand...

Has to be this;

[video=youtube;FVxqgCHpatA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVxqgCHpatA[/video]

SING IT!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 24, 2016)

The Carols From Kings concert on BBC2. The spirit of Christmas right there.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 24, 2016)

George Michael - Symphonica

I forgot how good his voice is and having not seen him live this is the next best thing.


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2016)

Graham Parker. He wrote some cracking songs, and his voice suits the lyrics so well.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Has to be this;

[video=youtube;FVxqgCHpatA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVxqgCHpatA[/video]

SING IT!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have done, along with them !


----------



## GG26 (Dec 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Have done, along with them !
		
Click to expand...

Currently playing air guitar to Quo.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 24, 2016)

Currently listening and watching Andre Rieu on Channel 5.

Great fun Christmas concert! :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			George Michael - Symphonica

I forgot how good his voice is and having not seen him live this is the next best thing.
		
Click to expand...

My wife has seen him twice and apparently his voice is similar to Mercury's live in that it's as good as it sounds on CD/Spotify etc. I imagine I'll lift my delicate, alcohol dented head to the sounds of GM blaring out tomorrow. I'm currently watching Kylie at the Royal Albert Hall


----------



## sandmagnet (Dec 24, 2016)

Lionel Ritchie tonight great voice.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2016)

[video=youtube;GYIVYxZOWwo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYIVYxZOWwo[/video]

Christmas has now officially started!! 

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ministry of Sound - Throwback Party Jamz, :whoo:


----------



## Beedee (Dec 25, 2016)

Beedee said:



			Hoping someone will give me a copy on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Yay,  Santa was good to me.  A copy of the new Rolling Stones album arrived this morning.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just got shiney new turntable and put some Quo on RIP Rick


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2016)

After watching the news I looked this up;

[video=youtube;NA-QVFJVut8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA-QVFJVut8[/video]

RIP.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 25, 2016)

Genesis live 2007. Just wow! Thanks Santa


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Genesis live 2007. Just wow! Thanks Santa
		
Click to expand...

I was there, what a concert, what a day, you can see me clapping and singing near the end of Home By The Sea Part 1 &#128526;


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 25, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			I was there, what a concert, what a day, you can see me clapping and singing near the end of Home By The Sea Part 1 &#62990;
		
Click to expand...

Not jealous


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 25, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Not jealous

Click to expand...

We were at the very front of the queue and the missus decided to faint just before they opened the gates, she ended up in an inflatable hospital tent thing for half an hour. All the people we were with got front centre positions (the crazy lass with the dreds they show a lot).
Still got pretty close to the front though, the view looking back to the crowd was something else.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 25, 2016)

On my turntable at the moment I have - Kate Bush _The Kick Inside_

It was a bit 'out there' when released back in 1978 - totally the other end of the spectrum from punk - and as a result it stands up tremendously well today - and still nothing really compares


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 25, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On my turntable at the moment I have - Kate Bush _The Kick Inside_

It was a bit 'out there' when released back in 1978 - totally the other end of the spectrum from punk - and as a result it stands up tremendously well today - and nothing compares to you
		
Click to expand...

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2016)

One of my Christmas presents.

Gary Moore & Friends
One Night in Dublin
A Tribute to Phil Lynott

[video=youtube;XKCirOLUcKE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKCirOLUcKE[/video]

If you like either Thin Lizzy or Gary Moore it's well worth getting.


----------



## SteveJay (Dec 26, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On my turntable at the moment I have - Kate Bush _The Kick Inside_

It was a bit 'out there' when released back in 1978 - totally the other end of the spectrum from punk - and as a result it stands up tremendously well today - and still nothing really compares
		
Click to expand...

Love that album....and hard to believe she wrote some of the tracks, including Man With a Child in His Eyes when in her mid/late teens. Such complex adult themes in that album, especially the title track and Withering Heights.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Genesis live 2007. Just wow! Thanks Santa
		
Click to expand...

And again, but through a pair of Bose headphones with the volume high!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2017)

Chester & Lester.  

[video=youtube;X4r333YOCDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4r333YOCDE[/video]


----------



## Craigg (Jan 17, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoA_zY6tqQw


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2017)

A little bit of this;

[video=youtube_share;Pz26fcmq3S8]https://youtu.be/Pz26fcmq3S8[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2017)

Black Sabbath in readiness for the gig the weekend after this &#129304;


----------



## Craigg (Jan 17, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Black Sabbath in readiness for the gig the weekend after this &#63768;
		
Click to expand...


Blimey. Is old Ozzie still with us?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 17, 2017)

Get Happy-from EC and the Attractions.Great album and 20 tracks which was a rarity back in 1980.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2017)

Craigg said:



			Blimey. Is old Ozzie still with us?
		
Click to expand...

As long as he lasts until after 4th Feb I don't care &#128514;


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Fi Sean Feat Chrystal Waters...

and Sean when he was in an indie band in the 80 and 90's

its all good


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2017)

................ and a whole lot of this;

[video=youtube_share;u-oX5xu8jVI]https://youtu.be/u-oX5xu8jVI[/video]


----------



## splashtryagain (Jan 17, 2017)

On the record player at the moment is Jack Savoretti - Sleep no More, later will be Lourde - Pure Heroine.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chester & Lester.  

[video=youtube;X4r333YOCDE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4r333YOCDE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Love a bit of Chet, even got a 1965 Chet Atkins 6122 Country Gent


----------



## bobmac (Jan 17, 2017)

Sissel


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 17, 2017)

The Late Great Rory.


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			The Late Great Rory.

View attachment 21738

Click to expand...


He was, and still is, an absolute legend.

[video=youtube_share;fkleKuAshLA]https://youtu.be/fkleKuAshLA[/video]


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2017)

Just seen this on FB, posted up by our HDID Kenny. 

Heart doing Stairway to Heaven. Fantastic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u-PjvRyr0I


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 23, 2017)

This has been today's earworm
[video=youtube;WSwSRx3pPPg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSwSRx3pPPg[/video]


----------



## MegaSteve (Jan 23, 2017)

Rick Wakeman...


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2017)

A good freind of my daughter-in-law.
Was at a party on Sunday and she played a couple of songs;

[video=youtube_share;VtLgV0dxtGM]https://youtu.be/VtLgV0dxtGM[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2017)

First up were these guysâ€¦...

[video=youtube;xNVO4Z098y4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNVO4Z098y4[/video]

followed byâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2017)

â€¦â€¦â€¦. this young ladyâ€¦.

[video=youtube;bsVfuKSjdqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsVfuKSjdqg[/video]

She's rather good! (and the chaps weren't bad either)


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 28, 2017)

Just back from seeing these guys live, bloody brilliant

[video=youtube;ohRTlXpAhLo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohRTlXpAhLo[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2017)

Sam Horton - remember the name - spoke to him today - new tracks coming soon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tywgmAf5tPM


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2017)

Face Value - Phil Collins. Saw it on Classic Albums last night and forgot what a complex and brilliant album it was


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Face Value - Phil Collins. Saw it on Classic Albums last night and forgot what a complex and brilliant album it was
		
Click to expand...

It's a good one - though I really didn't take to any more of his solo stuff - or indeed any Genesis stuff post Duke when his populist pop (is that a tautology?) line took over


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's a good one - though I really didn't take to any more of his solo stuff - or indeed any Genesis stuff post Duke when his populist pop (is that a tautology?) line took over
		
Click to expand...

Thought he peaked solo wise after Face Value and like you, aside from the odd track, usually an album track for me I didn't like his stuff. Didn't mind the Genesis stuff until he left. Hated the last stuff


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2017)

Back to this band again .............. awesome live,

[video=youtube_share;4DDBN1yCLME]https://youtu.be/4DDBN1yCLME[/video]


----------



## One Planer (Jan 28, 2017)

Currently annoying the neighbours with:

Ozzy Osbourne - No more tears (album)


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 29, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Currently annoying the neighbours with:

Ozzy Osbourne - No more tears (album)
		
Click to expand...

Zakk Wylde tastic.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 29, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's a good one - though I really didn't take to any more of his solo stuff - or indeed any Genesis stuff post Duke when his populist pop (is that a tautology?) line took over
		
Click to expand...

Hello I Must Be Going is a forgotten hidden gem, some of my favourite PC songs on that album, granted after that with No Jacket etc, he was 100% pop unfortunately.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 29, 2017)

Just discovered Dave van ronk after watching the Coens film 'inside Lewin davis'

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=338hp19HWpE[/video]

Followed by a little Antony and the johnsons

Get not everyone will enjoy this but by god it is mesmerising 

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3pPVjzVPmxA[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 29, 2017)

_Can't Buy a Thrill_ oh Steely Dan are just so good.  And this album is from 1972!  On being asked my 21yr old daughter said she thought it was good.  And old fart I may be - but I suggest that there is not much popular today that will be remembered and able to hold it's own in 45yrs time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2017)

The Live at Bush Hall version which I can't seem to find on YouTube, so this version of the same song; 

[video=youtube;tNcjfB1QG04]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNcjfB1QG04[/video]


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 5, 2017)

Rattling the windows with the live Genesis album from the 2007 tour. Currently blasting out Home by the sea.


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2017)

The guitar work is epic and great vocals too!

[video=youtube_share;UEHwO_UEp7A]https://youtu.be/UEHwO_UEp7A[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Rattling the windows with the live Genesis album from the 2007 tour. Currently blasting out Home by the sea.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2017)

[video=youtube;F30G87zlRPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F30G87zlRPw[/video]

Courtesy of Unforgotten.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2017)

Put on "Agents of Fortune" while making breakfast. Ages since I last listened to it from start to finish - definitely one of the best albums ever recorded. 

So good I've gone straight into "Secret Treaties". Today is officially a Blue Oyster Cult day!


----------



## AWM (Feb 13, 2017)

[video=youtube;gj_hLLhz36o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj_hLLhz36o[/video]


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 14, 2017)

Listening to Amythyst Kiah cd, a lady from Tennessee singing the blues, saw her last week and she is currently touring the U.K. and is worth seeing live, her cover of the Vera Hall song "Trouble so Hard" was superb


----------



## AWM (Feb 14, 2017)

[video=youtube;o9ukSpDgfsQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9ukSpDgfsQ[/video]


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Put on "Agents of Fortune" while making breakfast. Ages since I last listened to it from start to finish - definitely one of the best albums ever recorded. 

So good I've gone straight into "Secret Treaties". Today is officially a Blue Oyster Cult day!
		
Click to expand...

They are still really good live Karen. When I saw them recently they played The Agents of Fortune album straight through with no chat. Didn't know what to expect next, but they then played their normal set. Two and a half hours of great music.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 14, 2017)

richart said:



			They are still really good live Karen. When I saw them recently they played The Agents of Fortune album straight through with no chat. Didn't know what to expect next, but they then played their normal set. Two and a half hours of great music.

Click to expand...

I've never seen them live but would love to.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 15, 2017)

Just seen a friend talking about Rainbow on FB (the children's TV show, Bungle, Zippy, etc, nothing to do with Ritchie Blackmore). And it put me in mind of this, what a track:

https://soundcloud.com/breakin-bread/the-getup-bungles-twanger

And if you don't know where the title comes from, have a search for the Rainbow video!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2017)

Had Queen on earlier. No idea why but a good old sing song for two hours


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 16, 2017)

Rancid. Quality.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 17, 2017)

Public Service Broadcasting - The Race for Space..

The Dog's...


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 17, 2017)

Slime said:



			The guitar work is epic and great vocals too!

[video=youtube_share;UEHwO_UEp7A]https://youtu.be/UEHwO_UEp7A[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting this Slime.

Her voice is stunning - what a performer!

I'm a big fan of Joe Bomamassa too!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2017)

Joe Bonamassa, great player but he's no Gary Moore.
Puts all the right notes in all the right places if you get what I mean.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Joe Bonamassa, great player but he's no Gary Moore.
Puts all the right notes in all the right places if you get what I mean.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly do.

[video=youtube;LmOTefm0_Jw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmOTefm0_Jw[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 18, 2017)

+1 For Gary


[video=youtube_share;B0nKJFVVoYM]https://youtu.be/B0nKJFVVoYM[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			+1 For Gary


[video=youtube_share;B0nKJFVVoYM]https://youtu.be/B0nKJFVVoYM[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Bang one, he plays over the bar and messes with time constantly. Gutted I never got a chance to see him live.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 18, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Bang one, he plays over the bar and messes with time constantly. Gutted I never got a chance to see him live.
		
Click to expand...

I saw him a few times. Once with Skid Row (not the poodle rockers) and in his own right at Hammersmith.

He was amazing and had the tone, the chops, the touch and bags and bags of feeling in his playing; not to mention great showmanship too.

Both Gary and Rory were colossal inspiration for a kid from Belfast who wanted to be a guitar god.

So sad they both got called to the great gig in the sky far too early.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 18, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Joe Bonamassa, great player but he's no Gary Moore.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he's not, Gary Moore is still the governor!


----------



## AWM (Feb 18, 2017)

[video=youtube;wpxWoikZZww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpxWoikZZww[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 18, 2017)

Was inspired by Black Sabbath - Sweet Leaf on Planet Rock this afternoon to listen to Orange Goblin while cooking our curry tonight.
Got home and realised I don't have them on my Ipod, The Melvins with Maggot and Lysol was an excellent substitute, followed up by Seasons In The Abyss by Slayer for desert...yum yum.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2017)

If you like your heavy rock, my mate does a local radio show worth checking out

https://www.mixcloud.com/surreyhillsradio/tuesday-rocks-07-02-2017/

https://www.mixcloud.com/surreyhillsradio/tuesday-rocks-24-01-2017/


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 22, 2017)

A duet from Pavarotti and Barry White , my first my last.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 22, 2017)

Lots of James Brown after one of my favourite drummers Clyde Stubblefield passed away recently. Clyde who? Clyde who's drum loop is the most sampled of all time and one of the grooviest people ever to have graced the earth.
Best gig I've ever been to by a million miles was Clyde and Jabo Starks (The Funky Drummers) with just guitar, bass and hammond organ at The Cluny in Newcastle a few years ago. The place was literally bouncing, got his autograph as well which sits proudly on the kitchen notice board.

RIP big man.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2017)

Putting the CD collection onto iTunes & stumbled across this again;

[video=youtube;2FgPZ8pkd8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FgPZ8pkd8w[/video]


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 24, 2017)

Had a bit of an 80's goth day;
Cramps
Gene Loves Jezebel
Bauhaus
Xmal Deutschland 
early Cocteau Twins


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2017)

Gary Moore does Chuck Berry;

[video=youtube;UOtr96BXJbI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOtr96BXJbI[/video]


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 24, 2017)

Paulo Gonzo - Portuguese. Utterly brilliant. So cool.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2017)

Having a night of prog on spotify. Driving HID nuts


----------



## Piece (Feb 24, 2017)

New single from Uneven Structure. Nice bit of melodic, doom style djent.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2017)

[video=youtube;ofhao4SHXGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofhao4SHXGo[/video]

Wow.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 28, 2017)

Kellfire said:



			[video=youtube;ofhao4SHXGo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofhao4SHXGo[/video]

Wow.
		
Click to expand...

Saw this lot a few times, great version

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1mX9myhSzQ


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm feeling old, and at times like these I go back to my younger days!

Anyone remember The Marshall Tucker Band?
[video=youtube_share;J08n7CYpGUY]https://youtu.be/J08n7CYpGUY[/video]


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm sure you're all familiar with The Allman Brothers Band,
[video=youtube_share;vCgrxtTxTPg]https://youtu.be/vCgrxtTxTPg[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2017)

An 80's 12" mix on Spotify. Some great stuff


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2017)

Slime said:



			I'm sure you're all familiar with The Allman Brothers Band,
		
Click to expand...

Surprising how many younger people claim to have never heard the Allman Brothers Band and then you play them this;

[video=youtube;yRDivUb5EeA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRDivUb5EeA[/video]


----------



## Crocodile JD (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone heard of The Breath?

I downloaded an album Carry Your Kin by them from the B&W Society of Sound having subscribed recently and I like it

It's quite laid back and dreamy but hits the spot when the mood takes me

My 19yr old daughter caught a snipit from it the other day and commented very favourably completely unprompted


----------



## AWM (Mar 1, 2017)

[video=youtube;k1Keo9M9_KE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1Keo9M9_KE[/video]


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Mar 3, 2017)

The Cult. Is is actually possible to listen to them at normal volume? Cannot help myself but woof it up to something quite indecent...


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2017)

Red Fang


----------



## AWM (Mar 3, 2017)

[video=youtube;IfmXD90VWsg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfmXD90VWsg[/video]


----------



## AWM (Mar 8, 2017)

[video=youtube;HzavoVQhlOA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzavoVQhlOA[/video]


----------



## AWM (Mar 11, 2017)

[video=youtube;z0RUiqxeK_w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0RUiqxeK_w[/video]


----------



## bobmac (Mar 11, 2017)

A solemn tune sung beautifully 

[video=youtube;IwdeqVmXlHk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwdeqVmXlHk[/video]


----------



## louise_a (Mar 17, 2017)

Listing to The Shins, some tracks from the new album Heartworms and some old stuff


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2017)

Wendy James - The Price Of The Ticket album - put onto this by someone in work. Not entirely convinced yet


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 18, 2017)

Veering between The Cure - Disintegration remastered, The Smiths - Meat is murder and The Happy Mondays - Remixes. Great for Saturday mornings &#128077;


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 18, 2017)

Last night while cooking tea was King Crimson - Starless and Bible Black.
Tonight it will be Craig Charles Funk and Soul show on Radio 6 Music.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2017)

Marc Almonds best of, Hits and Pieces. High campery and a load of fun. Some Soft Cell nostalgia and practically guaranteed to make you feel good.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2017)

i always listen to sound of the 60 on the way to golf on a Saturday, but its not on anymore and replaced by some knob called Dermot.

so listened to New Orders Technique instead.


----------



## AWM (Mar 18, 2017)

[video=youtube;UM4mvbAo9nA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UM4mvbAo9nA[/video]


----------



## snell (Mar 19, 2017)

Dug out an old Joy Divison CD my dad bought me on the way to golf today. What a beautiful, haunting voice Ian Curtis had.


----------



## AWM (Mar 19, 2017)

[video=youtube;JZGxOBeESnY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZGxOBeESnY[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 21, 2017)

[video=youtube;ycnLo6EHJvk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycnLo6EHJvk[/video]


----------



## AWM (Mar 21, 2017)

[video=youtube;eIeNluYO5TY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIeNluYO5TY&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2017)

Mostly Autums - Box Of Tears (live). Can't wait to see them live later this year


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 22, 2017)

100 Hits from the Eighties. Plenty of great tunes for a fiver in Sainsburys.


----------



## AWM (Apr 3, 2017)

[video=youtube;6pa9-w2vvIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pa9-w2vvIA[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2017)

The HarringTones.
You won't have heard of these guys but three of them I play football with every Monday evening ............... the drummer doesn't do sport!

[video=youtube_share;yoZK7AJva6w]https://youtu.be/yoZK7AJva6w[/video]


----------



## AWM (Apr 4, 2017)

[video=youtube;nBBBMJzdgj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBBBMJzdgj8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## AWM (Apr 9, 2017)

[video=youtube;TK0PnmdS7Ns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK0PnmdS7Ns[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 9, 2017)

[video=youtube;7khQNR7s1Ho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7khQNR7s1Ho[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 9, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;CBvsPW0uT4Q]https://youtu.be/CBvsPW0uT4Q[/video]


----------



## AWM (Apr 9, 2017)

[video=youtube;e4QnVhVmIKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4QnVhVmIKI[/video]


----------



## Piece (Apr 10, 2017)

Tesla, The Great Radio Controversy. 

Superb.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2017)

[video=youtube;wWU7BMwUQDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWU7BMwUQDc[/video]

Blew me away when I heard this...one of the best cover versions ever.


----------



## AWM (Apr 10, 2017)

[video=youtube;88pzOFC5t_I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88pzOFC5t_I[/video]


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Slime said:



			The HarringTones.
You won't have heard of these guys but three of them I play football with every Monday evening ............... the drummer doesn't do sport!

[video=youtube_share;yoZK7AJva6w]https://youtu.be/yoZK7AJva6w[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I like the singer he could go places, good to hear a decent live band without a lot of effects.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2017)

AmandaJR said:



			[video=youtube;wWU7BMwUQDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWU7BMwUQDc[/video]

Blew me away when I heard this...one of the best cover versions ever.
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of Karen Carpenter, great voice.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Reminds me of Karen Carpenter, great voice.
		
Click to expand...

I agree - very like Karen Carpenter and that's one hell of a compliment.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2017)

AmandaJR said:



			I agree - very like Karen Carpenter and that's one hell of a compliment.
		
Click to expand...

Amanda , i take it you've heard the Don Williams song called Amanda, nice song with great harmonies.:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2017)

The new album from Mostly Autumn - Sight of Day. After the very deep subject of their last (concept) album Dressed in Voices, this is much more uplifting. Some very powerful tracks and only listened once so it's something I need to listen more and more to. Really good and roll on the live shows


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Amanda , i take it you've heard the Don Williams song called Amanda, nice song with great harmonies.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Never heard that before - I approve :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 10, 2017)

AmandaJR said:



			Never heard that before - I approve :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I'm surprised you've never heard it before , but glad you like it .:thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 11, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm surprised you've never heard it before , but glad you like it .:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I always thought Barry Manilow's "Mandy" was the nearest I got to a song in my name


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2017)

New Mastodon album, it's pretty good.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 11, 2017)

At this precise moment - Joanne Shaw Taylor - The World and It's Way - from the album Diamonds in the Dirt


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			At this precise moment - Joanne Shaw Taylor - The World and It's Way - from the album Diamonds in the Dirt
		
Click to expand...

Can't get into JST mate, they play a lot of her stuff on Planet Rock and to me it's over produced and just generic sounding.


----------



## richart (Apr 11, 2017)

Cheap Trick, The Flame, live at Daytona 1988.

Can't put up a link for obvious reasons, but a great ballad, stunningly sung by Robin Zander.:thup:


----------



## AWM (Apr 16, 2017)

[video=youtube;_d-t0959C3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d-t0959C3A[/video]


----------



## Piece (Apr 16, 2017)

Joe Satriani, Flying In a Blue Dream.
Natalie Imbruglia, Counting Down the Days


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2017)

The Meetings of the Waters by Fionn Regan


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 17, 2017)

Alan Holdsworth who has sadly just passed away this weekend.

The man was the epitome of taste, sheer brilliance and jaw-dropping virtuosity.


----------



## AWM (Apr 17, 2017)

[video=youtube;DQSTtLK-5pY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQSTtLK-5pY[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2017)

Currently on the turntable I have *Atomic Rooster *_Death Walks Behind You_.  Very classic early prog rock from 1970 and still pretty cool.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 18, 2017)

UB40...

Been doing some baking this morning [Guinness and beetroot muffins] like a bit of uncomplicated music to listen to when on kitchen duties...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2017)

A nice bit of slideâ€¦â€¦...

[video=youtube;M47GmSAlTJM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M47GmSAlTJM[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			UB40...

Been doing some baking this morning [Guinness and beetroot muffins] like a bit of uncomplicated music to listen to when on kitchen duties...
		
Click to expand...

Never got into UB40 in any shape or form but the Guinness and beetroot muffins sound intriguing


----------



## ADB (Apr 21, 2017)

The Brian Jonestown Massacre - mainly because they have a permanent member who only plays the tambourine....legend!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2017)

Hard to believe that this is 40 years oldâ€¦â€¦..

[video=youtube;pcawnRIyeok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2017)

And this one is a mere 44 years young, but somehow doesn't sound datedâ€¦..

[video=youtube;iDNtqy0zjJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDNtqy0zjJA[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 21, 2017)

https://youtu.be/sCgbTyFr49M


----------



## chrisd (Apr 21, 2017)

Not listening to anything  at the  moment but just got tickets for Queen with Adam Lambert in December !!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2017)

Where in the arena & how much??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			And this one is a mere 44 years young, but somehow doesn't sound datedâ€¦..

[video=youtube;iDNtqy0zjJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDNtqy0zjJA[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Seen them 3 times in the last 7-8 years and they have been brilliant every time.

Desperado being a particular highlight.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hard to believe that this is 40 years oldâ€¦â€¦..

[video=youtube;pcawnRIyeok]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Missed them in Manchester last year, cos one of them was sick, so it was cancelled a few days before - I was gutted.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 21, 2017)

Try this, Rich - ex eagle as well:-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOCW8brdBaE


----------



## AWM (Apr 22, 2017)

[video=youtube;WQl_-i6fswE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQl_-i6fswE[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 22, 2017)

From the star of Car Share

[video=youtube_share;H-gYHw0-7-Y]https://youtu.be/H-gYHw0-7-Y[/video]


----------



## AWM (Apr 22, 2017)

[video=youtube;t2zqYC8xKwM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2zqYC8xKwM[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 23, 2017)

Having watched "Their Finest" tonight reminded me of this;

[video=youtube;TjjpBb9q1PA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjjpBb9q1PA[/video]


----------



## AWM (Apr 28, 2017)

[video=youtube;cfh5S-cOKmk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfh5S-cOKmk[/video]


----------



## User62651 (Apr 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHh5rDcQKhQ

have had 3 gin and tonics and now I'm on youtube.
I'll get me coat!


----------



## AWM (Apr 29, 2017)

[video=youtube;6X1CZDCVgNs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X1CZDCVgNs[/video]


----------



## AWM (Apr 30, 2017)

[video=youtube;nJwQVtFLChU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJwQVtFLChU[/video]


----------



## GG26 (Apr 30, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Having watched "Their Finest" tonight reminded me of this;

[video=youtube;TjjpBb9q1PA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjjpBb9q1PA[/video]
		
Click to expand...

One of my all time favourites.  If you can find it on You Tube the Gary Moore live version with Scott Gorham is very good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 30, 2017)

GG26 said:



			One of my all time favourites.  If you can find it on You Tube the Gary Moore live version with Scott Gorham is very good.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean this one Mike?

[video=youtube;4QJl67JwktA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QJl67JwktA[/video]

From the One Night in Dublin tribute concert, highly recommended to any Thin Lizzy/Gary Moore fans. :thup:  

I need the Mrs to pop out for a couple of hours so I can put the Blu Ray on at a suitable volumeâ€¦â€¦â€¦.   Cracking version of Don't Believe a Word on that as well.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do you mean this one Mike?

From the One Night in Dublin tribute concert, highly recommended to any Thin Lizzy/Gary Moore fans. :thup:  

I need the Mrs to pop out for a couple of hours so I can put the Blu Ray on at a suitable volumeâ€¦â€¦â€¦.  *Cracking version of Don't Believe a Word on that as well.*

Click to expand...

As if by magicâ€¦â€¦â€¦..

[video=youtube;UF0Du1E8g-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF0Du1E8g-U[/video]

I might even have posted it before but who cares, there's no such thing as too much Gary Moore.


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;vbey_Cwk7bs]https://youtu.be/vbey_Cwk7bs[/video]

Check this out.
Loved JH for years..taken too soon


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;3A-2D5AkE3I]https://youtu.be/3A-2D5AkE3I[/video]

Saw this bunch do this at Rock City in '91/92.....
Paul Gilbert and Billy Sheehan - wonderful!


----------



## GG26 (May 1, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do you mean this one Mike?

[video=youtube;4QJl67JwktA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QJl67JwktA[/video]

From the One Night in Dublin tribute concert, highly recommended to any Thin Lizzy/Gary Moore fans. :thup:  

I need the Mrs to pop out for a couple of hours so I can put the Blu Ray on at a suitable volumeâ€¦â€¦â€¦.   Cracking version of Don't Believe a Word on that as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's the one Richard :thup:  one of the few concert videos I could watch time and time again.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Check this out.
Loved JH for years..taken too soon
		
Click to expand...

Yup, indeed he was.  Could do slow as well as rock;

[video=youtube;kag0TsZzxpw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kag0TsZzxpw[/video]


----------



## AWM (May 1, 2017)

[video=youtube;GJobvP8-6BY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJobvP8-6BY[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 1, 2017)

Are golfers allowed to like anything else apart from badly dressed middle aged to elderly white men playing guitars?


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;8hkmuTvkp_s]https://youtu.be/8hkmuTvkp_s[/video]

Sure...
I'm in love with Lzzy Hale...&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## ADB (May 1, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Are golfers allowed to like anything else apart from badly dressed middle aged to elderly white men playing guitars?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently not, soft rock and guitar impresarios only.


----------



## AWM (May 1, 2017)

[video=youtube;Wgy8yqBFsnU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgy8yqBFsnU[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 5, 2017)

[video=youtube;D-hL7ryCy3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-hL7ryCy3Y[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 5, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			[video=youtube;D-hL7ryCy3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-hL7ryCy3Y[/video]

  

Click to expand...

:rofl: I wonder why?


----------



## AWM (May 19, 2017)

[video=youtube;pVTNT_g27G4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVTNT_g27G4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 19, 2017)

Just back from seeing these guys live. Brilliant.

[video=youtube;utxrQzdnkaA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utxrQzdnkaA[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			Are golfers allowed to like anything else apart from badly dressed middle aged to elderly white men playing guitars?
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;YJ4rJn9j2Pg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJ4rJn9j2Pg[/video]

Definitely not badly dressed, middle aged or elderly and definitely not male, & been mentioned often enough that people might have noticed.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2017)

[video=youtube;GzT4p-OaJ5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzT4p-OaJ5c[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			[video=youtube;GzT4p-OaJ5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzT4p-OaJ5c[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? &#128585;

She's easy to look at tho.


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 20, 2017)

Tonight I have been mostly listening to Rory Gallagher.

[video=youtube_share;Lxw51M7wAGk]https://youtu.be/Lxw51M7wAGk[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



*Seriously? *&#63049;

She's easy to look at tho.
		
Click to expand...

Why not?

[video=youtube;3Vi1b3wtrRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vi1b3wtrRg[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 20, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why not?

[video=youtube;3Vi1b3wtrRg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vi1b3wtrRg[/video]
		
Click to expand...

The Fighter is terrible. 
Sounds like a Cheryl Cole (or what ever she's calling herself these days) song. 
And that is never a good thing.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2017)

Madness, Tomorrow's Just Another Day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2017)

Fish said:



			Madness, Tomorrow's Just Another Day.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Always a great concert


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2017)

Acoustic Alchemy - smooth jazz...


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2017)

VU, Velvet Underground


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 24, 2017)

Just come across this cover version and it's very good. Not my normal funky souly stuff so it might appeal to a broader audience (he is badly dressed and playing a guitar) . 

[video=youtube;-KIscg0L7PA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KIscg0L7PA[/video]


----------



## Roxoli (May 25, 2017)

John Mayer's new album, The Search for Everything!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVOrocQHmXI


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 26, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			[video=youtube;D-hL7ryCy3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-hL7ryCy3Y[/video]

  

Click to expand...

Love it that Dave Clark couldn't really play the drums


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 26, 2017)

Heard 'Out of Time' by Chris Farlowe on the radio yesterday. Jagger/Richards.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpDjbul0WyE
Probably one of the greatest pop songs of our time.


----------



## Reemul (May 26, 2017)

Creedence Clear Water Revival Greatest Hits, Rag n Bone Man and some Billy Idol Live.


----------



## Piece (May 27, 2017)

AC/DC, Shoot to Thrill, whilst driving


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 27, 2017)

Yes. Roundabout.

Live performance at their induction at R&R Hall of Fame.

Probably one of the most overdue award ever!


----------



## User62651 (May 30, 2017)

BBC music introducing are giving a new indie rock band* Skjor* some airtime. Heard some in the car last night, quite liking it, little melancholy but relaxing too.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p053s983


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 1, 2017)

[video=youtube;YdJc7-ZEuT0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdJc7-ZEuT0[/video]

He's back. The voice is back, he's finishing his sentences, the raspbiness is back, and he's writing banging tunes. Can't wait for his album. For me, he's the greatest frontman of all-time.


----------



## AWM (Jun 2, 2017)

[video=youtube;wjuHdCFxN24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjuHdCFxN24[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2017)

Not sure if they've been posted on here.
Tribute to Bowie

Choir! Choir! Choir!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cKg1_fKO1sY


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 2, 2017)

And this one to Chris Cornell

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cDN_jyv8Sfg


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2017)

Late to this party but catching up!!

[video=youtube;RnzGU7XbqX0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnzGU7XbqX0[/video]


----------



## AWM (Jun 3, 2017)

[video=youtube;-MA0m1K2jW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MA0m1K2jW4[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2017)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;-MA0m1K2jW4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MA0m1K2jW4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Tonight Matthew I'm going to (try to)  be Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 4, 2017)

Hell, it's just as ridiculous as most of the stuff posted on here...

[video=youtube;FkHrr0VOjZk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkHrr0VOjZk[/video]


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 4, 2017)

OneLoveManchester!


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 5, 2017)

While My Guitar Gently Weeps

Loads of different versions.

My favourite is by Peter Frampton, but George Harrison with Eric Clapton comes a close second.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 6, 2017)

srixon 1 said:



			While My Guitar Gently Weeps

Loads of different versions.

My favourite is by Peter Frampton, but George Harrison with Eric Clapton comes a close second.
		
Click to expand...

This isn't too shabby;

[video=youtube;660a3z7r2_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=660a3z7r2_4[/video]


----------



## AWM (Jun 9, 2017)

[video=youtube;nF_w79N418Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF_w79N418Y[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 10, 2017)

Had a full "metal off" on my way home from Preston yesterday...

Acid Bath - When The Kite String Pops
AC - Wearing Out Our Welcome
Burzum - Hvis lyset tar oss
Exodus - Exhibit B: The Human Condition


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2017)

Something a little differentâ€¦.

[video=youtube;QvpWGRFHFlc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvpWGRFHFlc[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2017)

And more like the usual stuffâ€¦.

[video=youtube;UulEF42mlVQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UulEF42mlVQ[/video]


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 16, 2017)

At this precise moment a Dutchman talking to Frenchman, about issues telephony issues in Spain that affect clients in Morocco, on a conf call that's being spoken in English


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 16, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			This isn't too shabby;

[video=youtube;660a3z7r2_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=660a3z7r2_4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Was gutted when he passed. He was due to tour the UK and I would've definitely gone to see Jeff Healey, one of the bands that won't get ticked off my bucket list.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2017)

[video=youtube;O8ysfBys4cg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8ysfBys4cg[/video]


----------



## AWM (Jun 20, 2017)

[video=youtube;tEpwvvyrAJU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEpwvvyrAJU&amp;t=6s[/video]


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 21, 2017)

Can I add about to?????

Tenpole Tudor. I've just bought an album off Amazon that I didn't know existed. I'm shaking with excitement!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AWM (Jun 23, 2017)

[video=youtube;qvGjdCekH5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvGjdCekH5c[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 23, 2017)

On the BBC IPlayer:

Proclaimers: This is the Story.

Well worth a watch.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2017)

Just seen Royal Blood at Glastonbury on TV. What a performance and what great music


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 3, 2017)

The full concert, Genesis - when in Rome. Accompanied by a very large Old Pulteney12 yr old single malt.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;qM0zINtulhM]https://youtu.be/qM0zINtulhM[/video]

Still sounding as good as it did 26 years of....


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;6oqy18cf9eM]https://youtu.be/6oqy18cf9eM[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2017)

......... and then a little bit of this,

[video=youtube_share;yBMMIVKZ3GY]https://youtu.be/yBMMIVKZ3GY[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 4, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;-G-PtmcPyK0]https://youtu.be/-G-PtmcPyK0[/video]

The late great Gary Moore.


----------



## MarkE (Jul 4, 2017)

Gojira, Magma is on in the car a lot at the mo. Superb.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2017)

New Marzi Montazeri EP, slightly dodgy "retro" style vocals but I'm loving some of the riffs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtBKzTVEnEU


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 11, 2017)

Public Service Broadcasting - Every Valley.


Best new act I've heard in years and years. A Universe away from Cowell's formulaic irrelevant drones.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Every-Valley-Public-Service-Broadcasting/dp/B06XYWYLVJ/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1499809916&sr=1-2


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2017)

A friend of Mrs SiLH clearing out her stuff as she moves to a small flat has given us a load of CDs.  Listening to _Alabama 3_ and _The Thrills._  Not recent my any manner of means - but both pretty darned good.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Public Service Broadcasting - Every Valley.


Best new act I've heard in years and years. A Universe away from Cowell's formulaic irrelevant drones.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Every-Valley-Public-Service-Broadcasting/dp/B06XYWYLVJ/ref=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1499809916&sr=1-2

Click to expand...

I heard "The Pit" on Radio 6 the other day, very interesting.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 12, 2017)

My washing machine, but it's not in the kitchen!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 19, 2017)

[video=youtube;mCqGl4mrkGg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCqGl4mrkGg[/video]

Roll on October 28thâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 19, 2017)

I have been giving The Shins album Chutes to Narrow a bit of a hammering lately, including this great track.

[video=youtube_share;jqYMRcnLU0o]https://youtu.be/jqYMRcnLU0o[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 19, 2017)

This might seem a little sad - but currently in my car CD player is Alexander O'Neal's _Hearsay _ and having not heard that stuff in 30yrs - and given it is that old - it is actually rather good and takes me back to when I met my now Mrs...


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2017)

Hey guys, please give this a listen, it's awesome.
Great singer, great guitarist.
Just great.

[video=youtube_share;UEHwO_UEp7A]https://youtu.be/UEHwO_UEp7A[/video]


----------



## Piece (Jul 20, 2017)

It will have to be some Linkin Park tonight. 

RIP Chester.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2017)

Piece said:



			It will have to be some Linkin Park tonight. 

RIP Chester.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Sad news


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 20, 2017)

Piece said:



			It will have to be some Linkin Park tonight. 

RIP Chester.
		
Click to expand...

Shocker, friend of Mr Cornell according to the news.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 21, 2017)

The golf on the radio, good listenening as always. Beats TV coverage by a mile.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2017)

ScienceBoy said:



			The golf on the radio, good listenening as always. Beats TV coverage by a mile.
		
Click to expand...

That was until Colin Montgomerie came on, it's like listening to treacle dripping off a spoon.


----------



## Piece (Jul 25, 2017)

Daughtry on iTunes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm slowing picking CDs of artists I haven't previsouly or much listened to from my wife's pal S's CD library and giving them a listen.  S has basically given us her complete CD collection - a good few hundred CDs.  Might try and sell them through church fair - but I will keep hold of some I like.  The collection is early 1980s through to mid 00s and is an eclectic mix.  Dance, Hip Hop, Smooth Jazz, Soul - but no pop pap (other than a Take That Greatest Hits  )

So in the car player today I have *The Last Shadow Puppets* - _The Age of Understatement_ - Now this is a fun and interesting album.  Yesterday it was Basement Jaxx; others sitting in the car include Scruffy; Chemical Brothers; Alabama 3; Paul Weller; Radiohead.  Just so much I haven't listened to before   But blimey - it's a task


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 26, 2017)

Saw Skippnish in Stranraer on Saturday.......great entertainment and some serious dancing by the locals.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 26, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm slowing picking CDs of artists I haven't previsouly or much listened to from my wife's pal S's CD library and giving them a listen.  S has basically given us her complete CD collection - a good few hundred CDs.  Might try and sell them through church fair - but I will keep hold of some I like.  The collection is early 1980s through to mid 00s and is an eclectic mix.  Dance, Hip Hop, Smooth Jazz, Soul - but no pop pap (other than a Take That Greatest Hits  )

So in the car player today I have *The Last Shadow Puppets* - _The Age of Understatement_ - Now this is a fun and interesting album.  Yesterday it was Basement Jaxx; others sitting in the car include Scruffy; Chemical Brothers; *Alabama 3*; Paul Weller; Radiohead.  Just so much I haven't listened to before   But blimey - it's a task
		
Click to expand...


Superb and vastly underrated band.

top picks would be "Aint going to Goa" and "Woke up this morning" (famous to any TV Mafia fans)


----------



## Reemul (Jul 27, 2017)

Listening to passenger, his Whispers Deluxe Version has half the songs in acoustic rather than studio form. His voice and playing is pretty awesome. Also great lyrics he really tells stories with his songs. Enjoying 27 (About his age and what he has to achieve) and Riding to New York (About an old man dying of cancer).

Also enjoying Michael Kiwanuka, CCR, Avicii and Billy Idol.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 27, 2017)

Reemul said:



			Listening to passenger, his Whispers Deluxe Version has half the songs in acoustic rather than studio form. His voice and playing is pretty awesome. Also great lyrics he really tells stories with his songs. Enjoying 27 (About his age and what he has to achieve) and Riding to New York (About an old man dying of cancer).

Also enjoying Michael Kiwanuka, CCR, Avicii and Billy Idol.
		
Click to expand...

Watched Passenger live at Kew Gardens a couple of weeks ago. New album was announced on social media last night so I have ordered that straight away. Of all the albums, 'All the Little Lights' is my favourite but Whispers is a close second.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 27, 2017)

My old apprentice's as lead singer in,  Live Session: Led Zeppelin Tribute Acoustic session and interview on  " The Cats Cream " April 2017. 
I'm not a Led Zep fan, but quite enjoyed it, and delighted he's doing well , touring with the Led Zeppelin story, UnLEDed .


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 27, 2017)

Imurg said:



			[video=youtube_share;qM0zINtulhM]https://youtu.be/qM0zINtulhM[/video]

Still sounding as good as it did 26 years of....
		
Click to expand...

I finally figured out what that song was actually about on a month or so ago, even though i had heard it all those years back maybe 1000 times since

Seriously grim subject matter

Belting little number though


----------



## hook81 (Jul 27, 2017)

got the rocky complete soundtrack on shuffle, motivating me through working!

"take you back, do do do dooooo, take you back"


----------



## Piece (Jul 27, 2017)

Cheeky spin of Deep Purple's Highway Star...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2017)

[video=youtube;cu-7WSjaVyU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu-7WSjaVyU[/video]

Brilliant podcast with Dorian Yates and Joe Rogan. Speaks in detail about his bodybuilding career, how to train, the use of steroids, how he trains now, what he thinks of the current bodybuilding circuit, drugs, spirituality, his use of Ayahuasca and DMT. Really fascinating stuff, and motivating, makes me want to really smash out a good workout at the gym later.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 28, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Saw Skippnish in Stranraer on Saturday.......great entertainment and some serious dancing by the locals.
		
Click to expand...

There are a whole load of great young Scottish Folk bands and they are very popular.  _Skipinnish _originate from Tiree (where my father is from and my spiritual home) as do _Trail West _(my cousin's lad was in that one) and _Skerryvore_.  

Brilliant that one wee Scottish Island is producing fantastic musical talent - but like many of the Hebridean islands - Tiree has always had a great musical and poetry traditional with the island producing many bards over the last couple of centuries.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 28, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			Superb and vastly underrated band.

top picks would be "Aint going to Goa" and "Woke up this morning" (famous to any TV Mafia fans)
		
Click to expand...

Yup - Alabama 3 are great.  The album I have is *La Peste* - and loving _Too Sick to Pray_ and the rest.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 3, 2017)

And in my car CD player at the moment - Led Zep Greatest Hits Volume 1.

Now I've only ever listened to a handful of the really well known/popular 'hits' but I've never listened to any that doidn't get much radio play or wasn't to be found on the Student Union  or pub juke box.  And so if you'd asked me a week ago I'd have said '_I don't get Led Zep'_.  But guess what - after a couple of listenings I think I *am *beginning to get Led Zeppelin.  Still not totally getting - but amazing what you discover when you open your mind and actually listen


----------



## Don Barzini (Aug 4, 2017)

At this precise moment - my 6 year old daughter trying to play "Frere Jacques" on the piano downstairs. It's awful!


----------



## GG26 (Aug 4, 2017)

Listening to the new Arcade Fire album, not sure quite what to make of it - nothing particularly memorable after a couple of listens.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 4, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Listening to the new Arcade Fire album, not sure quite what to make of it - nothing particularly memorable after a couple of listens.
		
Click to expand...

The new single (forget what it's called) sounds like a Barry manilow number. It's terrible.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2017)

The Derby accent, it's almost as bad as Nottingham


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 4, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And in my car CD player at the moment - Led Zep Greatest Hits Volume 1.

Now I've only ever listened to a handful of the really well known/popular 'hits' but I've never listened to any that doidn't get much radio play or wasn't to be found on the Student Union  or pub juke box.  And so if you'd asked me a week ago I'd have said '_I don't get Led Zep'_.  But guess what - after a couple of listenings I think I *am *beginning to get Led Zeppelin.  Still not totally getting - but amazing what you discover when you open your mind and actually listen 

Click to expand...

Hugh your in box is full :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2017)

Dirty dancing cd &#128513;

In missis Ts car


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			Hugh your in box is full :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Billy...s'now empty


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 5, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And in my car CD player at the moment - Led Zep Greatest Hits Volume 1.

Now I've only ever listened to a handful of the really well known/popular 'hits' but I've never listened to any that doidn't get much radio play or wasn't to be found on the Student Union  or pub juke box.  And so if you'd asked me a week ago I'd have said '_I don't get Led Zep'_.  But guess what - after a couple of listenings I think I *am *beginning to get Led Zeppelin.  Still not totally getting - but *amazing what you discover when you open your mind and actually listen* 

Click to expand...

  If only you could apply this logic yourself in other threads; I really don't know whether to laugh or cry.  :rofl:

Next up, King Herod offers us advice on childcareâ€¦â€¦â€¦ :mmm:


Back to the music;

[video=youtube;-SJZh9onw2Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SJZh9onw2Y[/video]


----------



## Don Barzini (Aug 5, 2017)

Knockin' on Heaven's Door by Guns n' Roses.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2017)

Forget The Whale


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 8, 2017)

Keiza Gill. A Derbyshire lass who has put out a CD of her own songs. Pretty good, I think.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2017)

About to listen to The Tuesday Rocks Show on Surrey Hills Community Radio. My mate does it and some great heavy metal and rock tracks

http://www.surreyhillsradio.co.uk/listen/


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2017)

[video=youtube;ZTbTHlTmDX8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTbTHlTmDX8[/video]

Thanks for some great songs, RIP Glen.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2017)

[video=youtube;i5vfw5f1CZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5vfw5f1CZo[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 8, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			[video=youtube;ZTbTHlTmDX8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTbTHlTmDX8[/video]

Thanks for some great songs, RIP Glen.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. A great musician in every sense of the word. The recent documentary about his final tour as his illness took hold was happy, shocking, heart warming and dreadfully poignant.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 8, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Agreed. *A great musician in every sense of the word.* The recent documentary about his final tour as his illness took hold was happy, shocking, heart warming and dreadfully poignant.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Never realised how much stuff he appeared on as a member of the Wrecking Crew before his solo success until I visited the Musicians Hall of Fame in Nashville.  Don't remember the name of the documentary do you Johnny, I wouldn't mind looking that up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Agreed. A great musician in every sense of the word. The recent documentary about his final tour as his illness took hold was happy, shocking, heart warming and dreadfully poignant.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that. Very sad news he has died tonight


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 8, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed.  Never realised how much stuff he appeared on as a member of the Wrecking Crew before his solo success until I visited the Musicians Hall of Fame in Nashville.  Don't remember the name of the documentary do you Johnny, I wouldn't mind looking that up.
		
Click to expand...

It's called "I'll be me". I think it was a cinema release documentary made in 2014. Had a look online and it has been up on YouTube but was removed due to copyright breach.

EDIT

it's currently available on demand on Sky Arts:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 9, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			It's called "I'll be me". I think it was a cinema release documentary made in 2014. Had a look online and it has been up on YouTube but was removed due to copyright breach.

EDIT

it's currently available on demand on Sky Arts:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Johnny, DVD ordered. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 9, 2017)

Sad news , he was great musician and a member of the Beach Boys for a short time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2017)

Oops - started a new thread on GC before I saw this on here


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2017)

[video=youtube;esqvfviL2O4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esqvfviL2O4[/video]


----------



## One Planer (Aug 25, 2017)

As we speak.

Time by Pink Floyd.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2017)

[video=youtube;aeDkuDkLc4A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeDkuDkLc4A[/video]


----------



## One Planer (Aug 25, 2017)

Now comfortably numb. Same artist.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2017)

ELO Live


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 26, 2017)

Have got a Spotify playlist with about 600 tracks on it, mainly listen to that at the moment, Five Years by Bowie blasting out at the moment.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm just back from watching/listening to a live acoustic session of the Led Zeppelin story, featuring a group called " Unleaded "
.A completely different line up, and a take on things , featuring 2 excellent cellist, 1 semi acoustic guitarist,
 The lead singer was excellent and had Robert Plant off to a tee, except for the wig , they also have an excellent young female backing singer who's a budding star of the future . 
I'm not into Led Zep but it did sound really good and was technically very clever.
But at my age, 2 1/2 hours was a bit too long . 

 Some Cliff and the shadows would have been nice , where's Hank when you need him :rofl:. 

 But all the Led Zep fans thought it was awesome.


----------



## DRW (Aug 29, 2017)

Went to Shrewsbury Folk festival for the weekend, not my cuppa of tea at all. Some really good stuff like andy fairweather(not folk music), La Machine, but the band that really took the attention was Le Vent Du NOrd  and their sound was brilliant.


The guy on the violin and tap dancing was amazing to watch and listen to(violin playing ace), very talented. Still trying to find the couple of songs from yesterday which were brilliant and one of the guys had a voice like melted choc(wifes description:mmm. Good old youtube.

Le Vent du Nord :-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOYfhB6hQxk


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 29, 2017)

Got tickets for Australian Pink Floyd, supposed to be good, anybody seen them?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Got tickets for Australian Pink Floyd, supposed to be good, anybody seen them?
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. I saw the original band at Earls Court and these guys were very close in all aspects


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 30, 2017)

[video=youtube;Kb24RrHIbFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb24RrHIbFk[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2017)

[video=youtube;_bwHK1xkgJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bwHK1xkgJA[/video]

RIP Walter Becker


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2017)

[video=youtube;7uAUoz7jimg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uAUoz7jimg[/video]


----------



## PieMan (Sep 4, 2017)

The latest Arcade Fire album - tis very good! &#128077;


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 4, 2017)

Noddy on channel five at the moment, up with young Layla tash Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 5, 2017)

Another dig into the 350 CD collection I've been given by a friend - and in my car CD player today is *Faithless *_Reverence_.  Now I knew nothing about *Faithless *but this is good.  Pleasing thing is that I know that there are another handful of Faithless CDs in the collection...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 5, 2017)

PieMan said:



			The latest Arcade Fire album - tis very good! &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

They played the single _Everything Now_ recently on _The Late Show _with _Stephen Colbert _ (cathc it on Youtube) - excellent


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 5, 2017)

PieMan said:



			The latest Arcade Fire album - tis very good! &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Great Album. Im still listening to "What Went Down" by Foals, pretty much every morning in the car to work.


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;_EG8mfl0ywo]https://youtu.be/_EG8mfl0ywo[/video]


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 12, 2017)

Been decorating the kitchen yesterday so spent the day listening to Aussie Pink Floyd as I'm going to see them in a few weeks, must say they are pretty good maybe the singer who was doing the Rodger Walters songs was the only let down.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 12, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			Been decorating the kitchen yesterday so spent the day listening to Aussie Pink Floyd as I'm going to see them in a few weeks, must say they are pretty good maybe the singer who was doing the Rodger Walters songs was the only let down.
		
Click to expand...

This may be a stupid question but why not listen to the originals?  Surely the intention of these tribute bands is to sound exactly like the originals.  I can sort of see the attraction in seeing tribute bands live if there is no way you can see the originals, but struggle to see why you would listen to a tribute band trying to do perfect copies of the original, when you can just listen to the originals instead. Or have I missed something, do the tribute bands do their own songs based on the style of the originals?


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 12, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			This may be a stupid question but why not listen to the originals?  Surely the intention of these tribute bands is to sound exactly like the originals.  I can sort of see the attraction in seeing tribute bands live if there is no way you can see the originals, but struggle to see why you would listen to a tribute band trying to do perfect copies of the original, when you can just listen to the originals instead. Or have I missed something, do the tribute bands do their own songs based on the style of the originals?
		
Click to expand...

Not normally a fan of tribute bands, saw a Fleetwood Mac one a few years ago and they were that poor I nearly walked out, seeing as I got tickets to see them and they apparently are that good I wanted to hear them.

Agree with you that listening to the originals is best but I googled a track on my iPad and as I was busy painting just let the tracks keep playing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2017)

Hacker Khan said:



			This may be a stupid question but why not listen to the originals?  Surely the intention of these tribute bands is to sound exactly like the originals.  I can sort of see the attraction in seeing tribute bands live if there is no way you can see the originals, but struggle to see why you would listen to a tribute band trying to do perfect copies of the original, when you can just listen to the originals instead. Or have I missed something, do the tribute bands do their own songs based on the style of the originals?
		
Click to expand...

Aussie Pink Floyd are brilliant and its a full stage show a la Floyd. Granted the voices are different but the musicianship is brilliant and authentic to the original


----------



## PieMan (Sep 20, 2017)

This.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1XT7Iw4b3Y

Imagine in front of a roaring log fire with a large glass of fine red wine; or a good single malt!


----------



## BrianM (Sep 20, 2017)

PieMan said:



			This.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1XT7Iw4b3Y

Imagine in front of a roaring log fire with a large glass of fine red wine; or a good single malt!
		
Click to expand...

Great tune &#128512;
Only a good malt would do &#128521;&#129347;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 20, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Great tune &#62976;
Only a *good malt *would do &#62985;&#24324;
		
Click to expand...

And that's another debate in itself. :cheers:


----------



## bansheedrate (Sep 21, 2017)

Been listening to The Script's new songs. I so love Dany!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2017)

Still rediscovering _Songs in the Keys of Life_ and for the first time actually _listening _to it.

40 yrs old and brilliant, brilliant, brilliant


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 21, 2017)

Listening to Jace Everett, Bad Things theme tune to True Blood, see he's on in Glasgow when I'm down in October so going to get tickets,on the night before Aussie Pink Floyd should be a good weekend.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 25, 2017)

[video=youtube;s4wDKldoq5M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4wDKldoq5M[/video]

You're welcome


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 14, 2017)

The Cure - Disintegration. One of my favourite albums of all time. On vinyl, with a bottle of red and a couple of bored dogs. Sometimes, just sometimes, life throws a perfect hour at you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2017)

[video=youtube;ybtl9qVFAjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybtl9qVFAjc[/video]


----------



## AWM (Oct 14, 2017)

[video=youtube;qvGjdCekH5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvGjdCekH5c[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Oct 14, 2017)

Sons of Apollo.......rocky, progy Supergroup type thing...
Like this a lot especially Portnoy's tubthumpin'


https://youtu.be/J_1N8kVYfkE


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 14, 2017)

At work, yesterday evening, had Rude Boy Revival on at top volume...
Everyone that walked past my room tapped on the glass with a full on smile and a :thup:...
Proper feelgood sounds...


This morning, whilst doing a bit of baking, it has to be Ultimate Kylie...
Really helps with my stirring...


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2017)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;qvGjdCekH5c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvGjdCekH5c[/video]
		
Click to expand...

One of my favourite live acts of all time ..................... and don't forget The Nimmo Brothers, too!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2017)

Alter Bridge live at the O2


----------



## AMcC (Oct 14, 2017)

Got tickets to go and see Deacon Blue next year, so listening to some their stuff now to get me in the mood.  Can't beat belting out a bit of Dignity


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2017)

AMcC said:



			Got tickets to go and see Deacon Blue next year, so listening to some their stuff now to get me in the mood.  Can't beat belting out a bit of Dignity
		
Click to expand...

Great track


----------



## AMcC (Oct 14, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great track
		
Click to expand...

Often at concerts they just let the crowd take  over

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7OWqzFlOVkI


----------



## chrisd (Oct 14, 2017)

Just back from the matinee of School of Rock. Really good show and the kids are awesome


----------



## AWM (Oct 18, 2017)

[video=youtube;dZS5OXcbeR8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZS5OXcbeR8[/video]


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2017)

If this doesn't get your foot tapping, your in need of a doctor!

[video=youtube_share;VpIULCZEQH0]https://youtu.be/VpIULCZEQH0[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great track
		
Click to expand...

I sit listening to _Dignity_ and consider what I'm to receive from my mum's estate - and my thoughts take me up the west coast - sailing out of Oban popping into Tobermory and then heading through the islands and places north...and I just might - and I'll be listening to DB


----------



## AWM (Oct 19, 2017)

[video=youtube;FxZkeJ_BQ3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxZkeJ_BQ3A[/video]


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 19, 2017)

Liam Gallagherâ€™s latest offering is rather good ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 19, 2017)

Mongo Ninja


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 20, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;86NDKx0elEg]https://youtu.be/86NDKx0elEg[/video]

So catchy, I'd never heard of The Hunna before they appeared on my random Deezer list.


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2017)

Shades of Janis Joplin here .................

[video=youtube_share;eVBscoVuvi4]https://youtu.be/eVBscoVuvi4?list=PLPpExmQDO1mc_7IVxOuVa0JsgdU-wuxmu[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2017)

Slime said:



			Shades of Janis Joplin here .................

[video=youtube_share;eVBscoVuvi4]https://youtu.be/eVBscoVuvi4?list=PLPpExmQDO1mc_7IVxOuVa0JsgdU-wuxmu[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Saw her supporting Paul Rodgers, she's good. :thup:


----------



## Piece (Oct 20, 2017)

Dream Theater


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2017)

Just got my ticketsâ€¦â€¦ :whoo:

[video=youtube;nCBASt507WA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCBASt507WA[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 20, 2017)

[video=youtube;_6igcfvq2BQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6igcfvq2BQ[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just got my ticketsâ€¦â€¦ :whoo:

[video=youtube;nCBASt507WA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCBASt507WA[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Always a good show. Really enjoy seeing him live


----------



## AWM (Oct 20, 2017)

[video=youtube;kWS54NJdB_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWS54NJdB_8[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Always a good show. Really enjoy seeing him live
		
Click to expand...

Always good value, both in terms of the performance and the ticket cost; under 50 quid before the usual add ons. :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 23, 2017)

Won't mean much to many but I just heard that Martin Eric Ain has died - only 50. 

They weren't one of the "fashionable" thrash bands but I loved Celtic Frost and "Into The Pandemonium" remains one of my favourite albums.

[video=youtube;a5DyJJ4SV8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5DyJJ4SV8c[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 23, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Won't mean much to many but I just heard that Martin Eric Ain has died - only 50. 

They weren't one of the "fashionable" thrash bands but I loved Celtic Frost and "Into The Pandemonium" remains one of my favourite albums.

[video=youtube;a5DyJJ4SV8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5DyJJ4SV8c[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Goddamit, I love a bit of Celtic Frost, sad to hear this.


----------



## AWM (Oct 23, 2017)

[video=youtube;2AmrIydnXIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AmrIydnXIs[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 23, 2017)

_No Roots _by Faithless from 2004 wsas my driving listening of choice this evening.  Not listened to it before.  Pretty darned epic.


----------



## AWM (Oct 24, 2017)

[video=youtube;X-s3VDUq3Ew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-s3VDUq3Ew[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2017)

...and a bit of Beatdown Hardcore for a quiet night in...but make sure the neighbours are out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUX0qIKR-BM


----------



## AMcC (Oct 24, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Just got my ticketsâ€¦â€¦ :whoo:

[video=youtube;nCBASt507WA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCBASt507WA[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I got tickets too, can't wait to see him again.  We were at the Reckless 30th concert - just amazing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2017)

AMcC said:



			I got tickets too, can't wait to see him again.  We were at the Reckless 30th concert - just amazing
		
Click to expand...

I did the Reckless 30th tour and the original Reckless tour; where did that 30 years go?  

Where are you seeing him?  O2 for me.


----------



## AWM (Oct 24, 2017)

[video=youtube;k0Vjxcma_HM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Vjxcma_HM[/video]


----------



## AMcC (Oct 24, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			I did the Reckless 30th tour and the original Reckless tour; where did that 30 years go?  

Where are you seeing him?  O2 for me.
		
Click to expand...

SSE Hydro in Glasgow


----------



## Piece (Oct 24, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Won't mean much to many but I just heard that Martin Eric Ain has died - only 50. 

They weren't one of the "fashionable" thrash bands but I loved Celtic Frost and "Into The Pandemonium" remains one of my favourite albums.

[video=youtube;a5DyJJ4SV8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5DyJJ4SV8c[/video]
		
Click to expand...


Now there's a name I haven't heard for a long time! Celtic Frost. Sad to hear the news.

Whilst working, I've had Dream Theater, David Cook, Megadeth and Metallica.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2017)

"The greatest rock and roll band in the land ................... Humble Pie."

[video=youtube_share;kV0uV2XyIHw]https://youtu.be/kV0uV2XyIHw[/video]


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2017)

................. and here's another one of theirs;

[video=youtube_share;DXF8aE0svvU]https://youtu.be/DXF8aE0svvU[/video]


----------



## AWM (Oct 25, 2017)

[video=youtube;rx4XEso9Um0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rx4XEso9Um0[/video]


----------



## Piece (Oct 25, 2017)

Rush medley today...Hold Your Fire, Permanent Waves, Power Windows, Presto...


----------



## AWM (Oct 25, 2017)

[video=youtube;smeGFC8JeAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smeGFC8JeAI[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2017)

Piece said:



			Rush medley today...Hold Your Fire, Permanent Waves, Power Windows, Presto...
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad musical backdrop to the day


----------



## AWM (Oct 26, 2017)

[video=youtube;ktLTPfl4Kss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktLTPfl4Kss[/video]


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 27, 2017)

Halloween stuff, Screaming Lord Sutch, The Cramps, etc etc. getting ready for the Halloween party at the pub on Saturday Knight.


----------



## AWM (Oct 27, 2017)

[video=youtube;1NZvf4uwilM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NZvf4uwilM[/video]


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;LCnebZnysmI]https://youtu.be/LCnebZnysmI[/video]


----------



## Piece (Oct 27, 2017)

Tesseract, 30 Seconds from Mars and Tears for Fears today.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 27, 2017)

Slime said:



			[video=youtube_share;LCnebZnysmI]https://youtu.be/LCnebZnysmI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Classic! :thup:


----------



## User62651 (Oct 27, 2017)

Strange one for me but just discovered and enjoying Christine and the Queens via radio1/youtube about a year after everyone else.
Mesmeric stage performances with her dancers and great vocals over a simple but hypnotic electronic sound. Her covers of old 90s dance classics are good too.
Sucker for a female French accent too.


----------



## AWM (Oct 28, 2017)

[video=youtube;s7FssPpNG2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7FssPpNG2w[/video]


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2017)

Shin Kicker by the late, great .........................

[video=youtube_share;WpkvNekADJE]https://youtu.be/WpkvNekADJE[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Classic! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I look just need to look at that LP cover - and instantly the opening bars of _Burn _roar through my head...brilliant - love it.  One of my all time favourite albums.  Bought it off a pal as one of three cassettes for Â£1 the lot.  _Burn _plus _Journey to the Centre of the Earth_ and _Dark Side of the Moon _.  Not bad for Â£1.  Mind - wasn't yesterday that purchase.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2017)

I don't think you can beat the good old days of proper music.

[video=youtube_share;OznS7X9BOxs]https://youtu.be/OznS7X9BOxs[/video]


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 28, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I look just need to look at that LP cover - and instantly the opening bars of _Burn _roar through my head...brilliant - love it.  One of my all time favourite albums.  Bought it off a pal as one of three cassettes for Â£1 the lot.  _Burn _plus _Journey to the Centre of the Earth_ and _Dark Side of the Moon _.  Not bad for Â£1.  Mind - wasn't yesterday that purchase.
		
Click to expand...

I had a C90 with Burn on one side and IIRC Whitesnake's "Come and Get it" on the other. Had "Stormbringer" on vinyl.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2017)

Kenny Wayne Shepherd band at the IndigO2.


----------



## DRW (Oct 30, 2017)

A bit of Aronchupa, been on repeat all day:-

[video=youtube_share;l-sZyfFX4F0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-sZyfFX4F0[/video]

Who cant like a bit of llama in their living room or I'm an albatraoz.


----------



## AWM (Oct 30, 2017)

[video=youtube;FLIzySLcdUE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLIzySLcdUE[/video]


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;cdf-QKyLeOs]https://youtu.be/cdf-QKyLeOs[/video]


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2017)

[video=youtube;5q0GVxacp3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q0GVxacp3o[/video]


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 31, 2017)

Or this with moving pictures. Tell me again why you aren't watching this programme. LOL

[video=youtube;u7cN-zeLUuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7cN-zeLUuI[/video]


----------



## AWM (Oct 31, 2017)

[video=youtube;lgu64WOtXfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgu64WOtXfA[/video]


----------



## ADB (Nov 3, 2017)

Some great guests including including the Ice Man Albert Collins...

[video=youtube_share;KDd7wBXTIRc]https://youtu.be/KDd7wBXTIRc[/video]


----------



## AWM (Nov 3, 2017)

[video=youtube;YJVwJ0nz5ho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJVwJ0nz5ho[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2017)

[video=youtube;xZo6q9WFlPs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZo6q9WFlPs[/video]


----------



## AWM (Nov 3, 2017)

[video=youtube;T-2_PXzzLJo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-2_PXzzLJo[/video]


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 3, 2017)

I only stumbled across this the other day, never heard it before but I like it. Any toto fans on here? 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7CQpvc8quQ8


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 3, 2017)

Monty Python - Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 3, 2017)

After just watching the documentary on BBC4 I will be fishing out my vinyl copy of Queens News of the World album tomorrow and listening to that.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 3, 2017)

Listening to one of the best albums ever - Violator by Depeche Mode


----------



## louise_a (Nov 3, 2017)

Listening to a new album I picked up at a gig this week, Heal Thyself Pt1 by Steven Page.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 4, 2017)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;FxZkeJ_BQ3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxZkeJ_BQ3A[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Tickets for this one landed this morning. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Blondie Debbie Harry on Jonathan Ross, still sounds good , but would I or could i    :rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2017)

Been posted before but worth another look I think.

[video=youtube;2u-PjvRyr0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u-PjvRyr0I[/video]


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2017)

Slime said:



			Shin Kicker by the late, great .........................

[video=youtube_share;WpkvNekADJE]https://youtu.be/WpkvNekADJE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Saw him at Lancaster University in the about '77... wow!



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



_Burn _plus _Journey to the Centre of the Earth_ and _Dark Side of the Moon _.
		
Click to expand...

Classic stuff! Was listening to The Six Wives of Henry the VIII recently, and Dark Side gets a regular airing.



pauldj42 said:



			Monty Python - Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life.
		
Click to expand...

Will be the 'going in' music at my funeral...seems appropriate for Brian's life...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Been posted before but worth another look I think.

[video=youtube;2u-PjvRyr0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u-PjvRyr0I[/video]
		
Click to expand...


NO STAIRWAY!!!   Denied.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 5, 2017)

Pathetic Shark said:



			NO STAIRWAY!!!   Denied.
		
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Captainron (Nov 5, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			What? 

Click to expand...

Wayneâ€™s World reference


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 6, 2017)

Out of the 00s on CDs recently donated by a friend I have pulled out Nirvana - _Nevermind_ - yet another I have heard the singles off - but never got around to the album back then...


----------



## ADB (Nov 7, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out of the 00s on CDs recently donated by a friend I have pulled out Nirvana - _Nevermind_ - yet another I have heard the singles off - but never got around to the album back then...
		
Click to expand...

I can honestly say that album changed my life...I can still remember exactly where I was the first time I heard SLTS back in â€˜91, nothing (musically) has ever come close to that experience.


----------



## Piece (Nov 8, 2017)

The Corrs....


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;OSWKw15rCoI]https://youtu.be/OSWKw15rCoI[/video]


----------



## MarkE (Nov 8, 2017)

Alestorm - No grave but the sea. Easily the best thing to come out of Scotland.:thup:


----------



## Sats (Nov 8, 2017)

80's hair metal (Dokken, Motley Crue, Ratt, Poison, Warrant etc)
Blues/Rock/Bluegrass/ stuff - Black pistol fire, Black keys, Dorothy, Welshy Arms etc


----------



## AWM (Nov 8, 2017)

[video=youtube;-rrgp92uBRc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rrgp92uBRc[/video]


----------



## adam6177 (Nov 9, 2017)

In the last week I've rediscovered 2 old albums..... Stereophonics - word gets around and The streets - original pirate material.  Forgot how good they are.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2017)

Interesting. Apparently on 23% built on. Feels so much more


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 11, 2017)

Just transferring some cassettes â€˜yes Iâ€™m that oldâ€™ to cds that I recorded in the 70s mostly blues that I recorded from the Paul Jones radio show, first up Cream , Eric Bibb, and on now Howling Wolf Little Red Rooster, also on this tape the title track from The Old Grey Whistle Test by The Mississippi All Stars, going to be a late night I think.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 13, 2017)

We saw Milton Jones last evening. The silliest couple of hours I've ever spent ( well, since the last time I saw him) he was so so funny, I'd happily see him anytime.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2017)

Dan Patlansky. Fortunately Miss Shaw Taylor will be along shortly to rescue the evening.


----------



## Piece (Nov 16, 2017)

David Cook. Ex-American Idol winner.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lDCYjb8RHk

Some Electro ....


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 18, 2017)

RIP Malcolm 

[video=youtube;ZDCs7ijNUVM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDCs7ijNUVM[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2017)

https://youtu.be/6EWqTym2cQU

Angus always stole the limelight, Bon too, but Malcolm glued it together....


----------



## JamesR (Nov 21, 2017)

The Killers Christmas songs - Joel the Lump of Coal being my personal favourite


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 21, 2017)

Squeezing out Sparks by Graham Parker and the Rumour.


----------



## noyes (Nov 22, 2017)

Any Foreign Fields fans here? These guys are so good!

[video=youtube;a6eR-Okd2t4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6eR-Okd2t4[/video]


----------



## JamesR (Nov 28, 2017)

A Christmas Gift For You from Phil Spector


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 28, 2017)

The Clash - Street Rats - Live, Outtakes, Demos


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;mg4pug1mKJU]https://youtu.be/mg4pug1mKJU[/video]


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 28, 2017)

*I love this thread, I've discovered some great bands thanks to some of the posts on here. Cheers guys!!*


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2017)

Siouxsie and the Banshees live at the royal Albert Hall, was at the gig and not heard it since then


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2017)

Slime said:



			[video=youtube_share;mg4pug1mKJU]https://youtu.be/mg4pug1mKJU[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Just watched this again and suddenly realised that Eric 'The Crafty Cockney' Bristow is on bass guitar .


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 1, 2017)

The intensity the Blood Brothers brought to their live shows was legendary...

[video=youtube;00WeTMIO08Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00WeTMIO08Q[/video]


----------



## AWM (Dec 1, 2017)

[video=youtube;VORUDEzu89M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUDEzu89M&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## ridonver (Dec 7, 2017)

I like to play The Beatles' songs lately.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2017)

Been listening to Amy Macdonald Under Stars Live in Berlin


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2017)

Drive down to Southport, Marillion - Misplaced Childhood.
Drive home, Betty Davis - They Say I'm Different, Deftones - Adrenaline and then White Pony.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Drive down to Southport, Marillion - Misplaced Childhood.
Drive home, Betty Davis - They Say I'm Different, Deftones - Adrenaline and then White Pony.
		
Click to expand...

Can't beat Misplaced. Saw Fish do it live on the 30th anniversary tour last year and evoked so many memories. Off to see him do the Clutching At Straws album live in its entirety on Wednesday in Bristol.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't beat Misplaced. Saw Fish do it live on the 30th anniversary tour last year and evoked so many memories. Off to see him do the Clutching At Straws album live in its entirety on Wednesday in Bristol.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe I didn't go to see the tour last year, Misplaced Childhood is probably my all time fave album, it has so many great moments.
First gig I ever went to was Marillion at Sheffield City Hall 1988 (should have been 1987 but initial gig was cancelled due to Fish having a bad cold), I think it was the Clutching At Straws tour. May have to check out dates for his latest gigs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I can't believe I didn't go to see the tour last year, Misplaced Childhood is probably my all time fave album, it has so many great moments.
First gig I ever went to was Marillion at Sheffield City Hall 1988 (should have been 1987 but initial gig was cancelled due to Fish having a bad cold), I think it was the Clutching At Straws tour. May have to check out dates for his latest gigs.
		
Click to expand...

Wylam Brewery Newcastle on 20th December


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wylam Brewery Newcastle on 20th December
		
Click to expand...


Aargh, it's only a couple of miles from my house, craft ale as well  but a work night


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2017)

Genesis, The Trick of the Tail album. Initially bought this when it came out 40?? years ago.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Genesis, The Trick of the Tail album. Initially bought this when it came out 40?? years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Great album, do you think it's their best? Next year's captain at our place reckons it is but obviously I had to disagree.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Great album, do you think it's their best? Next year's captain at our place reckons it is but obviously I had to disagree.
		
Click to expand...

Lamb lies down on Broadway for me, closely followed by And then there were three. Quite often play Seconds Out. Best Genesis tracks, Ripples, and Suppers Ready.

Currently listening to Brain salad surgery by ELP


----------



## Crow (Dec 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC6SwzXvyzw


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2017)

[video] My old band mate Andycraw on Youtube[videos]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 15, 2017)

Bit of Billy Bragg

https://youtu.be/2jO82fkgmoI


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Roy Orbison BBC4


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2017)

On Wednesday HID and i and saw Queen at the O2. We met up with Blue in Munich and his welfare officer for meal then went our own ways to see the show. I always regretted not seeing them back in the day (Queen not BIM)  but we really enjoyed Adam Lambert and the whole event. 

We stayed over and saw Alfie Boe and Michael Ball the next evening - it was quite different from the previous night but we were dead centre stage row 10, and the view doesn't get much better and they were awesome too, although I thought we were seeing Alfie Bass and Bobby Ball (You need to be old to remember them)

2 great nights, fabulous music and good to meet BIM and other half- and an unexpected bonus, wife found a Xmas pressie  she wanted so I now don't have to trapse round the shops myself deciding (and getting wrong) a gift this year


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2017)

Genesis live at Old Trafford 07.07.07.
Was at the gig and the atmosphere around the stadium was incredible.
Canâ€™t believe it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;u2l1N_M7AJQ]https://youtu.be/u2l1N_M7AJQ[/video]


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 16, 2017)

Indoor Garden Party... a bit different. A bit bluesy, a bit country. A different singer for almost every track, including Russell Crowe occasionally.


----------



## ChrisB0210 (Dec 16, 2017)

Shed Seven - Instant Pleasures (new album). Great return to form from the lads and I'm off to see them in Leeds on Monday with the Missus!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 16, 2017)

Suede .... not really listened to them in a while. in particular this song that reminded me of a girl i was on off with about the time i met my wife

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv2OTFN1ZdE


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2017)

Clutching At Straws by Marillion. Great album in its own right but having seen Fish do it live on Wednesday it's just reminded me what a piece of work it was


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2017)

[video=youtube_share;LByiVlc6czA]https://youtu.be/LByiVlc6czA[/video]


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 17, 2017)

ELO due to Tashys thread been a fan for years


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2017)

Courtesy of Santa (aka Mrs. BiM);

[video=youtube;M6AXc0k6LLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6AXc0k6LLY[/video]

:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Courtesy of Santa (aka Mrs. BiM);

[video=youtube;M6AXc0k6LLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6AXc0k6LLY[/video]

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Forgotten what a great guitarist that guy is. Haven't heard his stuff for ages


----------



## Slime (Dec 25, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Courtesy of Santa (aka Mrs. BiM);

[video=youtube;M6AXc0k6LLY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6AXc0k6LLY[/video]

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, BiM.
It beats the heck out of all these Christmas songs and carols I'm being forced to listen to!
Is that his best album?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2017)

Slime said:



			Thanks for that, BiM.
It beats the heck out of all these Christmas songs and carols I'm being forced to listen to!
Is that his best album?
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome.  

As to is it his best album, I'm late to this particular party and it's only the second album of his that I've got out of well over 20 that he's done in his own right.  I certainly prefer it to Battle Scars which is the other one I have, but I've nowhere near enough knowledge to answer the question honestly, sorry.


----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're welcome.  

As to is it his best album, I'm late to this particular party and it's only the second album of his that I've got out of well over 20 that he's done in his own right.  I certainly prefer it to Battle Scars which is the other one I have, but I've nowhere near enough knowledge to answer the question honestly, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

No worries BiM, I'll definitely check him out :thup:.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 26, 2017)

4:07... the wife snoring!!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 26, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			4:07... the wife snoring!!!
		
Click to expand...

Mine started at 3.19.....gonna be a long day&#128549;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2017)

Slime said:



			No worries BiM, I'll definitely check him out :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

Slime,

Found this;

https://www.besteveralbums.com/thechart.php?b=29854

Scroll down a little bit & it ranks his album in order.  Not sure how they came to it rankings but as a check, I decided which two Kenny Wayne Shepherd albums I'd recommend and if there was one to avoid if someone asked; my recommended choices came second & third in the rankings and the avoid was dead last so there might be something in it.......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 26, 2017)

Been a two tone day today. Very enjoyable


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 27, 2017)

Tears for Fears great hits Ruling the World


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 27, 2017)

Today has been a Fleetwood Mac day with Dire Straits chucked in for good measure. Very chilled


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2017)

Born in the USA...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Born in the USA...
		
Click to expand...

Not with that accent you weren't.......


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 27, 2017)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not with that accent you weren't....... 

Click to expand...

Y'all down in the hood wi' da Boyz?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 28, 2017)

A lost CD recently found - and I'd forgotten how good it is - _Daniel Powter_'s 2005 eponymous album.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2017)

Full Marillion and Fish catalogue today. In a very happy Homer place. The world is totally Fugazi


----------



## AWM (Jan 1, 2018)

[video=youtube;Wgy8yqBFsnU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgy8yqBFsnU[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 5, 2018)

A deeper understanding - The war on drugs. 

I usually struggle to pick my favourite album of the year. Not in 2017. This was comfortably the best offering of the year. Just beautiful lyrically and musically. If 2018 isn't careful it may be the best offering this year as well.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2018)

While making tea...

Slayer - Reign In Blood, true classic thrash
Burzum - Hvis lyset tar oss, absolute classic Black Metal/Trance/concept album.


----------



## Piece (Jan 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			While making tea...

*Slayer - Reign In Blood, true classic thrash*
Burzum - Hvis lyset tar oss, absolute classic Black Metal/Trance/concept album.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of these tracks popped up on my shuffle today. :clap:


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 5, 2018)

Snow goose by Camel.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;Yoj2KzxkPw0]https://youtu.be/Yoj2KzxkPw0[/video]

Heard this form the first time in God knows how long today.
Classic hard rock.
You've been well and truly Schenkered!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 5, 2018)

Piece said:



			A couple of these tracks popped up on my shuffle today. :clap:
		
Click to expand...

&#128516;
Postmortem, as black a buggery.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Top of the pops from 1985 on BBC 4. I was 23 years old then and travelling the world with the navy. Bringing back some great memories. Oh to be 23 again.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 6, 2018)

Craig Charles funk and soul show, my Saturday night staple. Goddam thatâ€™s fonky ðŸ˜»


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 6, 2018)

Best of dire straights


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Best of dire straights
		
Click to expand...

Was that a tribute act to Dire Straits?:thup: Good choice though. Great band (and even better live and a shame they are no longer making music together)


----------



## AWM (Jan 8, 2018)

[video=youtube;JKEWNdxeh9o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKEWNdxeh9o[/video]


----------



## Piece (Jan 9, 2018)

Chilled mix. Faithless, Roger Sanchez, Moby, etc.

Will ramp up to full blown metal in a moment.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 9, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			A deeper understanding - The war on drugs. 

I usually struggle to pick my favourite album of the year. Not in 2017. This was comfortably the best offering of the year. Just beautiful lyrically and musically. If 2018 isn't careful it may be the best offering this year as well.
		
Click to expand...

Ive been aware of the War on drugs for maybe 10 years and never really delved into their work. Recently though i stumbled into Kurt Vile and after really liking some of his stuff, i did a little digging and found TWOD...

Anyways, i am liking them to be honest. Different to what my preconception of them had been.

Must say though that Adam Granduciel's vocals are in an almost identical style / delivery  to Bob Dylan in the late 70's. In fact the are very much Springsteen 78-84 (Nebraska, River, Darkness on.. etc). Now seeing as the boss lifts a lot from Mr Zimmerman, that is to be understood.

Not saying that's a bad thing either.


----------



## AWM (Jan 9, 2018)

[video=youtube;WkOPuCZwzsY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkOPuCZwzsY[/video]


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 9, 2018)

At this very moment as I type - QSP - Quatro, Scott and Powell

[video=youtube;_RjtqXi9znk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RjtqXi9znk[/video]


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2018)

Some Twee anorak from the late 80's

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-FEbk0kHmw


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2018)

2nd Reading of the Trade Bill in the House of Commons - it's a ripper! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2018)

PieMan said:



			2nd Reading of the Trade Bill in the House of Commons - it's a ripper! &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

i'll just wait for the greatest hits thanks


----------



## Slime (Jan 9, 2018)

The first band I ever saw live;

[video=youtube_share;HYAd0-ifNlM]https://youtu.be/HYAd0-ifNlM[/video]


----------



## PieMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Musically the new Foo Fighters album; and some old The Guess Who.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 9, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was that a tribute act to Dire Straits?:thup: Good choice though. Great band (and even better live and a shame they are no longer making music together)
		
Click to expand...

You got me there Mr H


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2018)

Little smattering of Meat Loaf tonight as I found a couple of CD's tucked away behind a cook book in the kitchen. Life's a lemon and I want my money back!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 9, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Little smattering of Meat Loaf tonight as I found a couple of CD's tucked away behind a cook book in the kitchen. Life's a lemon and I want my money back!
		
Click to expand...

2 out of 3 ain't bad Mr H


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 9, 2018)

Bit of light relief for me today and showing my age. Number 1's of the 70's.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 9, 2018)

Superjoint Ritual followed by Lamb Of God, then The Isley Brothers to groove home to.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2018)

The big lump that is Blue in Munich introduced me to the blues if Joanne Shaw Taylor and I have to say he knows good blues music the old boy &#128513;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2018)

chrisd said:



			The big lump that is Blue in Munich introduced me to the blues if Joanne Shaw Taylor and I have to say he knows good blues music the old boy &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

  :thup:  Tried Kenny Wayne Shepherd yet?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Bit of light relief for me today and showing my age. Number 1's of the 70's.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good. Highlight so far?


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 9, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds good. Highlight so far?
		
Click to expand...

Queen with bohemian rhapsody, 10cc, blonde Steve Harley and cockney rebel, mud, and bay city rollers


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



  :thup:  Tried Kenny Wayne Shepherd yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, on JST disc 2 now. Also listened to her on my new Google Home


----------



## Slime (Jan 9, 2018)

Going back to my youth again;

[video=youtube_share;G5w6YWZtyzM]https://youtu.be/G5w6YWZtyzM?list=RDG5w6YWZtyzM[/video]


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 10, 2018)

Excellent track from my youth, still good today but never seen this version before today.

[video=youtube;lrnvPCSP6Q8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrnvPCSP6Q8[/video]


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 10, 2018)

chrisd said:



			The big lump that is Blue in Munich introduced me to the blues if Joanne Shaw Taylor and I have to say he knows good blues music the old boy &#128513;
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



  :thup:  Tried Kenny Wayne Shepherd yet?
		
Click to expand...

If JST is up your street have a listen to Ana Popovic, Janiva Magness, Robin Rogers, for some Sax blues try Mindi Abair and if you like Mindi, try Candy Dulfer for more Sax, which is bluesy, soul, funk and jazz.

On the male side of things have listen to Walter Trout, Mick Clarke, Oli Brown, Coco Montoya, Sony Landreth, Joe Bonamassa and one of my favourites Jeff Healy


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			Oli Brown
		
Click to expand...

What's happened to Oli Brown recently? I saw him a couple of times maybe 10 or so years ago because a lad I knew played drums for him.
He was a talented skinny little bugger back then.


----------



## AWM (Jan 10, 2018)

[video=youtube;bWvE2c6VCGE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWvE2c6VCGE[/video]


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 10, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			What's happened to Oli Brown recently? I saw him a couple of times maybe 10 or so years ago because a lad I knew played drums for him.
He was a talented skinny little bugger back then.
		
Click to expand...

I've no idea, I saw him at the Cluny at good while back and looking at his album release dates that could quite possibly have been 2008, his last album was out 2013.

Looked him up on the web and if it's the same person, he's gone all rock, got tatted up and created a band called Raveneye and they are playing the Think Tank (???) in Newcastle on the 28th Jan, http://www.olibrownofficial.com/


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 10, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			I've no idea, I saw him at the Cluny at good while back and looking at his album release dates that could quite possibly have been 2008, his last album was out 2013.

Looked him up on the web and if it's the same person, he's gone all rock, got tatted up and created a band called Raveneye and they are playing the Think Tank (???) in Newcastle on the 28th Jan, http://www.olibrownofficial.com/

Click to expand...

That's definitely him, saw him at a small pub in Hartlepool then I think the O2 in Newcastle supporting Walter Trout about a year after.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 10, 2018)

This morning I've been listening to recent albums by Beach Slang, The Menzingers and City & Colour. Now I've got a bit more eclectic and I'm listening to a Greatest Hits album by Vangelis. Chariots of Fire is still an absolute anthem.


----------



## Piece (Jan 10, 2018)

Queensryche - Rage for Order
Rush - Presto


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2018)

Watched a documentary on Sky Arts about the Wish You Were Here album so today has been a Pink Floyd day.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			If JST is up your street have a listen to Ana Popovic, Janiva Magness, Robin Rogers, for some Sax blues try Mindi Abair and if you like Mindi, try Candy Dulfer for more Sax, which is bluesy, soul, funk and jazz.

On the male side of things have listen to Walter Trout, Mick Clarke, Oli Brown, Coco Montoya, Sony Landreth, Joe Bonamassa and one of my favourites Jeff Healy
		
Click to expand...

A list of some I've never heard of, I saw Walter Trout a couple of years back and also have seen the legend that is Joe Bonamassa


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2018)

chrisd said:



			A list of some I've never heard of, I saw Walter Trout a couple of years back and also have seen the legend that is Joe Bonamassa
		
Click to expand...

What was Walter Trout like live?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;Ztf_VBhcL7c]https://youtu.be/Ztf_VBhcL7c[/video]

A bit like this...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2018)

Imurg said:



			[video=youtube_share;Ztf_VBhcL7c]https://youtu.be/Ztf_VBhcL7c[/video]

A bit like this...
		
Click to expand...

That would do it. Will need to keep an eye out for tickets this year if he tours


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2018)

Ty[video=youtube_share;jP2EvSNHqh0]https://youtu.be/jP2EvSNHqh0[/video]

Possibly one of my favourite songs of all time...


----------



## AWM (Jan 10, 2018)

[video=youtube;tRFIWaJaD8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRFIWaJaD8s[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			If JST is up your street have a listen to Ana Popovic, Janiva Magness, Robin Rogers, for some Sax blues try Mindi Abair and if you like Mindi, try Candy Dulfer for more Sax, which is bluesy, soul, funk and jazz.

On the male side of things have listen to Walter Trout, Mick Clarke, Oli Brown, Coco Montoya, Sony Landreth, Joe Bonamassa *and one of my favourites Jeff Healey*

Click to expand...

And mine :thup:

[video=youtube;660a3z7r2_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=660a3z7r2_4[/video]


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 11, 2018)

The year Jeff Healy passed away, he was due to tour the UK, I was gutted that he had died and that I'd not get to see him play live.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 11, 2018)

After discovering my amazon prime membership also includes Music streaming, i have just had the Verve Urban Hymns, now listening to Primal Scream Dirty Hits!


----------



## AWM (Jan 15, 2018)

[video=youtube;_seBHGQCqgU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_seBHGQCqgU[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 15, 2018)

The Cranberries - Zombie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The Cranberries - Zombie.
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe Delores O'Riordan has died so young. Such a shame


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 15, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't believe Delores O'Riordan has died so young. Such a shame
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic singer. 
RIP.


----------



## AWM (Jan 16, 2018)

[video=youtube;3QxwYWYzEis]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QxwYWYzEis[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 16, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			The Cranberries - Zombie.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Had a massive crush on Dolores when I was younger. So much attitude and talent in a tiny little elfish package. RIP girl &#128546;


----------



## AWM (Jan 16, 2018)

[video=youtube;QXrk3V6F-Rw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXrk3V6F-Rw[/video]


----------



## Piece (Jan 17, 2018)

Alter Bridge
Funeral for a Friend
Devin Townsend


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 17, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;wEj7xYyj9n4]https://youtu.be/wEj7xYyj9n4[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 17, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;CBvsPW0uT4Q]https://youtu.be/CBvsPW0uT4Q[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2018)

Piece said:



			Alter Bridge
		
Click to expand...

And I used to have so much respect for your musical taste &#128540;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2018)

[video=youtube;p2q0NXIL6m0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2q0NXIL6m0[/video]


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 17, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			[video=youtube_share;wEj7xYyj9n4]https://youtu.be/wEj7xYyj9n4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Big fan of "Of monsters And Men", Nanna has a terrific voice.


----------



## rulefan (Jan 17, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ytLOWfyTqs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4tf9TMqmhA


----------



## Piece (Jan 17, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			And I used to have so much respect for your musical taste &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128513;&#128526;


----------



## rulefan (Jan 17, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLQd13BbFEc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAOfjbGhm4A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3NColnrW1g


----------



## AWM (Jan 17, 2018)

[video=youtube;qxhNAEbHUnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxhNAEbHUnE[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;JdkuHgSzNhg]https://youtu.be/JdkuHgSzNhg[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2018)

Mostly Autumn https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvlvcFnZRHk

Great concept album and reviews here. Fantastic and underrated band http://www.cd-services.com/product_info.aspx?id=12856&qry=&key=&genre=32&pi=0


----------



## rulefan (Jan 17, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B39L71aPAKk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRj7sAJy7rY


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2018)

Had a Genesis fest this morning on my way to Manc, trying to decide which is my favourite album, still can't decide 
Anyway, I came across these on Photobucket a bit ago, can't believe it was over 10 years ago.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2018)

The Corries - to get my Burns singing tuned up for my Burns Supper tomorrow evening


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Had a Genesis fest this morning on my way to Manc, trying to decide which is my favourite album, still can't decide 
Anyway, I came across these on Photobucket a bit ago, can't believe it was over 10 years ago.

View attachment 24248
View attachment 24249
View attachment 24250

Click to expand...

I'm an _'up to and (just) including Then There Were Three' _Genesis fan.  After that - yeugh!!  My favourite swings all over the place - but currently it is between _Selling England by the Pound_ and _Trick of the Tail_


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm an _'up to and (just) including Then There Were Three' _Genesis fan.  After that - yeugh!!  My favourite swings all over the place - but currently it is between _Selling England by the Pound_ and _Trick of the Tail_

Click to expand...

Top 3 for me are Wind and Wuthering, then I can never decide between Then There Were Three and Duke, both have great songs on them. 
I also really like Lamb Lies Down but I prefer the live versions when Phil is singing, his voice is much more melodic than Peters IMO.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;BxfHTISJlfw]https://youtu.be/BxfHTISJlfw[/video]


----------



## Piece (Jan 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Had a *Genesis* fest this morning on my way to Manc, trying to decide which is my favourite album, still can't decide 
Anyway, I came across these on Photobucket a bit ago, can't believe it was over 10 years ago.

View attachment 24248
View attachment 24249
View attachment 24250

Click to expand...

:mmm::mmm:


----------



## AWM (Jan 19, 2018)

[video=youtube;UaaFWKKxl4g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaaFWKKxl4g[/video]


----------



## Piece (Jan 19, 2018)

Mad Capsule Markets....


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2018)

Was listening to Phil Collins this morning.  Old before my time...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;exqCFoPiwpk]https://youtu.be/exqCFoPiwpk[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;8VvB_UmmIzk]https://youtu.be/8VvB_UmmIzk[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;Qh5WBegTy7M]https://youtu.be/Qh5WBegTy7M[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;LuYNidNgQic]https://youtu.be/LuYNidNgQic[/video]


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			[video=youtube_share;BxfHTISJlfw]https://youtu.be/BxfHTISJlfw[/video]
		
Click to expand...

always referred the earlier stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXaGwWpjJfM


----------



## chrisd (Jan 19, 2018)

Well I'm I'm Not Seeing ELO, years ago I probably paid about Â£4 when I saw them but tickets at the O2 today in block A work out at Â£130 each!!! Decent band but Â£130 a seat - not me!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm an _'up to and (just) including Then There Were Three' _Genesis fan.  After that - yeugh!!  My favourite swings all over the place - but currently it is between _Selling England by the Pound_ and _Trick of the Tail_

Click to expand...

Genesis were my favourite band, still are really. Like you I'm ok up to and including, Then there were three. Favourite track, Ripples. Trick of the tails is my favourite studio album but I do like pretty much all their live stuff.

Had them blasting through the headphones on the flight back to freezing Glasgow this afternoon.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Was listening to Phil Collins this morning.  Old before my time...
		
Click to expand...

Never too young for a bit of Phil mate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Never too young for a bit of Phil mate 

Click to expand...

Really good live, both with Genesis and on his own.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 22, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Genesis were my favourite band, still are really. Like you I'm ok up to and including, Then there were three. Favourite track, Ripples. Trick of the tails is my favourite studio album but I do like pretty much all their live stuff.

Had them blasting through the headphones on the flight back to freezing Glasgow this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Currently have _22 Dreams_ by Paul Weller on the car CD - and it is good - new to me so just listening to it for the first time.  Much of Paul Weller's solo stuff leaves me a bit cold - but this one is good.

However...and you'll all have a laugh at me for this one I know - but...

I ran a Burns Supper and Ceilidh (dance) last Saturday at the golf club.  Now the band were good - but a bit too steady as you go barn-dancy.  And so when I got home I did a wee Youtube search for what I knew would a bit livelier on the scottish dancing front,  and sure enough - the Scottish Fiddle Orchestra delivered in spades as I knew it would (I've got some LPs of theirs

And so for all out there who WILL smile at my assertion that I would quite probably take this as one of my desert island discs - and it could well be top of the pile - here's a set of cracking good tunes.  I honestly love this stuff - it get me deep down in my being Scottish - it's the sort of stuff I was brought up listening to and dancing to (see what a teuchter I am... )

The Scottish Fiddle Orchestra conducted by John Mason (love his late-1970s outfit) playing for an Eightsome Reel.  Man - this is braw 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvHeTArCnYQ

And I don't mind you laughing and/or extracting the proverbial...because I know what it might look like and sound like to many - but I just love it.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 23, 2018)

Re listening to automatic for the people. R.E.M.  maybe the 1000th time. 

Start to finish it is stunning. The mood sweeps right through every song. 

10/10 for me.


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2018)

Tesseract - Polaris
Testament - Souls of Black
36 Crazyfists


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Re listening to automatic for the people. R.E.M.  maybe the 1000th time. 

Start to finish it is stunning. The mood sweeps right through every song. 

10/10 for me.
		
Click to expand...

Have that CD sitting in a pile I have inherited - waiting to be listened to by me for the first time,


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 23, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Have that CD sitting in a pile I have inherited - waiting to be listened to by me for the first time,
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a phenomenal album. R.E.M. are maybe in my top 20 bands of all time. 

None of my favourite R.E.M. songs are on this album, except maybe â€˜find the riverâ€™ yet it will always be my number 1 album personally. 

50 minutes of just pure class

Strongly recommend.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2018)

Marillion - Fugazi (and loud)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2018)

[video=youtube;AnXgZZkPP14]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnXgZZkPP14[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2018)

I just love it, but I do prefer this video!
The guitar work is just beautiful.

[video=youtube_share;UEHwO_UEp7A]https://youtu.be/UEHwO_UEp7A[/video]


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 24, 2018)

The War on Drugs - A Deeper Understanding


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;XAnE6IQxPRM]https://youtu.be/XAnE6IQxPRM[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;_EG8mfl0ywo]https://youtu.be/_EG8mfl0ywo[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;fuZyMx2NXZM]https://youtu.be/fuZyMx2NXZM[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;9esWG6A6g-k]https://youtu.be/9esWG6A6g-k[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice choices Slime. :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 26, 2018)

[video=youtube;phLwJRszYqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phLwJRszYqE[/video]


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 26, 2018)

New Machine Head album, Catharsis. Absolutely superb, although Hobbit doesn't concur


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 26, 2018)

SaintHacker said:



			New Machine Head album, Catharsis. Absolutely superb, although Hobbit doesn't concur

Click to expand...

Went off them a while ago, they've gone too nu-melodic-metal for me these days. The song Bstards is probably the worst I've ever heard from them, utter cheesy tripe.
Shame as some of their early stuff is pure class.


----------



## ADB (Jan 26, 2018)

Prince was an amazing musician..often misunderstood i believe 

[video=youtube_share;6SFNW5F8K9Y]https://youtu.be/6SFNW5F8K9Y[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2018)

Phenomenal musicianship

[video=youtube_share;YSToKcbWz1k]https://youtu.be/YSToKcbWz1k[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 2, 2018)

Just had "War on drugs" blasting through the house. Now got Chris Stapleton playing. Got White Buffalo up next.. That's right, it's degenerating into a Country night.. All accompanied by a rather nice bottle of The Lodge Hill Shiraz..

 I do love my Friday music nights... I even turn down nights out for them...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2018)

Madness - Can't Touch Us Now followed by The Specials, their debut album The Specials


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;0h8F1Q3L6Gs]https://youtu.be/0h8F1Q3L6Gs[/video]


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;k4ixAfJ1LuI]https://youtu.be/k4ixAfJ1LuI[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2018)

Today has been a Genesis day and in particular Selling England By The Pound. Didn't realise until today some of the initial writing was done at Barwell House in Chessington where Marillion did Misplaced Childhood their initial writing too. Strange tow of my favourite albums of all times formulated in the same place


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 5, 2018)

Caught this on Celtic Connections the other night......quite brilliant, big 'band'. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09rc62m/celtic-connections-2018-1-bothy-culture-and-beyond


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2018)

Sithu Aye, a little known guitarist from Scotland. All instrumental stuff in a progress, djent and rock vein.


----------



## AWM (Feb 6, 2018)

[video=youtube;xOkNa-7NCME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOkNa-7NCME[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2018)

Another oldie from my pals gifted CD collection - John Martyn _Grace and Danger_.  In the car now swapping between that and Paul Weller's _22 Dreams_ (which has really grown on me)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2018)

Just got my Suits remastered from Fish. Forgot what a great and under rated album it was


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2018)

The Velvet Underground VU


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 6, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			The Velvet Underground VU
		
Click to expand...

Prefer this 

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/loaded-remastered/1050415251


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Prefer this 

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/loaded-remastered/1050415251

Click to expand...

VU was a release of lost recording from around Loaded and Sqeeze.

Listened to all 5 studio LP's as well and also have two live albums as well which are pretty good.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 7, 2018)

Had "Selling England By The Pound" blasting through the headphones at 6am this morning... seem to be having a Genesis reinvigoration lately.


----------



## Piece (Feb 7, 2018)

Eng v Aus in T20 match


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2018)

Piece said:



			Eng v Aus in T20 match 

Click to expand...

Oh, that didn't go well!


----------



## AWM (Feb 9, 2018)

[video=youtube;FwpikW0BIC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwpikW0BIC0[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2018)

Deacon Blue Live At Glasgow Barrowlands. Great band banging out the tunes and on great form


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 9, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;lYNHjmnlZbA]https://youtu.be/lYNHjmnlZbA[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 13, 2018)

At this precise moment - John Peel (on DID)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kleEifBNHLo


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 13, 2018)

Of Monsters and Men

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaE2hL9RLWk


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2018)

Jeff Lynne's ELO - Wembley or Bust


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pxq63cYIY1c


Lou was a genius ...

that is all


----------



## AWM (Feb 15, 2018)

[video=youtube;uk5EkHkd9VQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk5EkHkd9VQ[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2018)

Blondie - Pollinator. Not sure its their greatest work or whether I need to hear it a few more times for it to grow on me


----------



## User62651 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oldie 70s funk soul gold such as -

Marvin Gaye - Inner City Blues / Trouble Man
James Brown - The Payback
Ben E King - Supernatural Thing
Stevie Wonder - Superstition


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 15, 2018)

Jim Reeves "Bimbo"


----------



## AWM (Feb 16, 2018)

[video=youtube;e5eadiTyo2Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5eadiTyo2Y[/video]


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2018)

Returning We Hear the Larks - Far-Stepper/Of Wide Sea (Instrumental). Some metal/djent fusion stuff.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 16, 2018)

Can't believe it took me so long, but recently been Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory and the other album, Meteora.  Liked a lot of the songs, just never listened to the albums....they are belters.

Have also been revisiting 2017 by listening to the A State of Trance Yearmix 2017 by Armin Van Buuren


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2018)

Wabinez said:



*Can't believe it took me so long, but recently been Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory and the other album, Meteora.  Liked a lot of the songs, just never listened to the albums....they are belters.*

Have also been revisiting 2017 by listening to the A State of Trance Yearmix 2017 by Armin Van Buuren
		
Click to expand...

I was just listening to those very albums through yesterday. :thup: After those albums they went off in direction that wasn't me cup o'tea.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2018)

Just got tickets to see At The Drive In next month, so I've been trying again to get into their newest album that came out last year. It's just not as good as their older stuff, but it still has some good moments. I'm not sure what it's missing, it just doesn't seem to have that wonderful fusion of chaos and melody that they used to have.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Just got tickets to see At The Drive In next month, so I've been trying again to get into their newest album that came out last year. It's just not as good as their older stuff, but it still has some good moments. I'm not sure what it's missing, it just doesn't seem to have that wonderful fusion of chaos and melody that they used to have.
		
Click to expand...

A band I could never get into.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			A band I could never get into.
		
Click to expand...

Relationship of Command is one of the best albums of all time. In my opinion obviously. Can't really explain but I love the way it sounds like they're all trying to out-do each other, but also come together so perfectly.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Relationship of Command is one of the best albums of all time. In my opinion obviously. Can't really explain but I love the way it sounds like they're all trying to out-do each other, but also come together so perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

I've always seen it as Relationship of Command vs The Shape of Punk to Come for some reason, and for me Refused win hands down.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 16, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Blondie - Pollinator. Not sure its their greatest work or whether I need to hear it a few more times for it to grow on me
		
Click to expand...

Well in Homer, for not falling into the hipster - "I must pick someone that isn't mainstream" willy waving, dontchaknow.

Bought Paul Simon's greatest hits this week, as only given the odd listed to him before - loving it. 

Right now off to see if Blue Rondo a La turk did a concept album about Beluga whales effects on the Sandanista government overthrow in the 1970's. That'll show em!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2018)

Kellfire said:



			I've always seen it as Relationship of Command vs The Shape of Punk to Come for some reason, and for me Refused win hands down.
		
Click to expand...

Funny, I listened to that one a few times and it didn't grab me at all, ha.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2018)

This New Order cover.

Bizarre love Triangle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaz3_Jmpvuk&feature=share


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2018)

Mostly Autumn - Sight of Day. An album I never warmed to on release. Growing slowly but can't really say it's there best work by a long way. No doubt it'll feature heavily though in the live sets in 2018


----------



## AWM (Feb 16, 2018)

[video=youtube;_KYRL3VWS3Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KYRL3VWS3Y[/video]


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice and loud please;

[video=youtube_share;PYmoMY8qDNI]https://youtu.be/PYmoMY8qDNI[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2018)

Ride.... Nowhere 
Ride.... Tarantula

Might venture into some Northern Soul later.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2018)

Rush R40 Live. Forgotten just how good they are


----------



## PieMan (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm listening to my wife having a go at me for drinking too much after playing football and getting home 2 hours after I said I would!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2018)

PieMan said:



			I'm listening to my wife having a go at me for drinking too much after playing football and getting home 2 hours after I said I would!!
		
Click to expand...

You're a very bad man! Only another three hours to endure but be prepared for round two tomorrow


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2018)

Probably the best soul/blues/rock vocalist I've ever heard ..................... no wonder Jimmy Page offered him a job. Good job for Plant that Steve Marriott turned it down!
Beautiful guitar work, too.

[video=youtube_share;KE1y1AUoQrs]https://youtu.be/KE1y1AUoQrs[/video]


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 18, 2018)

Golden Heart cd by Mark Knofler what a guitarist the man is awesome.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 18, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Golden Heart cd by Mark Knofler what a guitarist the man is awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that. I'd have him in my top three easily as all time best


----------



## AWM (Feb 20, 2018)

[video=youtube;oC-00QScfIo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC-00QScfIo[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2018)

Today my spotify has been knocking out "Hard To Beat" The Best of The Beat.


----------



## AWM (Feb 21, 2018)

[video=youtube;7TP2UJ8qsgU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TP2UJ8qsgU[/video]


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2018)

AWM said:



			[video=youtube;7TP2UJ8qsgU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TP2UJ8qsgU[/video]
		
Click to expand...

are you in this band or the manager or something???


----------



## Piece (Feb 21, 2018)

Spocks Beard
Staind
Steve Vai
Soul Cycle

S on iTunes


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 21, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M80mXdofLRc

Revisited the early Runrig stuff........still brilliant 30 years on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2018)

Caught the back end of something on one of the Virgin channels at the weekend and it had Ian Anderson talking so today I've been right back to my prog roots and listening to Jethro Tull, mainly live.


----------



## AWM (Feb 21, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			are you in this band or the manager or something???
		
Click to expand...

No.  This is the 'what are you listening to at the moment thread' and as their album has just come out this is what I've been listening to.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2018)

The Real Thing - Eddie Amoo, one of the band passed away today. RIP Eddie.
Part of my youth.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yT1iDKkZNYU


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2018)

From the soundtrack of Finding Your Feet;

[video=youtube;tPBDMihPRJA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPBDMihPRJA[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2018)

And another from the same;

[video=youtube;ac-f3cf6N6U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac-f3cf6N6U[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2018)

And this little gem;

[video=youtube;zm1BBG5LkxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm1BBG5LkxA[/video]


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

Still Joanne Shaw Taylor thanks to BIM


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2018)

Hadn't found this before; love the autograph on Richie's guitar;

[video=youtube;b04m75PbmyA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b04m75PbmyA[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Still Joanne Shaw Taylor thanks to BIM
		
Click to expand...

Going to see her live next time she's about Chris?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Going to see her live next time she's about Chris?
		
Click to expand...

Reckon i wouldnt take too much persuading &#128513;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 24, 2018)

[video=youtube;emy684nbLkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emy684nbLkE[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2018)

Really enjoyed Wildwood Kin on the live Old Grey Whistle Test last night. New band on me but loved their sound. Definitely going to be giving their album a go this week on way to work https://www.wildwoodkin.com


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			This New Order cover.

Bizarre love Triangle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kaz3_Jmpvuk&feature=share

Click to expand...

This is my favourite cover version of the New Order classic.

[video=youtube;IJ1c9ErCn7w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ1c9ErCn7w[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2018)

[video=youtube;XelDCDRnboE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XelDCDRnboE[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2018)

[video=youtube;_nGsT_qFMBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nGsT_qFMBs[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2018)

[video=youtube;N3gN9Up6hmc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3gN9Up6hmc[/video]


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 25, 2018)

Nirvana - Rape Me


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 25, 2018)

After hearing her on Radio2 this morning...
I'll be digging out my Joan Baez stuff for a re-listen this week...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2018)

[video=youtube;FQlFBvE93TY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQlFBvE93TY[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2018)

[video=youtube;O59CD81UAzw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O59CD81UAzw[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 3, 2018)

Lamb Of God - Ashes Of The Wake while making what Iâ€™m calling Sombrero Pie ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 3, 2018)

[video=youtube;AwzaifhSw2c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwzaifhSw2c[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 3, 2018)

[video=youtube;2jO82fkgmoI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jO82fkgmoI[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0RuvaY1pio

Met he on the last Fish tour. Lovely lady and a good vocallist


----------



## Piece (Mar 8, 2018)

Kingdom Come - Hands of Time. Lots of dust blown off...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 8, 2018)

Such an underrated band.

[video=youtube_share;7Le-mYN3dl0]https://youtu.be/7Le-mYN3dl0[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 8, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Such an underrated band.
		
Click to expand...

And here's another .............

[video=youtube_share;6NXnxTNIWkc]https://youtu.be/6NXnxTNIWkc[/video]


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 8, 2018)

Got my record deck out and listened to some old records good to hear Yo Frankie by Dion something I've not played for years, brilliant album.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 8, 2018)

Genesis - Seconds Out on my turntable I've managed to fettle...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2018)

Brave by Marillion. About to be re-released and an album I hadn't had out for a long time. Forgot what a great album and concept it was


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 9, 2018)

Just picked up Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here vinyl from HMV, sounds incredible.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Just picked up Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here vinyl from HMV, sounds incredible.
		
Click to expand...

Good purchase sir. Never got the vinyl version for that album but what's the cover like. That was the beauty of vinyl and especially prog rock bands, the detail and content of the sleeve.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 9, 2018)

From the greatest album of all time..

[video=youtube;4yN6iaaOyk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yN6iaaOyk0[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 9, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;nTJYkjrg594]https://youtu.be/nTJYkjrg594[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2018)

[video=youtube;aLR_bSzPTiY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLR_bSzPTiY[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2018)

[video=youtube;bhPB3ztilOM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhPB3ztilOM[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2018)

[video=youtube;cVRbajsztig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVRbajsztig[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2018)

These two seem to know their way round a fretboard.........

[video=youtube;pShvXPwyf60]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pShvXPwyf60[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2018)

Hows about this BiM;

[video=youtube_share;UEHwO_UEp7A]https://youtu.be/UEHwO_UEp7A[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2018)

Slime said:



			Hows about this BiM;

[video=youtube_share;UEHwO_UEp7A]https://youtu.be/UEHwO_UEp7A[/video]
		
Click to expand...

:thup:  :cheers:

Thanks Slime.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2018)

Yes, I know it's been posted before, but I'm listening to it again and it's worth it!! 

[video=youtube;2u-PjvRyr0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u-PjvRyr0I[/video]


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDGubnE3Fus


Beautiful.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Such an underrated band.

[video=youtube_share;7Le-mYN3dl0]https://youtu.be/7Le-mYN3dl0[/video]
		
Click to expand...

These play at the apartments my MIL stays at in Tenerife every Tuesday, itâ€™s like an Ibiza pool party for the purple rinse brigade, cheesey but boss:rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2018)

Bit of Earth Wind & Fire while cooking tea tonight, boogietastic.


----------



## AWM (Mar 16, 2018)

[video=youtube;2bHmZf7mjX8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bHmZf7mjX8[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 16, 2018)

[video=youtube;7EgB__YratE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EgB__YratE[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 16, 2018)

[video=youtube;XtGb5NiGBjc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtGb5NiGBjc[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes, I know it's been posted before, but I'm listening to it again and it's worth it!! 

[video=youtube;2u-PjvRyr0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u-PjvRyr0I[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Love this, saw a video of the Royal Marine Band doing a version last week in the Albert Hall during a charity concert, very good and well worth a watch.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 16, 2018)

When Disco Dazzled - 10-11pm on The Vintage Channel. :whoo:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 17, 2018)

[video=youtube;CtVyl402W5s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtVyl402W5s[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 17, 2018)

[video=youtube;8NmR-oKdkGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NmR-oKdkGw[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 17, 2018)

[video=youtube;9buNckusos0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9buNckusos0[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 17, 2018)

[video=youtube;6BDj4mr0fBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BDj4mr0fBc[/video]


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 17, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes, I know it's been posted before, but I'm listening to it again and it's worth it!! 

[video=youtube;2u-PjvRyr0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u-PjvRyr0I[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! 

Loved the way the 3 old band members were really enjoying it.  :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Brilliant! 

Loved the way the 3 old band members were really enjoying it.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Been watching the O2 concert on Sky Arts and this is just on. Great gig and would loved to have been there


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 17, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Brilliant! 

Loved the way the 3 old band members were really enjoying it.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I actually prefer this to the original. There was a slightly differently edited version on YouTube now sadly blocked but the wth look on Robert Plantâ€™s face as the bowler hatted choir is revealed is absolutely priceless. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 17, 2018)

Currently listening to Rumours of Fleetwood Mac at Cadogan Hall in Chelsea. Cracking band and a cracking venue.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 17, 2018)

[video=youtube;1mhL5ynXzB0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mhL5ynXzB0[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 17, 2018)

[video=youtube;7Xwh1J6VQnI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xwh1J6VQnI[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 17, 2018)

[video=youtube;ryH5cga0yUI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryH5cga0yUI[/video]


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			[video=youtube;6BDj4mr0fBc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BDj4mr0fBc[/video]
		
Click to expand...

This song was played at my Sister in laws funeral, very apt , good song :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 17, 2018)

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath (album).


----------



## BrianM (Mar 17, 2018)

Tom Greenan, with a large Dram in hand &#128512;
Quality singer &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2018)

A bit of Roy Clark.... ye haw[video=youtube;-ePQRAJBiIs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ePQRAJBiIs&list=PLH1-1DOjlNmZbKqCfQ5TLLYTEseTrxTE1[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 18, 2018)

[video=youtube;MYxAiK6VnXw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYxAiK6VnXw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 19, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Biex1XR_mpo

Beautiful.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 21, 2018)

[video=youtube;rLtZKkCIVmI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLtZKkCIVmI[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 21, 2018)

[video=youtube;cvChjHcABPA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvChjHcABPA[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;vH6woaVErpg]https://youtu.be/vH6woaVErpg[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;a73Lxi-o388]https://youtu.be/a73Lxi-o388[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 24, 2018)

[video=youtube;-d0GARTk_Nk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-d0GARTk_Nk[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 24, 2018)

[video=youtube;WTMyr9x6ZPU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTMyr9x6ZPU[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 24, 2018)

[video=youtube;J9gKyRmic20]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9gKyRmic20[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;5Jr4R_xheeE]https://youtu.be/5Jr4R_xheeE[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;Dva8aVJH8uE]https://youtu.be/Dva8aVJH8uE[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;FqTpuoypr-U]https://youtu.be/FqTpuoypr-U[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;U4KoH2zcmxE]https://youtu.be/U4KoH2zcmxE[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;RFPLk5mJ1D4]https://youtu.be/RFPLk5mJ1D4[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2018)

Utter madness, but he always makes me smile.

[video=youtube_share;iF8E3sP3p3A]https://youtu.be/iF8E3sP3p3A[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;s4ABpbxIPFI]https://youtu.be/s4ABpbxIPFI[/video]

Could listen to this sort of thing all day.....


----------



## chrisd (Mar 26, 2018)

Saw beautiful, the Carole King musical in Canterbury this evening. Had a 20 minute breakdown  due to a "technical" issue but it didn't really marr a really excellent show.


----------



## Piece (Mar 26, 2018)

The Calling - II


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2018)

Kim Wilde's new album and trying to peruade HID to let me go the Bournemouth next week to see her live


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 27, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;7uEBuqkkQRk]https://youtu.be/7uEBuqkkQRk[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 28, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			[video=youtube_share;7uEBuqkkQRk]https://youtu.be/7uEBuqkkQRk[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Tune....


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2018)

Never got New Order, always thought they were proper naff, I know loads who love them though.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Never got New Order, always thought they were proper naff, I know loads who love them though.
		
Click to expand...

wash your mouth out


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			wash your mouth out

Click to expand...

&#128518;
Close to finally getting that game at Nairn this week (in Elgin) but I'm back home tomorrow.
Some day &#129300;


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			&#128518;
Close to finally getting that game at Nairn this week (in Elgin) but I'm back home tomorrow.
Some day &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

from Gateshead to Elgin and back in a day, rather you than me. did you come via Dundee/Aberdeen?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			from Gateshead to Elgin and back in a day, rather you than me. did you come via Dundee/Aberdeen?
		
Click to expand...

I was working in Perth yesterday so drove to elgin in the evening and got a hotel. I usually nip over to Inverness as well but the bank holiday has put paid to that.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I was working in Perth yesterday so drove to elgin in the evening and got a hotel. I usually nip over to Inverness as well but the bank holiday has put paid to that.
		
Click to expand...

Nairn is about half an our from Elgin, and its light till gone 8 at the moment. miss read your post thought you were up and back in a day.

missed out its been pretty nice here this week.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Nairn is about half an our from Elgin, and its light till gone 8 at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Aaargh, didn't know that.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Aaargh, didn't know that.
		
Click to expand...

plus Moray is about 15 mins away from Elgin and is a great links course ;

http://www.moraygolf.co.uk/

two courses and when i was there last week for a hickory game, it was in superb condition for the time of year.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			plus Moray is about 15 mins away from Elgin and is a great links course ;

http://www.moraygolf.co.uk/

two courses and when i was there last week for a hickory game, it was in superb condition for the time of year.
		
Click to expand...

There were a group young of golfers from St Andrews Uni in the hotel, talked nothing but golf over breakfast, I was sick as owt.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			There were a group young of golfers from St Andrews Uni in the hotel, talked nothing but golf over breakfast, I was sick as owt.
		
Click to expand...

i think they played at Nairn against St Andrews old boys (Nairn Members)

maybe next time


----------



## Piece (Mar 28, 2018)

More Dream Theater...


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;2KCdNMRcprs]https://youtu.be/2KCdNMRcprs[/video]


----------



## Piece (Mar 28, 2018)

It Bites...Greatest Hits.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2018)

[video=youtube;EBkYEhWmkkE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBkYEhWmkkE[/video]

What do you think Slime.........?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2018)

I know this one from somewhere............ 

[video=youtube;_W25lPno3FE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W25lPno3FE[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			What do you think Slime.........?  

Click to expand...

I thought that was excellent thanks, and what do you think of this one?

[video=youtube_share;sOmItAk9Kqs]https://youtu.be/sOmItAk9Kqs[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			I thought that was excellent thanks, and what do you think of this one?
		
Click to expand...

Very good, got a couple of their box sets which I must dig into some more.

If you liked the Keef Hartley, it might interest you to know that I found him via Paul Jones' programme on BBC Radio 2, Monday nights between 7 & 8; could be worth a listen.

If you like Molly Hatchet, how about these guys........

[video=youtube;C5uEyKLPGR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5uEyKLPGR0[/video]

If there's a crowd shot you may see me........


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2018)

I need inspiration for a driving playlist for my monster journey home from Elgin tomorrow. Struggling at the minute with the usual Slayer, LOG, Clutch kind of fare.
Any ideas?
Piece, Iâ€™m specifically looking at you here, none of that girly stuff mind ðŸ˜‰


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I need inspiration for a driving playlist for my monster journey home from Elgin tomorrow. Struggling at the minute with the usual Slayer, LOG, Clutch kind of fare.
Any ideas?
Piece, Iâ€™m specifically looking at you here, none of that girly stuff mind ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

If you fancy a break even a few holes tomorrow on your way home , give me a shout.I'll give you my CD lol.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			If you fancy a break even a few holes tomorrow on your way home , give me a shout.I'll give you my CD lol.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ thanks mate, Iâ€™m not sure how much Elvis Presley I could take though ðŸ˜‰


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			ðŸ˜‚ thanks mate, Iâ€™m not sure how much Elvis Presley I could take though ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Uh-huh-huh, :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2018)

I've acquired Deep Purple - Very Best as a starter for 10, a band I've never really given much time to until recently.
May get some Rainbow next


----------



## Piece (Mar 29, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I need inspiration for a driving playlist for my monster journey home from Elgin tomorrow. Struggling at the minute with the usual Slayer, LOG, Clutch kind of fare.
Any ideas?
Piece, Iâ€™m specifically looking at you here, *none of that girly stuff mind* ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Probably you're on way already!!! Sorry! 

Stuff to check out, if you haven't:

Devin Townsend Project - Deconstruction - heavy and mad!
Dio - Holy Diver - classic!
Testament - The New Order - Bay area thrash from the 80s
Uneven Structure - Februus - Heavy, heavy but brilliant
Tesla - The Great Radio Controversy - mild and beautiful
Tesseract - One - djent style, heavy but melodic
Sepultura - Arise - 
Mad Capsule Markets - 010 - mad, heavy Jap metal

:thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2018)

Ooh you were close mate, I ended up with...

Rainbow - best of
Deep Purple - best of
Bad Brains - I Against I
D.R.I - Thrash Zone
Fudge Tunnel - Hate Songs In E Minor
Exodus - Exhibit B (I almost put Testament on but I prefer Exodus, that album reminds me a bit of The Haunted.

Never heard the Bad Brains album before, I liked it although it seems to jump between punk/hardcore to Living Colour style to Faith No More esque stuff, all with early 80s Venom like over reverbed vocals &#128514;


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;v2AC41dglnM]https://youtu.be/v2AC41dglnM[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;yyjtVofiiCI]https://youtu.be/yyjtVofiiCI[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;eKTsKRU51yM]https://youtu.be/eKTsKRU51yM[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 29, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;de3xKxMet_c]https://youtu.be/de3xKxMet_c[/video]


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;YSToKcbWz1k]https://youtu.be/YSToKcbWz1k[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 30, 2018)

Slime said:



			[video=youtube_share;YSToKcbWz1k]https://youtu.be/YSToKcbWz1k[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Forgot just how good Rush are live.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 30, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;TAhyZegVkhw]https://youtu.be/TAhyZegVkhw[/video]

Volbeat - great tunes to listen to when on the range...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2018)

The Full video of this gig is fantastic if you're a fan but he just nails it here to finish.  Hollywood Bowl 2017
Charismatic as ever!

[video=youtube_share;wQ3GxsTaGE0]https://youtu.be/wQ3GxsTaGE0[/video]


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 31, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			The Full video of this gig is fantastic if you're a fan but he just nails it here to finish.  Hollywood Bowl 2017
Charismatic as ever!

[video=youtube_share;wQ3GxsTaGE0]https://youtu.be/wQ3GxsTaGE0[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Boss song this, love it.  Great choice Qwerty :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 31, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			The Full video of this gig is fantastic if you're a fan but he just nails it here to finish.  Hollywood Bowl 2017
Charismatic as ever!

[video=youtube_share;wQ3GxsTaGE0]https://youtu.be/wQ3GxsTaGE0[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Music doesnâ€™t get much better ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Piece (Apr 1, 2018)

Slime said:



			[video=youtube_share;YSToKcbWz1k]https://youtu.be/YSToKcbWz1k[/video]
		
Click to expand...

:clap: Musicianship at its finest. I need to get more Rush in the catalogue.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 5, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;jEJdfDD4dVg]https://youtu.be/jEJdfDD4dVg[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2018)

Genesis - Syriah Mosque 1976.
First tour with Phil on vocals and apparently the best bootleg of the Trick Of The Tail tour, one of my favourite drummers Bill Bruford on tubs as well.


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 5, 2018)

A new afternoon with Canned Heat. Good job HID was at work.


----------



## DRW (Apr 11, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;UBBscP-jOxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBBscP-jOxE[/video]


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 11, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			[video=youtube_share;UBBscP-jOxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBBscP-jOxE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Seems dated now but in their day, they were a great value LIVE cabaret act. 
 They copied all the top groups of the time to a tee, with added comedy.
 Thanks for posting Darren :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			[video=youtube_share;UBBscP-jOxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBBscP-jOxE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Worryingly, Mrs BiM knows rather a lot of the words........


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2018)

since 1965 I've still sung "I don't want to go to work on me bike in the rain" when leaving the house on wet mornings from their "Pop go the workers hit" a parody of a hit by The Batchelors I think?


----------



## Kellfire (Apr 12, 2018)

Nirvana Live at Hollywood Rock, Rio.

Such power, such great song writing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2018)

Rather enjoyed this jaunty little ditty by _The Vaccines_ from 2010 played on R6Music this morning

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dU9hrd35Dsg


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Apr 12, 2018)

The Mission - Carved in Sand


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2018)

Marillion - Unplugged at the Walls. Stripped back versions of some of their best songs done live


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 15, 2018)

Boss song 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wVXYpY-iqsA


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 15, 2018)

Discovered the film Once on the plane on holiday.   And it is a bloody marvellous film, highly recommended.  Anyway, here's the Oscar winning song from it.

[video=youtube;k8mtXwtapX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8mtXwtapX4[/video]


----------



## Sweep (Apr 15, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Discovered the film Once on the plane on holiday.   And it is a bloody marvellous film, highly recommended.  Anyway, here's the Oscar winning song from it.

[video=youtube;k8mtXwtapX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8mtXwtapX4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Great film


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 15, 2018)

Sweep said:



			Great film
		
Click to expand...

Hey, we finally agree on something.  Can we also agree Sing Street made by the same director is also just lovely?

[video=youtube;S8VtbULzJTU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8VtbULzJTU[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2018)

These two legends;

[video=youtube;M7-MOZ9-yuE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7-MOZ9-yuE[/video]

Enjoy Slime!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2018)

Oh go on then, if you insist.....

[video=youtube;S3doDXjv-Ss]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3doDXjv-Ss[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2018)

And a tenuous link to EC.....

[video=youtube;nuwOiRirNaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuwOiRirNaM[/video]


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 19, 2018)

A couple of weeks back I went and saw a stage play of a cult '70s film...

The stage play, with Sheila Hancock  as one of leads, was excellent...
However, missing was the excellent soundtrack from the film version...
So, I've been prompted into bringing back some memories by listening to lots of Cat Stevens tracks...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2018)

Santana- Abraxas, only really heard his chart stuff and didnâ€™t really â€œdigâ€ it, then I heard a track from this album on Radio 6 at the weekend and it was latin tastic.
Loving it.


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			These two legends;

[video=youtube;M7-MOZ9-yuE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7-MOZ9-yuE[/video]

Enjoy Slime! 

Click to expand...

Thanks BIM, I did :thup:.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Santana- Abraxas, only really heard his chart stuff and didnâ€™t really â€œdigâ€ it, then I heard a track from this album on Radio 6 at the weekend and it was latin tastic.
Loving it.
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;j5AUm_xaE9A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5AUm_xaE9A[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2018)

And this, both off that album;

[video=youtube;9QhchQD_w0M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QhchQD_w0M[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2018)

Slime said:



			Thanks BIM, I did :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome. :cheers:


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2018)

Oye Como Va is the one I heard on the radio &#128526;


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;iDpYBT0XyvA]https://youtu.be/iDpYBT0XyvA[/video]

Always brings a grin to me...:clap:


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;RRKJiM9Njr8]https://youtu.be/RRKJiM9Njr8[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;GNm5drtAQXs]https://youtu.be/GNm5drtAQXs[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;kCjglwTe4yk]https://youtu.be/kCjglwTe4yk[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2018)

A little change of pace,

[video=youtube_share;otkUt39ZF98]https://youtu.be/otkUt39ZF98[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;5wnUK5Ju7ew]https://youtu.be/5wnUK5Ju7ew[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;z5JTZUMWDfE]https://youtu.be/z5JTZUMWDfE[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2018)

This guy ain't too bad on the old upturned buckets!

[video=youtube_share;FqJdzYY_Fas]https://youtu.be/FqJdzYY_Fas[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2018)

A bit different for me;

[video=youtube;HLEn5MyXUfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLEn5MyXUfE[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2018)

Like this cover;

[video=youtube;j265DpY423c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j265DpY423c[/video]

and the film ain't too shabby!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2018)

And liking this cover of a Stones classic;

[video=youtube;YYTLxoEcVF0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYTLxoEcVF0[/video]


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 20, 2018)

Not a fan of mash up's but accidentally stumbled on this yesterday and it' pretty damn good

[video=youtube;I16ZTqlI-CM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I16ZTqlI-CM[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 20, 2018)

[video=youtube;i7mEB2wnDLQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7mEB2wnDLQ[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			And liking this cover of a Stones classic;
		
Click to expand...

This is another cover of another Stones classic, but this one features the best male vocalist I've ever heard! The audio quality isn't great but it's still awesome ..................... proper rock music!

[video=youtube_share;f8h0u2lhsVI]https://youtu.be/f8h0u2lhsVI[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2018)

Slime said:



			This is another cover of another Stones classic, but this one features the best male vocalist I've ever heard! The audio quality isn't great but it's still awesome ..................... proper rock music!
		
Click to expand...

You mean this bloke?

[video=youtube;mYvi-l2SRnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYvi-l2SRnA[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 20, 2018)

Not too shabby, was he?  

[video=youtube;-SVNRKmK76k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SVNRKmK76k[/video]

If you like his Small Faces stuff, there's a musical running in the West End called All or Nothing, do yourself a favour......


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 20, 2018)

The new Isaac Gracie LP. Can't quite make my mind up if he's a genuine talent or just another music industry schill. The albums a bit too over-produced for my tastes. He should've stripped the songs back a bit and played them a bit more raw.

Oh, seeing as we have to post vids now.......
[video=youtube_share;hnnKv9SyQgo]https://youtu.be/hnnKv9SyQgo[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 20, 2018)

[video=youtube;y9KgEs3Zksg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9KgEs3Zksg[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 20, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;Msmnb676RxI]https://youtu.be/Msmnb676RxI[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2018)

Can't have too much of this guy,

[video=youtube_share;8z9wni2uzR8]https://youtu.be/8z9wni2uzR8[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;DXF8aE0svvU]https://youtu.be/DXF8aE0svvU[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;sJzJbk4Gqbk]https://youtu.be/sJzJbk4Gqbk[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;gCWj8Nz5DUg]https://youtu.be/gCWj8Nz5DUg[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;u-oX5xu8jVI]https://youtu.be/u-oX5xu8jVI[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 21, 2018)

[video=youtube;BbWBRnDK_AE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbWBRnDK_AE[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 21, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			One of my favourites. However, this is better. 

[video=youtube_share;DCbGrd0Olok]https://youtu.be/DCbGrd0Olok[/video]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 21, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			[video=youtube;y9KgEs3Zksg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9KgEs3Zksg[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Still one of the best eighties tracks ever


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;T81xsEyfl3c]https://youtu.be/T81xsEyfl3c[/video]

Just about my favourite driving song


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPpHLK4SHt8

Heard this today and can't get it out my head. Toss up between this and the Flying Pickets version which I love for the acapella harmonising


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2018)

Tracked this down from the end titles of Thursday night's football;

[video=youtube;bCFkSAqqMLs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCFkSAqqMLs[/video]

Can't believe it's the same band................


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 21, 2018)

............... that gave us this;

[video=youtube;zpOULjyy-n8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpOULjyy-n8[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;Dva8aVJH8uE]https://youtu.be/Dva8aVJH8uE[/video]

You mean this band...?


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2018)

Imurg said:



			You mean this band...?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, with Gary Richrath on guitar,

[video=youtube_share;JiHW32XJHHA]https://youtu.be/JiHW32XJHHA[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 22, 2018)

Looking in the Sunday Times TV preview today it says of a Jeff Beck documentary on next week '_People who like men with guitars will want to tune into this documentary, an extensive profile of the guitarist's guitarist'_.  

By my calculations based on this thread that is 98% of this forum so feast yourself.  BBC4 next Friday, 9pm.  You're welcome.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 22, 2018)

[video=youtube;063RGou-P_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=063RGou-P_8[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Looking in the Sunday Times TV preview today it says of a Jeff Beck documentary on next week '_People who like men with guitars will want to tune into this documentary, an extensive profile of the guitarist's guitarist'_.  

By my calculations based on this thread that is 98% of this forum so feast yourself.  BBC4 next Friday, 9pm.  You're welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. I'll be checking it out


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 22, 2018)

[video=youtube;qrO4YZeyl0I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 22, 2018)

[video=youtube;PJwt2dxx9yg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJwt2dxx9yg[/video]


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2018)

New disc from Tesseract - Sonder.

Fightstar now.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2018)

Carolina Chocolate Drops - Genuine Negro Jig, can't get enough of it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 26, 2018)

Quality;

[video=youtube;3j8mr-gcgoI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3j8mr-gcgoI[/video]


----------



## Piece (Apr 27, 2018)

Throw back Friday...Testament - The New Order


----------



## Piece (Apr 27, 2018)

Now on Rush - Presto.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 27, 2018)

[video=youtube;mqNgAlMLjhk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqNgAlMLjhk[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 27, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;3FVwCm1u8mA]https://youtu.be/3FVwCm1u8mA[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 27, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;0NhqN0KcWAE]https://youtu.be/0NhqN0KcWAE[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 27, 2018)

To celebrate the fact they are back in the studio, one of the greatest pop songs ever.  Utter genius.

 [video=youtube;cvChjHcABPA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvChjHcABPA[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;re_uM9QJrUI]https://youtu.be/re_uM9QJrUI[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;IkgzOBV08DI]https://youtu.be/IkgzOBV08DI[/video]


----------



## Slime (Apr 27, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;zJzwIFyZfck]https://youtu.be/zJzwIFyZfck[/video]


----------



## bobmac (May 18, 2018)

[video=youtube;iv8GW1GaoIc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv8GW1GaoIc[/video]


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 18, 2018)

[video=youtube;VYOjWnS4cMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYOjWnS4cMY[/video]

Warning, there are some potentially disturbing images but is a fascinating video looking at issues about what is going on in America.


----------



## JamesR (May 18, 2018)

Radioheadâ€™s OK Computer.
Up there with The Bends and Revolver as the best album of all time


----------



## Rlburnside (May 18, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Looking in the Sunday Times TV preview today it says of a Jeff Beck documentary on next week '_People who like men with guitars will want to tune into this documentary, an extensive profile of the guitarist's guitarist'_.  

By my calculations based on this thread that is 98% of this forum so feast yourself.  BBC4 next Friday, 9pm.  You're welcome.
		
Click to expand...

On the back of watching this I looked when he was touring and got tickets for his Glasgow show in June &#128077;


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 19, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			On the back of watching this I looked when he was touring and got tickets for his Glasgow show in June &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

No worries, hope you enjoy.  In your honour I'll put up this, one of his very best I think 

[video=youtube;YgSPaXgAdzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/video]


----------



## MegaSteve (May 19, 2018)

The poxy soundtrack to Greatest Showman...

Yes darling, I am sure you enjoyed the flick...
But, can we give it a rest now...

Perhaps I should have posted this in the random irritations thread...


----------



## bobmac (May 19, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			No worries, hope you enjoy.  In your honour I'll put up this, one of his very best I think 

[video=youtube;YgSPaXgAdzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

As my dad used to say.......

''If I couldn't write a better song than that I'd shoot myself


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2018)

Marillion - Seasons End. First album post Fish and in my mind still one of their best, either with Fish or since


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;2AceOp5sYHg]https://youtu.be/2AceOp5sYHg[/video]


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2018)

It gets no purer than this;

[video=youtube_share;GazzTFxXGeE]https://youtu.be/GazzTFxXGeE[/video]


----------



## Rlburnside (May 20, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			No worries, hope you enjoy.  In your honour I'll put up this, one of his very best I think 

[video=youtube;YgSPaXgAdzE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSPaXgAdzE[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but think we got crossed wires there &#128512; thought we were speaking about Jeff Beck I grew up listening to Truth any clips of that ?:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (May 25, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;_dIUM4LRVsE]https://youtu.be/_dIUM4LRVsE[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (May 25, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;o72NpKj0nxw]https://youtu.be/o72NpKj0nxw[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (May 25, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;CmA1yqmKBh8]https://youtu.be/CmA1yqmKBh8[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (May 25, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;Jl5vi9ir49g]https://youtu.be/Jl5vi9ir49g[/video]


----------



## huds1475 (May 25, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			[video=youtube_share;o72NpKj0nxw]https://youtu.be/o72NpKj0nxw[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Tune Dave :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (May 25, 2018)

Tonight, in mix club, we started in the last century with this...

[video=youtube;R6JAehiN2Y8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6JAehiN2Y8[/video]


----------



## huds1475 (May 25, 2018)

And ended in this century, right here...

[video=youtube;VijRB3qfIkY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VijRB3qfIkY[/video]

:cheers:


----------



## Qwerty (May 26, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Tune Dave :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup:  Started out Raving on then Iâ€™m not quite sure what happened.
Im currently stuck between the brothers Walker and Righteous.


----------



## huds1475 (May 26, 2018)

Similar journey. Mixing was horrible, but getting WFL in there a personal highlight for the night!!

The brothers Ryder always win for me, shambolic chancers.

Have a good one brother :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 26, 2018)

One for the ravers out there. The way they drop the beat at the 16 second mark is just genius. 

[video=youtube;8pQAWOCofXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pQAWOCofXo[/video]


----------



## AmandaJR (May 26, 2018)

BBC Big Weekend - Ed Sheeran :clap:


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 27, 2018)

Gone too soon........

[video=youtube;4grp08NExts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4grp08NExts[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 27, 2018)

[video=youtube;BjJORx8xnnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjJORx8xnnA[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (May 27, 2018)

huds1475 said:



			Similar journey. Mixing was horrible, but getting WFL in there a personal highlight for the night!!

The brothers Ryder always win for me, shambolic chancers.

Have a good one brother :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agree mate... Might put some WFL below.:thup:

I think youâ€™re playing it safe though... You need to challenge yourself with some Mad Cyril and Fat lady wrestlers !!.


Tonight weâ€™re going back.. way back! 

[video=youtube_share;PPveJo1MZWM]https://youtu.be/PPveJo1MZWM[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2018)

Rush - R40 live. Brilliant


----------



## Qwerty (May 27, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;1w72OtqjRro]https://youtu.be/1w72OtqjRro[/video]


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			[video=youtube;BjJORx8xnnA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjJORx8xnnA[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, BiM. 
He was one of the best and one of my guitar heroes ......................... as Peter griffin would say,  "Roadhouse".


----------



## Qwerty (May 27, 2018)

John Squire is a genius!

[video=youtube_share;jRswxxT3HQ8]https://youtu.be/jRswxxT3HQ8[/video]


----------



## Old Skier (May 27, 2018)

Florence And the Machine on BBC2


----------



## Spear-Chucker (May 27, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			John Squire is a genius!

[video=youtube_share;jRswxxT3HQ8]https://youtu.be/jRswxxT3HQ8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Beezerk (May 27, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			One for the ravers out there. The way they drop the beat at the 16 second mark is just genius. 

[video=youtube;8pQAWOCofXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pQAWOCofXo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

"Comic Book Guy*
Worst dancing ever.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			Thanks for that, BiM. 
He was one of the best and one of my guitar heroes ......................... as Peter griffin would say,  "Roadhouse".
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome Slime, he's one that I regret not taking the opportunity to see live.  Try this one;

[video=youtube;2mKggAwT-YQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mKggAwT-YQ[/video]


----------



## patricks148 (May 28, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			John Squire is a genius!

[video=youtube_share;jRswxxT3HQ8]https://youtu.be/jRswxxT3HQ8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

but don't forget Mani and Reni


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're welcome Slime, he's one that I regret not taking the opportunity to see live.  Try this one;
		
Click to expand...

I never saw him either, or SRV.
Another version of Superstition,

[video=youtube_share;xyyhm1D7zlI]https://youtu.be/xyyhm1D7zlI[/video]


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2018)

I never saw this maestro either,

[video=youtube_share;OznS7X9BOxs]https://youtu.be/OznS7X9BOxs[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2018)

Courtesy of Car Share;

[video=youtube;yj5CCOzJ7nk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj5CCOzJ7nk[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2018)

Courtesy of I, Tonya;

[video=youtube;-48Za7VZR_c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-48Za7VZR_c[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 29, 2018)

Slime said:



			I never saw this maestro either,

[video=youtube_share;OznS7X9BOxs]https://youtu.be/OznS7X9BOxs[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Oh so good good good


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2018)

Oh Slime, where are you...........

[video=youtube;szdKx9O31A0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szdKx9O31A0[/video]


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2018)

My favourite Marshall Tucker Band song;

[video=youtube_share;_EG8mfl0ywo]https://youtu.be/_EG8mfl0ywo[/video]


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Oh Slime, where are you...........


Click to expand...

I'm right here,

[video=youtube_share;ezPZxfS1jys]https://youtu.be/ezPZxfS1jys[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 30, 2018)

Christine and the Queens...Mrs Hogan looking to get tickets to go see her in November


----------



## Kellfire (May 30, 2018)

Capdown's back catalogue. Saw them live for the first time in about 17 years on Saturday at Slam Dunk and they stole the show. So much energy and infectious tunes.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 30, 2018)

These ones keep popping up for me recently 

Your silent face - new order 
Pears girl - underworld 
Two weeks off - underworld 
If it be your will - Leonard Cohen 
Razzle Dazzle Rose - camera obscura
Break into your heart - Iggy Pop 
Bells and Circles - Iggy Pop and underworld 
Fizzy - Sleaford Mods 
Progress - Public service broadcasting 
Evermore - granddaddy 
These Arms of mine - Otis reading 
Radio Friendly unit shifter - Nirvana
Pale Blue eyes - velvet underground 

Finally 

Didnâ€™t (I blow your mind this time) - delphonics.


----------



## Jensen (May 30, 2018)

Been listening to Classic FM in the car, that's not classic hits, but classical music. It's very civilised and relaxing.
It took 25 minutes to queue at the tip yesterday, but I found I was very chilled listening and enjoyed looking at the trees


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;5_OHAkzfT_U]https://youtu.be/5_OHAkzfT_U[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2018)

Pride and Joy, Stevie Ray Vaughan; not bad choices so far until the Groover from Vancouver hits the stage &#128077;


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;bGUukfju_1s]https://youtu.be/bGUukfju_1s[/video]


----------



## PieMan (May 31, 2018)

I'm currently trying to not listen to - and watch - some melts singing Disney tunes as part of tonight's 'entertainment' at my hotel in Majorca. It's bloody desperate.....and is forcing me to drink copious amounts of gin and tonic.

We're bloody on Snow White and 'Hi Ho' 
I may be slitting my wrists at any moment.


----------



## badgb21 (Jun 1, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubZwsrmwIl8

[video=youtube;ubZwsrmwIl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubZwsrmwIl8[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2018)

[video=youtube;_6igcfvq2BQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6igcfvq2BQ[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2018)

[video=youtube;nCBASt507WA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCBASt507WA[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2018)

[video=youtube;_W2jONIjrM0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W2jONIjrM0[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 2, 2018)

[video=youtube;UMe7WdK-XKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMe7WdK-XKo[/video]

A little re-run of Thursday night. :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;W3353dbkWt4]https://youtu.be/W3353dbkWt4[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2018)

Fish, Fish and Fish. He's agreed to release his back catalogue of albums onto streaming sites so downloaded everything onto Spotify. Some great live albums in there two which provokes fond memories


----------



## DRW (Jun 5, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;IvUU8joBb1Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q [/video]

Thought this was quite cool.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 5, 2018)

a load of New Order and Joy Division stuff. Bought a Bass Guitar last week and leaning all the Hooky bass lines


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 5, 2018)

Old Beer Oâ€™Clock show episodes.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 5, 2018)

Funk Inc - Chicken Lickinâ€™


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 8, 2018)

Spent some time last night trawling Spotify to create a classics of trance playlist for going in to hospital early next week. Some absolute gems long forgotten, focussed on 96-99 with stuff like Pulser "Cloudwalking", Airscape "L'Esperanza", Veracocha "Carte Blanche" and no list from the era could be complete without Push "Universal Nation" and System F "Out of the Blue", two tracks that changed the course of dance music toward the turn of the century. 

Cloudwalking is a very special tune to me and I have to admit welling up a little when I put it on, I hadn't heard it for about 15 years and it brought back some memories.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 8, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;ycnWuHsly0A]https://youtu.be/ycnWuHsly0A[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 8, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;SckD99B51IA]https://youtu.be/SckD99B51IA[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 8, 2018)

https://open.spotify.com/track/1Kt1j54YhvP39PnSQjU8H3?si=kV7RrVhIREqTOGcEFonDqg


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 8, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;nMplIrSlg8E]https://youtu.be/nMplIrSlg8E[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 8, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;C9WtBo9b3WI]https://youtu.be/C9WtBo9b3WI[/video]


----------



## GG26 (Jun 8, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			[video=youtube_share;C9WtBo9b3WI]https://youtu.be/C9WtBo9b3WI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

My favourite track &#128512;


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 8, 2018)

GG26 said:



			My favourite track ï˜€
		
Click to expand...

If you havenâ€™t already seen it take a look at the video of them doing ETS in Berlin.
About 50 mill views, great video but watch it until the end, superb stuff :thup:

[video=youtube_share;-_3dc6X-Iwo]https://youtu.be/-_3dc6X-Iwo[/video]


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 8, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			If you havenâ€™t seen it take a look at the video of them doing ETS in Berlin.
About 50 mill views, great video but watch it until the end, superb stuff :thup:

[video=youtube_share;-_3dc6X-Iwo]https://youtu.be/-_3dc6X-Iwo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

The Berlin concert video has been on Sky Arts recently. Great vid by a massively under appreciated band.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			The Berlin concert video has been on Sky Arts recently. Great vid by a massively under appreciated band.
		
Click to expand...

I like depeche mode, but worked with a girl who went to a house party and all they played all night were depeche mode, no other groups at all - not my idea of fun.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 8, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I like depeche mode, but worked with a girl who went to a house party and all they played all night were depeche mode, no other groups at all - not my idea of fun.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't get laid then? &#128521;


----------



## GG26 (Jun 9, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			If you havenâ€™t already seen it take a look at the video of them doing ETS in Berlin.
About 50 mill views, great video but watch it until the end, superb stuff :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this.  Not seen the Berlin video, but saw them on this tour at the NEC.

In Your Room is also a great track and is often overlooked


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2018)

Had ELO Live on the go as I helped HID in the garden. Think she wanted something more modern but my fee for risking life and limb sorting the trailing roses was first dibs on the music


----------



## Piece (Jun 13, 2018)

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2018)

New tracks from two of my favourite artists which I'm loving at the moment:

Vennart - Immortal Soldiers 
[video=youtube;tkc9A_wDh08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkc9A_wDh08[/video]

Jamie Lenman - Long Gone
_[video to follow below as you can only do one video per post apparently]_

Artists formerly of Oceansize & Reuben repsectively.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Jamie Lenman - Long Gone
_[video to follow below as you can only do one video per post apparently]_

Click to expand...

[video=youtube;6iiU0smZIk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iiU0smZIk4[/video]


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 13, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			If you havenâ€™t already seen it take a look at the video of them doing ETS in Berlin.
About 50 mill views, great video but watch it until the end, superb stuff :thup:

[video=youtube_share;-_3dc6X-Iwo]https://youtu.be/-_3dc6X-Iwo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

That is utterly superb. Spine tingling good

Dave Gahan is just cool to his bones.

Saying that i really do have an love affair by acts that have been obliterated by the brown stuff and then resurrected.

Probably why i have been listening to the Lemon heads so much recently and Spiritualized are never off repeat on my stereo


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 13, 2018)

In fact

I suppose i better share, just in case anyone else is a fan. One of the most prominent voices of my Teens. Love him 

[video=youtube;-7bWSbWs5Ao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7bWSbWs5Ao[/video]


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 15, 2018)

New Spiritulized single is a bloody triumph.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 15, 2018)

Freestyle Friday! 

[video=youtube_share;HsTJaP2tC0A]https://youtu.be/HsTJaP2tC0A[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 15, 2018)

Clown Core - Toilet &#129313;


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 15, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;cQywZYoGB1g]https://youtu.be/cQywZYoGB1g[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2018)

Bit of Northern Soul seems popular on some radio stations at the moment - and this is the abs cracker that seems to be getting most airplay

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6oTCkZGY88

Of current stuff - I think this from Christine and the Queens is just one epic bit of funk - turn it up loud loud loud.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjliweXTCYM


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2018)

Think HID is going to get tickets to Sandown Park next month with Plan B on after. She likes a bit of Mr Ballance-Drew's music and I'm not adverse either so had a bit of Ill Manors on and plan to watch the DVD later with a beer


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2018)

John Mayer at the Crossroads Guitar Festival, can't find a YouTube version.

https://www.veojam.com/watch/1311956398


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;fX3wFISOovA]https://youtu.be/fX3wFISOovA[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;pCasMh1CsHc]https://youtu.be/pCasMh1CsHc[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2018)

Pantera, rip Vinnie Jones &#128532;


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 23, 2018)

Paul? 

&#128521;


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Paul? 

ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚
Shouldnâ€™t post so early in the morning.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			ðŸ˜‚
Shouldnâ€™t post so early in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚

I did wonder of the reference. 

Easily done.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			ðŸ˜‚

I did wonder of the reference. 

Easily done.
		
Click to expand...

They may be not to everyoneâ€™s taste but as a rhythm section Pantera were top notch, absolutely as tight as a gnats chuff.
Half the band gone now, but maybe the chance of some form of reunion is on the cards now as Vinnie was the one blocking the way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2018)

Bit of Eagles sitting in the garden with a cold beer.


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;YV-0hRYy85A]https://youtu.be/YV-0hRYy85A[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 25, 2018)

I find myself with a portable cassette player plugged into the Aux input in my wee car (don't ask)

And so I picked out a BB King tape to play (_Midnight Believer_ - just so so epic btw) that had my handwritten _Various _ on the other side.  And the _Various _was recordings off the radio (as we did back then) - with first up - from Radio 1 - Roxy Music recorded live somewhere or other.  I've a couple of Roxy LPs but never thought myself a huge fan - but the 6 songs from this live concert were brilliant - and the buzz and atmosphere in the venue was fantastic. Early 1980s Roxy playing current and 1970s hits - fabulous.  I am now a fan.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 29, 2018)

I was about 12 when my brother introduced me to The Moody Blues On The Threshold of a Dream.

https://open.spotify.com/album/4l3UwxtIiJ374tXIo6ryFw?si=fQY9-n_yRJu4rCoW4yLWXQ

Now nearly 50 years later it's still fantastic and I'm once more a 2nd Former.

Where does the time go?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2018)

Wendy James - The Price Of The Ticket. Strange album I really liked when released in 2016 then went right off it. Popped up on a spotify play list so gave it another bash. Still not sure


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 30, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;BZxA6fHnnpU]https://youtu.be/BZxA6fHnnpU[/video]


----------



## Piece (Jul 3, 2018)

Dio - Holy Diver


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2018)

Piece said:



			Dio - Holy Diver
		
Click to expand...

Magnificent album, great shout. :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;6tJz3ozRA0Q]https://youtu.be/6tJz3ozRA0Q[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2018)

Bit of Quo today. Cheesy but great


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2018)

Interviews with victorious England players!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2018)

Queen with Adam Lambert at the O2 tonight. Brilliant performance.


----------



## Piece (Jul 5, 2018)

Tesla - The Great Radio Controversy


----------



## JamesR (Jul 5, 2018)

The Beach Boys - Pet Sounds


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2018)

Had the first Audioslave album on this morning. Such a great mix of Morello's killer guitar riffs and Cornell's incredible voice.


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 7, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;IAvHjoLxxh8]https://youtu.be/IAvHjoLxxh8[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 7, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;NwMOpaxroTg]https://youtu.be/NwMOpaxroTg[/video]


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD5b_0QB0wI

If you dont listen to me regarding golf, football, culture, favourite holes, favourite courses, Italian cities, best 80's trainees, Ivan Lendl Wimbledon haute couture ........just try the Cult's Love album.

Come on in 3 months time and thank me.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2018)

Uplifting....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JozAmXo2bDE


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 8, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Uplifting....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JozAmXo2bDE

Click to expand...

Even more so that it worked.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Even more so that it worked.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

I can only presume that they were told that they had to be on it from the top. Normally you would expect a "dip" or a muted start, but these were on it from the start. The whole album is boss BTW.

Have you seen Heart do Stairway to Heaven, with the Zep in attendance.

https://vimeo.com/104287711


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			:thup:

I can only presume that they were told that they had to be on it from the top. Normally you would expect a "dip" or a muted start, but these were on it from the start. The whole album is boss BTW.

Have you seen Heart do Stairway to Heaven, with the Zep in attendance.

https://vimeo.com/104287711

Click to expand...

Seen this whilst searching for it also:-

http://onstagemagazine.com/the-real-reason-for-robert-plants-tears-during-stairway-to-heaven/


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 8, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			:thup:

I can only presume that they were told that they had to be on it from the top. Normally you would expect a "dip" or a muted start, but these were on it from the start. The whole album is boss BTW.

Have you seen Heart do Stairway to Heaven, with the Zep in attendance.

https://vimeo.com/104287711

Click to expand...

Have I seen Heart do Stairway to Heaven you cheeky git, I posted it on here twice!! ðŸ˜‹

As for what Iâ€™m currently listening to, thatâ€™ll be Buck Tingley and the Galaxy 500â€™s at Bearleyâ€™s House of Ribs and Blues in Halifax NS.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 8, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have I seen Heart do Stairway to Heaven you cheeky git, I posted it on here twice!! ðŸ˜‹

As for what Iâ€™m currently listening to, thatâ€™ll be Buck Tingley and the Galaxy 500â€™s at Bearleyâ€™s House of Ribs and Blues in Halifax NS.
		
Click to expand...

And now with a completely unscheduled and slightly chaotic guest appearance by Shrimp Daddy ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have I seen Heart do Stairway to Heaven you cheeky git, I posted it on here twice!! ï˜‹

As for what Iâ€™m currently listening to, thatâ€™ll be Buck Tingley and the Galaxy 500â€™s at Bearleyâ€™s House of Ribs and Blues in Halifax NS.
		
Click to expand...

Jammy sod - watch that waistline.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank MacKay and the R & B All Stars in the public gardens in Halifax this afternoon, glorious sunshine and a free public concert



Liverbirdie said:



			Jammy sod - watch that waistline.

Click to expand...

Be back there for the blues jam later tonight mate, but no ribs this time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Frank MacKay and the R & B All Stars in the public gardens in Halifax this afternoon, glorious sunshine and a free public concert



Be back there for the blues jam later tonight mate, but no ribs this time. 

Click to expand...

Its been a long time since I seen ribs, also.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 10, 2018)

Some of this

[video=youtube;M18ktTn-O30]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M18ktTn-O30[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 10, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;pcHdWLCmlkg]https://youtu.be/pcHdWLCmlkg[/video]


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			[video=youtube_share;pcHdWLCmlkg]https://youtu.be/pcHdWLCmlkg[/video]
		
Click to expand...

I know Martin He lives in Invergordon and often goes Busking in Inverness.

Got a tour starting soon with the original line up i think


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Have I seen Heart do Stairway to Heaven you cheeky git, I posted it on here twice!! ï˜‹

As for what Iâ€™m currently listening to, thatâ€™ll be Buck Tingley and the Galaxy 500â€™s at Bearleyâ€™s House of Ribs and Blues in Halifax NS.
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;hsUknVojOkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsUknVojOkQ[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2018)

[video=youtube;Aql7nwkqATU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aql7nwkqATU&amp;list=PLGrSfUocKWSo2zqmvlbsu4qO  bBW_TinMa&amp;index=2[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2018)

[video=youtube;4aRS1T2dlto]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aRS1T2dlto[/video]

You'd have loved this Slime!!


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			[video=youtube;4aRS1T2dlto]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aRS1T2dlto[/video]

You'd have loved this Slime!!
		
Click to expand...

Just listened to the above and really enjoyed it, cheers BiM. :thup:


----------



## JamesR (Jul 13, 2018)

Rumours by Fleetwood Mac and Honkey Chateau by Elton John.
Iâ€™m in a retro kinda mood


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 13, 2018)

May have been mentioned on here before, but have you seen Phil Collins "goin back" on Sky arts?

Ive played the concert about 5 times over the last few weeks - just bought it on I tunes.

He sings all motown songs he loved as a kid growing up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 13, 2018)

JamesR said:



*Rumours by Fleetwood Mac *and Honkey Chateau by Elton John.
Iâ€™m in a retro kinda mood
		
Click to expand...

Hard to believe that's 41 years old; still sounds great & regularly gets an airing.


----------



## Dando (Jul 14, 2018)

A Euro fighter do itâ€™s acrobatic routine! My god itâ€™s noisey


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2018)

The wife being a nag &#128543;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2018)

Had Floyd's Delicate Sound of Thunder on earlier and lo the concert is on Sky Arts at the moment. All a bit Fellini


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;EhGEGIBGLu8]https://youtu.be/EhGEGIBGLu8[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;Dva8aVJH8uE]https://youtu.be/Dva8aVJH8uE[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2018)

Two of the best who left us far too early;

[video=youtube_share;2mKggAwT-YQ]https://youtu.be/2mKggAwT-YQ[/video]


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;9j6GSXKQck8]https://youtu.be/9j6GSXKQck8[/video]


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;PYmoMY8qDNI]https://youtu.be/PYmoMY8qDNI[/video]


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 13, 2018)

Maybe I can get one in before BIM unless has already posted it.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1F0lBnsnkE&feature=share

Double boss!


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Maybe I can get one in before BIM unless has already posted it.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1F0lBnsnkE&feature=share

Double boss!
		
Click to expand...

That's awesome, thanks Pete. :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 14, 2018)

Got _Radiohead - OK Computer_ in the car.  Never having previously listened to it but having heard all the plaudits - it is indeed rather OK.

Is this a music equivalent of _'I've Never Seen Star Wars'_


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Maybe I can get one in before BIM unless has already posted it.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1F0lBnsnkE&feature=share

Double boss!
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky git!  'Tis good though, even received management approval. :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2018)

[video=youtube;3p_xAToFzck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p_xAToFzck[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 14, 2018)

[video=youtube;yC_j_dzkaVE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC_j_dzkaVE[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 14, 2018)

Josh T Pearson - Woman When I've Raised Hell (live session from Radio 6)

Mogwai - Wizard Motor


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 14, 2018)

Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 15, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got _Radiohead - OK Computer_ in the car.  Never having previously listened to it but having heard all the plaudits - it is indeed rather OK.

Is this a music equivalent of _'I've Never Seen Star Wars'_ 

Click to expand...

never hear it or want to, over rated rubbish IMO


----------



## JamesR (Aug 15, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got _Radiohead - OK Computer_ in the car.  Never having previously listened to it but having heard all the plaudits - it is indeed rather OK.

Is this a music equivalent of _'I've Never Seen Star Wars'_ 

Click to expand...

Try 'The Bends', possibly the greatest album of all time


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 15, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			never hear it or want to, over rated rubbish IMO
		
Click to expand...

how can you say it's over-rated rubbish having never heard it...?

I never listened before as I had heard all the hype back then and so possibly because of that I never bothered...that doesn't make it rubbish and now that I'm listening to it when not obliged to say 'I love it' because that's what the pack are saying - I think it's OK.  Will listen more and it may grow on me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 15, 2018)

Can't remember if I've posted this before but worth a second listen if I have;

[video=youtube;UF0Du1E8g-U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF0Du1E8g-U[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 15, 2018)

[video=youtube;5Wgb-5bLaLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wgb-5bLaLA[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 15, 2018)

One of the best ways to open a concert;

[video=youtube;7ya6uFrr10s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ya6uFrr10s[/video]

RIP the other Rick.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 15, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			how can you say it's over-rated rubbish having never heard it...?

I never listened before as I had heard all the hype back then and so possibly because of that I never bothered...that doesn't make it rubbish and now that I'm listening to it when not obliged to say 'I love it' because that's what the pack are saying - I think it's OK.  Will listen more and it may grow on me 

Click to expand...

i have heard enough of their stuff to say i don't think much of  it and think its over rated self indulgent twaddle


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 15, 2018)

Had my proper grumpy head on today...

Spent the evening chilling out listening to Bread tracks...
Taking me back to days when life wasn't [seemingly] so bloody harsh...

No alcohol involved saving that for the right time...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 16, 2018)

Been posted a couple of times, just love it.
Heart - Stairway to Heaven

https://vimeo.com/104287711


----------



## JamesR (Aug 16, 2018)

Queen - A Night at the Opera

The girl sat opposite me in the office doesn't look best pleased :ears:


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 16, 2018)

[video=youtube;G8Hx2IBcZ7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8Hx2IBcZ7A[/video]

One of my Fave Cocteau twins tracks


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Been posted a couple of times, just love it.
Heart - Stairway to Heaven

https://vimeo.com/104287711

Click to expand...

Probably get pelters for saying it but I think itâ€™s better than the original.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 17, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Probably get pelters for saying it but I think itâ€™s better than the original.
		
Click to expand...

Happily listen to either version tbh. The way they use the choir and the Led Zepplin guys enjoying it makes it for me.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 17, 2018)

Ok computer is start to finish one of the best albums I have ever heard.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Happily listen to either version tbh. *The way they use the choir and the Led Zepplin guys enjoying it makes it for me.*

Click to expand...

Yup, 5.50 the WTF look on Robert Plant's face as the bowler-hatted choir is revealed, Jimmy Page's genuine delight throughout, the standing ovation from the band and the emotional connection for Jason Bonham makes it something really special, over and above the quality of the music alone.  Bonnie Raitt was thoroughly enjoying it too. 

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't turn the original off but given a choice it's this one every time for me.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, 5.50 the WTF look on Robert Plant's face as the bowler-hatted choir is revealed, Jimmy Page's genuine delight throughout, the standing ovation from the band and the emotional connection for Jason Bonham makes it something really special, over and above the quality of the music alone.  Bonnie Raitt was thoroughly enjoying it too. 

Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't turn the original off but given a choice it's this one every time for me.
		
Click to expand...

I was ready to hate it but I have to say I was very impressed


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I was ready to hate it but I have to say I was very impressed
		
Click to expand...

Bob, I'm not usually a fan of cover versions so when I first saw that it had been done I thought it was complete madness to give it to band who, I think it's fair to say were past their prime, and to do so in front of the remaining 3 members of Led Zeppelin.  I'm delighted to say I was absolutely wrong.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2018)

Since I've mentioned Miss Raitt;

[video=youtube;QjMmLxKmG7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjMmLxKmG7E[/video]

Think Slime might approve...


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Since I've mentioned Miss Raitt;

[video=youtube;QjMmLxKmG7E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjMmLxKmG7E[/video]

Think Slime might approve...
		
Click to expand...

Slime does approve, how could anyone not?
Oh, and it features the wonderful Beth Hart, one of my faves.
Cheers BIM.  :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2018)

Time for a bit of JoeyB I think...
[video=youtube_share;pvvgZMGp5Uo]https://youtu.be/pvvgZMGp5Uo[/video]


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome stuff, here's the full concert!

[video=youtube_share;IrAjqJ3I2XE]https://youtu.be/IrAjqJ3I2XE[/video]

Well worth a watch.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2018)

Yeah, but now I have to find a couple of hours to watch it...
You're a bad man Slime


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2018)

Chilled out afternoon with my old mucker Fish in the background. Came home and HID had Madonna on (who looks pretty good for 60 - Madge not HID!) and some of her live/recent stuff was pleasantly ok


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Yeah, but now I have to find a couple of hours to watch it...
*You're a bad man Slime*

Click to expand...

I do my best.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 18, 2018)

Listening to Tommy - forgot how good it is.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 19, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chilled out afternoon with my old mucker Fish in the background. Came home and HID had Madonna on (who looks pretty good for 60 - Madge not HID!) and some of her live/recent stuff was pleasantly ok
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t realise Robin could sing!?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 19, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Didnâ€™t realise Robin could sing!?!
		
Click to expand...

Nor did he. Sadly I was referring to Derek William Dick


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2018)

Slime said:



			Slime does approve, how could anyone not?
Oh, and it features the wonderful Beth Hart, one of my faves.
Cheers BIM.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Same lady, different pace;

[video=youtube;nW9Cu6GYqxo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW9Cu6GYqxo[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2018)

This lot weren't too shabby... 

[video=youtube;WL4EjW93Jzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WL4EjW93Jzk[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2018)

A Tribute to one of my musical icons
He's have been 69 today and he'd have had a chuckle at that!
RIP Phil.
[video=youtube_share;cSo9CC2wKVI]https://youtu.be/cSo9CC2wKVI[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2018)

Imurg said:



			A Tribute to one of my musical icons
He's have been 69 today and he'd have had a chuckle at that!
RIP Phil.
[video=youtube_share;cSo9CC2wKVI]https://youtu.be/cSo9CC2wKVI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Ian, you've got more musical taste than I thought... 

Nice choice, great album, personally think the best track on it is in post #2083


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2018)

Don't think I've seen this before;

[video=youtube;6swgiM9vSEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6swgiM9vSEE[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Aug 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Blimey Ian, you've got more musical taste than I thought... 

Nice choice, great album, personally think the best track on it is in post #2083 

Click to expand...

Here's mine. Unfortunately no video

[video=youtube_share;24afCNHKbnQ]https://youtu.be/24afCNHKbnQ[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2018)

And one I had the good fortune to be at;

[video=youtube;3uneA-cstZs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uneA-cstZs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 20, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Same lady, different pace;

[video=youtube;nW9Cu6GYqxo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW9Cu6GYqxo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Love George Michaelâ€™s version of this, Adele does a nice version as well.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Love George Michaelâ€™s version of this, Adele does a nice version as well.
		
Click to expand...

Prefer Adele's version of those two Paul. :thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Same lady, different pace;

[video=youtube;nW9Cu6GYqxo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW9Cu6GYqxo[/video]
		
Click to expand...

WOW! What a beautiful voice, so effortless. If as you say Adel's version is better I'd like to hear it.

Just also listened to one of my fave bands, The Eagles, "One Of These Nights".

Keep 'em coming Richard. :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			WOW! What a beautiful voice, so effortless. If as you say Adel's version is better I'd like to hear it.

Just also listened to one of my fave bands, The Eagles, "One Of These Nights".

Keep 'em coming Richard. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Since you asked Chris, spoken intro by Adele carries a potty mouth warning;

[video=youtube;7gbqsZf4PxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gbqsZf4PxM[/video]

I prefer Adele's version to George Michael's, not sure she beats Bonnie but it's close.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Since you asked Chris, spoken intro by Adele carries a potty mouth warning;

[video=youtube;7gbqsZf4PxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gbqsZf4PxM[/video]

I prefer Adele's version to George Michael's, not sure she beats Bonnie but it's close.
		
Click to expand...

Only fair we give Georgeâ€™s version an airing, just for balance 
https://youtu.be/xffp_ScfjMw


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Since you asked Chris, spoken intro by Adele carries a potty mouth warning;

[video=youtube;7gbqsZf4PxM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gbqsZf4PxM[/video]

I prefer Adele's version to George Michael's, not sure she beats Bonnie but it's close.
		
Click to expand...

Not too worried about the potty mouth when she sings like that!

As a big Adele fan I think she just shades it with her soulful style but both are just brilliant!

Cheers Richard  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2018)

Chill time;

[video=youtube;5mg1T2SgONQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mg1T2SgONQ[/video]


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chill time;

[video=youtube;5mg1T2SgONQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mg1T2SgONQ[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, liked that.

I'll give you John Mayer's "Slow Dancing In A Burning Room".

But sorry, don't know how to post up.   Perhaps you can help?

Cheers!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2018)

This one first then I'll have a look...

[video=youtube;CfFuD7qSeR0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfFuD7qSeR0[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2018)

This the one Chris?

[video=youtube;32GZ3suxRn4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32GZ3suxRn4[/video]


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 21, 2018)

Ahh, another great, Santana, love his "Samba Pa Ti."


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2018)

A bit more John Mayer

[video]https://www.veojam.com/watch/1311956398[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Ahh, another great, Santana, love his "Samba Pa Ti."
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;DWO_eojWezg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWO_eojWezg[/video]


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 21, 2018)

Yep, that's the one Richard. Watch the guitarist in the background after 3 min - he's almost asleep!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 21, 2018)

Last one for tonight;

[video=youtube;HKLnmMacEB4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKLnmMacEB4[/video]


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 21, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Last one for tonight;

[video=youtube;HKLnmMacEB4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKLnmMacEB4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all those Richard. Just listened to Samba pa ti, just right to go to bed on!

Will listen to rest tomorrow.

:thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2018)

Scorpions, House of cards

Can't do a link for obvious reasons. Vocals are pretty good for someone even older than Chrisd.


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;X5IdtqFf95g]https://youtu.be/X5IdtqFf95g[/video]


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 22, 2018)

Runrig played their final concerts at Stirling last weekend......sold out 25,000 each night.

Good excuse to listen to them again. we have seen then live on half a dozen occasions, great concerts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEnP8F9HSFI

Fitting tune to go out on...â€¦.Hearts of Olden Glory.


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;D99LZg18OWg]https://youtu.be/D99LZg18OWg[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2018)

Slime said:



			[video=youtube_share;D99LZg18OWg]https://youtu.be/D99LZg18OWg[/video]
		
Click to expand...

About time you posted something decent... 

Very nice indeed, even got the Mrs BiM seal of approval! :thup:

Thanks Slime.


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;XdIHxpx9VUc]https://youtu.be/XdIHxpx9VUc[/video]


----------



## Slime (Aug 22, 2018)

I've always loved this one, possibly not Mrs BIM's favourite!

[video=youtube_share;veYBYpmVLwY]https://youtu.be/veYBYpmVLwY[/video]


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 22, 2018)

going through a few oldies on you tube ,currently Barry Ryan singing Eloise awesome tune.
next up Bachmann turner overdrive ......you aint seen nothin yet .
previous was Glenn Campbell ... its only make beleive.
 wont be long till the quo take centre stage though .

change being made ,its hasi fantasi next with John Wayne is big leggy .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2018)

For Beezerk... 

[video=youtube;WX_96uKZ7yQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX_96uKZ7yQ[/video]

Love the first comment; The Who, the only band with a lead singer, lead guitar, lead drummer and lead bass player.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2018)

[video=youtube;57Bm2xvuzCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Bm2xvuzCA[/video]


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Jon and Vangelis, Friends of Mr Cairo.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2018)

[video=youtube;woX--_Nr9GM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woX--_Nr9GM[/video]


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 22, 2018)

I've seen the light by a group called The The a group that past me by in the 80s I think. 

Found a good video on u- tube but unfortunately don't know how to upload.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2018)

[video=youtube;aVH77iNRRVw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVH77iNRRVw[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			I've seen the light by a group called The The a group that past me by in the 80s I think. 

Found a good video on u- tube but unfortunately don't know how to upload.
		
Click to expand...

Copy the link, hit reply, click on the movie reel logo above the text box, paste the link into the box that comes up & hit ok, then hit post reply.  :thup:


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 22, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Copy the link, hit reply, click on the movie reel logo above the text box, paste the link into the box that comes up & hit ok, then hit post reply.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Copy the link, lost me there already . Will try tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 23, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			I've seen the light by a group called The The a group that past me by in the 80s I think. 

Found a good video on u- tube but unfortunately don't know how to upload.
		
Click to expand...

was a fan of the early stuff by him ( Matt Johnston ) Soul Mining (1983) i think he played most of the instruments apart from getting Jools Holland to play piano on fave song off that which was "This is the day" the follow up a few year later was a bit harder "infected" Johnny Marr was in the band for a time in the 90's but i prefer the earlier stuff TBH

there's this is the day 
[video=youtube;aMWzYip6R30]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMWzYip6R30[/video]


----------



## Slime (Aug 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'd rather go blind
		
Click to expand...

I'll see your 'I'd rather go blind' and raise it with my preferred version!

[video=youtube_share;UEHwO_UEp7A]https://youtu.be/UEHwO_UEp7A[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			For Beezerk... 

[video=youtube;WX_96uKZ7yQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WX_96uKZ7yQ[/video]

Love the first comment; The Who, the only band with a lead singer, lead guitar, lead drummer and lead bass player. 

Click to expand...

I had to play that song on a weekly basis in an old band I was in, hated every second of it &#128514;


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2018)

Been listening to all manner of daft pop songs that I need to learn for a covers gig we've pencilled in to do! Taylor Swift, Backstreet Boys, Beyonce... you name it.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 23, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYSVFy2UHaA

This is one I always enjoy returning too

(hopefully I followed Richard's instructions properly)

edit: doesn't look like I did


----------



## Slime (Aug 23, 2018)

A true master at work,

[video=youtube_share;i6G53BMgugo]https://youtu.be/i6G53BMgugo[/video]


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 23, 2018)

[video]The Animals, House of the rising sun[/video]

Trying to do what you indicated to Rlburnside Richard, but haven't got it right - yet!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2018)

Mostly Autumn - Dressed in Voices. Great band, great album


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2018)

[video=youtube;RxeinEAoq0E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxeinEAoq0E[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2018)

[video=youtube;RV-Z1YwaOiw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV-Z1YwaOiw[/video]


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 23, 2018)

Gerry Cinnamon - Belter

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2nZj8eNNDDU


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2018)

[video=youtube;KjGcIhxGP3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjGcIhxGP3c[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 23, 2018)

[video=youtube;XyEyDiEBgv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyEyDiEBgv8[/video]


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 23, 2018)

Last one before bed....


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xMjDc8MJotU


----------



## JamesR (Aug 24, 2018)

[video=youtube;KasR2lVvr2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KasR2lVvr2M[/video]


----------



## JamesR (Aug 24, 2018)

[video=youtube;cpGA0azFdCs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpGA0azFdCs[/video]


----------



## JamesR (Aug 24, 2018)

[video=youtube;hAzzRQe6lms]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAzzRQe6lms[/video]

Last one for today


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 24, 2018)

RIP Ed King, formerly of Lynyrd Skynyrd & co-writer of this little gem;

[video=youtube;DA0z9EcefOU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA0z9EcefOU[/video]


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 24, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Last one before bed....


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xMjDc8MJotU

Click to expand...

You have good taste Stu, Neil Young is one of my favourites.

Particularly like : Heart of Gold - Southern Man - Old Man! 

:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Aug 24, 2018)

I am at peace with the World for a while..
[video=youtube_share;7jMlFXouPk8]https://youtu.be/7jMlFXouPk8[/video]


----------



## bobmac (Aug 24, 2018)

Nothing.
The peace and quiet is lovely


----------



## Piece (Aug 24, 2018)

PGA commentary on Sky and my mouse clicking.


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 24, 2018)

Love this...haunting...if the link works!



[video=youtube;7gzZEtiusO4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gzZEtiusO4[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 24, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			You have good taste Stu, Neil Young is one of my favourites.

Particularly like : Heart of Gold - Southern Man - Old Man! 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that this is below Sweet Home Alabama; Skynyrd wrote it in response to Neil Young's songs Southern Man & Alabama, and Young is name checked in sweet Home Alabama.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2018)

Was given Jean Redpath _Songs of Burns _for my b/day.  Love the songs of Burns, love Redpath's voice and her interpretation and the arrangement.  This one is _The Winter It is Past_.  Not everyone's cup of tea I grant you - but just beautiful to my ears.  The tune is recognised as being that which Burns wrote or adapted for his words.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tURKx7qOPHY


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I am at peace with the World for a while..
[video=youtube_share;7jMlFXouPk8]https://youtu.be/7jMlFXouPk8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Was that this one song or the whole album? Thought it was a rather under rated album but this song in particular is a Floyd masterpiece


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 26, 2018)

https://youtu.be/WPVAeczWlKU


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2018)

[video=youtube;LZMmV6xXYFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZMmV6xXYFw[/video]


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2018)

Cheers BIM :thup:.
The greatest rock and roll band in the land.

[video=youtube_share;7Un0-47x5OA]https://youtu.be/7Un0-47x5OA[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VerK4zwMRQw

What a voice. Wish I'd seen her live


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2018)

[video=youtube;3oG_TgaVxFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oG_TgaVxFk[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2018)

Randomly this popped up on my youtube recommends. Not heard this in years

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBjPAqmnvGA


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2018)

[video=youtube;v0mb0_SUx-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0mb0_SUx-A[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2018)

[video=youtube;pb22MYqdugE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb22MYqdugE[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2018)

[video=youtube;VTRlYcEyyNY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTRlYcEyyNY[/video]


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2018)

Great driving music;

[video=youtube_share;eGC3063J-co]https://youtu.be/eGC3063J-co[/video]


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2018)

.......................... and another, from a hugely talented bunch of musicians,

[video=youtube_share;2HuiH-0R6a0]https://youtu.be/2HuiH-0R6a0[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2018)

This one makes my spine tingle every time
[video=youtube_share;gZxP3bMn0as]https://youtu.be/gZxP3bMn0as[/video]


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2018)

Just rehearsing!

[video=youtube_share;MQ3fwqia-ZM]https://youtu.be/MQ3fwqia-ZM[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;vcVYSmuV3y4]https://youtu.be/vcVYSmuV3y4[/video]


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2018)

If you can't be a little self-indulgent on your birthday when can you.
My favourite band
My favourite guitarist
And he's 65 today
Mr Lifeson, I salute you.

[video=youtube_share;iB4uwO1Dmf4]https://youtu.be/iB4uwO1Dmf4[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2018)

Well what an improvement this is; shame we lost all the other YouTube links....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 30, 2018)

Looking through Spotify and playing Frampton Comes Alive at full pelt, whilst assembling wardrobes ðŸ‘


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Don't know how you do it Richard, another one of my favourite bands - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band.

Night Moves - Hollywood Nights - We've Got Tonight - Against The Wind - Downtown Train are great tracks!

Cheers


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2018)

Since you asked nicely Chris...


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2018)

And probably the song that best sums up my tastes in music;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2018)

Imurg said:









Click to expand...

Nice one Ian, they were a great live band.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2018)

Last one tonight


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2018)

Some sound advice from KWS;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Quality tune


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			And probably the song that best sums up my tastes in music;







Click to expand...

And likewise for me its - Like A Rock!

Thanks Richard.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 30, 2018)

Imurg said:









Click to expand...

Well that woke me up! Foot tappingly good!

Cheers Imurg.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 30, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Turning in to a good night for music! I feel a bit tipsy after listening and watching the video! Hic!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 30, 2018)

Last one for tonight, two of the greatest;


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2018)

Some very interesting rumours doing the rounds at the moment about one final collaboration before FIsh retires


----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 1, 2018)

One of my very favourite-est albums ever. XTC's Apple Venus Vol 1. Blimmin' brilliant.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 1, 2018)

Gimme,...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 1, 2018)

, gimme, ...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 1, 2018)

, gimme!!


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## huds1475 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Sep 2, 2018)

The best and most emotive of all the shredders (IMO) No-one bent and held a high note like Gary. 

Still remember hearing the news of his death when I was driving. It came so out of the blue that I nearly crashed the car. He was a hero and an inspiration for me in respect of my own feeble attempts at playing them there silver strings.

Shame the picture quality here is a bit fuzzy - but the audio is fine.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 6, 2018)

Probably Mr Sumner's best vocal and a damn fine tune;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2018)

A starter of Charlie Worsham followed by a main course of Lee Ann Womack at Union Chapel.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2018)

A little bit of Michael Lee Aday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 8, 2018)

Just chilling at the moment with a bit of BB King.


----------



## Mr Hip (Sep 8, 2018)

Richard Thompson (of course), Hunters and Collectors, Flanders and Swan, The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain, Bonnie Raitt, John Hiatt, Keith Jarrett and on and on. Got a 32gig SD card of music plugged into the satnav and play it on shuffle!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 9, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			A starter of Charlie Worsham followed by a main course of Lee Ann Womack at Union Chapel.
		
Click to expand...






From the show.  I think it was the bloke sat behind me that recorded this.  As nice a reminder as it is, why wouldn't you just sit & enjoy something this good, rather than worry about filming it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## mchivers (Sep 14, 2018)

Imurg said:









Click to expand...

Lead singer from matchbox 20. Great band


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2018)

Mixed bag tonight...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## PieMan (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2018)

Brand new single from Fish. Lyrically as good as he's done in a long time

https://www.planetrock.com/news/rock-news/listen-to-fishs-new-single-man-with-a-stick/

Can't wait for the EP and to see the new material done live. Final album sounding great and a fitting send off to the big man


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2018)

One for Slime...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 16, 2018)

Libertines


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			One for Slime...
		
Click to expand...

Cheers BiM .
I do like a beaten up Strat, it reminds me of one of my ultimate heroes;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 16, 2018)

My ears are still bleeding from listening to The Dangleberries at the Big Oyster Bash in Stranraer.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2018)

From King of Thieves;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			From King of Thieves;
		
Click to expand...

.................... and here's another from the greatest male vocalist I've ever heard;


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2018)

One of the best new bands I've heard in years.....


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Slime (Sep 20, 2018)

This again,


----------



## drewster (Sep 21, 2018)

The new Interpol Album and the new Idles album


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2018)

drewster said:



			The new Interpol Album and the *new Idles album*

Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed that. There's a few kind of tuneless filler tracks (IMO), but G.R.E.A.T is an absolutely blinding tune, along with Colossus, Danny Nedelko and a couple of others.

I've been listening to the new Vennart album (formerly of Oceansize). Properly epic sound he's gone for, loving it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2018)

RIP Chas Hodges. 






Saw them live supporting Status Quo a few years ago, set the tone quite well, a very good night.  Remind me a bit of Squeeze for how clever some of their lyrics were.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2018)

Slime time...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2018)

The new Fish EP. Some lyrically brilliant new songs (even though the running order on the sleeve notes is wrong) and some great live songs from Islington (a gig I was at) http://smarturl.it/FISH-APWA-EP


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 24, 2018)

Bit of a JD Souther fest;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 24, 2018)

The more I know, the less I understand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 24, 2018)

And Mrs BiM's favourite Eagles track;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 24, 2018)

That's your lot.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 26, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:








That's your lot.
		
Click to expand...

Thank Christ for that always found the Eagles bland and boring soft middle of the road American dross.   

You got good taste in most of the other music you put up which I enjoy.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 28, 2018)

Proper music


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Proper music







Click to expand...

Jesus Christ, not that club singer ðŸ˜®


----------



## bobmac (Sep 29, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Jesus Christ, not that club singer ðŸ˜®
		
Click to expand...

No, he's definitely Michael Buble


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 2, 2018)

Get out of Denver.....live album by Bob Seger. Some excellent bluesey rock.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2018)

For Stu C, as discussed @ H4H


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Get out of Denver.....live album by Bob Seger. Some excellent bluesey rock.
		
Click to expand...

Half a job...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2018)

Stu, as promised, KWS first;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2018)

With this title, I had to pick it;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2018)

Now JST;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Crow (Oct 5, 2018)

What do they say about class?


----------



## louise_a (Oct 5, 2018)

Bought some new? CDs this week,2bestof oldies Jefferson  Airplane and Melanie and because I liked their single Radioactive, an Imagine Dragons album, which is really good.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 12, 2018)

Having a bit of a lady blues session while I work, namely :-

Janiva Magness
Robin Rogers
Gina Sicilia
Fiona Boyes
Karen Lovely
Erja Lyytinen
B.J.Allen and Blues Voodoo
Ana Popovic
Danielle Nicole
Sena Ehrhardt
Joanne Shaw Taylor

And to mix it up with a bit of soulful funk jazz with Saxophone some

Candy Dulfer
Mindi Abair


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2018)

Very powerful video
Great song


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2018)

Live from the Peppermint lounge..... The Cramps!!!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 12, 2018)

Volbeat are good, downloaded their entire library and listened to it last week.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Khamelion (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Khamelion (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2018)

40 years old....
Damn


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2018)

Green Day.... I am upstairs working from home.... and my wife is doing something downstairs and has this on....very loud!


----------



## DRW (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Piece (Oct 17, 2018)

One of these Days - Pink Floyd
Kashmir - Led Zep
What Can't This Be Love? - Van Halen


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 17, 2018)

A mixture of Obituary, Anthrax. Lamb Of God and Slayer in readiness for next months gig


----------



## User62651 (Oct 17, 2018)

Wolf Alice back catlogue, wasn't aware of them but gave them a listen after the recent Mercury award, has a 90s indie rock feel, catchy tunes and a bit retro but that's fine by me. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2018)

Master & pupil...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2018)

Another lengthy masterpiece and great story telling


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 18, 2018)

Ian Dury / Blondie / The Cramps / Sex Pistols


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 18, 2018)

The NPR youtube-channel is amazing with it's content. Found a lot of new music to listen to through their 15-20 min office concerts. But this one with "The National" is probably my favourite of them all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2018)

The Cure - Bestival Live 2011


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2018)

Aged 13 for crying out loud...


----------



## Piece (Oct 19, 2018)

King's X - Please Come Home Mr Bulbous.
Metallica - Ride The Lightning


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Qwerty (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Qwerty (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2018)

The Mac are coming back...






Sadly without Lindsey, and having seen the new line up I'll be passing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			The Mac are coming back...






Sadly without Lindsey, and having seen the new line up I'll be passing. 

Click to expand...

And the price of the tickets!!


----------



## User62651 (Oct 22, 2018)

Who needs the originals when youve got this lot, amazing covers/tribute band of rock classics -


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And the price of the tickets!!
		
Click to expand...

Can't take it with you. 






If I want to see them I'll pay, but the new line up is missing something, and it's definitely Lindsey.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't take it with you.  If I want to see them I'll pay, but the new line up is missing something.
		
Click to expand...

That was partly my point. For me Buckingham is a huge part and so without him I couldn't justify the prices being asked and I don't think the sound of the band will be the same as I doubt the replacements will have that same style and ability to lift the songs.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 22, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That was partly my point. For me Buckingham is a huge part and so without him I couldn't justify the prices being asked and I don't think the sound of the band will be the same as I doubt the replacements will have that same style and ability to lift the songs.
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™re crap anyway so just save your money ðŸ˜


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Theyâ€™re crap anyway so just save your money ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

So different to the original and best lineup of Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 23, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't take it with you.






If I want to see them I'll pay, but the new line up is missing something, and it's definitely Lindsey.
		
Click to expand...

Lindsey is the star of that band imo.

So they've now brought Neil Finn from Crowded House in and Mike Campbell from Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers in to replace him. They are now playing Crowded House and Tom Petty songs in the set FFS.

I'd be feeling short changed if id bought tickets to see FM and end up with a mix of them, Crowded house and Tom Petty songs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Lindsey is the star of that band imo.

So they've now brought Neil Finn from Crowded House in and Mike Campbell from Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers in to replace him. They are now playing Crowded House and Tom Petty songs in the set FFS.

I'd be feeling short changed if id bought tickets to see FM and end up with a mix of them, Crowded house and Tom Petty songs.
		
Click to expand...

This. It's an expensive ticket and to then get non-Fleetwood Mac songs in the set is a let down, almost a rip-off. Not worth the cost for me at all


----------



## Piece (Oct 26, 2018)

For those that like it rocky. Some of the very, very best here: MacAlpine, Vai, Sheehan


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 26, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can't take it with you.






If I want to see them I'll pay, but the new line up is missing something, and it's definitely Lindsey.
		
Click to expand...

Ah great stuff.  I had a major Alan Parson Project phase back in the day - Tales of MaI; IRobot; Pyramid; Eve; ToaFC and Eye in the Sky.  Then I stopped and lost interest.

with the _Queen _Film released I found myself early this morning watching the 21 minutes of brilliance that is the _Queen _Live Aid set - awesome - Ayo!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 26, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah great stuff.  I had a major Alan Parson Project phase back in the day - Tales of MaI; IRobot; Pyramid; Eve; ToaFC and Eye in the Sky.  Then I stopped and lost interest.

with the _Queen _Film released I found myself early this morning watching the 21 minutes of brilliance that is the _Queen _Live Aid set - awesome - Ayo!
		
Click to expand...

For me the best APP album was Turn of a Friendly Card


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2018)

Off the back of Bohemian Rhapsody;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 27, 2018)

Shortly it will be Don Bryant and the Bo-Keys, followed by the Robert Cray Band. Irritatingly Beth Hart is the support in the main arena but I canâ€™t swap support bands...


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2018)

Had a bit of Reef in the car today. Good backing to the V8 rumble my car makes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Great song Blue .................... but this one is my fave,


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

One for BiM,


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 28, 2018)

Just listening to a bit of Bert Weedon very basic guitar but the lad can play.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			One for BiM,







Click to expand...

Loving that strat with no paint left on it awesome.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Loving that strat with no paint left on it awesome.
		
Click to expand...

And he's still using it on live shows.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			One for BiM,







Click to expand...

Thanks Slime 

Did you try the Don Bryant one?  Guy was brilliant last night, preferred him to Robert Cray & he's still performing at 76!


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Slime 
*Did you try the Don Bryant one? * Guy was brilliant last night, preferred him to Robert Cray & he's still performing at 76!
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, but I surely will.




clubchamp98 said:



			Loving that* strat with no paint *left on it awesome.
		
Click to expand...

This is the original beaten up strat,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2018)

A mate loaned me a few Whitesnake "tapes" back in the day, the but constant sex euphemisms put them off me a bit tbh.

However the 1987 was boss, and this was great from "slip of the tongue".

Loses a bit in production for the live version but the single version was top notch.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2018)

From, possibly, one of the best live albums ever...
Richart's faves...


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 28, 2018)

Slime said:



			Not yet, but I surely will.




This is the original beaten up strat,







Click to expand...

Top player . I have an Ibanez electric cheapo , going to get me one of them strats soon.

Question , can you be taught to play like that , or is it like golf everybody has a natural skill level.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Top player . I have an Ibanez electric cheapo , going to get me one of them strats soon.

Question , can you be taught to play like that , or is it like golf everybody has a natural skill level.
		
Click to expand...

You can't teach that, Rory was born with a gift.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 29, 2018)

Slime said:



			You can't teach that, Rory was born with a gift.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought so , you got it or you havnt ,
A well back to my scales.
Thanks.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## bobmac (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2018)

That picture reminded me of this fantastic song by a fantastic band,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2018)

Probably their best for me;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2018)

And the best cover of a Thin Lizzy song goes too...


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2018)

The thing is Thin Lizzy hardly ever made a poor song!
How about this,


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2018)

This is my favourite cover of a Lizzy song,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2018)

Love what they do with the traditional Irish songs here;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 30, 2018)

Pulp - Common People.

I hate it (them) but it just came on the radio. Luckily I spotted BiM's post above. That's better


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2018)

Seeing Gary Moore with Peter Green's Les Paul I suppose it would be rude not to;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 31, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Seeing Gary Moore with Peter Green's Les Paul I suppose it would be rude not to;

You may be interested in this clip, Richard.







Click to expand...


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 31, 2018)

Hope Stromness golf club stays open, otherwise...


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 31, 2018)

As it's a bit guitar-tastic around this thread at he moment, I never tire of this video.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks Johnny, knew he had it but didn't know the story. 

Really ought to see green playing that guitar then...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Johnny, knew he had it but didn't know the story. 

Really ought to see green playing that guitar then...







Click to expand...

I've been lucky enough to see Peter Green a couple of times with his Splinter Band. He also was with it enough to play Albatross himself on the first occasion


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2018)

Tickets secured


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2018)

And for him


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2018)

And them 






That's going to be one hell of a weekend at Wembley.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2018)

One of Fragger's favourite bands - and a vastly underrated one at that.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2018)

My 1979 The Specials album ahead of tickets for the 40th anniversary tickets going on sale tomorrow


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 1, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Johnny, knew he had it but didn't know the story. 

Really ought to see green playing that guitar then...







Click to expand...

Brilliant what a line up that band had


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 1, 2018)

Imurg said:









Click to expand...

Saw him a few years ago in Glasgow one of my favourite shows, was in New Orleans 2 years ago heard Madison Blues blaring out of a bar and went in a 3 piece band were playing a few of his songs they were loud and pretty impressive, thanks for posting.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			And them 






That's going to be one hell of a weekend at Wembley. 

Click to expand...

Seen them 3 times now, one of the best bands you could see live. Effortless.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 2, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Seen them 3 times now, one of the best bands you could see live. Effortless.
		
Click to expand...

Middle of the road bland garbage according to one on here ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ Their loss.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Middle of the road bland garbage according to one on here ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ Their loss.
		
Click to expand...

Some people always want to look like fashionistas, and always be "on the edge" musically - normally to**ers, I find.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 2, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Seen them 3 times now, one of the best bands you could see
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Some people always want to look like fashionistas, and always be "on the edge" musically - normally to**ers, I find.
		
Click to expand...

Ah that will be me then  just watched that clip for me thatâ€™s a bore music your gran could fall asleep to 

Now that George Thorogood song I could listen to all dayðŸ‘

But hey each to their ownðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 3, 2018)

Great clip Richard. Don't think I'd seen it before


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 3, 2018)

This particular incarnation of King Crimson was the absolute schizzle (IMO)


----------



## DRW (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:









Click to expand...

Sounds just like my lad's band - and he's the singer - goodness knows what his voice will be like in ten years time


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sounds just like my lad's band - and he's the singer - goodness knows what his voice will be like in ten years time 

Click to expand...

If your lads band sound like Soilent Green he has most excellent taste. Ex Acid Bath singer Dax Riggs does a few vocals on that album and heâ€™s a goddam metal singing legend ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 6, 2018)

Living By Numbers then SOS now Buddy Holly. Got a gig lined up in December so putting together a big pre event playlist. I also have a Party playlist sorted so won't have to search for stuff.  Now dua Lipa, whatever that is...sounds ok though.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## bluewolf (Nov 9, 2018)

Mate of mine who's currently in the Good'Ol US of A has just sent me a link to this guy. No longer with us, but I've spent all day listening to his back catalogue.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2018)

Off the back of a Pink Floyd tribute act last night, this;


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 9, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Off the back of a Pink Floyd tribute act last night, this;







Click to expand...

You've just got me into serious bother. As soon as I recognised the intro I banged up the volume. One wasn't amused, even though she is in the kitchen.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			You've just got me into serious bother. As soon as I recognised the intro I banged up the volume. One wasn't amused, even though she is in the kitchen.
		
Click to expand...

I know, something addictive about it isn't there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2018)

And these off the back of the ticket confirmation, firstly the headliners;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2018)

With these as support;






Sadly without Rick, RIP fella.


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2018)

Cracking through my high rated iTunes today... Devin T, Kings X, Tesseract, Uneven Structure, Dream Theater, Fightstar, Nordic Giants, Staind, Linkin Park to name a few


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Off the back of a Pink Floyd tribute act last night, this;







Click to expand...

This looks like the Earls Court concert. I was almost level with the stage and the first level above the floor, front row of that balcony so had a stonking view. I think my favourite concert of all time


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2018)

I know, I know ........................... but what a great song;


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Beezerk (Nov 9, 2018)

Can I post jimmy saville songs then?


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 9, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Off the back of a Pink Floyd tribute act last night, this;







Click to expand...

Brilliant track, was it Aussie Floyd you saw?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Brilliant track, was it Aussie Floyd you saw?
		
Click to expand...

No, it was the UK Pink Floyd Experience

https://www.ukpinkfloydexperience.com

Highly recommended and extremely good value, about 3 hours less the interval of about 20 minutes.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 10, 2018)

They sound good glad you enjoyed it, Iâ€™m not a great fan of tribute bands normally but Aussie Floyd were well worth seeing , as were the group you saw buy the sounds of it. 

Saw Aussie Floyd in Edinburgh last year and told my brother ( Golfmmad) they were playing in Brighton, he phoned a couple of days before I was due to fly home and said his wife got him 2 tickets and did I fancy coming down, so changed my flights and went down, great to experience that with my brother and hear the music we grew up with. 

Also got a couple of rounds in as well ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			They sound good glad you enjoyed it, Iâ€™m not a great fan of tribute bands normally but Aussie Floyd were well worth seeing , as were the group you saw buy the sounds of it.

Saw Aussie Floyd in Edinburgh last year and told my brother ( Golfmmad) they were playing in Brighton, he phoned a couple of days before I was due to fly home and said his wife got him 2 tickets and did I fancy coming down, so changed my flights and went down, great to experience that with my brother and hear the music we grew up with.

Also got a couple of rounds in as well ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Both the UK Experience but especially the Australian Floyd are really good and a class above the usual tribute acts. Recommend both


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2018)

From back in the day;


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 10, 2018)

Slime said:



			From back in the day;







Click to expand...

Blimey not heard them for years , remember enjoying blinded by the light.


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2018)

Just to show I have a softer side, one of my faves;


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Blimey not heard them for years , remember enjoying blinded by the light.
		
Click to expand...

Just for you .............................. great song, too!


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm stuck in memory lane!


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 10, 2018)

Slime said:



			Just for you .............................. great song, too!







Click to expand...


Thanks for that Slime enjoyed listening to that seeing as you're on a roll and I can't seem to post links from my I-pad could you put up a song I only came across recently,' I saw the light' by a group called The The , a great cover of a old Hank Williams song.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2018)

Fantastic album from a fantastic band in their day....


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2018)

One of my top 5 of all time..


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2018)

Simple is sometimes best


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Thanks for that Slime enjoyed listening to that seeing as you're on a roll and I can't seem to post links from my I-pad could you put up a song I only came across recently,' I saw the light' by a group called The The , a great cover of a old Hank Williams song.
		
Click to expand...

I'm feeling the love for Rlburnside tonight ,


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2018)

Not bad for a couple of 71 year olds......


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 11, 2018)

Slime said:



			I'm stuck in memory lane!







Click to expand...




Slime said:



			I'm feeling the love for Rlburnside tonight ,







Click to expand...

Thanks for that Slime great track and video


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2018)

Saw one of the greatest rock guitarists of all time last night. Absolutely stunning two and a half hour concert.


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Saw one of the greatest rock guitarists of all time last night. Absolutely stunning two and a half hour concert.
		
Click to expand...

............................................... and his name was?


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 11, 2018)

Yea who was it ?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2018)

He's forgotten


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			He's forgotten

Click to expand...

 Guitarist on best ever live album.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Guitarist on best ever live album.

Click to expand...

Schenker?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Guitarist on best ever live album.

Click to expand...

Scott Gorham?


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Schenker?
		
Click to expand...

Correct.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Correct.
		
Click to expand...

Nice...what do I win?


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Nice...what do I win?
		
Click to expand...

Some lucky heather.


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Schenker?
		
Click to expand...

Great guitarist, but trumped by many others .................................. most of whom have since passed.
Gary Moore and Rory Gallagher immediately spring to mind.
Rory, because he's my all time guitar hero, and Gary Moore because I once saw him the night after I'd seen Michael Schenker and immediately realised that Gary Moore was in a different league altogether .......................... in my opinion.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Some lucky heather.

Click to expand...

Too kind


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 11, 2018)

Had to google him as I've never heard of him


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Had to google him as I've never heard of him
		
Click to expand...

Ex Scorpions, UFO, and his own band MSG. Joined Scorpions when he was 15, but best period was when he was with UFO. UFOâ€™s, Strangers in the night, one of the best ever live albums.


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Ex Scorpions, UFO, and his own band MSG. Joined Scorpions when he was 15, but best period was when he was with UFO. UFOâ€™s, Strangers in the night, one of the best ever live albums.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong there;


----------



## wrighty1874 (Nov 11, 2018)

Look Now by Elvis Costello and the Imposters.


----------



## Piece (Nov 11, 2018)

richart said:



			Guitarist on best ever live album.

Click to expand...

Alex Lifeson?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2018)

Less than a month to the next Fish gig so been giving the new EP Parley of Angels a bashing especially the new tracks


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 13, 2018)

On our local BBC radio after 4pm they promote up and coming unsigned musicians. 

Heard this today and thought it was top notch and think he has a bright future. 
Sorry, cant do a link though.

"Back To Sleep" by Son of Cabe.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 16, 2018)

Got tickets to see Fleetwood Mac  in the summer, cost an arm and a leg but if I have to wait the nearly 50 years since I last saw them I might not be well enough ðŸ˜


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 17, 2018)

American Dream by LCD Soundsystem. Consistently great band and VERY underrated.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 17, 2018)

An original 1973 pressing of Dark Side of the Moon. Like chrisd, cost me limbs!

What an album though, the original sounds much better than the 2014 remaster I have. Something more atmospheric about it. Waiting on a '75 pressing of WYWH arriving too.

As long as the wife never finds out how much they _actually cost..._


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2018)

Just got home from watching these guys.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2018)

Me and Mrs SILH went to see Christine and the Queens at the BIC last night.  Boy was that a great show.  This girl (Heloise Letissier) is going to be mahoosive...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Me and Mrs SILH went to see Christine and the Queens at the BIC last night.  Boy was that a great show.  This girl (Heloise Letissier) is going to be mahoosive...







Click to expand...

Going to be mahoosive lol?
She's got a bit too much Michael Jackson clone about her for me but there's no denying she's really talented.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Going to be mahoosive lol?
She's got a bit too much Michael Jackson clone about her for me but there's no denying she's really talented.
		
Click to expand...

On this one she is - and clearly takes a lot of her dance inspiration from MJ,  this track is four years old and a lot of what she did of her more recent stuff wasn't really like MJ.  I think she's carving out something new - rather as Madonna did in her early days.  The video of her current release _5 Dollars_ is of a subject matter (S&M) that I would struggle having to explain to my 10yr old self (mind you I suspect today's 10yr olds will not be as puzzled as I would have been)


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2018)

Orange Juice


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 19, 2018)

More Edwyn. I'd bumped into him a few weeks ago in a guitar shop, so inspired me to listen to all the old OJ stuff and the solo


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 21, 2018)

Nick Knowles singing Dylan's 'Make me Feel your Love'
Brilliant, tipped for Xmas No 1


----------



## Piece (Nov 22, 2018)

The sound of silence. Literally.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 22, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			More Edwyn. I'd bumped into him a few weeks ago in a guitar shop, so inspired me to listen to all the old OJ stuff and the solo











Click to expand...

I love Edwyn Collins. Hope and Despair is one of my favourite records. Hellbent on Compromise is great as well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			I love Edwyn Collins. Hope and Despair is one of my favourite records. Hellbent on Compromise is great as well.
		
Click to expand...

That Paula Yates sitting at the piano in first vid after _A Girl Like You?_


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 22, 2018)

The Guardian - Today in Focus podcast. Iâ€™ve got a few behind so catching up. Very balanced reporting with a slight leaning towards whatâ€™s actually good for society.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2018)

To get the music thread back on track;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Captainron (Nov 22, 2018)

You got some gigs coming up Rich?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2018)

Captainron said:



			You got some gigs coming up Rich? 

Click to expand...

Yes Cam, but sadly not BB or Gary.  Might add ZZ Top to the list though...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2018)

Attention JST fans


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes Cam, but sadly not BB or Gary.  Might add ZZ Top to the list though... 

Click to expand...

Rod Stewart now added ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2018)

Currently itâ€™s Abdul â€œDukeâ€ Fakir and the three replacements... ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2018)

Kingdom Come - Hands of Time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2018)

Marillion Smoke Live and Live at the Royal Albert Hall. Got my tickets through for their tour next year and getting in the mood


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2018)

Tomorrow night me and Mrs SILH are going to the third of a a rather weird triptych.  Week past Saturday it was _Christine and the Queens _down the BIC; last Friday it was the golf clubs Christmas (music and sketch) Show; and tomorrow night (actually Saturday am as it starts at 12:30am) it's _Trevor Nelson's Soul Nation_ at Sheffield Plug nightclub/music venue - if we can get there I might go early to see _John Coghlan's Quo _as they play at 7pm.  To round the weekend off I might also see if we can hang on in Sheffield on Sunday (we're going to be there anyway) as _The Damned_ are playing Plug on Sunday night and we can get in free.

Well - variety is the spice of life as they say...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

First album I bought was Lindisfarne. Lady Eleanor was a favourite single.

Got tickets a few gigs, Def Leppard with Cheap Trick, UFO, Mike and the Mechanics, and Foreigner in Berlin.


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 29, 2018)

Rod Stewart an old concert from the Albert Hall, brilliant canny beat Oor Rod


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Rod Stewart an old concert from the Albert Hall, brilliant canny beat Oor Rod
		
Click to expand...

Is it the one where Ronnie Wood appears as a guest?  Bloody good night that was...


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 29, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is it the one where Ronnie Wood appears as a guest?  Bloody good night that was... 

Click to expand...

Yep is was his first concert in the Albert Hall and it's a belter with a good few of his own songs and some from his American song book and afew guest singers to boot


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2018)

Off the back of the Tina Turner interview from the BBC;






It was 10.45pm last Monday if anyone wants to look it up on Catch Up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Yep is was his first concert in the Albert Hall and it's a belter with a good few of his own songs and some from his American song book and afew guest singers to boot
		
Click to expand...

Certainly was a belter, although I wouldn't have missed him dropping the songbook stuff for some proper Rod songs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2018)

Saw them the other night and they were awesome.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 29, 2018)

Also so pleased they played this to make me jump


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Off the back of the Tina Turner interview from the BBC;






It was 10.45pm last Monday if anyone wants to look it up on Catch Up.
		
Click to expand...

She's brilliant live. Great voice and she can still move and the way she joins her dancers (all rather pleasing on the eye) mid song, and doesn't miss a step is superb


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Rod Stewart an old concert from the Albert Hall, brilliant canny beat Oor Rod
		
Click to expand...

HID have seen him off and on since the 70's. Last time at the O2 about 2 years back, he's back there this time next year but the ticket prices are ridiculous and, to be honest, he's starting to lose it. Shame as he was always a favourite


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			HID have seen him off and on since the 70's. Last time at the O2 about 2 years back, he's back there this time next year but the ticket prices are ridiculous and, to be honest, he's starting to lose it. Shame as he was always a favourite
		
Click to expand...

He was still good a few years ago when I seen him in Glasgow, just forked out for 6 VIP tickets @ Â£140.00 each for his Aberdeen gig in June.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			HID have seen him off and on since the 70's. Last time at the O2 about 2 years back, he's back there this time next year but the ticket prices are ridiculous and, to be honest, he's starting to lose it. Shame as he was always a favourite
		
Click to expand...

Hid and daughter also saw him 2 years ago and hid thought he was average, shame as I always loved his voice especially all his early songs with the faces, I'd rather go blind by Rod is my favourite cover of that song, python lee jacksons in a Broken  dream is also a classic.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 29, 2018)

chrisd said:



			HID have seen him off and on since the 70's. Last time at the O2 about 2 years back, he's back there this time next year but the ticket prices are ridiculous and, to be honest, he's starting to lose it. Shame as he was always a favourite
		
Click to expand...

He was awful on Strictly last weekend, borderline embarrassing.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 29, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			He was awful on Strictly last weekend, borderline embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see it but with a year to his gig I'm not too unhappy to let others pay extraordinary prices for decent tickets


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 30, 2018)

In anticipation of a new album soon been catching up on some classic Hammock


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2018)

Abacab by Genesis on the radio, now thereâ€™s one you donâ€™t hear very often.


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2018)

Cutting Crew (I just) died in your arms tonight, live at Rockpalast 2007

Best version I have ever heard of the song. Unfortunately I do not know how to upload, but perhaps someone can do it for me ?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2018)

richart said:



			Cutting Crew (I just) died in your arms tonight, live at Rockpalast 2007

Best version I have ever heard of the song. Unfortunately I do not know how to upload, but perhaps someone can do it for me ?
		
Click to expand...

Is this it..?


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Is this it..?






Click to expand...

 Cheers Ian. The beginning guitar solo is chilling.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2018)

richart said:



			Cheers Ian. The beginning guitar solo is chilling.
		
Click to expand...

Sshh...I'm listening to it..


----------



## Imurg (Nov 30, 2018)

Yep, that's ok. They make a decent noise


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2018)

One of my guilty pleasures


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2018)

From the Tiffany advert;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2018)

And to cleanse the Tesco brass band version from my brain...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2018)

Full blown Fish/Clutching at Straws session ready for the gig tomorrow night.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 7, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			And to cleanse the Tesco brass band version from my brain...







Click to expand...

Just amazing Richard! You cant beat a live performance!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2018)

RIP Pete Shelley.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Just amazing Richard! You cant beat a live performance!

Click to expand...

Indeed Chris, such a bloody shame they've sacked Buckingham, hence it's a no from me this time round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed Chris, such a bloody shame they've sacked Buckingham, hence it's a no from me this time round. 

Click to expand...

I would have gone even at those ridiculous prices I think but not without Buckingham there. To me his playing really is the heartbeat of the band. I'm sure there will be more to come out about his sacking in the years to come


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2018)

And if we're doing driving songs, then this has got to be in;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would have gone even at those ridiculous prices I think but not without Buckingham there. To me his playing really is the heartbeat of the band. I'm sure there will be more to come out about his sacking in the years to come
		
Click to expand...

They sack him, hire 2 guitarists to replace him and they still won't have his vocals.  I'd love to know what he's done... 

Along with Keith Scott, one of the most under appreciated guitarists that I've heard.


----------



## richart (Dec 7, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			And if we're doing driving songs, then this has got to be in;







Click to expand...

The Cars, drive.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would have gone even at those ridiculous prices I think but not without Buckingham there. To me his playing really is the heartbeat of the band. I'm sure there will be more to come out about his sacking in the years to come
		
Click to expand...

I got some decent tickets so will be going, last time I saw them was in the early 70's and Im sure I wont see them again after that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 7, 2018)

Love a bit of Gerry


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I got some decent tickets so will be going, last time I saw them was in the early 70's and Im sure I wont see them again after that.
		
Click to expand...

Think you'll find they're in their early 70's now Chris.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 7, 2018)

Another cracker


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Think you'll find they're in their early 70's now Chris. 

Click to expand...

And Christine McVie was was Christine Perfect back then and Peter Green was in his early shot away days! Also I'm younger than they are


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			And Christine McVie was was Christine Perfect back then and Peter Green was in his early shot away days! Also I'm younger than they are
		
Click to expand...

You're younger than someone?  Every day's a school day!!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 7, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're younger than someone?  Every day's a school day!! 

Click to expand...

Bitch !


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Full blown Fish/Clutching at Straws session ready for the gig tomorrow night.
		
Click to expand...

Sugar Mice, classic.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Bitch !
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but not your bitch.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Kellfire (Dec 8, 2018)

Lots of Cypress Hill.


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2018)

Imurg said:









Click to expand...

Toto are playing at Royal Hospital Chelsea this summer, 13th June.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2018)

richart said:



			Toto are playing at Royal Hospital Chelsea this summer, 13th June.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed they are
Possibly quite apt, given how long they've been around...


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## patricks148 (Dec 11, 2018)

The Weather Phophets, forgotten how good they were


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2018)

Seriously underrated lady


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Qwerty (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Kellfire (Dec 11, 2018)

Beernomicon podcast.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 12, 2018)

Given the current Brexit farce this song title came to mind...


----------



## One Planer (Dec 12, 2018)

Enigma - Mother


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## JamesR (Dec 13, 2018)

Any and all Christmas songs - most notably the Phil Spector album & the Killers Christmas songs


----------



## DRW (Dec 13, 2018)

Never heard of it before today, much fun record


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2018)

I hate most Xmas songs, but I love this one!


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2018)

With Cozy Powell on drums!


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 13, 2018)

Slime said:



			With Cozy Powell on drums!







Click to expand...

it's okay, but this one trumps it for me;


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			it's okay, but this one trumps it for me;







Click to expand...

Both are awesome, to be fair.

What do you think of this pair?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2018)

We've been invited to my daughters b/friend's dad's and step mum's for Christmas Lunch.  He's a vinyl man, and b/friend and I have to each bring three favourite LPs from our vinyl collections (b/friends is very limited...).  Aaarrgh!!!  the choices...too many.

Current thinking given my Mrs does not like any of my 1970s/80s prog stuff is *Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes* - _Greatest_;* Earth Wind and Fire - *_I am _or _Greatest_; *Various* - _Motown Gold.  _But I may jump into pure 1980's with such as OMD, Heaven 17 and Wham!


----------



## JamesR (Dec 13, 2018)

Have you got Number of the Beast by Iron Maiden. Thatâ€™s sure to get everyone rockinâ€™ on Christmas Day ðŸ‘¹


----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We've been invited to my daughters b/friend's dad's and step mum's for Christmas Lunch.  He's a vinyl man, and b/friend and *I have to each bring three favourite LPs from our vinyl collections* (b/friends is very limited...).  Aaarrgh!!!  the choices...too many.

Current thinking given my Mrs does not like any of my 1970s/80s prog stuff is *Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes* - _Greatest_;* Earth Wind and Fire - *_I am _or _Greatest_; *Various* - _Motown Gold.  _But I may jump into pure 1980's with such as OMD, Heaven 17 and Wham! 

Click to expand...

Go for three live double albums!
I'd go for Performance (Humble Pie), Irish Tour '74 (Rory Gallagher) and Live and Dangerous (Thin Lizzy), with Deep Purple's Made in Japan as first reserve!


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 13, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We've been invited to my daughters b/friend's dad's and step mum's for Christmas Lunch.  He's a vinyl man, and b/friend and I have to each bring three favourite LPs from our vinyl collections (b/friends is very limited...).  Aaarrgh!!!  the choices...too many.

Current thinking given my Mrs does not like any of my 1970s/80s prog stuff is *Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes* - _Greatest_;* Earth Wind and Fire - *_I am _or _Greatest_; *Various* - _Motown Gold.  _But I may jump into pure 1980's with such as OMD, Heaven 17 and Wham! 

Click to expand...

You should enjoy the night go for the first choice 

We have friends over and all the couples bring their favourite album and we play a favourite track on the record player, we also choose a favourite book and a choice for room 101, my choice last time clashed with someone ( the honour system) so I chose something else instead .... women's hormones the ones that make them go crazy for no apparent reason. Didn't go down to well with the ladies.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 13, 2018)

Vangelis. 

That fella knows a tune.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 14, 2018)

Slime said:



			Go for three live double albums!
I'd go for Performance (Humble Pie), Irish Tour '74 (Rory Gallagher) and Live and Dangerous (Thin Lizzy), with Deep Purple's Made in Japan as first reserve!
		
Click to expand...

Just too heavy...even though they're not really. Don't have many live albums,  all I can think of are _Bowie _*Stage;* _Weather Report_ *8:30* and _Free _*Live *(1971 - recorded Sunderland and Croydon)


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2018)

Iggy Pop absolutely smashing it out of the park on Radio 6.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 14, 2018)

Qwerty said:









Click to expand...

One of my fav NO tracks


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 14, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			One of my fav NO tracks
		
Click to expand...


Love it.. I grew up on Substance... Still as good as it ever was ðŸ‘

Jane Horrocks is great in that video..Kooky as ..ðŸ˜€


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 14, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Love it.. I grew up on Substance... Still as good as it ever was ðŸ‘

Jane Horrocks is great in that video..Kooky as ..ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Quality stuff.  Although it sounds like some kind of slight remix from the version I used to listen to in the 80s, I remember it as the B side of Truth Faith.

Did you see the documentary about them on Sky Arts recently, really worth a watch for any New Order fan  https://www.sky.com/watch/title/programme/968c1ac8-3538-4e4e-b9e8-4977a160b551


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 14, 2018)

Talking of New Order, pretty sure Bizarre Love Triangle is already in this thread so I'l go for this to dance around my handbag to.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 14, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Quality stuff.  Although it sounds like some kind of slight remix from the version I used to listen to in the 80s, I remember it as the B side of Truth Faith.

Did you see the documentary about them on Sky Arts recently, really worth a watch for any New Order fan  https://www.sky.com/watch/title/programme/968c1ac8-3538-4e4e-b9e8-4977a160b551

Click to expand...




Qwerty said:



			Love it.. I grew up on Substance... Still as good as it ever was ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yep was the B side to True Faith. It is different to the stock version version off Substance etc.. a little like the video version of Round and Round which sounds a little watered down too. 

Not seen the Documentary but I certainly will ðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2018)

Telegraph Road - Live


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2018)

Bummed, Happy Mondays, not listened to it in some 20 years. 

a taste


----------



## DRW (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2018)

Saw Def Leppard and Cheap Trick at Wembley arena last night. Love Cheap Trick, but just not a great fan of DL. Good show, lights, video etc, but just let down by the music.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 20, 2018)

richart said:



			Saw Def Leppard and Cheap Trick at Wembley arena last night. Love Cheap Trick, but just not a great fan of DL. Good show, lights, video etc, but just let down by the music.

Click to expand...

I was there too Rich, what a great show, 
Cheap Trick were very good, Phil Manzanera from Roxy Music was a special guest and their rendition of â€œThe In-Crowdâ€ was a high light.

Def Leppard were just brilliant, Hysteria was such a great album, hard to believe itâ€™s 31 years since it was released. 

Not sure  Def Leppard can be criticised for playing Def Leppard music, itâ€™s what they do and they do it very very well ðŸ‘

Wish I had some hair ðŸ˜ŽðŸ¤ª


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 20, 2018)

Ahem, Heart Xtra (Xmas) songs galore. Well it is Christmas.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I was there too Rich, what a great show,
Cheap Trick were very good, Phil Manzanera from Roxy Music was a special guest and their rendition of â€œThe In-Crowdâ€ was a high light.

Def Leppard were just brilliant, Hysteria was such a great album, hard to believe itâ€™s 31 years since it was released.

Not sure  Def Leppard can be criticised for playing Def Leppard music, itâ€™s what they do and they do it very very well ðŸ‘

Wish I had some hair ðŸ˜ŽðŸ¤ª
		
Click to expand...

No criticism of DF playing their music, but just not one of my favourite bands. Perhaps they are too young for me !!

To be fair I went with my daughter because we try not to miss Cheap Trick when they are in the UK.
Definitely one of my favourite bands, and Robin Zander has a great voice.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 20, 2018)

A little festive number


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 26, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I was there too Rich, what a great show,
Cheap Trick were very good, Phil Manzanera from Roxy Music was a special guest and their rendition of â€œThe In-Crowdâ€ was a high light.

Def Leppard were just brilliant, Hysteria was such a great album, hard to believe itâ€™s 31 years since it was released.

Not sure  Def Leppard can be criticised for playing Def Leppard music, itâ€™s what they do and they do it very very well ðŸ‘

Wish I had some hair ðŸ˜ŽðŸ¤ª
		
Click to expand...

Hysteria was a beauty, pyromania was ok, never given any others a go.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 27, 2018)

Tuba Skinny


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Slime (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2018)

From watching Billy Connolly,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2018)

... which then led here;


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Back in the day ..........................


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2018)

Nursing a hangover from yesterday, this sums JÃ¼rgens tricky reds right up.


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

I can't think of a better male vocalist, in fact, I don't think there is one!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

One of the best songs I've seen performed live 



 (although I wasn't at this actual gig but a great version)


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Shades of her dad?


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Nursing a hangover from yesterday, *this sums JÃ¼rgens tricky reds right up.*

Click to expand...

................... and this sums up Ole's rampant reds!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2018)

I could be going Incommunicado tomorrow night after a few beers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## louise_a (Dec 31, 2018)

I am revisiting Lou Reed's NewYork album after rebuying it. So great tracks on it including this one


----------



## rulefan (Dec 31, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			... which then led here;







Click to expand...

Gosh. Remember seeing them in Leeds. About 1973/74


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## JamesR (Jan 4, 2019)

Samâ€™s Town by the Killers - cracking album


----------



## Slime (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## JamesR (Jan 4, 2019)

Iâ€™ve been listening to Queen as well, mainly News of the World


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 5, 2019)

Qwerty said:









Click to expand...

One of my Favourite ELO songs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 6, 2019)

Immense


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 6, 2019)

The sound of a computer fan whirring, the clack of a keyboard  and the click of a mouse button.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 6, 2019)

Normally it is just Planet Rock.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2019)

Bit of a retro vibe with a beer tonight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2019)

One of the best bands ever and a real fav of mine


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)

This has to be played loud!!


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 9, 2019)

Two songs on constant repeat at the moment, this






and this


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2019)

Just discovered â€œat home with Darylâ€ on YouTube 
Daryl Hall jamming at home with some really big names and some fabulous stuff on there

Like this


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## jim8flog (Jan 10, 2019)

I would love to know what a lot of people are listening to but all I see are blank boxes.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 10, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			I would love to know what a lot of people are listening to but all I see are blank boxes.
	View attachment 26320

Click to expand...

Trust me. I can see them. You're better off.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 11, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			I would love to know what a lot of people are listening to but all I see are blank boxes.
	View attachment 26320

Click to expand...

Just imagine mostly badly dressed old white men making generic guitar based music and you''ll get the gist.   I mean I think someone admitted to liking Nickelback at some stage...


----------



## Slime (Jan 11, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			I would love to know what a lot of people are listening to but all I see are blank boxes.
	View attachment 26320

Click to expand...

Trust me, I can see them and you really are missing some fantastic music.


----------



## Slime (Jan 11, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Just imagine mostly badly dressed old white men making generic guitar based music and you''ll get the gist.   I mean* I think someone admitted to liking Nickelback at some stage...*

Click to expand...

Yes, I did.
However ..................................... ABBA.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			Yes, I did.
However ..................................... ABBA.  



Click to expand...

Greatest pop music there's ever been


----------



## chrisd (Jan 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

I saw Bonamassa in a small gig a few years back and loved it!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2019)

Audience participation at its finest;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2019)

Am off to see Neil Finn next weekend, who imho is one of the best songwriters around. So listening to some classic Crowded House.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 12, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Am off to see Neil Finn next weekend, who imho is one of the best songwriters around. So listening to some classic Crowded House.







Click to expand...

Have you seen this video of Donâ€™t dream itâ€™s over ... In Sydney, the last song,the last time they played together live.. Emotional stuff.. Far more emotional than Andy Murray whingeing because he canâ€™t play bat and ball anymore ðŸ»ðŸ˜


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 12, 2019)

My current listening before heading out for a quick 9






A beautiful album by a brilliant and much missed artist.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 12, 2019)

all i am listening to at the moment is the noise of my new kitchen being fitted. bloody drilling and hammering going on all morning.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2019)

Qwerty said:



			Have you seen this video of Donâ€™t dream itâ€™s over ... In Sydney, the last song,the last time they played together live..* Emotional stuff*.. Far more emotional than Andy Murray whingeing because he canâ€™t play bat and ball anymore ðŸ»ðŸ˜







Click to expand...

Yes I've seen the concert many times and agree it is very emotional. Especially when you know what happened to the drummer.....


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Karl102 (Jan 12, 2019)

Forgot how good this was


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 12, 2019)

Saw a documentary on them the other week


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2019)

Love this track. Can't believe album of the same name came out. Probably my favourite Hogarth era Marillion album


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2019)

I wonder if Ed Sheeran ever watched this.....


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 13, 2019)

Imurg....Great pick,just realised how talented this girl is!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2019)

A mixture of Meatloaf, Rainbow and Prince as I've been making some ringtones for a mate and his missus.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2019)

Imurg said:









Click to expand...


Dear Lord no, that's sacrilege.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2019)

That's better...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			A mixture of Meatloaf, Rainbow and Prince as I've been making some ringtones for a mate and his missus.
		
Click to expand...

Which one did you create then?  Since you've been a dead ringer for Alphabet Street?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Which one did you create then?  Since you've been a dead ringer for Alphabet Street?
		
Click to expand...

Lol good guess.
Made seven ringtones using Meatloaf and Rainbow samples and Iâ€™m particularly proud of the Prince text alert I created ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Lol good guess.
Made seven ringtones using Meatloaf and Rainbow samples and Iâ€™m particularly proud of the Prince text alert I created ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Saw your post and as HID is catching up on the soaps I've got the headphones on and have Bat Out of Hell going and Bat 2 ready to follow


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw your post and as HID is catching up on the soaps I've got the headphones on and have Bat Out of Hell going and Bat 2 ready to follow
		
Click to expand...

When I was making the ringtones I was thinking to myself, christ what a great album BOOH is. I listened to it a lot as a young one and I need to get it back on my radar again.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			When I was making the ringtones I was thinking to myself, christ what a great album BOOH is. I listened to it a lot as a young one and I need to get it back on my radar again.
		
Click to expand...

#feeling old
Released 42 years ago this September


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			#feeling old
Released 42 years ago this September
		
Click to expand...

That has made me feel very old. Great live performer too


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2019)

Imurg said:



			#feeling old
Released 42 years ago this September
		
Click to expand...

Holy crap!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 14, 2019)

Karl102 said:








Forgot how good this was
		
Click to expand...

Empress ballroom??

great film, IB even sounds good in that


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2019)

You know why...


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2019)

One for Qwerty;


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 16, 2019)

Slime said:



			One for Qwerty;







Click to expand...


Thanks Slime!ðŸ‘ Kongos is Kool ðŸ•ºðŸ•ºðŸ•ºðŸ˜€


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Cheers BiM, he is a true legend.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2019)

Prepare to be a tad surprised,


----------



## JamesR (Jan 18, 2019)

The Killers Samâ€™s Town


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## huds1475 (Jan 18, 2019)

Been looking for some 'ip 'op of late...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 18, 2019)

One good turn deserves another Slime


----------



## Beedee (Jan 19, 2019)

Saw her play at the Cheltenham Jazz Festival the night after this was recorded in London.  This song absolutely brought the house down.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

A great live band


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2019)

Iâ€™m watching on bass...with Tina Weymouth.
Very interesting & some wonderful bass history


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Iâ€™m watching on bass...with Tina Weymouth.
Very interesting & some wonderful bass history
		
Click to expand...

Saw it last night. Really enjoyed it and funny how bass has developed in music.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saw it last night. Really enjoyed it and funny how bass has developed in music.
		
Click to expand...

I missed the first episode but as a drummer I really enjoyed Stuart Copelandâ€™s episode.
And last nights was very good as well.
Some good stuff on bbc 4


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Jan 20, 2019)

Loving the noise these girls are making....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## JamesR (Jan 22, 2019)

Stuart_C said:









Click to expand...

You & Me versus the World (by Space) is one of my favourite songs


----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2019)

didn't like it when it came out, but grown on me in the last 29 years


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2019)

Word


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2019)

..................... and here's the whole thing.
You need plenty of time and plenty of volume, but it's well worth it!


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2019)

Not music, but still fabulous;


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2019)

Beezerk said:









Click to expand...

I guess we have a bit of an age gap .................................. say 35 years or so!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			I guess we have a bit of an age gap .................................. say 35 years or so!  

Click to expand...

Dunno it's nearly 20 years old that album, a classic though... in that particular genre


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2019)

Seeing as they have been on Sky Arts in concert


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 3, 2019)

The very sadly missed Rory Gallagher.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 3, 2019)

Qwerty said:









Click to expand...

Gash fact time. 

Did you know that the killers get there name from a new order video?

Crystal 

Absolutly storming tune


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:








The very sadly missed Rory Gallagher.
		
Click to expand...

Very sadly missed indeed, he's my ultimate guitar hero.
I was fortunate to see him many times.
One of my favourites;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 3, 2019)

Mine too. Seeing him when I was an 11 year-old in Belfast inspired me to take up playing.

One of my most fondly remembered nights was when I met him. A bass player that I played with in a bandâ€™s brother supported him in Leas Cliff Hall.

He was so friendly and humble and I even got to touch his Strat as he walked past me to the stage. I watched the gig from the wings.

Itâ€™s often said â€˜To avoid disappointment never meet your heroes'. But Rory blew that clean out of the water. A gent and a guitar genius.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2019)

To my ears....Perfection


----------



## Slime (Feb 3, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Mine too. Seeing him when I was an 11 year-old in Belfast inspired me to take up playing.

One of my most fondly remembered nights was when I met him when a bass player that I played with in a bandâ€™s brother supported him in Lea Cliff Hall.

He was so friendly and humble and *I even got to touch his Strat as he walked past me to the stage. *I watched the gig from the wings.

Itâ€™s often said â€˜To avoid disappointment never meet your heroes. But Rory blew that clean out of the water. A gent and a guitar genius.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you've never washed that hand. **


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			I hope you've never washed that hand. **

Click to expand...

 I think there might still be minute particles of the flaking paint embedded in my hand even 25 or so years later.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 4, 2019)

Some beautiful Scottish poetry from Matt McGinn.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2019)

More jangley indie shite from the 80


----------



## Slime (Feb 4, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			More jangley indie *shite* from the 80







Click to expand...

You're not wrong there, Patrick.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2019)

Been watching Michael Portillo's Canadian Railway journeys so it has to be this;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2019)

And I can't decide if that or this is his greatest song;


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Mine too. Seeing him when I was an 11 year-old in Belfast inspired me to take up playing.

One of my most fondly remembered nights was when I met him.A bass player that I played with in a bandâ€™s brother supported him in Lea Cliff Hall.

He was so friendly and humble and I even got to touch his Strat as he walked past me to the stage. I watched the gig from the wings.

Itâ€™s often said â€˜To avoid disappointment never meet your heroes'. But Rory blew that clean out of the water. A gent and a guitar genius.
		
Click to expand...


I've seen so many gigs at the Leas Cliff and never saw him - what year would it have been?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 4, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I've seen so many gigs at the Leas Cliff and never saw him - what year would it have been?
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t recall the actual year Chris but late 80s or possibly early 90s from memory. Heâ€™d just done some big biker festival down that way the night before.

Edit I love the Internet. Had a look and found it. Blimey 30 years ago - seems like yesterday.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 5, 2019)

Two teenage girls from Norwich exploring the possibilities of what you can do in a 11 minute pop song and ending up with something really joyous. Simply wonderful.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2019)

8 years gone yesterday, still missed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Tonight will be spent listening to the Pixies back catalogue in its entirety. Possibly the most iconic band of the late 80's/early 90's. I may even get the record player out and listen to it all on vinyl. Blissful.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2019)

Has to be my fav NO song, Video is a rare Miming NO


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Tonight will be spent listening to the Pixies back catalogue in its entirety. Possibly the most iconic band of the late 80's/early 90's. I may even get the record player out and listen to it all on vinyl. Blissful.
		
Click to expand...

Keep us informed Wolfman ðŸ‘


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Qwerty said:



			Keep us informed Wolfman ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Don't you worry mate. I'll be all over Whatsapp when the Red Wine kicks in ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Tonight will be spent listening to the Pixies back catalogue in its entirety. Possibly the most iconic band of the late 80's/early 90's. I may even get the record player out and listen to it all on vinyl. Blissful.
		
Click to expand...

i always found the Pixeies depressing TBH, and i'm a Smiths Velvet underground fan


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Don't you worry mate. I'll be all over Whatsapp when the Red Wine kicks in ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸºðŸºðŸ»


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			i always found the Pixeies depressing TBH, and i'm a Smiths Velvet underground fan

Click to expand...

Nothing depressing about The Pixies mate. The absolute masters of the Loud, Quiet, Loud 3 minute sound.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Nothing depressing about The Pixies mate. The absolute masters of the Loud, Quiet, Loud 3 minute sound.
		
Click to expand...

just never been a fan, i think i even saw them back in the late 80's, 88 maybe, they were support i think, but can't really remember, went to a lot of gigs back then


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Nothing depressing about The Pixies mate. The absolute masters of the Loud, Quiet, Loud 3 minute sound.
		
Click to expand...

*ahem* Nirvana?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			*ahem* Nirvana?
		
Click to expand...

Nirvana were heavily influenced by the Pixies mate.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Nirvana were heavily influenced by the Pixies mate.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely and for me they did the loud, quiet, loud/verse, chorus, verse formula even better!

Do love a good Gouge Away though...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Nirvana were heavily influenced by the Pixies mate.
		
Click to expand...

and Huska Du influenced the Pixes so does that mean they are the most influential band of the 3??


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			and Huska Du influenced the Pixes so does that mean they are the most influential band of the 3??

Click to expand...

No, because Husker Du were influenced by MC5 ðŸ˜‰


----------



## IanM (Feb 8, 2019)

I lost track of music sometime in the 90s.... not sure how it happened!   I am supposed to be offended by contempory stuff... but I am more bored by it!

Drove home last night with a Bowie compilation playing... still sounds good!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2019)

May put some Melvins on later.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			No, because Husker Du were influenced by MC5 ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

interesting, ive no idea who influenced MC5, but could be some one like chuck Berry and maybe James Brown..


what were we talking about again??


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			May put some Melvins on later.
		
Click to expand...

you are way behind on that one


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			you are way behind on that one

Click to expand...

Waddaya mean?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Waddaya mean?
		
Click to expand...

don't make me explain it please


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			don't make me explain it please

Click to expand...

I'm afraid you're going to have to


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 8, 2019)

Focus from Moving Waves - Eruption Suite.

Loved Jan Akkermanâ€™s playing


----------



## Slime (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 8, 2019)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

Still got this on vinyl. Bought it over half a lifetime ago.ðŸ‘€ðŸ‘€


----------



## GaryK (Feb 8, 2019)

Radiohead - OK Computer 

First time that I've listened to a Radiohead album and am liking it VERY much!


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2019)

A mix of guns n roses, Alice Cooper and Metallica


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2019)

The Classic Rock Show.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2019)

Qwerty said:









Click to expand...

Oh, now that's cool.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2019)

patricks148 said:








Has to be my fav NO song, Video is a rare Miming NO

Click to expand...

My personal favourite is Love vigilantes. Just a beautiful Mancunian song.


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Still got this on vinyl. Bought it over half a lifetime ago.ðŸ‘€ðŸ‘€
		
Click to expand...

Me too, plus Kings of Oblivion and What a Bunch of Sweeties.
I remember my ears almost bleeding after seeing them at Guildford's Surrey University.
Great gig.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 9, 2019)

Gigs back then were crazy before the event of modern sound systems and PA technology. For at least two days every time after seeing Rory Gallagher my ears felt like they were full of cotton wool.

Add to that when I started gigging myself itâ€™s small wonder that all I can hear instead of silence these days is high-pitched ringing ðŸ‘€ðŸ˜³


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2019)

For you metal heads, my mate (Robbo) does a weekly show. Worth a listen https://www.facebook.com/TuesdayRoc...5BRq-KcBGSq7MVqKByVFhwAdgraSRkiLozIjS0qb86nYE


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2019)

Adore this song. Such a strong bass line.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 9, 2019)

Got the lights dimmed down watching the golf with Glen Campbell playing in the background (Wichita linemanÂ£


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 9, 2019)

bluewolf said:



			Adore this song. Such a strong bass line.






Click to expand...

def the best thing they stuck out IMO

i suppose its this type of cover that opens up new artists to you, made me want to look into Neil.who i thought wasn't me thing before this


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 10, 2019)

Where have those years  gone?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 11, 2019)

From the Toyota Corolla Hybrid advert;


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 13, 2019)

Spotify introduced me to VNV Nation. Hard to describe what it is, electronica with a dance beat but not what I would call dance music. 
Some really upbeat, some more melancholy and some quite lyrically deep. 

Brilliantly surprising, just bought the album Automatic on vinyl I was so impressed.


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## huds1475 (Feb 15, 2019)

Recent procurement 1, ardcore flashback updated...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## huds1475 (Feb 15, 2019)

Recent procurement 2, builds & builds..

Pitch it up a bit and even better


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 15, 2019)

Recent procurement 3, speaks for itself


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 15, 2019)

Can't find a decent Mp3 so no procurement. Definitely a high note to sound out on for the night


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## User20205 (Feb 16, 2019)

Absolute 90â€™s ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## User20205 (Feb 16, 2019)

â€˜Johns got brewers droop, he gets intimidated by the dirty pidgeonsâ€™#parklife

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£wish I was 21 again ðŸ˜±


----------



## User20205 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## GaryK (Feb 17, 2019)

therod said:



			Absolute 90â€™s ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Usually more of an absolute 80's guy, but got listening to absolute 90's this week and thoroughly enjoying it.
The difference between the 2 are my teens vs my 20's.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 17, 2019)

This Friday coming, the chuckle brothers are going to see Blue Oyster Cult at the Hammersmith Odeon
(Ok I know itâ€™s now the Apollo , but itâ€™s always going to be the Odeon , right?)

Now where did I stash my cow bell ðŸ”” 
ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 17, 2019)

therod said:



			Absolute 90â€™s ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

What an era ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2019)

therod said:









Click to expand...

is this on you compilation, as its 80's?


----------



## User20205 (Feb 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			is this on you compilation, as its 80's?
		
Click to expand...

You need to write into absolute radio, itâ€™s their mistake. 
I was just enjoying the reminiscing, finishing off a nice bottle of chianti. 
How middle class am I??ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## User20205 (Feb 17, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			is this on you compilation, as its 80's?
		
Click to expand...

You donâ€™t have to be â€˜thatâ€™ fella ðŸ¤£


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2019)

therod said:



			You donâ€™t have to be â€˜thatâ€™ fella ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

what "guy" i asked you a question thats all, your first reply was sufficient thanks


----------



## User20205 (Feb 17, 2019)

^^^that guy^^^^  the â€˜funâ€™ vacuum guy ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			This Friday coming, the chuckle brothers are going to see Blue Oyster Cult at the Hammersmith Odeon
(Ok I know itâ€™s now the Apollo , but itâ€™s always going to be the Odeon , right?)

Now where did I stash my cow bell ðŸ””
ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...


Billy thinks so; saw Mr Connolly at the Labatt's Apollo some years ago, walks out onto stage, "Welcome to the Hammersmith Odeon; Labatt's Apollo my arse!!"

The language went downhill from there, the entertainment certainly didn't.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Billy thinks so; saw Mr Connolly at the Labatt's Apollo some years ago, walks out onto stage, "Welcome to the Hammersmith Odeon; Labatt's Apollo my arse!!"

I've seen Connolly many times, always rude, crude and brilliant.
I used to have several LPs of his, but sold them at a car boot about 15 years ago for next to nothing.

I've started listening to SKA again.  Great to sing along to when played loud.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Billy thinks so; saw Mr Connolly at the Labatt's Apollo some years ago, walks out onto stage, "Welcome to the Hammersmith Odeon; Labatt's Apollo my arse!!"

The language went downhill from there, the entertainment certainly didn't.  

Click to expand...

Apparently it's now the Eventim Apollo....


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Feb 17, 2019)

A Wednesday night in Warrington,  tickets dished out by surprise the same afternoon to first come first served with any memorabilia... not been seen in years....  Lucky lucky people.


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			This Friday coming, the chuckle brothers are going to see Blue Oyster Cult at the Hammersmith Odeon
(Ok I know itâ€™s now the Apollo , but itâ€™s always going to be the Odeon , right?)

Now where did I stash my cow bell ðŸ”” 
ðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜ŽðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

I will be there with my daughter.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2019)

One for Mark Knopfler fans or fans of the guitar (the instrument);


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2019)

Frank Usher (with my mate Fish). Seriously underrated guitarist, especially live


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 22, 2019)

Just listened to the whole vinyl box set of Pink Floyd's PULSE concert, all 4 discs back to back. Forgot how good it really is and how well it flows track to track when you properly binge it.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2019)

Saw Katie Markham (Xfactor) singing Adele songs last evening as HID likes Adele. Fantastic voice, some dreary songs but a night out with live music is still a good night out!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 23, 2019)

Great gig last night at Hammersmith, Blue Oyster Cult in a no frills, no lasers â€œlet the music do the talkingâ€ show.
And boy was it good . Even now in their 70â€™s Buck Dharma and Eric Bloom were on great form .

The chuckle brothers had a great time and even saw Richart on the opposite platform after the show, he even waved back ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2019)

After last night, a whole load of this


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great gig last night at Hammersmith, Blue Oyster Cult in a no frills, no lasers â€œlet the music do the talkingâ€ show.
And boy was it good . Even now in their 70â€™s Buck Dharma and Eric Bloom were on great form .

The chuckle brothers had a great time and even saw Richart on the opposite platform after the show, he even waved back ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

It was a good one. Still one of the best live bands, and hopefully will be around for a few more years.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2019)

Got Nina Simone playing whilst drinking Welsh gin with my daughter (who's not drinking as she's 11). Got some Louis Jordan next, then I'm going Dylan.. Eclectic... (said in the style of Jazz Club).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

Boss


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

followed by


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

next .....


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)

Stuart_C said:








ðŸ˜ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

You can tell that Jegsy is a good red from that video.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2019)

Having seen On The Basis Of Sex,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)

Great album, better than the Ozzy stuff.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)

Go'ed


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)

One of my top 10 songs.

Slow start, builds to a crescendo, comes back down again - like most of the best ones.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 23, 2019)

Stills classic.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)

Great music to drive to


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)

To bring it down a little notch.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 23, 2019)

And to finish it with a bit of a ballad.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2019)

New Order in 1989


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Piece (Mar 1, 2019)

New Dream Theater album.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2019)

Sat at the running track whilst youngest daughter is at run training. So I've stuck The Pixies Surfer Rosa on. Gonna follow it with Trompe Le Monde ðŸ˜‡ðŸ˜‡ðŸ˜‡


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2019)

As they are currently on BBC 4


----------



## Slime (Mar 2, 2019)

Stunning vocals.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 2, 2019)

Going through an exercise in archiving all of my vinyl (all 3000+) and came across Jimmy J & Cru-L-T's remix of DJ Demand's Dark & Light. Forgot how sublime it was. Not a breakbeat lover by any means but the fusion of breaks and 4/4 is so well done on this with the piano and rolling basslines kept intact.

Definitely an old favourite. And now digitised for posterity.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 2, 2019)

All time favourite. 

Soundtrack to many an after-party


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 3, 2019)

love Dexys


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2019)

Having heard my old mucker is in hospital I've been blasting through the live albums


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 4, 2019)

Having an Arctic Monkeys afternoon. AM is such an under-appreciated album - R U Mine?, Snap Out of It, Do I Wanna Know? and Why'd You Only Call Me When You're High? Are some of their best ever tracks, such a good album. Is a shame they went so weird with the style of Tranquility Base Hotel, didn't enjoy the change of sound in that album at all. Four Stars out of Five is a decent track, and the title track is alright but would 1 listen through was enough for that album.


----------



## DRW (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## DRW (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2019)

And a more up to date incarnation of Wendy James. I'll let you decide if time has been kind


----------



## Boabski (Mar 5, 2019)

Absolute 80â€™s and 90â€™s , great radio stations, takes me to back in the day


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2019)

Had a lot of Linkin Park on this morning while Iâ€™ve been pottering around the house. Their first couple of albums were really good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2019)

Can't believe it's 30 years since this album (Seasons End) came out.


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 12, 2019)

Anything by Seasick Steve


YEEEEEEEEEHAAAAH!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2019)

Best song title - ever!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 12, 2019)

I love Eric Johnsonâ€™s playing. Two minutes of fabulous self-indulgent noodling here first then a nice version of the tune.

I once read he claimed he could tell the difference in his tone between using a steel or brass jack plug.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2019)

After watching Fighting with my Family;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2019)

And;


----------



## GaryK (Mar 12, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:









Click to expand...

Yet another example of SR's wonderful guitar solos - so enchanting, dare I say arousing! The way that his playing simply seduces you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2019)

One I regret not seeing live;


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			One I regret not seeing live;







Click to expand...

Same.


----------



## Scozzy (Mar 14, 2019)

"undertow" by TOOL.always go back to this classic early 90's album,love em


----------



## Piece (Mar 14, 2019)

Happier by Marshmello...for the 2,379th time, via my son's Alexa Echo.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 15, 2019)

Written by New Zealands finest songwriter about the Bataclan attack, but relevant today of all days.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2019)

As per the above, this seems particularly appropriate today, unfortunately Veojam isn't on the list of suitable media;

https://www.veojam.com/watch/1311956398

Is there anyone who ever remembers
Changing their mind
From the paint on a sign?
Is there anyone who really recalls
Ever breaking rank at all
For something someone yelled real loud
One time

Oh, everyone believes
In how they think it ought to be
Oh, everyone believes
And they're not going easily

Belief is a beautiful armor
But makes for the heaviest sword
Like punching under water
You never can hit who you're trying for

Some need the exhibition
And some have to know they tried
It's the chemical weapon
For the war that's raging on inside

Oh, everyone believes
From emptiness to everything
Oh, everyone believes
And no one's going quietly

_[2x]_
We're never gonna win the world
We're never gonna stop the war
We're never gonna beat this if belief is what we're fighting for

(Is there anyone who you can remember
Who ever surrendered
With their life on the line?)

_[2x]_
We're never gonna win the world
We're never gonna stop the war
We're never gonna beat this if belief is what we're fighting for

What puts a hundred thousand children in the sand?
Belief can
Belief can
What puts the folded flag inside his mother's hand?
Belief can
Belief can


RIP the victims of today's atrocity.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Beezerk (Mar 15, 2019)

Classic album from a few years ago.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## huds1475 (Mar 16, 2019)

Qwerty said:









Click to expand...

RIP Keith


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2019)

Some of the lyrics still very relevant


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 19, 2019)

I was there that night with an old Tubebuster mate of yours


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 19, 2019)

This week I am mostly listening to Blondie.     Forgotten just how good stuff like Dreaming and Atomic really was.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was there that night with an old Tubebuster mate of yours  

Click to expand...

You going to the 40th anniversary tour? Off to O2 Brixton in May. Got a feeling will be a lively one


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## DRW (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 25, 2019)

ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 25, 2019)

Ricky Skaggs - Bluegrass Rules
Throbbing Gristle - The First Annual Report


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2019)

The noise of this Ford Mustang!!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2019)

80's Indie


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2019)

1986.... and the guitarist isn't pulling a funny face all the way through, so won't appeal to many on here


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 28, 2019)

Really like Tom Walkers Album, but love this re-release heâ€™s done with the Red Hot Chilli Pipers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 30, 2019)

Not bad at all


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 31, 2019)

Axe Victim by the brilliant Be Bop Deluxe featuring the superb guitar genius Bill Nelson.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2019)

Some interesting shots in the video all these years on...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2019)

Saw Mike and the Mechanics on Saturday night. Forgotten how good they are live.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 1, 2019)

richart said:



			Saw Mike and the Mechanics on Saturday night. Forgotten how good they are live.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you got the car fixed okðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Hope you got the car fixed okðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

 Not sure you are one to talk about cars breaking down.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 1, 2019)

richart said:



			Not sure you are one to talk about cars breaking down.

Click to expand...

Bosh. Right hand right between the eyes ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Apr 4, 2019)

Just got back from UFO concert in Southampton.50th anniversary, and last tour. Canâ€™t wait to see them again in London on Friday. Last ever UK date, so one not to be missed. Lights out in London.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2019)

Got my tickets for Mostly Autumn at Sub89 in Reading. New album out that I need to check out but really looking forward to listening to that and seeing them live


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 4, 2019)

Mahler symphonies - conductor Tenndstedt.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

Great singer, great film.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2019)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

2 weeks to go...  

BA actually had this on the in flight entertainment; about the only decent album they had.   As good as the films were, the music choice was dire.


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



*2 weeks to go... *

Click to expand...

I expect a full and detailed report, sir.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2019)

Peter Alliss ................................ so utterly soothing.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Hobbit (Apr 19, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2019)

Given the glorious weather its an obvious choice


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Kellfire (Apr 22, 2019)

Early Korn and early Deftones.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2019)

King's X => Faith, Hope and Love
Metallica => Ride the Lightning


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2019)

Randy Crawford - You Might Need Somebody has just come on the radio, what a riff!
Jeff Porcaro is one of my favourite drummers and he's played on some major tunes but this has to be right up there with his best,  what an awesome laid back and in the pocket groove, absolutely smashes it out of the park.


----------



## DRW (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2019)

What a voice!


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 26, 2019)

Joe Bonamassa live at the Royal Albert Hall. Goodnight ðŸ˜

Sorry Slime, had to be done ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2019)

Such an underrated band and song.


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Joe Bonamassa live at the Royal Albert Hall. Goodnight ðŸ˜

Sorry Slime, had to be done ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

YOU #######! 

Full report tomorrow please.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2019)

One of last night's highlights, love to see him at this venue.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 27, 2019)

And another;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Foxholer (Apr 28, 2019)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

Rather like this bunch, but FFS trim those bleedin' strings!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Loads of poignancy for me! Always loved Hornsby's style and Rait was a great 'discovery' - this song particularly!

Another fantastic 'graduate' from that talent promoting club - The Troubadour!


----------



## Beedee (May 1, 2019)

Just discovered Rodrigo y Gabriela. How have I not known about them before?  Flamenco classical guitar crossed with heavy metal (they cover Metallica and Pink Floyd).   Big order to Amazon just placed.


----------



## Beezerk (May 1, 2019)

The sound of loads of crying Scousers (theyâ€™re not English you know).


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2019)

loved these back in the late 80's


----------



## GG26 (May 2, 2019)

Currently got the Rolling Stones' Blues & Lonesome album on.  Still know how to play the blues well at over 70 years old.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Beezerk (May 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:









Click to expand...

Whereâ€™s that gig from I canâ€™t see on my phone?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Slime (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Slime (May 7, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Slime (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Slime (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Slime (May 8, 2019)




----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2019)

Alternating between Norah Jones and Michael Buble.
This isn't too shabby.....
Wack up the volume about 1:28


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 12, 2019)

Off the back of Long Shot;


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 15, 2019)

Rory G not Mc...


----------



## DRW (May 17, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2019)

Decent Marillion cover band - Mr Punch


----------



## Piece (May 23, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 23, 2019)

Mostly Autumn -White Rainbow Off to see them on Sunday


----------



## Kellfire (May 23, 2019)

Rammstein is on repeat in preparation for seeing them in July. Currently listening to ROSENROT.


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2019)

New Biffy soundtrack/album Balance, Not Symmetry. It's absolutely incredible! Lightyears better than their last proper album.

This is my favourite so far, amazing track:


----------



## DRW (May 24, 2019)

Its disco friday


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Slime (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Slime (May 24, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2019)




----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2019)

Saw the Kingdom Choir this evening in Canterbury and they were terrific.


----------



## DRW (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Kellfire (May 28, 2019)

Chinoâ€™s vocals are insanely good on this track.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 28, 2019)

Mark Knopfler at the O2. ðŸ˜


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 29, 2019)

This thread title always makes me laugh as it makes me think of Jessie from The Fast Show coming out of his shed and announcing what he will be listening to this week.

So at the moment, I am mainly listening to a compilation dance mix from 1989.


----------



## JamesR (May 29, 2019)

Simon & Garfunkel live from the concert in Central Park


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This thread title always makes me laugh as it makes me think of Jessie from The Fast Show coming out of his shed and announcing what he will be listening to this week.

So at the moment, I am mainly listening to a compilation dance mix from 1989.
		
Click to expand...

Bet you still have the clothes


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 29, 2019)

Says the man who used to own two Pringle jumpers and rotated them alternately every day for about four years â€¦.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 1, 2019)

Sadly an evening of disco boy bands and other similar  ; nieceâ€™s 50th birthday party and my definition of musical Hell is bring inflicted on me.


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sadly an evening of disco boy bands and other similar  ; nieceâ€™s 50th birthday party and my definition of musical Hell is bring inflicted on me. 

Click to expand...

You have my utmost sympathy.
I'm currently listening to this, not my usual, but I really like it;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 1, 2019)

As grateful as I am for your kind thoughts, it is scant consolation with 2 and a half hours of this torture still to go  I wonder if the DJ is open to bribery...


----------



## Slime (Jun 1, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			As grateful as I am for your kind thoughts, it is scant consolation with 2 and a half hours of this torture still to go  I wonder if the DJ is open to bribery... 

Click to expand...

Has he heard of Muddy Wolf at Red Rocks?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 1, 2019)

Slime said:



			Has he heard of Muddy Wolf at Red Rocks?
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t know; sadly he has heard of Agadoo.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2019)

Just re-watched the Kate Bush documentary on BBC4 - forgotten how good her music was over and above the singles.


----------



## Slime (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Robin Hood (Jun 8, 2019)

KLF - White Room
Brilliant album.


----------



## Piece (Jun 8, 2019)

Linkin Park - Meteora


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2019)

So glad she's supporting Fish again on the next tour.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 14, 2019)

Saw Jools Holland last evening in Canterbury. Great bunch of musicians, singers and one of the best drummers I've ever seen. Jools is marginally better on the piano than me too ðŸ¤¥ Guest artists were The Selectors, they were fun!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Saw Jools Holland last evening in Canterbury. Great bunch of musicians, singers and one of the best drummers I've ever seen. Jools is marginally better on the piano than me too ðŸ¤¥ Guest artists were The Selectors, they were fun!
		
Click to expand...

Gilson Lavis?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2019)

Bruford on tubs, nom nom.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Gilson Lavis?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely Gilson. I really hate drum solos but his, as usual, was fabulous


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Absolutely Gilson. I really hate drum solos but his, as usual, was fabulous
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a fan at all of him  he seems to do lots of different styles very blandly.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## PieMan (Jun 15, 2019)

About 30 pi$$ed up women at Harrow & Wealdstone Station singing Spice Girls songs after seeing them at Wembley. ðŸ˜­ðŸ˜­

To be fair they've got better voices than the Spice Girls!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Should add that I haven't been to the Spice Girls gig but on my last leg home from being in Geneva all week with work!! ðŸ˜€


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## chimpo1 (Jun 15, 2019)

Bought my tickets for Hootie and the blowfish anniversary tour a few weeks ago. Been listening to the classics a lot lately.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2019)

Great cover version


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:








Great cover version
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Homer but I thought that was awful,Faith Healer is one of my all time favorites  and some songs just shouldnâ€™t be covered. ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Sorry Homer but I thought that was awful,Faith Healer is one of my all time favorites  and some songs just shouldnâ€™t be covered. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Much like the Stones cover then for me.

As Stones covers go I don't think this is too shabby, but I'm sure someone will tell me I'm wrong...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2019)

And if you really want to divide opinion...  






I love it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2019)

Courtesy of Afghanistan's 6th wicket...


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2019)

Iâ€™ve seen that before and itâ€™s qualityðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 18, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Iâ€™ve seen that before and itâ€™s qualityðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Which one?


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Which one? 

Click to expand...

Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Much like the Stones cover then for me.

As Stones covers go I don't think this is too shabby, but I'm sure someone will tell me I'm wrong... 







Click to expand...

Did you mean the Stones  covered Faith Healer? as Iâ€™ve never heard or found it.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Did you mean the Stones  covered Faith Healer? as Iâ€™ve never heard or found it.
		
Click to expand...

See what you mention now, I quite liked that version of Paint it Black.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2019)

Just back from Fleetwood Mac at Wembley stadium, good show, the new boys fitted in well and I'd not seen them live since May 1969! Pretenders backed them and were really good


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Just back from Fleetwood Mac at Wembley stadium, good show, the new boys fitted in well and I'd not seen them live since May 1969! Pretenders backed them and were really good
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it Chris, I just couldn't do it without Lindsey there, too big a miss for me.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Glad you enjoyed it Chris, I just couldn't do it without Lindsey there, too big a miss for me.
		
Click to expand...

I fully get that Richard but both newbies were really good. Best thing was that the rain held off as we were at floor level but we had the mother and father of a storm when we got back home!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Glad you enjoyed it Chris, I just couldn't do it without Lindsey there, too big a miss for me.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me. Buckingham simply was the heartbeat of the band and its sound for me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I fully get that Richard but both newbies were really good. Best thing was that the rain held off as we were at floor level but we had the mother and father of a storm when we got back home!
		
Click to expand...

Chris, was it all Fleetwood Mac or was it padded out with any Crowded House songs or others as a sop to the new boys?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Chris, was it all Fleetwood Mac or was it padded out with any Crowded House songs or others as a sop to the new boys?
		
Click to expand...

Both newbies had some songs but neither were in bands that I knew much. Neil Finn sang pretty well and Mike Campbell was good on guitar. They played pretty much every hit that I can remember (bar Albatross) and did a couple of Peter Green songs like Oh Well. I doubt I'd see them again as There's little doubt that the voices are starting to go but it was a good gig. As I posted earlier, The Pretenders were really goodðŸ‘


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2019)

Wasn't intending to - but popped into a record collectors shop this afternoon and left with nice vinyl copies of Aztec Camera _Knife _and Frankie GtH _Welcome to the Pleasuredome._  Have since been listening to FGtH and boy - that's actually a good album and I think has stood the test of time pretty well.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Both newbies had some songs but neither were in bands that I knew much. Neil Finn sang pretty well and Mike Campbell was good on guitar. They played pretty much every hit that I can remember (bar Albatross) and did a couple of Peter Green songs like Oh Well. I doubt I'd see them again as There's little doubt that the voices are starting to go but it was a good gig. As I posted earlier, The Pretenders were really goodðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I've read that they aren't playing much - or anything? - from _Tusk _- as that was a Lindsay Buckingham driven album.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 19, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I've read that they aren't playing much - or anything? - from _Tusk _- as that was a Lindsay Buckingham driven album.
		
Click to expand...

This was the set list but I dont know which albums they are off


The Chain

Play Video
Little Lies

Play Video
Dreams

Play Video
Second Hand News

Play Video
Say You Love Me

Play Video
Black Magic Woman

Play Video
Everywhere

Play Video
Rhiannon

Play Video
World Turning

Play Video
Gypsy

Play Video
Oh Well

Play Video
Don't Dream It's Over
(Crowded House cover)
Play Video
Landslide

Play Video
Hold Me

Play Video
Monday Morning

Play Video
You Make Loving Fun

Play Video
Gold Dust Woman

Play Video
Go Your Own Way

Play Video
Encore:
Free Fallin'
(Tom Petty cover)
Play Video
Don't Stop


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2019)

chrisd said:



			This was the set list but I dont know which albums they are off


The Chain

Play Video
Little Lies

Play Video
Dreams

Play Video
Second Hand News

Play Video
Say You Love Me

Play Video
Black Magic Woman

Play Video
Everywhere

Play Video
Rhiannon

Play Video
World Turning

Play Video
Gypsy

Play Video
Oh Well

Play Video
Don't Dream It's Over
(Crowded House cover)
Play Video
Landslide

Play Video
Hold Me

Play Video
Monday Morning

Play Video
You Make Loving Fun

Play Video
Gold Dust Woman

Play Video
Go Your Own Way

Play Video
Encore:
Free Fallin'
(Tom Petty cover)
Play Video
Don't Stop


Click to expand...

Don't recognise any of these as being from _Tusk_


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Both newbies had some songs but neither were in bands that I knew much. Neil Finn sang pretty well and Mike Campbell was good on guitar. They played pretty much every hit that I can remember (bar Albatross) and did a couple of Peter Green songs like Oh Well. I doubt I'd see them again as There's little doubt that the voices are starting to go but it was a good gig. As I posted earlier, The Pretenders were really goodðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I saw them a couple of years ago and they were great, that was with Buckingham though. Like others I'm not sure it would be worth it without him, for me. And as you touched upon - I did think Stevie Nicks' voice was on it's last legs at the time. She didn't even attempt some of the old high notes. Christie's voice was still pretty good though.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I saw them a couple of years ago and they were great, that was with Buckingham though. Like others I'm not sure it would be worth it without him, for me. And as you touched upon - I did think Stevie Nicks' voice was on it's last legs at the time. She didn't even attempt some of the old high notes. Christie's voice was still pretty good though.
		
Click to expand...

With the 2 girls It was more the other way round this time but I doubt I'd go see them again but twice 50 years apart was interesting


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 20, 2019)

Ian Dury. The man was a genius.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2019)

And warming up for tomorrow...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2019)

To cleanse my mind of the butchered version currently advertising fuze tea...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			To cleanse my mind of the butchered version currently advertising fuze tea... 







Click to expand...

Ah - one of my all time favourites that one - and heard that horrendous mangling of it yesterday for the first time.  I'm trying to forget what I heard and this is just the answer.  I have played and played and played his greatest hits record.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 21, 2019)

\m/


----------



## AntShadow (Jun 21, 2019)

Can't stop listening to Boston - Long Time it got stuck in my head a week ago and won't get out.

Got The Raconteurs new album arriving later so that should do the trick


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 21, 2019)

Aztec Camera - _Knife_ - on the turntable.  Never listened before.  Not three bad at all.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2019)

Manic Street Preachers, Motorcycle Emptiness. I hope to Christ they sort the sound out before the main event.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Manic Street Preachers, Motorcycle Emptiness. I hope to Christ they sort the sound out before the main event. 

Click to expand...

Lots of complaints about sound at Fleetwood Mac gig on Tuesday at Wembley !


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Lots of complaints about sound at Fleetwood Mac gig on Tuesday at Wembley !
		
Click to expand...

That could have been solved by reinstating Lindsey Buckingham. ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			That could have been solved by reinstating Lindsey Buckingham. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope that Jon bon Jovi hasn't left then!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Let's hope that Jon bon Jovi hasn't left then!
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s hope they just sort it out as Iâ€™ve got three nights up here...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Letâ€™s hope they just sort it out as Iâ€™ve got three nights up here...
		
Click to expand...


Camping?


----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Camping?
		
Click to expand...

State of the purple palace I might as well be!!


----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2019)

Bon Jovi, This House is not for Sale, goodnight. ðŸ˜


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 21, 2019)

Pink Floyd - High Hopes on the new 25th Anniversary Edition Division Bell, blue pressed ltd edition vinyl. 

What a song, what a tune, the lyrics are sublime. The guitar / orchestral solo, tears in the eyes stuff.

The Endless River, forever and ever....


----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:








\m/
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, the video might not be to everyone's taste.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 22, 2019)

Joe Rogan podcasts


----------



## Imurg (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Letâ€™s hope they just sort it out as Iâ€™ve got three nights up here...
		
Click to expand...

Sound did improve for Bon Jovi, great performance, fantastic atmosphere, could almost have been the perfect gig if theyâ€™d sorted out the set list.  Before anyone asks, how they managed to play nothing from These Days yet found space for Captain Crash and some others is a question that will never be adequately answered.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2019)

GreiginFife said:



			Pink Floyd - High Hopes on the new 25th Anniversary Edition Division Bell, blue pressed ltd edition vinyl.

What a song, what a tune, the lyrics are sublime. The guitar / orchestral solo, tears in the eyes stuff.

The Endless River, forever and ever....
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue and a song that just builds with a haunting resonance coupled with perfect Pink Floyd lyrics. Brilliant live


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 22, 2019)

A Matter of Trust, Billy Joel. Goodnight.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 22, 2019)

Absolutely loving this song at the moment, 40 Mark Strasse by the Shins, can't stop playing it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2019)

Sheryl Crow; A Change Will Do You Good. Back in a bit...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2019)

Pink Floyd- Dark Side Of The Moon which my daughter bought me on vinyl last week.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2019)

Eagles; Seven Bridges Road. Goodnight, Iâ€™m already gone.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 23, 2019)

Don Henley; â€œItâ€™s dinosaur weekend at Wembley... we might be dinosaurs, but dinosaurs leave big footprints.â€

Never a truer word.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2019)

Benny Hill Time (Rad4 extra) from 1964

He's just sang a song that contained a lyric from ERNIE. It's great when you discover something like this.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 27, 2019)

Now it's the Goons. OFF !


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 27, 2019)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

Really enjoyed that,  that was class


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Qwerty (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2019)

Day off and the afternoon in the garden with spotify on shuffle. Loads of great stuff and hard to sit there and not sing-a-long and give the neighbours a good laugh. Sadly once Sympathy For The Devil arrived I cracked


----------



## Slime (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 28, 2019)

Qwerty said:









Click to expand...

What a stonker that is. 

Vastly underrated band


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:









Click to expand...

My fave RH tune 

Unhinged, desperate and maniacal

Brilliant


----------



## chrisd (Jun 28, 2019)

Top of the Pops -1964 to 1975  on Sky - those were the days !


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 28, 2019)

The Who .
Never rated them but taking another listen .
Some great vids on YouTube.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Top of the Pops -1964 to 1975  on Sky - *those were the days *!
		
Click to expand...

Mary Hopkin


----------



## richart (Jun 28, 2019)

The Mission- Styx

Album on very loud repeat as Mrs H has gone out.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 28, 2019)

Genesis - And Then There Were Three on a lovely heavy weight re-master vinyl. Lovely clean sound but still has an earthy quality, CDs and MP3s can't give you that. Especially that wonderful point just before the stylus is needing replaced.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 28, 2019)

About to watch the Charlatans @ Glastonbury


----------



## JamesR (Jun 28, 2019)

JamesR said:



			About to watch the Charlatans @ Glastonbury
		
Click to expand...

Lovin Tim Burgessâ€™ bowl cut ðŸ˜±


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2019)

Stormzy, " peng ting on me whatsapp"  ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jun 28, 2019)

Guns n roses


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2019)

Even Davey Moyes gets a name checkfrom stormzy ðŸ˜


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 28, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Even Davey Moyes gets a name checkfrom stormzy ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Stomzey can chew my danglers.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 28, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Another cracker Richard - harmonies at their finest!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Stomzey can chew my danglers.
		
Click to expand...

I knew you were that way inclined ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ 

As for Stormzy, im not into grime but i thought that performance was immense


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Another cracker Richard - harmonies at their finest!
		
Click to expand...

It was a great way to start Sunday night, struggle to think of a group that does harmonies better.


----------



## Slime (Jun 29, 2019)

My sister!


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			My sister!






Click to expand...

Sounds like Stormzy's lyricist.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

Warming up for tonight;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

To be followed by;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2019)

Loved that Stormzy set last night and I don't usually like grime music. How to own a crowd


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2019)

Quo

AC/DC Thunderstruck 

Bob Seger Old Time rock and roll 

Skynyrd 

Goodnight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 29, 2019)

Janet Jackson at  Glastonbury.

She robbed a living off her name & that performance was embarrassing.


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2019)

It was good to see Skin put Stormzy straight.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 29, 2019)

Very much enjoying The Killers at Glastonbury on the beeb


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 29, 2019)

GG26 said:



			Very much enjoying The Killers at Glastonbury on the beeb
		
Click to expand...

 Have no time for them since finding out that Flowers is a moronic god botherer.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 29, 2019)

Oasis on Sky arts. In the sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiine.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 29, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Oasis on Sky arts. In the sunshiiiiiiiiiiiiine.
		
Click to expand...

Well it was until Missis T got the remote, we're now in a field in Glastonbury.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2019)

This Chemical Brothers set is incredible.


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 29, 2019)

Killers with the Pet Shop boys then Jonny Marr is brilliant! ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 29, 2019)

Fade and Die said:



			Killers with the Pet Shop boys then Jonny Marr is brilliant! ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

This^^^* seems mr bright side is smashing it


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			It was good to see Skin put Stormzy straight.
		
Click to expand...

On what?


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 30, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			On what?
		
Click to expand...

His claim to be the first black British act to headline Glastonbury. Only twenty years out!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			His claim to be the first black British act to headline Glastonbury. Only twenty years out!
		
Click to expand...

Ta. ðŸ‘


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 30, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Have no time for them since finding out that Flowers is a moronic god botherer.
		
Click to expand...


How is the Atheist music scene nowadays?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2019)

Absolute banger


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2019)

The Cure at Glastonbury- brilliant , as good as they were back in the 90â€™s headlining there


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 1, 2019)

Lazy day today woke at 7am stayed in bed and listened to a playlist on shuffle.

One of these days, Pink Floyd
Albatross ,Fleetwood Mac 
Broken ,Jake Bugg
Santana
Becks Bolero ,Jeff Beck
Stay with Me ,Faces
Faith Healer Alex Harvey, that woke me up ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 1, 2019)

In airport lounge listening to

Cream
Lou Reed
Edger Winter Band
Lightning Hopkings
Little Walter
Paul Simon
Woody Guthrie
Leadbelly


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Lazy day today woke at 7am stayed in bed and listened to a playlist on shuffle.

One of these days, Pink Floyd
Albatross ,Fleetwood Mac
Broken ,Jake Bugg
Santana
Becks Bolero ,Jeff Beck
Stay with Me ,Faces
Faith Healer Alex Harvey, that woke me up ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That's not a bad playlist.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 3, 2019)

Real blast from the past - realised it is nearly 40 years since "Video killed the radio star" came out.  Listened to both the Buggles' albums and remembered just how good Trevor Horn was as a performer in his own right before he went into producing.    Also found him playing at a Princes Trust concert in 2004.     And thanks to him and Geoff Downes, I got into Yes and then Asia.


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 3, 2019)

Samantha Fish, Jeff Healey, Eric Gales, Albert Cummings


----------



## DRW (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2019)

Courtesy of the Tour de France;


----------



## Dando (Jul 6, 2019)

My dog snoring! Could be worse I could be listening to the spice girls


----------



## crisparkle (Jul 11, 2019)

https://www.poptop.uk.com/blog/choosing-the-ultimate-wedding-ceremony-songs/. Just because I love my job and soon having another celebration to perform at.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2019)

Canter- Gerry  Cinnamon, immense.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Canter- Gerry  Cinnamon, immense.
		
Click to expand...

Yikes! Gerry Cinnamon is basically a carbon copy, auto tuned mass media pushed puppet. Heâ€™s basically everything thatâ€™s wrong in modern music.


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yikes! Gerry Cinnamon is basically a carbon copy, auto tuned mass media pushed puppet. *Heâ€™s basically everything thatâ€™s wrong in modern music*.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I disagree, releasing a ( very good IMO) album without the backing of a record label deal takes  balls and determination aswell as ability.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 12, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I disagree, releasing a ( very good IMO) album without the backing of a record label deal takes  balls and determination aswell as ability.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d be amazed if he isnâ€™t financially backed to the hilt, albeit not by a formal contract and his voice is so generic to the point of being a vocoder  approximation of a real voice itâ€™s scary. A couple of my friends told me to check him out because heâ€™s something different and he couldnâ€™t be anymore cookie cutter singer songwriter.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™d be amazed if he isnâ€™t financially backed to the hilt, albeit not by a formal contract and his voice is so generic to the point of being a vocoder  approximation of a real voice itâ€™s scary. A couple of my friends told me to check him out because heâ€™s something different and he couldnâ€™t be anymore cookie cutter singer songwriter.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but he is great to listen to with my nice pint of Stella.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yikes! Gerry Cinnamon is basically a carbon copy, auto tuned mass media pushed puppet. Heâ€™s basically everything thatâ€™s wrong in modern music.
		
Click to expand...

No mate. Everything thatâ€™s wrong with modern music is on those bloody awful X Voice Talent  programmes on telly.

Cinnamon isnâ€™t my cup of tea but he is loads better than 95% of the crap thatâ€™s out there now


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2019)

crisparkle said:



https://www.poptop.uk.com/blog/choosing-the-ultimate-wedding-ceremony-songs/. Just because I love my job and soon having another celebration to perform at.
		
Click to expand...


*When You Say Nothing At All by Alison Kraus and Union Station*

You may recognize the words from Ronan Keatingâ€™s version. *It doesnâ€™t matter which version you use* the meaning is the same.

Oh it does matter, it so does...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 12, 2019)

https://youtu.be/d6Zf4D1tHdw


----------



## Captainron (Jul 12, 2019)

My 10 year old son was singing â€œpurple rainâ€ while making himself a sandwich today. 

Super proud


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 12, 2019)

I love this song. St Vincent Digital Witness and she's (Annie Clark) a great guitarist too.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 13, 2019)

As I'm going to see them tonight


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

Watching great documentary about Rush on Sky Arts so feel the need to crank this as well


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

Currently listening to Bond live at the Royal Albert Hall - not everyoneâ€™s cup of tea but it helps chill out and switch off from stuff 
Might go and see them in concert in January.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2019)

Well one young kid is going to be a fan for life, & JBJ looked to enjoy it too;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 21, 2019)

Best song IMHO from their set last night


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

On the back of Imurgs recommendation of the Sex Pissed Dolls, thought I'd post an example of their work.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## ridonver (Jul 22, 2019)

I love her voice.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2019)

Current main play in my motor is John Cale's _Black Acetate.  _Not new but what the heck - I've got scores of 80s, 90s and 00s CDs from a friend that I have to give a listen - and this is one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 22, 2019)

Just loaded the car for the Sunningdale trip;

Live at the Royal Albert Hall, Beth Hart.
Muddy Wolf at Red Rocks, Joe Bonamassa.
Road Songs, Derek Trucks Band.

At least if the golf is poor I'll enjoy the journey.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2019)

Also got a bit of an earworm for Sigur Ros - Hoppipolla.  I do have to ignore all the bleedin programmes that have used it and enjoy it for what it actually is.


----------



## DRW (Jul 23, 2019)

Not sure why this song popped into my head


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2019)

DRW said:



			Not sure why this song popped into my head







Click to expand...

Ah - thems the good jazzy-ones from back them - though somehow they seemed very old-fashioned and rather absurd as pop stuff.  Mind you - you'd have thought someone would have told Laurel Masse that a couple of buttons on her blouse had come undone...tut!


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2019)

I never tire of this one;


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 24, 2019)

In honour of our new PM


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 24, 2019)

Anyone catch Freya Ridings on tonights The One Show?

What a powerful voice she has, sung live whilst playing the piano.

And she had to teach herself by ear. Her teachers dismissed her at school as she wasn't able to read music.
Big up to her as it made her even more determined, and was also bullied at school because she is quite tall.

A rare talent indeed!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

Had a bit of a glam rock throwback in the car on the way back from golf.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2019)

Mongolian Folk Metal...The music of the Kilngons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Mongolian Folk Metal...The music of the Kilngons.






Click to expand...

No. Just no. I did try but that was awful. What are you thinking?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 26, 2019)

On Your Feet, the Gloria Estefan musical


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 1, 2019)

anyone heard of these?

warmrain


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2019)

Just for Amanda JR...


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 4, 2019)

Luther Vandross I (the original).


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## stefanovic (Aug 4, 2019)

Hope you like proper music.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 4, 2019)

Shock, horror (protest against proposed uranium mining).


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 4, 2019)

Pack this one for Ibiza.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 4, 2019)

Mirror in the mirror.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 4, 2019)

If rock music has taken away your soul, this might just restore it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 5, 2019)

A bit of Bill Withers.  Knew the classic tracks of course - but not hear this one before and it is just one beautiful wistful soul ballad.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 7, 2019)

Relaxing Ludovico.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 7, 2019)

Relax with Ennio.


----------



## Slime (Aug 11, 2019)

Getting ready for the new footy season.
All aboard .....................................


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Aug 11, 2019)

70+ thousand people singing "Glory, Glory, Man United".
Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 11, 2019)

The new Slipknot album isnâ€™t great on first listen. Hope itâ€™s a grower.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Have you ever given John Cougar Mellencamp a go - one of the best and strongest greatest hits albums going.

Would love to see him live, but only seems to tour around the US and Canada.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2019)

42 years young;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Have you ever given John Cougar Mellencamp a go - one of the best and strongest greatest hits albums going.

Would love to see him live, but only seems to tour around the US and Canada.
		
Click to expand...


I haven't but I will do.

As you're about & this autoplayed afterwards, I'll post it again.  I love the first comment underneath;

"And that's how it's done.  At the age of 62 Ann Wilson walks onstage and virtually says to all the players half her age who've been playing for the last hour "So ... what else have you got?" and proceeds to knock this one into orbit."

That, and Robert Plant's WTF look at 5.50 and Bonnie Raitt loving it at 6.10.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I haven't but I will do.

As you're about & this autoplayed afterwards, I'll post it again.  I love the first comment underneath;

"And that's how it's done.  At the age of 62 Ann Wilson walks onstage and virtually says to all the players half her age who've been playing for the last hour "So ... what else have you got?" and proceeds to knock this one into orbit."

That, and Robert Plant's WTF look at 5.50 and Bonnie Raitt loving it at 6.10.







Click to expand...

I know, love this also, Ive shown some of my mates it and they are also blown away by it.

BTW JCM, you'll know "Jack and Diane" and possibly "Paper in fire", but his greatest hits has so many great songs on it like "Authority song" and many more. I think hes better than Steve Earle and on a par with the eagles, although his songs are a bit of a faster/heavier rock than them. A real country rock feel to him.

Report back.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know, love this also, Ive shown some of my mates it and they are also blown away by it.

BTW JCM, you'll know "Jack and Diane" and possibly "Paper in fire", but his greatest hits has so many great songs on it like "Authority song" and many more. I think hes better than Steve Earle and on a par with the eagles, although his songs are a bit of a faster/heavier rock than them. A real country rock feel to him.

Report back.

Click to expand...

CD on way.  I might buy better than Steve Earle but on par with The Eagles...  have you been drinking?


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			I haven't but I will do.

As you're about & this autoplayed afterwards, I'll post it again.  I love the first comment underneath;

"And that's how it's done.  At the age of 62 Ann Wilson walks onstage and virtually says to all the players half her age who've been playing for the last hour "So ... what else have you got?" and proceeds to knock this one into orbit."

That, and Robert Plant's WTF look at 5.50 and Bonnie Raitt loving it at 6.10.







Click to expand...

Richard, thanks for 8 minutes of musical magic!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 12, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			CD on way.  I might buy better than Steve Earle but on par with The Eagles...  have you been drinking? 

Click to expand...

Yeehar, let me know how you feel in 3 months time.


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 12, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Relaxing Ludovico.







Click to expand...

Just beautiful!


stefanovic said:



			If rock music has taken away your soul, this might just restore it.






Click to expand...

Uplifting!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 12, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Richard, thanks for 8 minutes of musical magic!!
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome, it's a cracker isn't it.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 13, 2019)

Drown sorrows after a bad round here.


----------



## DRW (Aug 13, 2019)

Popped up on the suggestion list by youtube, always liked this song.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2019)

Meredith Monk - haunting and mesmerising music (and weird)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b080xygn


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## stefanovic (Aug 14, 2019)

Finale to the Firebird by Stravinsky.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 16, 2019)

Gunship - Dark All Day featuring, now 64 year old, saxophonist Tim Cappello, he still has it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 17, 2019)

In memory of Rickg;






Shine on Rick...


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 17, 2019)

at 4am this morning someone strangling a cat


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 17, 2019)

Love this band


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 17, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			In memory of Rickg;






Shine on Rick...
		
Click to expand...

A great tribute to Rickg,

"Simply The Best".


----------



## Hitdaball (Aug 18, 2019)

With the 50th anniversary just gone I spent a lot of time listening to this album.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Captainron (Aug 19, 2019)

The Rubberbandits

Horse outside


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The Rubberbandits

Horse outside
		
Click to expand...

Now thereâ€™s a blast from the recent past.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2019)

Black Midi - Schlagenheim.
Can't stop listening to it, top top stuff.


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2019)

Check out the vocals,


----------



## DRW (Aug 27, 2019)

Forced to spend all bank holiday at a folk festival, last band on


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			Check out the vocals,







Click to expand...

Your just an old "Rocker" Slime!

Great stuff, thanks for posting.
Shame there's no old footage to watch.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 3, 2019)

Would seem quite apt at the moment...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2019)

As would this;


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Your just an old "Rocker" Slime!

Great stuff, thanks for posting.
*Shame there's no old footage to watch.*

Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2019)

Last verse seems to sum up our current predicament;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2019)

What a voice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168953153158598656


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			What a voice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168953153158598656

Click to expand...

He's the dude like ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2019)

Iggy Pop absolutely smashing it out of the park on Radio 6.


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			What a voice.
		
Click to expand...

This is a voice!


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2019)

Rasper


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2019)

Another boss song and a superb Album.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Motownâ€™s Finest


----------



## JamesR (Sep 8, 2019)

The Mamas and the Papas.

Anyone else noticed how Denny Docherty looks a lot like Bubba Watson?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2019)

Heard this for first time in ages over the weekend and can't get it out of my head


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 8, 2019)

Reading this thread youâ€™d  think folk stopped making music in about 1978ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 8, 2019)

Hitdaball said:



			Reading this thread youâ€™d  think folk stopped making music in about 1978ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Made that long ago yet people still enjoy it today; I wonder how much of today's stuff will still be listened to in 40 years time?

The older ones amongst us have been privileged to grow up with bands that have been around all our entire adult life, something that the younger generation will not enjoy.


----------



## Hitdaball (Sep 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Made that long ago yet people still enjoy it today; I wonder how much of today's stuff will still be listened to in 40 years time?

The older ones amongst us have been privileged to grow up with bands that have been around all our entire adult life, something that the younger generation will not enjoy.
		
Click to expand...


Very little of todayâ€™s stuff Iâ€™d say.  Itâ€™s true that what you listened to in your formative years really sticks with you. Primarily Iâ€™m still stuck on Rush Hemispheres so I donâ€™t discount myself from my own comment ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## chrisd (Sep 18, 2019)

Just back from London watching the Les Mis concert. Alfie's Boe, Michael Ball and the superb Matt Lucas etc etc singing the songs from the show. Quite one of the best concerts we've seen (and we've seen loads)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2019)

This has become a real earworm for me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)

If it's not your thing, wind past the first minute to avoid Carlos' waffle & get to the business part.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2019)

You're spoiling me, BiM, and for that, I thank you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			You're spoiling me, BiM, and for that I thank you. 

Click to expand...

Youâ€™re most welcome mate, Iâ€™ll try and keep up the good work. ðŸ˜


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 25, 2019)

Motorcycle - As the Rush Comes


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Beezerk (Sep 29, 2019)

It's like Planet Rock tv on this thread


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			It's like Planet Rock tv on this thread 

Click to expand...

And all the better for it!! ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 29, 2019)

Just heard Mahler symphony 1, conducted by Klaus Tennstedt, played by Chicago Symphony Orchestra, live performance of 1990. On YouTube.
One of the best ever.


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Just heard Mahler symphony 1, conducted by Klaus Tennstedt, played by Chicago Symphony Orchestra, live performance of 1990. On YouTube.
One of the best ever.
		
Click to expand...

I once saw a performance by The Bermuda Philharmonic Orchestra and half way through the bloke playing the triangle suddenly disappeared!


----------



## Slime (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Sep 30, 2019)

Did someone say Planet Rock??


----------



## Crow (Sep 30, 2019)

Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the Vintage Golf thread, thought it might get a bigger audience here!

I don't know why but the track and the clips just seem to go so well together.

https://www.thinkingaboutgolf.com/b...nHrA_IAOW1NZe2po3ntAl7HWC5XFzTiufPqBN-XecMA44


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2019)

Headphones on, volume up!


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 3, 2019)

'tis good Brian, but I prefer this version;


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2019)

How about this one Richard?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 3, 2019)

Tickets booked for 2020.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 3, 2019)

Prefer this one Brian;


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 3, 2019)

Raise you this one;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 3, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Raise you this one;







Click to expand...

Iâ€™d like to carry this on but some of us have work in the morning... ðŸ¤¬

I think if the house was burning down and I could only rescue 1 CD it would be Alchemy. Fantastic songs, superb musicians and the title just says everything. The CD (actually LP at the time) from which I actually got what live music was about; it suddenly clicked and made sense. Christ only knows what they could charge for tickets if they reformed.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2019)

Great Half cover. Love the original, but kinda taken by the vocals in this one


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 4, 2019)

Love this.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## stefanovic (Oct 5, 2019)

My favourite Michael Tippett, born West London.
Corelli Fantasy.
Start from about 12 minutes. Warning: scenes of nudity.


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 5, 2019)

Arthur Ketelbey, born Aston, Birmingham.
His masterpiece was In a Persian Market.
This is a great video, but it also contains scenes of indecency.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 5, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			My favourite Michael Tippett, born West London.
Corelli Fantasy.
Start from about 12 minutes. Warning: scenes of nudity.






Click to expand...

Fabulous. Thanks for posting


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2019)

Great new album too reworking old songs from their back catalogue and adding an orchestra. Gives each song a brand new sound and feeling


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 7, 2019)

Ashokan Farewell by Jay Ungar wasn't meant to reflect the American Civil War, but it suits these haunting images.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tickets booked for 2020. 







Click to expand...

Really envious Richard. when are you seeing them and where?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Really envious Richard. where are you seeing them and where?
		
Click to expand...

Brighton in late April, no London gig when I booked & I wasn't going to wait for one.  If there is I can always go twice.  

Beth Hart in February as well; just need to see the pair of them on the same stage...


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Brighton in late April, no London gig when I booked & I wasn't going to wait for one.  If there is I can always go twice. 

Beth Hart in February as well; just need to see the pair of them on the same stage...
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy!!
Just looked up their upcoming gigs in 2020 and your right - no London dates, which is surprising.
I'm gutted,in a way, as I've already booked a London trip with the wife on the weekend of the 25th April.
Looking forward to it but a shame Joe Bonamassa is on that weekend - right on my doorstep! .


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Enjoy!!
Just looked up their upcoming gigs in 2020 and your right - no London dates, which is surprising.
I'm gutted,in a way, as I've already booked a London trip with the wife on the weekend of the 25th April.
Looking forward to it but a shame Joe Bonamassa is on that weekend - right on my doorstep! .
		
Click to expand...

Really surprised at no London dates, especially as I love the RAH which seems to be his preferred venue.
Can't say the Brighton centre is a favourite, but I wasn't missing out.
Bucket list one would be to see him either in one of NY's iconic venues (The Beacon, Radio City Music Hall, Madison Square Garden), or the Ryman in Nashville.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Really surprised at no London dates, especially as I love the RAH which seems to be his preferred venue.
Can't say the Brighton centre is a favourite, but I wasn't missing out.
Bucket list one would be to see him either in one of NY's iconic venues (The Beacon, Radio City Music Hall, Madison Square Garden), or the Ryman in Nashville.
		
Click to expand...

Like that bucket list! 

I dont go to that many concerts but I get the feeling that Joe Bonamassa will be great anywhere - he's that good imo!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2019)

Done this one before, but it's worth a repost imo;






Loe the way Knopfler adds little electric accents to it without overpowering the acoustic.  They don't even look as if they are trying.   Just two masters at work, egos checked at the door


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



*Like that bucket list!*

I dont go to that many concerts but I get the feeling that Joe Bonamassa will be great anywhere - he's that good imo!
		
Click to expand...

Any one would do, I'm not greedy. 

Also love to see Bon Jovi and Springsteen in New Jersey; something about seeing an artist "at home".


----------



## chrisd (Oct 8, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Like that bucket list! 

I dont go to that many concerts but I get the feeling that Joe Bonamassa will be great anywhere - he's that good imo!
		
Click to expand...

A few years back I saw him in Folkestone, just about 1,000 of us filled the venue and he was awesome


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 8, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Like that bucket list!

I dont go to that many concerts but I get the feeling that Joe Bonamassa will be great anywhere - he's that good imo!
		
Click to expand...

Saw him at the Borderline in London 4/5 years ago Chris, he was brilliant ðŸ‘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 8, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Saw him at the Borderline in London 4/5 years ago Chris, he was brilliant ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Probably 6 years ago; he did four concerts that reflected his rise, Borderline, Shepherdâ€™s Bush Empire, Hammersmith Odeon and the RAH, changing the band lineup at each venue. Did a live CD from all of them, the Tour de Force tour 2013. They are all great concerts and youâ€™re a lucky git! ðŸ˜


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 9, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Probably 6 years ago; he did four concerts that reflected his rise, Borderline, Shepherdâ€™s Bush Empire, Hammersmith Odeon and the RAH, changing the band lineup at each venue. Did a live CD from all of them, the Tour de Force tour 2013. They are all great concerts and youâ€™re a lucky git! ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

How time flies, I had never heard of him at the time but what a gig I distinctly remember he played one number that his guitar sounded more like a violin. 

I did get the cd but not hardly played it since the concert Iâ€™ll have to dig it out.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 9, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Any one would do, I'm not greedy. 

Also love to see Bon Jovi and Springsteen in New Jersey; something about seeing an artist "at home".
		
Click to expand...

Hey Blue have you heard the Seeger sessions cd that Springsteen done a few years ago, to be honest I am not a great fan of his but I was sent that cd and was blown away by it.

I played that non stop at the time it quickly became one of my favourites. 

Blimey just had a look it was 2006 tour.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 9, 2019)

Such a good voice


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			How time flies, I had never heard of him at the time but what a gig I distinctly remember he played one number that his guitar sounded more like a violin.

I did get the cd but not hardly played it since the concert Iâ€™ll have to dig it out.
		
Click to expand...

This may be familiar...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2019)

And this;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2019)

Or this;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2019)

Rlburnside said:



			Hey Blue have you heard the Seeger sessions cd that Springsteen done a few years ago, to be honest I am not a great fan of his but I was sent that cd and was blown away by it.

I played that non stop at the time it quickly became one of my favourites.

Blimey just had a look it was 2006 tour.
		
Click to expand...

Can't say that one floated my boat, but I possibly need to have a closer listen to some of his other stuff; saw Blinded by the Light at the cinema recently and it reminded me of how good some of his less well known stuff is. Apparently he recently turned 70.  

He is the only artist that nearly caused us to miss the last train home, did close to 3 and a half hours.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2019)

For the Bonamassa fans;


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2019)

90's shoegaze


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2019)

For some reason I just keep gravitating to this.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 10, 2019)

Slime said:



			For some reason I just keep gravitating to this.







Click to expand...

I think it's that leather dress Slime - especially towards the end! â˜ºï¸ðŸ‘


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 10, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			90's shoegaze






Click to expand...

90s shoe gaze, yes please


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			90s shoe gaze, yes please







Click to expand...

Booo, i hated Ride with a vengeance, once did a gig with them, a right a couple of twats


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 10, 2019)

Beth Hart's latest;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 11, 2019)

His new album is really really good.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2019)

Crowd singing an instrumental..


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 11, 2019)

Devastating, unbearable elegy.


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2019)

Slime, stop messin' around; if you're going to have Gary Moore, have him with the King...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2019)

Best live line up of guitarists that I've seen in person, great night.


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



*Best live line up of guitarists that I've seen in person*, great night.







Click to expand...

The best line up I ever saw was Scott Gorham, Brian Robertson, Phil Lynott, Snowy White, Eric Bell and Gary Moore at a Thin Lizzy gig in Dublin.


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Slime, stop messin' around; if you're going to have Gary Moore, *have him with the King*... 







Click to expand...

There's also this king ..............


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2019)

Slime said:



			The best line up I ever saw was Scott Gorham, Brian Robertson, Phil Lynott, Snowy White, Eric Bell and Gary Moore at a Thin Lizzy gig in Dublin.
		
Click to expand...

That's not too shabby


----------



## stefanovic (Oct 13, 2019)

After that head banging stuff, here's some heart melt.
Requiem Lux Aeterna by John Rutter.
After about 5 minutes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2019)

This just banged out on the radio in work


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2019)

Warming up for November;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Orikoru (Oct 17, 2019)

Was annoying with the trains so went for a blast from the past this morning, SikTh - The Trees Are Dead And Dried Out, Wait For Something Wild. Amazing album that's largely prog metal but with an eclectic mix of countless other styles thrown in.

Title track


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2019)

Not at the moment but in about 4 hours time...


----------



## DRW (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh yes, new band firmly on the gig list;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			After that head banging stuff, here's some heart melt.
Requiem Lux Aeterna by John Rutter.
After about 5 minutes.







Click to expand...

just for you Scotlands finest...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 21, 2019)

Blundering around YouTube yesterday evening - and I think that if I was a teenager in 1962 I might well have been totally smitten by Miss Fabares.  And just loving the girlsâ€™ hair styles.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Blundering around YouTube yesterday evening - and I think that if I was a teenager in 1962 I might well have been totally smitten by Miss Fabares.  And just loving the girlsâ€™ hair styles.







Click to expand...

True a lovely look Gretch Country club on show... phwoor


----------



## DDave (Oct 22, 2019)

Rush, Tony McAlpine, Skid Row


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			just for you Scotlands finest...







Click to expand...

I am the proud(ish) owner/inheritor of an original copy of the 6" single (on Top Rank label) - flip side _Scottish Soldier_.  Classic


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			True a lovely look Gretch Country club on show... phwoor
		
Click to expand...

Aye - you'd be strumming her strings I can tell...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 25, 2019)

Currently enjoying this. Both the song and the subject of the song, its roasting out here


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2019)

Altered Images.... FYI a still would


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Altered Images.... FYI a still would






Click to expand...

I'll put in a good word for you http://sub89.com/event/altered-images/


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll put in a good word for you http://sub89.com/event/altered-images/

Click to expand...

Thanks... but no thanks i think i would do better on my own


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2019)

Was fortunate to get AAA tickets from my lad for Lucy Spraggan playing Kendal on Thursday and Galashiels on Friday.  What a clever song writer she is - catchy tunes and thoughtful lyrics (often of very difficult subjects).  Worth catching if you like this sort of stuff - and I find that I do - without previously knowing it.  And she is a top lass as well.






And just as a comparison my lad also got me AAA tickets for Al Stewart last Wednesday.  never seen him live before and rather weird hearing him do tracks of my life off Year of the Cat.  He was excellent also - a nice - though somewhat eccentric 74yr old (we had a chat backstage after the gig)...but when he was quite a bit younger...for the youngsters on here who have never heard of him...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Was fortunate to get AAA tickets from my lad for Lucy Spraggan playing Kendal on Thursday and Galashiels on Friday.  What a clever song writer she is - catchy tunes and thoughtful lyrics (often of very difficult subjects).  Worth catching if you like this sort of stuff - and I find that I do - without previously knowing it.  And she is a top lass as well.






And just as a comparison my lad also got me AAA tickets for Al Stewart last Wednesday.  never seen him live before and rather weird hearing him do tracks of my life off Year of the Cat.  He was excellent also - a nice - though somewhat eccentric 74yr old (we had a chat backstage after the gig)...but when he was quite a bit younger...for the youngsters on here who have never heard of him...







Click to expand...


Prefer this;






or this;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2019)

He played all of the _Year of the Cat _album dispersed through the show - and yes - I think I too often prefer _On the Border _- and he explained what it is about and his bafflement how it did so well in the States.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 4, 2019)

In the Autumnal sunshine today, it was just like this.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 4, 2019)

Tuuune


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2019)

For any fans living close to Reading - http://sub89.com/event/the-christians/ I will be going so will you there. As a result I've been enjoying their back catalogue including this:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 8, 2019)

Love this

Takes me right back


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 8, 2019)

this is just menacing stuff. love it


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 8, 2019)

The one Gig i wish i was at


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 8, 2019)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Ghosteen.


----------



## DRW (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## patricks148 (Nov 8, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Ghosteen.
		
Click to expand...

Lol i bet that gets them up dancing ... i'll get my cape


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 8, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Lol i bet thats get up dancing ... i'll get my cape

Click to expand...

Someone on the forum has to be listening to something more current that the 90's 

Not everyones cup of tea I know but Cave is making some of the best music of his career the last few years.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2019)

saving_par said:



*Someone on the forum has to be listening to something more current that the 90's*

Not everyones cup of tea I know but Cave is making some of the best music of his career the last few years.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 8, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why? 

Click to expand...

Lots of good music made in the last 30 years 

Lots of shite music also made I might add


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 8, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Someone on the forum has to be listening to something more current that the 90's 

Not everyones cup of tea I know but Cave is making some of the best music of his career the last few years.
		
Click to expand...

Posted a video to Bright Horses from Ghosteen the other week as it is indeed a work of genius. But from my experience do not expect this thread to contain much other than music made by old men in badly fitting clothes with songs from the 70s.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2019)

saving_par said:



*Lots of good music made in the last 30 years*

Lots of shite music also made I might add 

Click to expand...

There is, but it's largely been made by older or non-mainstream musicians... 

The mainstream stuff would largely fall into your latter category I would suggest.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 8, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Posted a video to *Bright Horses from Ghosteen* the other week as it is indeed a work of genius. But from my experience do not expect this thread to contain much other than music made by old men in badly fitting clothes with songs from the 70s. 

Click to expand...

I do actually try some of the other stuff posted, this included, but don't find that much if any of it floats my boat.  Certainly wouldn't call it a work of genius but each to their own.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 8, 2019)

Boss night last night at the Arena seeing Gerry Cinnamon Live, he was absolute immense. Not bad for " a carbon copy, auto tuned mass media pushed puppet"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2019)

Bridge Over Troubled Water being slaughtered by Leona Lewis at the Remembrance Service at the RAH.  No, just stop.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bridge Over Troubled Water being slaughtered by Leona Lewis at the Remembrance Service at the RAH.  No, just stop.
		
Click to expand...

Was thinking the same and also at the same time thinking, ooooh, Christmas No1


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bridge Over Troubled Water being slaughtered by Leona Lewis at the Remembrance Service at the RAH.  No, just stop.
		
Click to expand...

At least she knew the words, him singing Morning Has Broken is reading them!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2019)

Courtesy of Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2019)

Courtesy of Carroll Shelby and Ken Miles;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## stefanovic (Nov 11, 2019)

Appropriate for today.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Piece (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2019)

Supporting the Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band last night was this young lady, and bloody good she was too!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2019)

Slime, the guitar starts around 5.30, should be right up your street.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Slime, the guitar starts around 5.30, should be right up your street. 







Click to expand...

Thanks Blue, I enjoyed that. 
And now for something completely different!


----------



## richart (Nov 13, 2019)

My daughter has got us tickets to see Pavlovâ€™s Dog next week. Great to play the LPâ€™s again.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2019)

2 hours 37 mins of Genesis live from Rome 2007.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			2 hours 37 mins of Genesis live from Rome 2007.







Click to expand...

Ahem, 53:40


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Ahem, 53:40 

Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2019)

richart said:



			My daughter has got us tickets to see Pavlovâ€™s Dog next week. Great to play the LPâ€™s again.
		
Click to expand...

That name rings a bell......
Remember listening to them in the 80's but couldn't give you a song title...


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2019)

The Boys are back in town


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 14, 2019)

Hobbit said:



			Eh?
		
Click to expand...

The handsome bugger clapping and singing to Home By The Sea ðŸ˜‰


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 14, 2019)

Music for the dark nights by Ludovico Einaudi.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2019)

Paris Angels... in the area


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm currently doing a bit of a revisit of some of my mid-late 1970s and early 1980s vinyl.  Weirdly I'm enjoying some it it more now than I did back then - when I would often buy an LP on the hearing of a single track or 'hit' single.  I'd enjoy that track but often was a bit less sure about much of the rest.  And so...from yesterday - Elvis Costello and the Attractions _This Year's Model.  _How good is ALL of this album.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			The handsome bugger clapping and singing to Home By The Sea ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

I think it's Phil Collins, he sang on a lot of their stuff


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2019)

To wash the John Lewis advert out of my ears;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2019)

Nice version showcasing the ladies on vocals.  Bit of humour with slight profanity at the start;


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2019)

Back to REO, if you please;


----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## IanMcC (Nov 15, 2019)

Unlikely to hear any more new entire albums this side of New Year, so here are my top 5 albums of 2019 in no particular order:

Imperial Wax â€“ Gastwerk Saboteurs
Weyes Blood â€“ Titanic Rising
Clinic â€“ Wheeltappers And Shunters
LCD Soundsystem â€“ Electric Lady Sessions
Ghosteen - Nick Cave & The Badseeds


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2019)

And now it's time for the Friday Night Connection with Thomas the Vance.......


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2019)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

O2 next March


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2019)

Sublime.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 19, 2019)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

Haven't been on for a while, this is one of my all time favourites, and the original too!
You've done it again Slime, thanks. ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2019)

Golfmmad said:



			Haven't been on for a while, this is one of my all time favourites, and the original too!
You've done it again Slime, thanks. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2019)

Planning to go and see Roger Hodgson so been in a very big Supertramp mood


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2019)

Vegas tribute act at the club tonight, and he finished with this;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Planning to go and see Roger Hodgson so been in a very big Supertramp mood 





Click to expand...

Likewise, just bought 3 tickets for next June when he comes to Liverpool.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 24, 2019)

Come fly with me - great Sinatra album


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Planning to go and see Roger Hodgson so been in a very big Supertramp mood 





Click to expand...

Still really love Supertramp stuff - but as good as I think were/are they I struggle to imagine them becoming popular today...what's the current day equivalent - Coldplay? (maybe not musically but in music fan perception?)

And on my turntable at this very moment? I have to admit that it is Rick Wakeman - the Arthur one.  

Because i have been digging through my vinyl and thought I'd see what it is like - as not played it for yonks.  OTT or what.  But hey - it's fun and pretty good nice and loud.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Still really love Supertramp stuff - but as good as I think were/are they I struggle to imagine them becoming popular today...what's the current day equivalent - Coldplay? (maybe not musically but in music fan perception?)

And on my turntable at this very moment? I have to admit that it is Rick Wakeman - the Arthur one. 

Because i have been digging through my vinyl and thought I'd see what it is like - as not played it for yonks.  OTT or what.  But hey - it's fun and pretty good nice and loud.
		
Click to expand...

They were of their time and still have a massive amount of fans globally. Their music is of a different era


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2019)

Someone I wish I'd seen live especially with Wilko Johnson on guitar


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 28, 2019)

For a world gone mad.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2019)

30 years ago...Jeez


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Nov 29, 2019)

One of my faves, sorry to repeat!


----------



## Captainron (Nov 30, 2019)

An ELO concert on BBC4


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 1, 2019)

Been giving some of my Supertramp songs an airing lately and thought I'd share my favourite track.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 1, 2019)

bit of Phantom/Lloyd Webber time


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2019)

For ColchesterFC & Fragger... 






The song is actually 85 years old so it can take chrisd back to his youth as well!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 2, 2019)

Son is doing a series of 5 gigs with Seth Lakeman (the venue organisation side) - one in Newbury this week which I could get to.  Never heard of him before but I like this sort of folk and he sounds good (he's a Cornishman).  Think I'll have a word with my lad - he'll get me on the artist guest list and in for nowt


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:









Click to expand...

I was there that night, and a bloody good night it was .............................. especially when Midge Ure did "The Boys Are Back In Town"!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			I was there that night, and a bloody good night it was .............................. especially when Midge Ure did "The Boys Are Back In Town"!
		
Click to expand...

Been offered tickets for this at the weekend https://glive.co.uk/Online/tickets-sas-band-guildford-2019


----------



## Slime (Dec 2, 2019)

I'd have thought that it would be a no-brainer for you as Fish will be there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'd have thought that it would be a no-brainer for you as Fish will be there.
		
Click to expand...

That's where the tickets have come from. VIP all areas but you know what, I'm not sure I'm actually up for it that much. Good to chill with Fish and find out how the new album is going and meet some of the other musicians but playing in the competition Saturday day time and actually feel like just chilling in the evenings these days. Not sure yet.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 3, 2019)

Got tickets to see them next summer, very excited.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes - Close to the Edge.  Was never a great fan back in the day as had to choose between Yes and Genesis - the latter won.  But picked up the classic Yes albums on vinyl a couple years back - and I get it...do these albums hold up today? I would say so.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 3, 2019)

368 days to go...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 3, 2019)

This popped up on spotify earlier on the way home and can't get rid of it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## stefanovic (Dec 8, 2019)

Chill out with Scarlatti.


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 8, 2019)

Quite like this variation


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 10, 2019)

"Thanks for painting my black and white songs in the most beautiful colours." Per Gessle.






RIP Marie Fredriksson.


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2019)

Just got the new Wonderstuff album. Still producing great music after 30 years and still one of the best live bands


----------



## DRW (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2019)

DRW said:









Click to expand...

Superb, thanks for posting.


----------



## DRW (Dec 17, 2019)

Slime said:



			Superb, thanks for posting. 

Click to expand...

Very well produced and as such setup.

The follow up was good as well, just in case you haven't seen it before(wife prefers this) :-


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2019)

DRW said:



			Very well produced and as such setup.

The follow up was good as well, just in case you haven't seen it before(wife prefers this) :-







Click to expand...

Very good, but I prefer the first one.


----------



## Slime (Dec 17, 2019)

My favourite Christmas song.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2019)

Couple of days back - I found a CD in a charity shop - Hits of 1971.  Well what a mix of everything.  And my 24yr old daughter and her mates really love that we had such a mix of music back in the day - it seems they find a lot of music these days just a bit too samey.  Well I never would.  Rod, Marc, Slade, CCS, Deep Purple, Foundations, Elton, The Move, Blue Mink, Greyhound, Mungo, Redbone - even Lynn Anderson - they love it - well not ALL of it...

And so - a couple of questions for the Pop Master quizzers on here (no Googling).

What was the big hit of 1971 for _The Fantastics_ .  I didn't get it.  Of course I knew the song and the song title, but no idea of the group.
What was the big hit of 1971 hit for _McGuinness Flint.  _This one I knew the song (of course) and knew the group - but not the song title.

Actually when you look at the hits of 1971 there is some cracking stuff (if you are my age I guess)

And so - just so so good...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2019)

One of my favourite Christmas songs


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2019)

One of the highlights at last night's concert;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2019)

As was this;






Maybe Beezerk & I can finally like the same thing...


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2019)

Ha ha quality mate 👍


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 20, 2019)

Winter solstice is just after 4 am on Sunday 22nd December.
Then it doesn't get any darker in the northern hemisphere until after the summer solstice.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 20, 2019)

This is my favourite drum duet, I mean check out the mullet on Mr Collins 🙈


----------



## Slime (Dec 20, 2019)

I'll see your Mr Collins and raise you with Mr Rich!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 21, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'll see your Mr Collins and raise you with Mr Rich!







Click to expand...

No one likes a show off 😁


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			No one likes a show off 😁
		
Click to expand...

If you want a show off, check out Mad Steve Moore!


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## jim8flog (Dec 21, 2019)

Just had a very nostalgic couple of days.

I decided to digitise my record collection before putting the LPs on ebay (needed something to do with the course being closed)

Before coming on here I got through all my Pink Floyd, Richard Wright and David Gilmour LPs and also my Vangelis collection.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## stefanovic (Dec 22, 2019)

As an antidote to the Slade at Christmas.


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 22, 2019)

As that was John Elliot Gardiner conducting the Monteverdi Choir in the first day of Christmas, here is some real Monteverdi.


----------



## DRW (Dec 23, 2019)

Went to a Christmas party night and hadn't heard this for years :-






SWEET CAROLINE, GOOD TIMES NEVER SEEM SO GOOD.

Wife not happy, its on repeat today.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 23, 2019)

DRW said:



			Went to a Christmas party night and hadn't heard this for years :-






SWEET CAROLINE, GOOD TIMES NEVER SEEM SO GOOD.

*Wife not happy, its on repeat today*.

Click to expand...

You can hardly blame her, once is two times too many...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2019)

Not often this follows the preceding one,   but it's been done.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 25, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Your a radio 2 fan then


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 25, 2019)

Cold War Warriors anthem


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Your a radio 2 fan then 

Click to expand...

It's currently on, but much more of Annika's  & it will be off!

And Status Quo used Nellie the Elephant as the opener for one of their concerts!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 25, 2019)

RIP Allee Williams


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Slime (Dec 26, 2019)

................. and wasn't she gorgeous!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 27, 2019)

JMC


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2019)

Slime said:



			................. and wasn't she gorgeous!







Click to expand...

Christine was, and is, better....


----------



## Slime (Dec 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Christine was, and is, better.... 

Click to expand...

Sorry BiM, I can't agree with that.
A young Linda Ronstadt however .................................... just a stunner.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 28, 2019)

Hilary Hahn, believed by most to be the best living player , and by many to be the best ever.
On top of that , she is beautiful and reputedly personable, and clever(speaks four languages apparently).
If you like classical violin, give her a listen.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 28, 2019)

Just found NOW 70’s on Sky Channel 373, must be a new channel, currently watching New Wave Top 20,


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 29, 2019)

As per many a Saturday and Sunday afternoon - Planet Rock


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Just found NOW 70’s on Sky Channel 373, must be a new channel, currently watching New Wave Top 20, 

Click to expand...

Have you tried Absolute radio as well? They have dedicated channels to the 60's 70's 80's 90's 00's etc and a classic rock station. Listen to it in work and usually have it on the 80's or the rock but the 70's gets a regular blast too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 29, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Christine was, and is, better.... 

Click to expand...

Christine McVie was stunning back in the and thoroughly enjoyed the documentary about her I watch the other day. At 76 she's still going strong and touring but she did look her age in the programme


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2020)

Interesting; Layla with everything but the guitar & vocal stripped out...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2020)

And just the guitars from Sultans of Swing;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2020)

Courtesy of Pop Master;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2020)

Ken's having a good run this morning


----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 1, 2020)

While on line, I've been listening to a Dr. John album, an Etta James album, and a great album that Eric Clapton and Wynton Marsalis made together.

If I'm on a one-artist run, however, it's usually Sinatra.   Even I find it strange that my sainted mother and I had the same favorite singer. She liked the swinging stuff more, however, while I liked the saloon torch songs best.

PS  By "saloon," I mean a watering hole, not a Jaguar or Bentley "sedan." I sometimes forget that our version of your Queen's lovely language has some differences.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And just the guitars from Sultans of Swing;







Click to expand...

Superb. I'll see that and raise you my favourite Dire Straits tune


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 2, 2020)

Hey Google on nest mini.....Lady Doon actually started an argument with her yesterday.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 2, 2020)

INXS. Following on from the BBC showing their Wembley concert and a documentary on Michael Hutchence. 

The Stairs is a particular favourite of mine


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm in the process of digitising my LPs.

Nice to listen to some  favourites again 

Grace Slick - Dreams

Grace Slick, Paul Kantner and David Freiberg - Baron von Tollbooth and The Chrome Nun


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 2, 2020)

To rinse the Keith Urban?Stevie Nicks version from the CNN NYE show from my ears;


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 3, 2020)

Definitely not 'metal' or 'middle of the road' enough for this forum, but here, in no particular order, are my 10 albums of the decade anyway:

The Soul Of The Hour by Gallon Drunk
Tribal by Imelda May
Pale Green Ghosts by John Grant
Let The Good Times Roll by JD McPherson
Ghosteen by Nick Cave & The Badseeds
Carrie And Lowell by Sufjan Stevens
Let England Shake by PJ Harvey
Joy As An Act Of Resistance by Idles
The Harrow And The Harvest by Gillian Welch
One Day I'm Going To Soar by Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 3, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			Definitely not 'metal' or 'middle of the road' enough for this forum, but here, in no particular order, are my 10 albums of the decade anyway:

The Soul Of The Hour by Gallon Drunk
Tribal by Imelda May
Pale Green Ghosts by John Grant
Let The Good Times Roll by JD McPherson
Ghosteen by Nick Cave & The Badseeds
Carrie And Lowell by Sufjan Stevens
Let England Shake by PJ Harvey
Joy As An Act Of Resistance by Idles
The Harrow And The Harvest by Gillian Welch
One Day I'm Going To Soar by Dexys Midnight Runners
		
Click to expand...

Easy tiger, don't get ideas above your station and just stick anything released before 1978, preferably The Quo please.


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Easy tiger, don't get ideas above your station and just stick* anything released before 1978*, preferably The Quo please.
		
Click to expand...








The end.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 3, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			Definitely not 'metal' or 'middle of the road' enough for this forum, but here, in no particular order, are my 10 albums of the decade anyway:

The Soul Of The Hour by Gallon Drunk
Tribal by Imelda May
Pale Green Ghosts by John Grant
Let The Good Times Roll by JD McPherson
Ghosteen by Nick Cave & The Badseeds
Carrie And Lowell by Sufjan Stevens
Let England Shake by PJ Harvey
Joy As An Act Of Resistance by Idles
The Harrow And The Harvest by Gillian Welch
One Day I'm Going To Soar by Dexys Midnight Runners
		
Click to expand...

I've read a lot of very good stuff about _Ghosteen _and going to be giving it a listen.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 3, 2020)

*Revolutions Podcast by Mike Duncan*

This is one of the best podcasts I've ever listened to.  Mike Duncan is a great narrator of his own research, is informative yet linked with humour and goes into great detail on the subject without it being boring. 

He covers great Revolutions in History from the English Civil War, through the American War of Independence and now up to the Russian Revolution.  Absorbing listening. 

It also makes me despair of the stupidity and arrogance of humanity throughout the ages.


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

Andrea Mitchell and Hallie Jackson on MSNBC.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2020)

Sam Fender


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (Jan 4, 2020)

Craig Charles while making a chickpea curry 😋


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2020)

Relived a fantastic night and a great modern prog rock band


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2020)

Sadly, Mrs. Imurg has control of the auditory offerings at the moment and I'm listening to some dirge by Amber Run called I found.
Sweet Jesus, pulling teeth  is more pleasurable  than this...

HELP ME!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Sadly, Mrs. Imurg has control of the auditory offerings at the moment and I'm listening to some dirge by Amber Run called I found.
Sweet Jesus, pulling teeth  is more pleasurable  than this...

HELP ME!!
		
Click to expand...

Man up an take control


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## jim8flog (Jan 8, 2020)

Whilst watching the final day of The Sentry champ today I was digitising LPS

A memory came up with listening the whole of Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds rather than just listening to the extracts CD


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 9, 2020)

On turntable at the moment - _Joy _by Isaac Hayes - oh I love early 1970s sensual soul - it is just soooo chilled.  So easy to hear how Barry White was so influenced by Hayes.


----------



## DRW (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2020)

Love hearing different versions of old favourites and the orchestra has really changed the dimensions of the Marillion songs and a great CD http://www.marillion.com/shop/albums/intactcd19.htm


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm listening to Jim Cornette's podcast on professional wrestling.  I don't particularly like professional wrestling, or at least I haven't since I was 9 or 10.

Cornette's just a lot of laughs, though.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 10, 2020)

In memory of one of rock's greatest drummers ever.

Sad news tonight.


----------



## stefanovic (Jan 11, 2020)

If your head needs a rest from Joe Cocker.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2020)

The full compilation  of The Eagles.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2020)

Off to see her in Northampton in March supporting my old mucker Fish. A great performer


----------



## rosecott (Jan 18, 2020)

Spent the evening asking Alexa to play the greatest jazz guitarists - Wes Montgomery, Joe Pass, Jim Hall - bliss.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2020)

The idiot, Iggy Pop, not heard this since the early 80's


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 19, 2020)

Saw these guys and girls live at Portsmouth Guildhall last night. Unbelievably good.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 21, 2020)

UB40 Present Arms.  One in Ten.






My arms enfold the dole queue
Malnutrition dulls my hair
My eyes are black and lifeless
With an underprivileged stare
I'm the beggar on the corner
Will no-one spare a dime
I'm the child that never learns to read
'Cause no-one spared the time

I'm a starving third world mother
A refugee without a home
I'm a house wife hooked on Valium
I'm a Pensioner alone
I'm a cancer ridden spectre
Discovering the earth
I'm another hungry baby
I'm an accident of birth


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2020)

Got most of my collection now stored on the tablet - and listening to tracks chosen by "random shuffle" led me back to check a few full albums. Had forgotten how good were 
Stranglers - "Rattus norvegicus",  and  Frank Zappa  - "Shut up & play yer guitar".

And just bought Wilko Johnson' s 2018 Album "Blow Your Mind"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 21, 2020)

https://chartmusiccouk.wordpress.com/

Brilliant podcast on random Top of the Pops episodes from years gone by.   Ripping the hell out of the bands on each show, the stories behind them and the songs.    Magnificent.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2020)

Was in the kitchen today listening to random Spotify albums and rediscovered my love for Ocean Colour Scene, hugely underrated album Moseley Shoals and what a banger of a tune to start the album with.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2020)

Richart currently playing on Radio 2 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2020)

........... again;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2020)

Slime said:



			........... again;







Click to expand...

If it's quality you'll keep going back to it & why not.  I've put some duplicates up, some intentionally, some not.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 26, 2020)

On the turntable this morning was 

Genisis Seconds Out 

Both LPs played 

Just 5 to go and job completed.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 26, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			On the turntable this morning was

Genisis Seconds Out

Both LPs played

Just 5 to go and job completed.
		
Click to expand...

Steve Hackett is touring that album later in the year, really tempted to pick up tickets for it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 27, 2020)

In honour of her well deserved Grammy wins.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:








In honour of her well deserved Grammy wins.
		
Click to expand...

How is that award winning... Horrendous..


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			How is that award winning... Horrendous..
		
Click to expand...

durge


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			durge
		
Click to expand...

Don't know how anyone can pass that as music let alone make it award winning


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			How is that award winning... Horrendous..
		
Click to expand...

It's just the current fashionable "singer" that's all, let's face it there's not a great deal of talent to choose from. I feel sorry for young ones these days, the state of current pop music is dire at best, they all sound the same, have the same vocal effects, soulless bilge.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			It's just the current fashionable "singer" that's all, let's face it there's not a great deal of talent to choose from. I* feel sorry for young ones these days, the state of current pop music is dire at best, they all sound the same,* have the same vocal effects, soulless bilge.
		
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for old ones nowadays saying everything sounds the same and stuck listening to music from the 70s.  There has never been a better time to access many different types of music.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I feel sorry for old ones nowadays saying everything sounds the same and stuck listening to music from the 70s.  There has never been a better time to access many different types of music.
		
Click to expand...

I'm talking about mainstream pop not music you will generally only hear on Radio 6. From the 60s right up until maybe the 2010's there was a variety of styles in the charts, now a song has to conform to a particular style and sound to get any sort of airtime on Capital, Radio 1 etc.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 27, 2020)

I might be old but I gave Billie Eilish a listen. Reckon I'll be whistling that cheery song all day long. Or maybe I won't. Certainly an acquired taste. However, I agree with HK it's a really good time to discover music, both old and new. YouTube is definitely my friend.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I'm talking about mainstream pop not music you will generally only hear on Radio 6. From the 60s right up until maybe the 2010's there was a variety of styles in the charts, now a song has to conform to a particular style and sound to get any sort of airtime on Capital, Radio 1 etc.
		
Click to expand...

Ah well - once Dom Cumm and the anti-BBC lobby in the Conservative Party have got their way with the BBC licence fee scrapped and BBC becomes a subscription service such as Radio 6 Music is going to be vulnerable...as it was and still might be if the over 75s licence fee funding issue isn't resolved and the BBC change their current intentions


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			How is that award winning... Horrendous..
		
Click to expand...

Blimey - that's hardly Pharrell Williams 'Happy' - mind you back in the day much of what Kate Bush put out was rather bonkers...and may have elicited similar responses from those of the previous generation of the time.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 27, 2020)

MSNBC news...mostly continued coverage of the sham Senate trial of the orangutan.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			MSNBC news...mostly continued coverage of the sham Senate trial of the orangutan.
		
Click to expand...

I'm a fan of Joe, Mika and the morning squad 

(Suggest only a sham as the GOP senators refusing to honour the oaths they swore at the outset - but see the main _Trump - what the Hells is going on_ thread on this)


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 27, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm a fan of Joe, Mika and the morning squad 

(*Suggest only a sham as the GOP senators refusing to honour the oaths they swore at the outset* - but see the main _Trump - what the Hells is going on_ thread on this)
		
Click to expand...

Ya think?  On this matter, you might consider declaring rather than suggesting!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ah well - once Dom Cumm and the anti-BBC lobby in the Conservative Party have got their way with the BBC licence fee scrapped and BBC becomes a subscription service such as Radio 6 Music is going to be vulnerable...as it was and still might be if the over 75s licence fee funding issue isn't resolved and the BBC change their current intentions.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you feel the need to drag every thread down with your anti tory political tripe. It really has no place in this thread, why not save it for those threads that actually have relevance.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 27, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Why do you feel the need to drag every thread down with your anti tory political tripe. It really has no place in this thread, why not save it for those threads that actually have relevance.
		
Click to expand...

Simply we should treasure Radio6 Music - not that long ago that it was nearly lost...and it could still be lost as there are some in the government and advising them who would have policy that would see such as Radio6 Music at risk (and I do wish that that were unfounded tripe).   I do hope not.  It is a great resource of hearing new music - music that the commercial stations don't really address.

[EDIT] Apologies for dragging politics (though it';s more to do with BBC funding) into this conversation...just feel rather strongly pro Radio 6 Music.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 27, 2020)

I've heard of the "proms." Does BBC still have the "proms?"


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2020)

The Lathums & The Crooks. 
Both up & coming indie bands.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			The Lathums & The Crooks.
Both up & coming indie bands.
		
Click to expand...

mmm a bit C86..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			mmm a bit C86..

Click to expand...

Sorry you’ve lost me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I feel sorry for old ones nowadays saying everything sounds the same and stuck listening to music from the 70s.  There has never been a better time to access many different types of music.
		
Click to expand...

Really; I feel sorry for the youngsters, having to find a new trend every 5 minutes.  The old ones have had bands that have stayed with us all our lifetime, something that the modern ones will never achieve.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

Work colleagues who are always too busy to cover any absentee's work, whilst never being too busy to take the time to disrupt your working day telling you just how busy they are.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Work colleagues who are always too busy to cover any absentee's work, whilst never being too busy to take the time to disrupt your working day telling you just how busy they are.  

Click to expand...

Are you in the correct thread Young Man..?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Are you in the correct thread Young Man..?
		
Click to expand...

He’s got himself that worked up he doesn’t know where he is 😂


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Are you in the correct thread Young Man..?
		
Click to expand...

That's how irritated it's got me!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry you’ve lost me
		
Click to expand...

Jangly indie Guitar bands from the mid to early 80's, phrase coined by the NME, still got the tape though nothing to play it on anymore

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C86


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:








In honour of her well deserved Grammy wins.
		
Click to expand...

Rather unfortunate that such a well intended message is more likely to drive people to intoxication than save them from it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

That's better...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Jangly indie Guitar bands from the mid to early 80's, phrase coined by the NME, still got the tape though nothing to play it on anymore

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C86

Click to expand...

Ya learn somet new every day ☺️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

One Slime might enjoy;


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2020)

Phew, so glad this thread is back on track. Thanks BiM.


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

Slime said:



			Phew, so glad this thread is back on track. Thanks BiM. 

Click to expand...

You're welcome Slime.

As to HK's argument about feeling sorry for us oldies, have a look at the current crop of tribute bands.  No shortage of bands covering Thin Lizzy who broke up over 35 years ago.  Anyone reckon 35 years after Billie Eilish stops touring they'll be queuing up to see the tribute acts?  No, neither do I.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

Imurg said:









Click to expand...

If you get the chance Ian see them live; this one was the closer


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

Spooky, I almost posted that one myself...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

Love this one, lyrics capture bar life perfectly;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

And this is even better;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2020)

Pin-seeker said:



			Ya learn somet new every day ☺️
		
Click to expand...

Primal scream, soup dragons and even a band i was in feature on it... think anoraks, Beatles haircuts and Rickenbacker 12 strings


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)

Something different from my usual;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ah, sitting back in the chair,feet up on the bed paying homage to the the wonderful 'FACES'with Sir Rodney doing 'A Nod's As Good As A Wink To A Blind Horse' album and then (to cool the jets)either some Blue Nile/J.J.Cale or even some Neneh Cherry.
Something to being said for getting old and living on memories!
Jimbo


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2020)

My favourite drummer, guitarist, bassist, band.....
Only they could debut a 10+ minute song live before it was released on record.
The Masters.....in my opinion of course.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 28, 2020)

SILH..Agree strongly with you re Radio 6(great source of new,not the formulated pap youngsters(well some of them\are being asked to take onboard.
But,having said that the grandson9y.o. asked me to call up 'Rizzle Kicks'the other day to compare to some of my choices(what I would call a VERY catholic range/includes classical/operablues/motown/Brit60's/70's/80's/90's and more(he also liked Oasis?.some hope for the future maybe?
Jimbo


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 28, 2020)

On the drive home from Mansfield.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a guilty secret........Coldplay.
Please forgive me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2020)

Since you like that one Slime, here's all of it.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 31, 2020)

Still watching the fiasco in our senate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 31, 2020)

One of my favourite prog bands playing one of my favourite songs


----------



## njc1973 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## njc1973 (Jan 31, 2020)

had a few songs I haven’t heard for ages come up on my playlist tonight


----------



## njc1973 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## njc1973 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2020)

Somehow feels appropriate for Brexit Day...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## bobmac (Feb 4, 2020)

With Michael Buble


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2020)

Great Marillion/Fish tribute act


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 6, 2020)

Relaxing to a great band from up my way-Aztec Camera album is 'Stray'
Then some Ry Cooder;Steely Dan-'Pretzel Logic'Aretha Franklin;Greatest Hits;then maybe some Barrington Levy-Reggae Anthology!
Might even look at the golf on SKY(actually walked 10 hilly holes today with couple of mates this avo;hit some very easy irons AND DID'NT FAll ON MY ASS-GOD HOW GOOD IT WAS..NEARLY BOUGHT THEM A DRINK TO CELEBRATE/but managed to cool the jrts-maybe next week?)
Happy Jimbo


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2020)

More what I'll be listening to later;






followed by






Didn't realise she had support but well pleased with the choice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2020)

Been working my way through these videos. It's a Dutch channel and the sub-titles are a tad distracting but some interesting insights to some well known songs

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGKyMnysQu0riPsQ_UyDjLw/videos


----------



## dronfield (Feb 8, 2020)

Just revisiting Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon.

Recently read that this is the 2nd best selling album in history, and best by a British band (45m copies sold).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2020)

dronfield said:



			Just revisiting Pink Floyd - The Dark Side Of The Moon.

Recently read that this is the 2nd best selling album in history, and best by a British band (45m copies sold).
		
Click to expand...

Great album.

I guess it depends what list you look out. The wikipedia one doesn't have it at #2 and nor do some others I looked https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_best-selling_albums 

Either way, enjoy the album and crank it up


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2020)

Seth Lakeman and his band this evening in Gainsborough.  Abs fab.


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2020)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

Knew I recognised the name...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2020)

And also responsible for this;






A very talented guy.


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2020)

I once sold a car to his drummer back in the early 80's!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Seth Lakeman and his band this evening in Gainsborough.  Abs fab.
		
Click to expand...

He played an extended version of this that had a rising crescendo ending - absolutely epic. His music is classified as 'folk' (he's from a Dartmoor family with deep folk music roots) but it's not folk as I knew folk back in the Corries days


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:









Click to expand...

Nah, this version for me;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2020)

Love the guest vocalist;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 10, 2020)

My wife screaming at me for something or other.
I'm doing my best to tune her out, but she doesn't make it easy.


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 10, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			My wife screaming at me for something or other.
I'm doing my best to tune her out, but she doesn't make it easy.
		
Click to expand...

Treat yourself to some noise-cancelling headphones. Very effective.


----------



## toyboy54 (Feb 10, 2020)

Ah,the joy of your own cubbyhole,am upstairs listening to-and in no particular order-The Blue Nile,Peace At Last album/Robert Cray,The Blues Collection2 album and the rain/hailstones against the window with the wind howling along nicely(but not matching the beat) and if I'm still awake at midnight then I'll have a read at Factfullness by Hans Rasling(well yo're never too old to learn are you?)
Happy Jimbo


----------



## DRW (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 13, 2020)

Rachel Maddow.
I really like Dr. Maddow.
Smart broads truly impress me.

She's about the age of my bachelor son, but alas, she swings from the other side of the plate.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 14, 2020)

Quite liking this.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 14, 2020)

But still not as good as the best Bond theme that never was.


----------



## Russ_D (Feb 14, 2020)

Mixture in the car at the moment. Got the Amazon's 2 albumns and David Gilmour live on Gdansk, best version of Echoes ever.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 14, 2020)

On valentines day.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			But still not as good as the best Bond theme that never was. 





Click to expand...

wonder why they didn't use that.... makes the Sam Smith one sound good


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2020)

On Valentine's Day


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 14, 2020)

MSNBC again.
It's almost as if I liked the acid eating away at my stomach lining.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			MSNBC again.
It's almost as if I liked the acid eating away at my stomach lining.
		
Click to expand...

Ach - just do a wee bit of fantasising about Mika Brzezinski and you'll be OK - or maybe you are and that's the problem - in that case Katy Tur will make you feel a lot better...


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ach - just do a wee bit of fantasising about Mika Brzezinski and you'll be OK - or maybe you are and that's the problem - in that case Katy Tur will make you feel a lot better...

Click to expand...

Mika would be challenge enough, but Ms. Tur is substantially younger than my children.
She'd probably kill me...but not a bad way to go.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			Mika would be challenge enough, but Ms. Tur is substantially younger than my children.
She'd probably kill me...but not a bad way to go.
		
Click to expand...

OK then - if Ms Tur too dangerous how's about Stephanie Ruhle...seeking a middle ground she's the business...


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK then - if Ms Tur too dangerous how's about Stephanie Ruhle...seeking a middle ground she's the business...

Click to expand...

Why not a triple header?  After all, my affairs are in order and my final expenses are prepaid to make things easier on the kids.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2020)

The wind .................................................. gradually dismantling my garden shed!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

Can't wait to see these guys again at the Hexagon


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 16, 2020)

Buddy Holly. No getting away from it, he was brilliant.


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2020)

Alter Bridge
Joe Satriani - Flying in a Blue Dream


----------



## dronfield (Feb 16, 2020)

Just bought tickets to see Jeff Beck here in Sheffield, so going to dig out a couple of his cds to play in car this week.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## patricks148 (Feb 16, 2020)

wife and i were making some shapes while cooking last night


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2020)

Love the groove in this one


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 16, 2020)

dronfield said:



			Just bought tickets to see Jeff Beck here in Sheffield, so going to dig out a couple of his cds to play in car this week.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to put a damper on it but I saw him and have never been so disappointed in a show before, mind you I was hoping he would play something from 'Truth'.


----------



## dronfield (Feb 16, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Sorry to put a damper on it but I saw him and have never been so disappointed in a show before, mind you I was hoping he would play something from 'Truth'.
		
Click to expand...

I saw him in 2004 and was a bit surprised that the whole set was instrumentals, so am sort of prepared re what to expect. Certainly not anticipating Hi Ho Silver Lining!

He does a cracking version of Nessun Dorma, so looking forward to that. The show will be a bit different to the other rock gigs we go to.

What will be a nightmare is if the Blades get to the FA Cup final - its the same day and going to be a right dilema!


----------



## User62651 (Feb 16, 2020)

Just found these after Robert Plant mentioned them, but loving the retro 70s rock vibe - Greta Van Fleet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## patricks148 (Feb 17, 2020)

championship liggers back in the day, brings back memories of the T&CC


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 17, 2020)

In memory of Andy Weatherall, RIP


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 19, 2020)

Very thought provoking


----------



## JamesR (Feb 19, 2020)

I started Audible in January; I'm currently listening to Fahrenheit 451, last month listened to Great Expectations - amazingly my fuel consumption, on my commute, has improved no end since I began this, and stopped listening to rock music.


----------



## Jimmy_T (Feb 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't wait to see these guys again at the Hexagon







Click to expand...

Saw them in November last year in Milton Keynes off to Leicester in October this year to catch them again - really looking forward to it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2020)

Roll on the August bank holiday;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm listening to the rhythm of the falling rain...

AND I'M BLOODY SICK OF IT!!!


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm watching a pre-season exhibition baseball game/match between the Boston Red Sox and the Tampa Bay Rays.
It's dreadful.  Nobody presently on the field/pitch will be on either team/side opening day. 
I don't think that some of them shave yet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2020)

Interesting concept album from Mostly Autumn from 2014 and a dark subject but a brilliant piece of music. The live version of the album isn't too shabby earlier http://getreadytorock.me.uk/blog/2014/09/album-review-mostly-autumn-dressed-in-voices/


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2020)

Just heard this as part of a soundtrack on the 80's. Old John has put some timber on


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 24, 2020)

What a fantastic tribute from Beyonce for Kobe Bryant and his daughter.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232014488330788864


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 25, 2020)

Found Eric Bogle album on vinyl in local Oxfam on Saturday...Bogle wrote some of the classic folk ballads about WW1.  This one (which is about leaving) always brings a wee tear to my eye reflecting on when I parted from my mum for last time...but we all have or own 'Nancy' - mum or otherwise...and 'Nancy moment'


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 27, 2020)

In memory of the co founder of Mazzy Star who died the other day.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			In memory of the co founder of Mazzy Star who died the other day.






Click to expand...

jesus really?????


----------



## Lummy86 (Feb 27, 2020)

Paul Kalkbrenner amazing DJ.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## bluewolf (Feb 27, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:









Click to expand...

Going watching him in Manchester in May. Right inbetween Thee Oh Sees and Nick Cave.. Gonna be a cool 2 weeks..


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 27, 2020)

What an absolute Tuuune


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## patricks148 (Feb 27, 2020)

Peter, Bjorn and John, best part of 15 years old, but still one of the newest CD's i have


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## bluewolf (Feb 28, 2020)

Currently completely absorbed by these guys. Japanese psychedelia at its very best..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 28, 2020)

Still a brilliant voice and a sad musical loss


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 29, 2020)

Booker & Steve & Duck & Al...


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2020)

Absolutely love this bloke's voice. Still vividly remember the first time I heard him sing Beautiful Day, and then Hallelujah. Wish more people knew about Kurt Nilsen, what a voice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Run for Cover by Gary Moore at max chat. One of my favourite albums ever. Back in the day the tape was on a continuous loop in my car. Just love the tone of the guitar on this album. The vinyl is in the loft somewhere.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Moved onto this now.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:









Click to expand...

I must have heard this song so many times but that was the first time that I really `listened` to the lyrics. Very apt at this time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			I must have heard this song so many times but that was the first time that I really `listened` to the lyrics. Very apt at this time.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I thought when I heard it on the radio earlier


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2020)

Topical


----------



## DRW (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## DRW (Mar 18, 2020)

After listening Sound of silence, needed something to cheer me up


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 18, 2020)

Quite apt for many at the moment. 

But also just a class tune from a class album that I dusted off at the weekend. 
This, A Cry From the Streets amd No Way are just brilliant. 

Gilmour has to be one of the best rock guitarists ever.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Mar 19, 2020)

For a change, I actually have a music answer this time: some Doctor John right now, just preceded by the Wynton Marsalis/Eric Clapton album.
Better than more depressing virus stuff on cable TV news.


----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Imurg (Mar 19, 2020)

A bit of nostalgia for me..I was in the crowd, a night after being one of the roadcrew...hard to process that all 3 are gone...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2020)

The album has been two years in the making and the tour is cancelled but the lyrics are so spot on about the world we are living in and the information we're getting


----------



## Piece (Mar 20, 2020)

Got myself an Apple SuperDrive to rip some of my old CDs:

Joe Satriani - Flying a Blue Dream, The Extortionist, Not of this Earth
Rush - Show of Hands
Megadeth - Youthansia, Countdown to Extinction, Rust in Peace
Steve Vai - Sex & Religion
Star Sailor - Silence is Easy, Love is Here
Testament - Low, Demonic
Sepultura - Beneath the Remains
Machine Head - Burn my Eyes, What it is to Burn
Natalia Imbruglia - Counting down the Days, Left of Middle
The Almighty - Crank
Headswim - Tense Moments


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Hobbit (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 22, 2020)

The most perfect 2 and a half minutes of music there has ever been


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			The most perfect 2 and a half minutes of music there has ever been







Click to expand...

You're not far wrong there........
Those were the days


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 22, 2020)

RIP Kenny, thanks for the memories.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (Mar 22, 2020)

Qwerty said:









Click to expand...

Ooh great choice.
An old band I was in supported them at a gig at Norwich University during their 2nd album tour, they were superb live.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ooh great choice.
An old band I was in supported them at a gig at Norwich University during their 2nd album tour, they were superb live.
		
Click to expand...

Yep they were decent live.. Saw them once at Manchester academy.. surprised how good they were..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 22, 2020)

Hobbit said:









Click to expand...

One of my first LPs - and still a bit of a favourite.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2020)

To rinse the version Ken Bruce just played from my ears;


----------



## yandabrown (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 26, 2020)

Marmalade and Reflections of my life. Very apt in these viral times


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 26, 2020)

Neil Finn every evening around 10pm ish.  He is doing a short set every day, sometimes solo, sometimes with the rest of his family. And it is wonderful, he takes requests so if you're lucky you can get one of the greatest songwriters alive (IMHO) to play something from his superb back catalogue.  It is a oasis of calm and beauty at the end of the day in a mad world. https://www.neilfinn.com/fangradio


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 26, 2020)

on youtube again today ,going through all the 10CC back catalogue, great seventies band


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 26, 2020)

well thats 10CC done now its my favourite glam rock band MUD ,never took them selves seriosly and had a lot of fun making great upbeat catchy tunes ,TIGER FEET anyone.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Neil Finn every evening around 10pm ish.  He is doing a short set every day, sometimes solo, sometimes with the rest of his family. And it is wonderful, he takes requests so if you're lucky you can get one of the greatest songwriters alive (IMHO) to play something from his superb back catalogue.  It is a oasis of calm and beauty at the end of the day in a mad world. https://www.neilfinn.com/fangradio

Click to expand...

Mrs & I both off so we are going through some different CD's and had the Best of Paul Carrack on.  Loved most of them but did have to wind it past Don't Dream It's Over, Neal Finn makes a much better job of it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 26, 2020)

The drummer Bill Rieflin died the other day and he played on the following tracks.  Respect.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 26, 2020)

And this


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 26, 2020)

and this industrial classic 






RIP sir


----------



## User62651 (Mar 26, 2020)

Pantera and Metallica one minute then Royksopp and Massive Attack the next, not a clue what's going on. #TwilightZOne


----------



## louise_a (Mar 26, 2020)

Jellyfish  a band new to me


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 26, 2020)

Today's exercise allowance was accompanied by a very load rendition of the live Made in Japan by Deep Purple.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)

If we are going to have Slowhand & Skydog on the same track it's got to be this one;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm struggling to believe this is over 50 years old!
That's over half a century FFS!
Where did the time go?


----------



## Slime (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm still of the opinion that this is Beth and Joe at their best.
And that solo is just out there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (Mar 26, 2020)

I heard a band called Cardiacs on radio 6 earlier, sounded intriguing so I may dive in.
Anyone heard much of them and recommends which album to start from?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)

To rinse the Sigrid monstrosity that Zoe Ball just played;






It's not a love song, it's a hate song, Stevie & Lindsey practically spat it at each other on stage.  Don't try & change what it is, you can't without wrecking it.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 27, 2020)

But you have to be a Dylan fan


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			To rinse the Sigrid monstrosity that Zoe Ball just played;






It's not a love song, it's a hate song, Stevie & Lindsey practically spat it at each other on stage.  Don't try & change what it is, you can't without wrecking it.
		
Click to expand...

IMO group stopped being Fleetwood Mac when it stopped doing Blues.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)

Slime said:



			I'm struggling to believe this is over 50 years old!
That's over half a century FFS!
Where did the time go?







Click to expand...


Tell me about it.  I was sat with Mrs BiM at one of the Bryan Adams Reckless 30th Anniversary Tour shows.  All of a sudden I just said "!!"  Mrs. BiM, a tad concerned, said what's the problem.  I pointed out that was the moment that I realised I'd actually been at the original Reckless Tour 30 years ago.  Another where the hell did that time go moment.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2020)

Someone mention Blues..?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			I heard a band called Cardiacs on radio 6 earlier, sounded intriguing so I may dive in.
Anyone heard much of them and recommends which album to start from?
		
Click to expand...

Used to like a few singles back in the day, Is This the Life was the big one I think.  Faith No More were listening hard to them I suspect.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Qwerty (Mar 27, 2020)

Tonight I will be mostly listening to....
Erasure!!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)

Kings of Soul on BBC4


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## User62651 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			Used to like a few singles back in the day, Is This the Life was the big one I think.  Faith No More were listening hard to them I suspect.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, great tune, never heard of them, nice to hear a new oldie!
Think Placebo may have ripped them off more than FNM.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (Mar 27, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

What a tune, that scarce drum beat and his creamy vocals, a match made in heaven.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 28, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			IMO group stopped being Fleetwood Mac when it stopped doing Blues.
		
Click to expand...

 Here you go then  ...


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 28, 2020)

At the beginning of the week I bought a second hand music system (having sold some of my hifi kit)  The seller had left a 70s hits CD in it. Could not be bothered though to listen to the Cliff Richard tape also left in it.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 28, 2020)

Listening to Swanee River by Hugh Laurie a track to lift your spirits play loud 👍

I’d post it up but don’t know how


----------



## 2blue (Mar 28, 2020)

Living in isolation, as we are currently, this song makes me think so much of just how much we have taken for granted. Great performance by a remarkable performer.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 28, 2020)

I was just listening to the BBC proms concert from 2017 of the John Williams Film Prom

 Star Wars, Jaws Harry Potter etc

Re shown on BBC 4 19th March if interested


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 28, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Here you go then  ...






Click to expand...

I have been watching bio documentary on Peter Green on Sky Arts or BBC 4 great listen and watch if you fancy finding it on Catch up.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2020)

Got the Brian Jonestown Massacre on currently. Not sure what’ll follow as I won’t be in my own so will probably be something a bit more mainstream. Maybe some Beck. Or some Pulp...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 28, 2020)

I need to watch Once again soon.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 28, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I need to watch Once again soon.







Click to expand...

Great film. Loved the ending. Fairly sure there’s a touring theatre version knocking about at the moment. I’m sure I saw something advertised in Liverpool when I was last there.


----------



## Slime (Mar 28, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Listening to Swanee River by Hugh Laurie a track to lift your spirits play loud 👍

I’d post it up but don’t know how
		
Click to expand...

Sorted for you.


----------



## dronfield (Mar 28, 2020)

Jeff Beck - Emotion & Commotion. 
Great cd that 2 has two fab versions of Over The Rainbow & Nessun Dorma.


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 28, 2020)

Slime said:



			Sorted for you. 







Click to expand...

Thanks Slime 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2020)

RIP Joe Diffie, who has succumbed to the coronavirus.  Some will know him from 3rd Rock from the Sun, but here's one of his others...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2020)

in light if the current situation.... everyday is like sunday https://www.facebook.com/RoyalDorno...oqWk-LTdW-Cf4dDqqRugO4kr83IvWsOS1hGBQLb8QYwZQ


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 31, 2020)

Currently listening to Gerry Rafferty l Night Owl but the next six songs are 

Kenny Roger's- The Gambler
Bob Dylan - The Hurricane 
Paul Simon - The Boxer
Cast -  Fine Time 
The Who -  Wont Get Fooled Again 
Bob Marley- Three Little Birds


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 31, 2020)

Ian Dury - Billericay Dickie 👌


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Currently listening to Gerry Rafferty l Night Owl but the next six songs are

Kenny Roger's- The Gambler
Bob Dylan - The Hurricane
Paul Simon - The Boxer
Cast -  Fine Time
The Who -  Wont Get Fooled Again
Bob Marley- Three Little Birds
		
Click to expand...

5 good un's and one I don't know there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## DaveR (Apr 1, 2020)

Let it bleed album by some bunch of scousers.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			5 good un's and one I don't know there. 

Click to expand...

Cast are a brilliant 90’s band, All Change is definitely worth a listen 👍🏻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Cast are a brilliant 90’s band, All Change is definitely worth a listen 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Tried it mate, didn't grab me to be honest.  Like the way you worked out which one it was... 

If you like Hurricane, there was a good BBC article or podcast about Reuben Carter a little while ago, might be worth looking out if you've got time on your hands.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tried it mate, didn't grab me to be honest.  Like the way you worked out which one it was... 

If you like Hurricane, there was a good BBC article or podcast about Reuben Carter a little while ago, might be worth looking out if you've got time on your hands. 

Click to expand...

Not hard considering yer an auld fella😂😂
 Yes mate I'll  have a look at that. I love Dylan.....nice one👍


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Apr 1, 2020)

A bit of a surprise, maybe!
If this doesn't get to you, maybe you're a bit dead inside.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

Today's "vinyl" A - Z was b;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

For Beezerk (double portion of drums!!)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 1, 2020)

And for Orikoru...


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			For Beezerk (double portion of drums!!)







Click to expand...

🤣
Thanks mate, I'll give it a listen later.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

The vinyl A - Z is C today, so... (complete with vinyl crackles  )


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

And especially for Fragger...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

This qualifies for the C's; cracking tune ;


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			This qualifies for the C's; cracking tune ;







Click to expand...

Hey wait until the S’s. I might have album lined up.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

richart said:



			Hey wait until the S’s. I might have album lined up.

Click to expand...

And this isn't good enough to get in twice?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

C is for Clapton...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2020)

Prompted by the Corona Virus thread;


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 3, 2020)

If you like early Genesis, Steve Hackett played some of their tracks with an Icelandic group called Todmobile. Supper's Ready is my favourite...


----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 3, 2020)

They also played with Jon Anderson of Yes..


----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 3, 2020)

It's D Day; I can't wait until this applies again!!!


----------



## DRW (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

To rectify the glaring omission on Marvin Gaye's greatest hits before I start the H's;


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

Two greats for the price of one


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (Apr 11, 2020)

SBS Chill Radio, I listened to it quite a lot when I was in Australia last year.
We were having a BBQ earlier so I thought I'd hunt it out and have a listen, hasn't changed, absolutely banging station.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 12, 2020)

Just finished The Soul Of Ben Webster.

Now choosing between Beth Gibbons doing Gorecki's Symphony of Sorrowful Songs and the new Cattle Decapitation record.

I have really odd taste in music!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			Just finished The Soul Of Ben Webster.

Now choosing between Beth Gibbons doing Gorecki's Symphony of Sorrowful Songs and the new Cattle Decapitation record.

I have really odd taste in music!!!
		
Click to expand...

Gorecki’s SoSS is awesome...just hauntingly beautiful - one for @hobbit’s classical thread...👍


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 12, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Gorecki’s SoSS is awesome...just hauntingly beautiful - one for @hobbit’s classical thread...👍
		
Click to expand...

Entirely agree.  I've always been drawn to music that has a story to/behind it - I can't do the "pop" thing.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 12, 2020)

Forgot about this thread, I’ve been listening to all sorts of music stuck in this hotel.
Youtube takes you to songs you wouldn’t necessarily ’choose’ yourself 😀


----------



## BrianM (Apr 12, 2020)

Years since I’ve listened to this, not everyones cup of tea but I like it 😀


----------



## BrianM (Apr 12, 2020)

One of my all time favourite bands and I love this song.
Slash, arguably the best guitar player of all time.....


----------



## BrianM (Apr 12, 2020)

My favourite version of this song, means a lot to me.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Slash, arguably the best guitar player of all time.....
		
Click to expand...

Oh lord here we go 
Who is going to start their top 10 list?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Oh lord here we go 
Who is going to start their top 10 list?
		
Click to expand...

You really want me to do that...


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			You really want me to do that... 

Click to expand...

Would be rude not to now. I already know your number 1 obviously


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Would be rude not to now. I already know your number 1 obviously 

Click to expand...

Don't think you do, but you know one of the ten.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2020)

BrianM said:








Slash, arguably the best guitar player of all time.....
		
Click to expand...


I feel this is a new thread. Who's going to start?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 12, 2020)

I will start with Hendrix


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2020)

Norrin Radd said:



			I will start with Hendrix
		
Click to expand...

I'll chuck these in (and purely personal)

Knopfler
Lyndsey Buckingham
Frank Usher
Jimmy Page
Dave Gilmour


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Oh lord here we go 
Who is going to start their top 10 list?
		
Click to expand...

What's the criteria then?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What's the criteria then?
		
Click to expand...

None I guess, unless you can think of some?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			None I guess, unless you can think of some?
		
Click to expand...

Well is it technically best (if you're qualified to judge that, I'm not), your favourites, what; if there's to be a top 10, then there has to be a criteria to judge it by surely?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2020)

For me it would be on personal choice alone and artists I've either seen live (tick on all of those bar Page) or love to listen too


----------



## BrianM (Apr 12, 2020)

A bit different 😀


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2020)

*We'd*


Blue in Munich said:



			Well is it technically best (if you're qualified to judge that, I'm not), your favourites, what; if there's to be a top 10, then there has to be a criteria to judge it by surely?
		
Click to expand...

Just list who you think are your personal top 10, no judging or criteria.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Would be rude not to now. I already know your number 1 obviously 

Click to expand...

Slash obviously 😂😂
You’s boys must know your stuff to have top 10’s 👍🏻


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2020)

This'll be fun.
Rory Gallagher, Clapton, Bonamassa, Gary Moore, Buddy Guy.
I'll throw a few more in later on ........................ I need to think a little deeper.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2020)

Slime said:



			This'll be fun.
Rory Gallagher, Clapton, Bonamassa, Gary Moore, Buddy Guy.
I'll throw a few more in later on ........................ I need to think a little deeper.
		
Click to expand...

There'll be a new thread up for it later... when I've stopped thinking a LOT deeper.  And at least two of yours aren't making the cut... 

Beezerk, you owe me a beer for starting this.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 13, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			There'll be a new thread up for it later... when I've stopped thinking a LOT deeper.  And at least two of yours aren't making the cut... 

Beezerk, you owe me a beer for starting this.
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🍻


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 13, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			🤣🤣🤣🍻
		
Click to expand...


Seen the drummers one...


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 13, 2020)

@AbsoluteRadio, now playing #FrontRoomFestival

Many artists live from their homes/garages


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 14, 2020)

This mornings listening has been 

Meatloaf and Bonnie Tyler Heaven and Hell on the CD player

 via the tube
Neil Young - Computer age 
and 
Michael Jackson - Earth Song


----------



## DRW (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (Apr 18, 2020)

Craig Charles on BBC radio 6 obviously 🧐 absolutely tearing it up as usual.
I do miss Iggy Pop though, I don't think he's been on since the shutdown, shame as is shows really are top top class.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## DRW (Apr 22, 2020)

At 1.20 it says 




			The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that never crossed your worried mind
The kind that blindsides you at 4 p.m. On some idle Tuesday
Do one thing every day that scares you
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Qwerty (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Qwerty (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## IanMcC (Apr 25, 2020)

If this isnt my favourite album of 2020 then I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Hobbit (May 1, 2020)

The Charterhouse's secrets - a rare mix of previously unheard Genesis tracks interspaced with a few old, well known tracks.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 1, 2020)

Dan2501 said:










Click to expand...


----------



## Rlburnside (May 1, 2020)

Started playing my record collection this week, on at the moment is Yo Frankie by Dion, with Dave Edmonds, Bryan Adams, kd land, Lou Reed, Paul Simon, Patty Smyth, playing on it. 

Shows the esteem Dion is held in, a much underrated musician and a truly great LP.


----------



## Crow (May 1, 2020)

Now I know where Bobmac got the idea for the V-Easy.

In fact, the guy on the right, is that.... I think it is.






(And please don't ask why I was watching this.)


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2020)

Crow said:



			Now I know where Bobmac got the idea for the V-Easy.

In fact, the guy on the right, is that.... I think it is.






(And please don't ask why I was watching this.)
		
Click to expand...

So why were you watching this...?


----------



## Crow (May 2, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			So why were you watching this...?
		
Click to expand...

It's the lockdown guv, honest, it drives you to do strange things.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)

To rinse the Whitney Houston version out of my ears;


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Paperboy (May 3, 2020)

Listening to Jeff Wayne's 'War of the Worlds' used to listen to this a lot when driving long distances!

Loved Julie Covington's vocals.


----------



## bobmac (May 4, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=632467924274868


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2020)

RIP Dave Greenfield.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 7, 2020)

Listening to a double record by Canned Heat ' Living the Blues' one of my brothers record collection who's sadly no longer with us, it's nearly 50 years since I heard it and alough I didn't know it at the time it started a lifelong love of the blues.


----------



## Beezerk (May 7, 2020)

I feel a little dirty 😳


----------



## Qwerty (May 8, 2020)




----------



## JamesR (May 8, 2020)

Some old school mates: Lostalone


----------



## Qwerty (May 8, 2020)




----------



## BrianM (May 8, 2020)

😎😎


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2020)

Not proper music, but the sound is just magnificent ....................... and I'm listening to it!


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2020)

Found this rabbit-holing on Youtube, brilliant.  Stick with the spoken stuff at the start, it explains everything.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (May 9, 2020)

Never knew the late great Stevie Ray Vaughan played the solo on this. Utterly sublime.


----------



## Qwerty (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2020)

Bit of Bruce, I’m on fire


----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2020)

Remarkably powerful version of this song;


----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2020)

Next up

Geno Geno Geno ...


----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)

What a tune. Name me a better front man.......I’ll be here all night!!


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What a tune. Name me a better front man.......I’ll be here all night!!







Click to expand...

Corey Taylor for starts, Phil Anselmo...🤔


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What a tune. Name me a better front man.......I’ll be here all night!!







Click to expand...

Big statement that one. For me I'd have to go Freddie Mercury as best ever front man bit you can't argue against the quality of the Stones catalogue


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Corey Taylor for starts, Phil Anselmo...🤔
		
Click to expand...

Not.Even.Close.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Big statement that one. For me I'd have to go Freddie Mercury as best ever front man bit you can't argue against the quality of the Stones catalogue
		
Click to expand...

Runs Jagger close, I thought you was gonna propose your man fish 😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Runs Jagger close, I thought you was gonna propose your man fish 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

No. I'd have a few more including Jagger and Elton John ahead of him and probably a few more if I sat down and thought about it


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)

one of my personal floyd favs


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Not.Even.Close.
		
Click to expand...

Says the man who suggested Mick bloody Jagger 😅😅😅 the man can't sing and  dances like he's constipated 💩


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Says the man who suggested Mick bloody Jagger 😅😅😅 the man can't sing and  dances like he's constipated 💩
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂 give yer heed a wobble man. Jagger rules.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)

Up next


----------



## Stuart_C (May 10, 2020)

Last one for this evening, got work I’m morning....hurrah


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			What a tune. Name me a better front man.......I’ll be here all night!!
		
Click to expand...

Steve Marriott ..................... unfortunately taken far too soon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 14, 2020)

5 years ago today, The Thrill left us, but is still missed;






R.I.P. B.B.

Edit; Jeez, just got to the end, there's some fretboard royalty on that stage.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Rlburnside (May 14, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			one of my personal floyd favs







Click to expand...


Probably only for the scousers singing on it,  I'm going through my record collection and played this LP last week it's also one of my favourites.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 14, 2020)

Still going through my record collection Moody Blues In The Threshold of a Dream to start with, only benefit of this damm lockdown is not watching crap on the telly and really enjoying some music I've not heard in a long while.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (May 15, 2020)




----------



## toyboy54 (May 15, 2020)

Came across this on YouTube(and was blown away as were many others going by the comments/what do you think?)
Mix-Elizabeth Fraser and Paul Buchanan-Downside Up/50+Videos.......also leads into various the Blue Nile tracks/albums.
Perfection;or as close as??
Jimbo


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 15, 2020)

toyboy54 said:



			Came across this on YouTube(and was blown away as were many others going by the comments/what do you think?)
Mix-Elizabeth Fraser and Paul Buchanan-Downside Up/50+Videos.......also leads into various the Blue Nile tracks/albums.
Perfection;or as close as??
Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

There's no link but The Blue Nile are as good as it gets and The Cocteau Twins were superb, so I am guessing this will be very good.


----------



## toyboy54 (May 15, 2020)

OOps,sorry about that.went in looking for 'Hats' album and a whole pile of stuff came up of which this fitted the late night'to read by'bill
Hope you find it as just superb(slightly biased)
Jimbo


----------



## Hobbit (May 16, 2020)

I might be playing it a little loud...


----------



## rosecott (May 16, 2020)

Just asked Alexa to play Thelonious Monk's Round Midnight as have just watched an excellent programme on John Le Mesurier which ended with it during the credits.


----------



## yandabrown (May 16, 2020)

The Cocteau Twins Peel session, one of nearly 1000 to be released


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2020)




----------



## StevieT (May 20, 2020)

Probably late to the party, but just started to listen to Gerry Cinnamon.  His new album is brilliant.  Had it on repeat for a few days now.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Rlburnside (May 20, 2020)

On the turntable tonight, Man Who Sold the World, Bowie, New Boots and Panties, Ian Dury, Classic Rock, London Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 22, 2020)

Well, although this song already meant a lot to me, I wasn't expecting to start crying when the choir kicked in, hit me in the feels as they say. Blimey.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2020)




----------



## User62651 (May 22, 2020)

The Weeknd and some Justin Timberlake.
'Say Something' is my earworm at present but a good tune.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

Joe Bonomassa - Drive

Followed by Top 10 rock guitar solos of all time by American u-tuber Rick Beato , won't give it away in case anyone is interested in listening but can't argue with number 1 or 2 but as with all lists of this kind some of the selections are debatable.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

Joe Bonamassa- Burning Hell


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Joe Bonamassa- Burning Hell
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Thanks I'm not sure how to post videos, brilliant track all the better to hear it live at the Borderline.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 22, 2020)

You can hear the driving riffs of Canned Heat on some of that track.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Thanks I'm not sure how to post videos, brilliant track all the better to hear it live at the Borderline. 

Click to expand...

Put your cursor/pointer over the web address at the top of the page; it's the padlock symbol & forums.golf-monthly.co.k on this page, but you do that on the youTube page you want to copy

Left click on your mouse or trackpad and this should bring up the full webpage address starting http or https, highlighted light blue

Press Ctrl & C at the same time; the copies the address

Come back to the forum, put your pointer/cursor into the reply box on this thread

Press Ctrl & V at the same time; this tastes the address into the box.

Press post reply, and the site does the rest


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Slime (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Dando (May 27, 2020)

Absolute classic rock - I forgot just how much I love rock music.


----------



## Grizzly (May 27, 2020)

Big favourite at the moment is the new Spanish Love Songs album, Brave Faces Everyone.  Soundtrack to the end of the world!


----------



## jim8flog (May 27, 2020)

Having converted on my records  to MP3

I put them on a stick and they are now on a loop in the car just finished Neil Young's triple album Decade


----------



## User62651 (May 27, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Joe Bonomassa - Drive

Followed by Top 10 rock guitar solos of all time by American u-tuber Rick Beato , won't give it away in case anyone is interested in listening but can't argue with number 1 or 2 but as with all lists of this kind some of the selections are debatable.
		
Click to expand...

Stumbled across Rick Beato on youtube, his musical breakdown of songs is excellent, watched Smells Like Teen Spirit taken apart by him the other day and why it works musically, way more complex and layered than you'd think.


----------



## Rlburnside (May 27, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Stumbled across Rick Beato on youtube, his musical breakdown of songs is excellent, watched Smells Like Teen Spirit taken apart by him the other day and why it works musically, way more complex and layered than you'd think.
		
Click to expand...


Yea I've watched a few of his now, fine way to pass a couple of hours.


----------



## Qwerty (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (May 29, 2020)

Absolute tune.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 29, 2020)

Paul Simon's' Gracelands.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Qwerty (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Qwerty (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Slime (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Slime (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2020)

If we're going to have it, let's have a decent version;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## JamesR (Jun 3, 2020)

Led Zeppelin live from Earls
Court


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2020)

Been going through some old albums of favourite artists & listening to how songs have evolved or been varied.  If I never heard this version again, I wouldn't miss it;






Better;






And this I would miss;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2020)

Same idea, different artist.  Again, this version is not a favourite;






Whereas this is a thing of absolute beauty that I love;


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## patricks148 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## BrianM (Jun 6, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Wife loves this song, never heard it before, but as a country girl this is right up her street 😀


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Wife loves this song, never heard it before, but as a country girl *this is right up her street *😀
		
Click to expand...

I wish she'd lived up my street about 40 years ago!
She was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## HairyBullet (Jun 6, 2020)

Porcupine Tree, Pineapple Thief, Anathema👍


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 6, 2020)

Slime said:



			I wish she'd lived up my street about 40 years ago!
She was absolutely gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

There's a plagiarised quote in the comments:  There are 2 sorts of men in the world; men with a crush on Linda Ronstadt, and men who don't know Linda Ronstadt exists.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 6, 2020)

Over 50 years old...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Over 50 years old...







Click to expand...

Sadly still so relevant


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2020)

HairyBullet said:



			Porcupine Tree, Pineapple Thief, Anathema👍
		
Click to expand...

Fear Of A Blank Planet?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 6, 2020)

Watched this this evening, amazing how good it sounds with strings added to their songs.


----------



## HairyBullet (Jun 7, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Fear Of A Blank Planet?
		
Click to expand...

Anesthetize, wonderful album👌


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2020)

Something a bit different - great track anyway but as a huge admirer of drummers quite an interesting video


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 9, 2020)

Not my normal - however - one for the kids or a wee bit of keep-fit music


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## User62651 (Jun 9, 2020)

Winding the clock back this evening -

Jimi Hendrix at the Albert Hall doing 'Room Full of Mirrors' great rendition starting at 50:57





Liquid Soul- the brilliant 'World's on a Leash' - too funky! The scratching and bass lines are both terrific as well as the brass.





On searching for Liquid Soul, by chance found another artist with the same name - 'sweet thing' pure EDM house / trance but really good too. Got quite lost in it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 9, 2020)

Another trip through the old albums and seeing how songs have evolved.  Here's another that I'm not fussed about in the studio version;






But give it a makeover & it's one of my favourites;


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Qwerty (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 13, 2020)

On the record player now a all time classic Lou Reeds Transformer


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## IanMcC (Jun 16, 2020)

Mid year report. 5 2020 albums, all instant classics:

Pass The Bolt Cutters by Fiona Apple
Good Souls Better Angels by Lucinda Williams
Four Against Fate by Nightingales
Blues With Friends by Dion
The Pandemic Songs by Hamell On Trial


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2020)

Been really enjoying listening to Steve Hackett and his band play Genesis stuff of his era as well as his own stuff.  So close to how original Genesis would have sounded - included the guy doing the Peter Gabriel vocals.  I missed them back then - I must try and catch him when he does next tour - which is scheduled for end of this year. Fingers crossed


----------



## Captainron (Jun 19, 2020)

Besides the shocking piped in crowd sounds at the football....

dived back into INXS. Spent a day just going back over some awesome albums and songs


----------



## Old Skier (Jun 19, 2020)

Driving HID mad as I have just downloaded new Dylan Rough & Ready Ways


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 20, 2020)

IanMcC said:



			Mid year report. 5 2020 albums, all instant classics:

Pass The Bolt Cutters by Fiona Apple
Good Souls Better Angels by Lucinda Williams
Four Against Fate by Nightingales
Blues With Friends by Dion
The Pandemic Songs by Hamell On Trial
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up about Dions new album some great musicians on there, one of my favorite albums is Yo Frankie by Dion a record I’ve been playing a lot in lockdown 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2020)

Like the other players in the Heartbreakers, Campbell avoids the virtuoso approach to playing, preferring to have his work serve the needs of each song. "_Guitar World_ " magazine stated, "there are only a handful of guitarists who can claim to have never wasted a note. Mike Campbell is certainly one of them"


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 21, 2020)

iggy


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 21, 2020)

Chilling out with a coffee and a bit of Cat Stevens playing in the background.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 21, 2020)

I've posted this before but it seems quite appropriate in the current climate;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2020)

Radio 3.   Franz Schubert.  Piano Trio in One Movement in B flat major, D.28: Allegro (it's OK I suppose...)


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2020)

we went to see them in Glasgow a couple of years ago, turned up late and all we heard was ... "thank you Glasgow"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2020)

Enjoyable cover 




Their Wish You Were Here cover was good too


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Beezerk (Jun 24, 2020)

Goddam classic 😎


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 28, 2020)

Bowie at Glastonbury.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 29, 2020)

Just on the radio, and now on here


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2020)

Boris's new theme tune


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:








Boris's new theme tune
		
Click to expand...

Surely Boris will call up his right hand man and his very own theme tune


----------



## Piece (Jul 2, 2020)

Kingdom Come: Bad Image.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 2, 2020)

The Waterboys: Out of all this blue album.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2020)

From Paul Gambuccini's chart show;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 4, 2020)

And this to wash the Sinitta abomination out of my ears;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 6, 2020)

I heard this on the radio before I went out to play on Saturday morning - and I couldn't get it out of my head all the way round.

Very catchy little song - and I do find it a bit weird when I look for video of a 60s song I know so well - but had no idea of what the singer looked like.  And so we have Lesley Gore. I have no idea what I _thought _she looked like - and this as an 18yr old - loving her hair


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## User62651 (Jul 6, 2020)

Getting familiar with Vulfpeck and Joe Dart's bass playing - so deep in the pocket they should call him lint!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 10, 2020)

Watched an episode 4 of Dark season 3 last night. This song was part of the soundtrack, it was just perfect in the episode, and then a total shock when watching the original vid on Youtube.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2020)

As someone once said, I'd pay good money to listen to her read a telephone directory.  A simply beautiful voice.


----------



## DRW (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Billysboots (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 12, 2020)

Slime said:









Click to expand...


And the original...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2020)

54 years young and still one of those tunes that makes you move when you hear it;  how much of today's modern  will people be saying that about in half a century?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2020)

And another foot-tapper;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2020)

Last of the current batch of "can't sit stills";


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 14, 2020)

would you believe SHOWADDYWADDY


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

Can't wait to see her live at some point.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 17, 2020)

Lovely summertime Liquid DnB.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2020)

Nice and loud, please.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 22, 2020)

Her latest album is also very good. But most songs have sweary words in them so can't link to them.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 24, 2020)

A wonderful, wonderful, soulful and almost jazz inspired smooth Drum & Bass masterclass from Silence Groove.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 24, 2020)

Am quite enjoying the new Taylor Swift album. And that's a phrase I'd never thought I'd find myself typing. It's a bit indie folk which is a good thing.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 24, 2020)

Back to da old school


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2020)

This month's Classic Rock Story Behind the Song choice;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh Slime...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2020)

34 years since he left us; where did that go?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 24, 2020)

For fans of The Trap Door


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2020)

One of my favourite tracks. The Alchemy tour was on Sky Arts last night. Happy memories


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 31, 2020)

this came up on a FB group i'm in, lot heard it in some 30 years, Remember seeing this on the tube and going out and buying it straight away


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 31, 2020)

A bunch of lads from Glasgow's East End - Dean Ford (lead vocals) left us 31.12.2018.  Once forgotten. So great.  Should be never forgotten.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Foxholer (Jul 31, 2020)

Continuing my addiction to Jimmy Buffett!
His new album - Life on the Flip side - followed by a 6 dozen songs (nearly 4.5 hours) of 'Boats Beaches Bars and Ballads'!
Oh and this great live version of Southern Cross just for something 'live 



Better than both Stills's original (quite rare) and when he guested at a JB concert!
Oh and the Zac Brown live version of Free/Into the Mystic that follows on my YouTube stream. Though no-one can do country fiddle like David Linley!
And Oh! I would love to have my toes in some water today!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 31, 2020)

RIP Alan Parker.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			RIP Alan Parker.







Click to expand...

A few of our staff were extras back in the day as it was filmed in parts at the old Huntley & Palmer building in Reading. Great film and one I watch most Christmas' when it comes around


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 2, 2020)

Courtesy of Unhinged, the latest Russell  Crowe movie;


----------



## User62651 (Aug 2, 2020)

Been listening to the New Gold Dream album from Simple Minds, wasn't a particular fan back in the day, God knows why, is a superb record. All downhill after that for SM but it stands up really well 38 years later imho.


----------



## paddyc (Aug 2, 2020)

Watching the BBC PROMS Radio 1 IBIZA from RAH must have been last year on BBC 4 absolutely  great check it out.


----------



## DRW (Aug 3, 2020)

No more touching hands, no more reaching out, no more touching me and definitely no more touching you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2020)

This. So touching especially for anybody affected by someone with dementia 



 Some brilliant lyrics

Also, check out the making of video as well


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## DRW (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 12, 2020)

Hilary. Hahn.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Ethan (Aug 12, 2020)

Fontaines DC, The National, Doves, the new Taylor Swift album (no, really, it is excellent), Lana del Ray, Boards of Canada.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 14, 2020)

New Biffy Clyro album that's out today - full album on their YouTube as a playlist. It's absolutely incredible (and I've not quite finished it yet). About 100 times better than Ellipsis. Amazing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 18, 2020)

Just a couple that came up recently - from back when me and mrs to be were hingin' out - just the stuff the tweaks the memotions a bit.  Turn Back the Clock - indeed - simpler days...


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## jim8flog (Aug 18, 2020)

Last night I listened to (part watched) Anne Sophie Mutter and The Royal Philharmonic Across the Stars concert from Munich (either BBC4 or Sky Arts)

John Williams film scores


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## jim8flog (Aug 18, 2020)

Currently listening to (on the box)  Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon from Earls Court 1994 and 'playing it loud'. The only annoyance its from a channel with adverts.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 19, 2020)

Glenn Gould


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 19, 2020)

Ethan said:



			Fontaines DC, The National, Doves, *the new Taylor Swift album (no, really, it is excellent)*, Lana del Ray, Boards of Canada.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, it really is good.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 19, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			I agree, it really is good. 





Click to expand...

I had a listen because Aaron Dessner of The National produced it, and was very pleasantly surprised. One of two songs do sound a but like some of the quieter National tracks.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 19, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			Currently listening to (on the box)  Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon from Earls Court 1994 and 'playing it loud'. The only annoyance its from a channel with adverts.
		
Click to expand...

PULSE tour, I was there and it was fantastic. It was the showcase for the new album at the time The Division Bell. DSOT part was superb.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 19, 2020)

GreiginFife said:



			PULSE tour, I was there and it was fantastic. It was the showcase for the new album at the time The Division Bell. DSOT part was superb.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly with children and moving to the West Country the last live concert I saw was The Wall at Earls Court. I'll always remember the bit about surrogate bands and reading the next day how well Nick Mason was doing at Le Mans on the day of the concert.


Most memorable for me was  Knebworth  shortly before they released Wish You Here.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 19, 2020)

Ethan said:



			I had a listen because Aaron Dessner of The National produced it, and was very pleasantly surprised. One of two songs do sound a but like some of the quieter National tracks.
		
Click to expand...

I think she uses a lot of influences and none of it is particularly ground breaking, I can see a lot of someone like Billie Marten in there who I really like. Plus as you say The National and some indie folk types.  But she does it really well.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2020)

One for Slime...


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			One for Slime... 







Click to expand...

Thanks mate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 20, 2020)

Slime said:



			Thanks mate. 

Click to expand...

You're welcome mate, saw them live at Bearly's in Halifax, NS.  They were superb.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2020)

Just had the first listen to Jim Bob of Carter USM fame's new album. Couple of very good tracks on there and more of a return to the Carter style of music and songwriting.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 20, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Just had the first listen to Jim Bob of Carter USM fame's new album. Couple of very good tracks on there and more of a return to the Carter style of music and songwriting.
		
Click to expand...

You fat ba*******, you fat ba*******  

Great live band.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			You fat ba*******, you fat ba******* 

Great live band.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, must have seen them a dozen times or more in my youth. In fact saw Jim Bob live at an indie festival in Manchester last year doing acoustic versions of Carter tracks. Works surprisingly well.


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2020)

50 years old!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 21, 2020)

Whodathunk Captain Marvel could sing. 
Better than the original Metric version IMO.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2020)

The Joe Bonamassa livestream from the RAH website. Believe it will be repeated at 7.30 tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## DRW (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2020)

Close to the Edge


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## banjofred (Aug 28, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

I love basic rock......Bryan Adams is right there.


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## banjofred (Aug 28, 2020)

Not in most people's view.....thinking about going 2 finger (don't ask).....first part, although the second part (while busy) is good...



Granted...this boy is good. Really good.


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## banjofred (Aug 28, 2020)

But......early Heart is hard to beat......


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 28, 2020)

Disturbing but topical as ever


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Ethan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:









Click to expand...

Had a ticket to see them in London this year but now kicked back to 2021.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2020)

Also a great documentary on Peter Green last night worth catching up on


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Piece (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2020)

"She could sing about paint drying and it would be beautiful"; Dolly Parton about Alison Krauss.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2020)

I stumbled across Lorne greene last week, I love a bit of country.....


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Sep 4, 2020)

It's Friday, time for Rock and Roll


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 4, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I stumbled across Lorne greene last week, I love a bit of country.....






Click to expand...

Blimey that takes me back a bit to Bonaza days


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 12, 2020)

Just been scouring YouTube for Hiroshima by Gary Moore and came across this cover version. Lead singer has a great voice.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2020)

15minute mix of music by AMK From 7:45pm (44 minutes in) last night on BBC Sheffield Introducing...👍

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p08qdf90


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Qwerty (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Qwerty (Sep 19, 2020)

Epic Stuff!  Like they’d never been away...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## kimjones (Sep 22, 2020)

Waka Waka By Shakira


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 24, 2020)

Classic


----------



## bobmac (Sep 25, 2020)

Tina S (17) playing 
Moonlight Sonata  3rd Movement 

*



 *


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Tina S (17) playing
Moonlight Sonata  3rd Movement 

*



 *

Click to expand...


Wow!


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2020)

Not what you'd expect from the Russians!


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 25, 2020)

Piece said:









Click to expand...

I was listening to that album today whilst washing the car. My favourite Rainbow album. Needs to be played loud.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 25, 2020)

The Shins - Port of Morrow a great album


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2020)

On the drive back from southern Spain to Santander was listening to Roxy Music. So good I played their greatest hits back to back. Totally forgotten how good some of their stuff was, and it brought back a lot of 70's memories.


----------



## richart (Sep 25, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			I was listening to that album today whilst washing the car. My favourite Rainbow album. Needs to be played loud.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking album. One of my favouite bands which I have been lucky enough to see in concert quite a few times.


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## bobmac (Sep 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			Wow!
		
Click to expand...

A few comments from the video....

_''I played guitar for 20 years, after watching this video i finally have the motivation to pursue career in accounting.''_

_For sale, 5 guitars, 2 amps, guitar stands, including leads, 3 effects pedals & pics, $50 the lot. That’s it... I give up. _

_''I can't even play this on air guitar.'' _

_''I can't even play the wrong notes that fast''_


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 26, 2020)

The new IDLES album is pretty great.


----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Slime (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## tugglesf239 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:









Click to expand...

There’s another live version of this from the Eden project on you tube. I think..

It’s absolutely stonking. My face pixies tune


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2020)

Ooof - great stuff this from New Order - luving it - loud!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			The new IDLES album is pretty great.
		
Click to expand...

Just came here to say this. Superb album.

Here it is on a Playlist.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just came here to say this. Superb album.

Here it is on a Playlist.

Click to expand...

Thanks for that  ....... I've got a headache now 😖😖😖


----------



## Temeura (Sep 30, 2020)

Love this.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2020)

For Richart and Fragger


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Thanks for that  ....... I've got a headache now 😖😖😖
		
Click to expand...

The good kind, right?


----------



## Temeura (Sep 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just came here to say this. Superb album.

Here it is on a Playlist.

Click to expand...

Really enjoying the new album. Not sure why there has been so much moaning about it.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2020)

Temeura said:



			Really enjoying the new album. Not sure why there has been so much moaning about it.
		
Click to expand...

Moaning? Who from? Saying what?


----------



## Temeura (Sep 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Moaning? Who from? Saying what?
		
Click to expand...

Been lots of complaints about the lyrical content, especially in a number of reviews.

Also, I am on the AF Gang Facebook group which began it's life as an Idles fan group. The split of love vs hate in the group is fairly even.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2020)

Temeura said:



			Been lots of complaints about the lyrical content, especially in a number of reviews.

Also, I am on the AF Gang Facebook group which began it's life as an Idles fan group. The split of love vs hate in the group is fairly even.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair some of the lyrics are a bit too on the nose with the lefty stuff and I cringe at the odd line, but I'm not too political myself so don't mind it. I just enjoy the music really. It's like, I don't disagree with the lyrics they're just a bit ham-fisted in places.


----------



## Temeura (Sep 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			To be fair some of the lyrics are a bit too on the nose with the lefty stuff and I cringe at the odd line, but I'm not too political myself so don't mind it. I just enjoy the music really. It's like, I don't disagree with the lyrics they're just a bit ham-fisted in places.
		
Click to expand...

I do not believe people have an issues with the whole leftiness of it all, it is Idles after all. I think lots of people find some of it to be a bit basic and full of sloganeering. Idles have always fallen into that trap to a point, so I am not sure why everyone is up in arms about it now.


----------



## richart (Sep 30, 2020)

Imurg said:



			For Richart and Fragger






Click to expand...

Two of my favourite bands.

Went to Prague with my daughter just to see Whitesnake support Def Leppard


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2020)

Temeura said:



			I do not believe people have an issues with the whole leftiness of it all, it is Idles after all. I think lots of people find some of it to be a bit basic and full of sloganeering. Idles have always fallen into that trap to a point, so I am not sure why everyone is up in arms about it now.
		
Click to expand...

I love the unashamed lyrics in Modern Village and Reigns. Foot storming anthems.


----------



## Temeura (Sep 30, 2020)

Kellfire said:



			I love the unashamed lyrics in Modern Village and Reigns. Foot storming anthems.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I think the whole album is strong.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 1, 2020)

3 different things at present:

Doves - Broken Eyes, from their new album






Propaganda - Frozen Faces (80s electronic German music)






Hamilton - The Musical


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## robinthehood (Oct 3, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Tina S (17) playing 
Moonlight Sonata  3rd Movement 

*



 *

Click to expand...

 Better on the piano.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2020)

At this precise moment  - me with Mrs - darkened room lit only by candles and with a small libation to hand.  Dave Brubeck Quartet - Take Five...sublime...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2020)

Upstairs in a dark bedroom with the new Fish album Weltschmerz on loud with a cold San Miguel on the go. HID downstairs catching up on soaps so in a perfect haven


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 10, 2020)

The first album of new material in 20 years from Blue Oyster Cult has landed. the Symbol Remains. awesome it is,


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 10, 2020)

Another goodie from the new album


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 13, 2020)

Look what just dropped through the door 🤘🤘


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:







Another goodie from the new album
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good. Not bad when you consider Buck and Eric are 72, and 75 respectively.

Hearing this makes me sader that I will not be seeing them on tour for some time yet.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 14, 2020)

richart said:



			Sounds good. Not bad when you consider Buck and Eric are 72, and 75 respectively.

Hearing this makes me sader that I will not be seeing them on tour for some time yet.

Click to expand...

Love to see some of these new songs live 
Fingers crossed it comes to pass 🤘🤘


----------



## richart (Oct 14, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Love to see some of these new songs live
Fingers crossed it comes to pass 🤘🤘
		
Click to expand...

They are on at the 02 in October next year with Deep Purple. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 20, 2020)

The one and only year I was successful in the ticket ballot for Defqon.1 over in the Netherlands. Not sure why but I remembered the finale/close out earlier and found the video of it. 

It was absolutely immense being in amongst that lot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## DRW (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## DRW (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:









Click to expand...

We were really looking forward to going to see Lloyd Cole a couple of times back in April - our lad was going to be supporting him during the tour...and we'd have got AAA passes to meet him - ah well - a Lost Weekend or two   Next year - all being well...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

For 35+yrs I have resisted buying any Genesis post _...And Then There were Three.  _But I bought _Genesis (Shapes)_ at the weekend as I have found myself rather enjoying _Home by the Sea _and _Second Home by the Sea _but to be honest other than _Mama _(which is OK) that's it for that album for me...I might have another go at _Duke_

_



_


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For 35+yrs I have resisted buying any Genesis post _...And Then There were Three.  _But I bought _Genesis (Shapes)_ at the weekend as I have found myself rather enjoying _Home by the Sea _and _Second Home by the Sea _but to be honest other than _Mama _(which is OK) that's it for that album for me...I might have another go at _Duke_

_



_

Click to expand...

Yeah it's slim pickings on that album but HBTS is probably my all time favourite Genesis song.
Love Duke, some great tracks on there.


----------



## Ridgeman (Nov 4, 2020)

The Bathers.  Caught up with them (him) during lockdown.  Outstanding.  They are also going to be streaming a live concert in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For 35+yrs I have resisted buying any Genesis post _..._

Click to expand...

My (late) brother got me into Genesis many years ago (back in NZ) and i quite enjoyed their 'different' music. I later discovered some of their influences and became quite hooked on those (and similar) sounds. 
Phil Collins actually lived within a mile of where we first set roots in UK. I used to see him in the local supermarket quite often. A bow from me and a nod from him always made me smile for the rest of the day!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah it's slim pickings on that album but HBTS is probably my all time favourite Genesis song.
Love Duke, some great tracks on there.
		
Click to expand...

On _Duke _I do like the ‘_Duke Suite’_ and as seems consensus of Genesis fans I rather wish they’d kept it together on one side of the album rather than split it up - and put the rest on the second side.  Question is...do I buy it vinyl from my local record shop...? I can get it for £6-£8 so might just do that.  Meanwhile I have Spotify to make my mind up.  I don’t think I am that keen on any of the rest of the 80s or early 90s stuff.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For 35+yrs I have resisted buying any Genesis post _...And Then There were Three.  _But I bought _Genesis (Shapes)_ at the weekend as I have found myself rather enjoying _Home by the Sea _and _Second Home by the Sea _but to be honest other than _Mama _(which is OK) that's it for that album for me...I might have another go at _Duke_

_



_

Click to expand...

Mama isn't about his mother, but a young man's longing for a particular prostitute. Quite dark in places...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			My (late) brother got me into Genesis many years ago (back in NZ) and i quite enjoyed their 'different' music. I later discovered some of their influences and became quite hooked on those (and similar) sounds.
Phil Collins actually lived within a mile of where we first set roots in UK. I used to see him in the local supermarket quite often. A bow from me and a nod from him always made me smile for the rest of the day!
		
Click to expand...

When in NZ last year it seemed to us as we travelled around the country that NZ is still in love with 1980s music and by the amount of it we heard played - very much in love with 1980s Genesis and Phil Collins 🤪


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On _Duke _I do like the ‘_Duke Suite’_ and as seems consensus of Genesis fans I rather wish they’d kept it together on one side of the album rather than split it up - and put the rest on the second side.  Question is...do I buy it vinyl from my local record shop...? I can get it for £6-£8 so might just do that.  Meanwhile I have Spotify to make my mind up.  I don’t think I am that keen on any of the rest of the 80s or early 90s stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Although I bought all of Genesis, post-Then There Were Three were hardly played. The Lamb and Trick of the Tail being my favourites.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Mama isn't about his mother, but a young man's longing for a particular prostitute. Quite dark in places...
		
Click to expand...

Goodness knows what Collins was thinking singing _Illegal Alien _with a cod Mexican accent...I hadn’t noticed before.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

Hobbit said:



			Although I bought all of Genesis, post-Then There Were Three were hardly played. The Lamb and Trick of the Tail being my favourites.
		
Click to expand...

For my sins I only have _The Lamb_ on cassette - recorded back in the day from a copy of the album borrowed from my local library. I have all the rest and favourite sways between WaW and SEbtP - though playing and enjoying _Foxtrot _quite a lot at the moment.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			For my sins I only have _The Lamb_ on cassette - recorded back in the day from a copy of the album borrowed from my local library. I have all the rest and favourite sways between WaW and SEbtP - though playing and enjoying _Foxtrot _quite a lot at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I like Supper's Ready but I think Ripples, from TotT is my fav track


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When in NZ last year it seemed to us as we travelled around the country that NZ is still in love with 1980s music and by the amount of it we heard played - very much in love with 1980s Genesis and Phil Collins 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Still prob the 'best' era for music imo! But then, I'm biased - having discovered and lived through that (and a bit previous) period! Kiwis are fairly conservative music-wise - though their artists are often at the forefront of trends. I was, however, pleased to be informed by Wifey1 that she travelled to Wellington to enjoy a Jimmy Buffett concert. In '76 I was given a ticket to a show by a guy (John Hanlon) staying in the same B&B as me on a wicked Wellington stormy night - where the warmup band was a band called Split ENZ (who eventually morphed into Crowded House). 150 or thereabouts people watching! The next time I saw them (SE) - in the same venue - there were 4000+ and tickets were extremely expensive!


----------



## Ridgeman (Nov 4, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Still prob the 'best' era for music imo! But then, I'm biased - having discovered and lived through that (and a bit previous) period! Kiwis are fairly conservative music-wise - though their artists are often at the forefront of trends. I was, however, pleased to be informed by Wifey1 that she travelled to Wellington to enjoy a Jimmy Buffett concert. In '76 I was given a ticket to a show by a guy (John Hanlon) staying in the same B&B as me on a wicked Wellington stormy night - where the warmup band was a band called Split ENZ (who eventually morphed into Crowded House). 150 or thereabouts people watching! The next time I saw them (SE) - in the same venue - there were 4000+ and tickets were extremely expensive!
		
Click to expand...

Have a number of bands seen in small venues which went on to bigger, Dire Straits in Dundee Uni being one.   Biggest difference for me was seeing ELO at Edinburgh Uni tickets £2 who stated at the end that they would be back.  Oddly it was only a year before the venues size went somewhat bigger than Edinburgh Uni.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Goodness knows what Collins was thinking singing _Illegal Alien _with a cod Mexican accent...I hadn’t noticed before.
		
Click to expand...

Believe it as a mickey take. There is a story (which I can't remember or find) about it but think it's something the management company thought would be "funny"

Best I could find https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illegal_Alien_(song)


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 5, 2020)

Well, this was a surprise to me, but just been enjoying Suzi Quatro's new (2019) album - No Control.
Although she used to be on my "Phwoarrr" list back in the 70's,  was never a real fan as it was all a bit pop-rock. Didnt realise she was still alive, let alone still playing till I came across a documentary about her on SkyArts. Piqued my interest enough to check out the album. Simple style R&B/Rock but worth a listen.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2020)

love both versions, though Elvis Costello whote the lyrics and his version does have the Chet Baker Trumpet solo, so hard to chose


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Well, this was a surprise to me, but just been enjoying Suzi Quatro's new (2019) album - No Control.
Although she used to be on my *"Phwoarrr" list back in the 70's*,  was never a real fan as it was all a bit pop-rock. Didnt realise she was still alive, let alone still playing till I came across a documentary about her on SkyArts. Piqued my interest enough to check out the album. Simple style R&B/Rock but worth a listen.
		
Click to expand...

Looking good considering she's in her 70's


----------



## Captainron (Nov 17, 2020)

Been listening to the news AC/DC album. It’s really good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2020)

Listened to the 40th anniversary edition of New Boots and Panties. What a wordsmith, and what a performer


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 19, 2020)

After watching the recent retrospective on The Style Council (on Sky Arts) I thought I'd give _Confessions of a Pop Group_ a listen as I ignored it back in 1988.  Not 3 bad at all.  I guess the best known track on it is the classic TSC sound of _How She Threw it All Away_

_



_


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2020)

Strictly speaking this isn't music, but just listen to it .................................... loudly!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 23, 2020)

Just listened to this as it randomly appeared on the youtube side bar. Never seen it before, a good group made better, albeit slightly disturbing by the addition of Rick Mayall


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 25, 2020)

For the Christmas Covid window;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 30, 2020)

SAULT - two quite epic albums released in 3months.  This from the first of the pair - Untitled (Black Is).


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2020)

Had this on in the office today. Not just this which is the album title but the whole album. The album also won critics choice at Prog magazine for album of the year


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 30, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had this on in the office today. Not just this which is the album title but the whole album. The album also won critics choice at Prog magazine for album of the year







Click to expand...

I presume Homer you will be the only person hearing from fish today


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2020)

On iTunes yesterday and today:

Joe Satriani - Flying in a Blue Dream
Lisa Loeb - Firecracker
dUg Pinnick - Emotional Animal
Rush - A Show of Hands (Live)
Puddle of Mud - Come Clean
Vai - Sex & Religion
Megadeth - Youthanasia
Testament - Demonic
Headswim - Tense Moments
Starsailor - Love is Here
The Verve - Urban Hymns
Natalie Imbruglia - Counting Down the Days

Nice mix


----------



## Slime (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 17, 2020)

GreiginFife said:









Click to expand...

Only mildly taken by the track - but brilliant video !


----------



## DRW (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 18, 2020)

backwoodsman said:



			Only mildly taken by the track - but brilliant video !
		
Click to expand...






Another by the same artist (and visual artist)


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 18, 2020)

Clocked these recco's in the papers this a.m.----Gerry Cinnamon 'The Bonny'/Gregory Porter 'All Rise'/Lucinda Williams 'Good Souls Better Angels' bit of a mix in there.
Think the boy Cinnamon is superb(1st time listened)
Jimbo


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 19, 2020)

Just checking out some old stuff - Carmel was one of the best female singers I think I've heard


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 19, 2020)

After the unlucky defeat by Liverpool which the best team lost 😀 I made the mistake of playing music on shuffle and Fearless by Pink Floyd came on I nearly threw my supper at the I-pad 😂


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 30, 2020)

Been to a funeral today, lost a well loved family member who was a massive Weller fan so after a few beers and Malbec we’ve startled off listening to the great man.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 31, 2020)

Followed by my favourite DMR'S song


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2020)

As of 23:25 it’s _The Whisky Chorus _- a Scottish singalong with Alasdair Gillies...well...in the current circumstances one has to try and get a bit of cheer going...and we sing along to some Gaelic favourites such as Buainn a‘ Rainich and Brochan Lom.  Singalong now...to The Hiking Song and the Tiree Love Song...ok then don’t 🤣


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 31, 2020)

Rasper


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 1, 2021)

Scala Radio


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2021)

To replaced the blocked one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 3, 2021)

RIP Gerry


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2021)

Just in time for lockdown 4.0 or is it 5.0


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2021)

A very nice present from Santa - 1981 Readers Digest 10x Vinyl Album Box Set - *Various Artists *_The Sensational 70s_

10 albums of original artists - one for each year 1970-1979 - a great selection of some of the best singles from each year - usually 16 singles in chronological order on each album.  Most albums have the Christmas #1 (some crackers there  ) and for each single there is a little note about the artist and the single.  Perfect 1970s Pop Quiz source material.  Just loving it.

It's like being given a _Now That's What I Call Music_ for each year 1970 to 1979 (a bit like K-Tel used to do)


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2021)

Taken 35 years ago....
The Master


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 4, 2021)

Seemed quite apt for this time we find ourselves in...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2021)

Sometimes, some days - you need a little lift - and sometimes something just happens into view that gives you that little lift...and as if Hackett and Band wasn't enough - he gets an orchestra involved - awesome sound...always and for ever an awesome track...the guitar solo just sends shivers up my spine every time....and with the orchestra backing...phew...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Taken 35 years ago....
The Master






Click to expand...


If only he had, would we still have him?

This seems appropriate on the anniversary;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2021)

As does this;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 4, 2021)

And over the festive period - me and Mrs SILH reflected on the ups and downs of the last 30yrs together as today we struggle to support our immediate and wider family through the pandemic...

And a thought came into my head - and I pulled this up - and my Mrs said that it had just become our song...a song of struggle and ups and downs...but determination for things to be just fine and for us to get there.  Yes I know it's soppy but ah to heck with it...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2021)

Popped up on the radio and transported me back to Wimbledon Common 1982 and a host of good memories. Ideal tonic for the first day back and over 120 emails to go through


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2021)

Not a happy anniversary.
1 year today.
Ladies and Gentlemen, The Professor on the drum kit.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 8, 2021)

Not a happy time of year..
Steve Clark - 30 years ago today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Not a happy time of year..
Steve Clark - 30 years ago today






Click to expand...

Wow. Is it really that long?


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wow. Is it really that long?
		
Click to expand...

Just passed the 34th anniversary of Phil Lynott's death!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 9, 2021)

Been revisiting some of the early Blue Oyster Cult albums.
Some proper good stuff🤘🤘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2021)

Watching a great documentary about the Go-Go's


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			Just passed the 34th anniversary of Phil Lynott's death!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 12, 2021)

a bit of HMHB


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 12, 2021)

this classic came on during my morning walk


----------



## Slime (Jan 12, 2021)

They just don't make them like they used to!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2021)

Don't know where this popped up from on Spotify but it brought a smile to my face on the train home.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Crazyface (Jan 13, 2021)

Plugged into laptop listening to Paul Heaton. God he's good.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2021)

Cheap Trick live at Daytona 1988. The Flame.

Perhaps someone could post a link ? Stunning vocals, Robin Zander absolutely nailed it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 13, 2021)

richart said:



			Cheap Trick live at Daytona 1988. The Flame.

Perhaps someone could post a link ? Stunning vocals, Robin Zander absolutely nailed it.

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

You are a true gent Richard. 🍻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2021)

Certain its been done before but after a horror shift this is exactly how I feel about life at the moment.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 15, 2021)

Sea shanties are huge at the moment thanks to TikTok.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2021)

Apt on a number of levels right now


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2021)

The King 😍


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2021)

Stuart_C said:









Click to expand...

Is that a comment on your current state of being?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2021)

Up next


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that a comment on your current state of being?
		
Click to expand...

No but the Malbec has just been opened 🤦


----------



## DCB (Jan 15, 2021)

This reminds me to make some time to listen to the Christmas pressie cds.  A job for tomorrow going by the weather forecast 😉


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 15, 2021)

What a performer


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 15, 2021)

Does this thread and its contributors realise there is an actual 21st Century with some music in it? 😄😄😄


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			Does this thread and its contributors realise *there is an actual 21st Century with some music in it?* 😄😄😄
		
Click to expand...

Some music in it, but not much & certainly not in the mainstream.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2021)

I hope to Christ we are doing stadium events by the August Bank Holiday...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)

I need this man to reschedule the one that was cancelled.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)

And if Eric sticks his head in that would be good


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 16, 2021)

Stuart_C said:









Click to expand...

One of the best songs ever recorded.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)

Looking forward to November.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2021)

Hey, you know what Beth and Joe is all about;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			Does this thread and its contributors realise there is an actual 21st Century with some music in it? 😄😄😄
		
Click to expand...

what’s your choice of 21st century music then Ian?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## JamesR (Jan 16, 2021)

The Stone Roses, Made of Stone


----------



## JamesR (Jan 16, 2021)

Now having an ELO night


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 16, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			what’s your choice of 21st century music then Ian?
		
Click to expand...

Wow. 21st Century is a lot of years. Off the top of my head best 21st Century albums so far would be Sound of Silver by LCD Soundsystem, or Let England Shake by PJ Harvey. I can do better than that though. Here is a list of my favourite albums from 2020. Btw, I am 58, and I suppose my first love is post punk, but tastes are quite varied now.

Fetch The Bolt Cutters by Fiona Apple
Good Souls Better Angels by Lucinda Williams
All The Good Times by Gillian Welch and Dave Rawlings
Four Against Fate by Nightingales
Idiot Prayer by Nick Cave
Gold Record by Bill Callaghan
Automatic by Mildlife
Beyond The Pale by Jarv Is
Boots No.2, The Lost Songs Volumes 1-3 by Gillian Welch
Punisher by Phoebe Bridgers
Dry (Demos) by PJ Harvey
Blues With Friends by Dion
A Hero's Death by Fontaines DC
Ultra Mono by Idles
Ultimate Success Today by Protomartyr
The Pandemic Songs by Hamell on Trial
The Ascencion by Sufjan Stevens


This Is a list I posted to a music based discussion group of mostly non golfers. 😄


----------



## IanMcC (Jan 16, 2021)

These are roughly in order. Fiona Apple album certainly my album of the year. Probably the best one for all of the MOR fans on here to check out would be the Dion album though.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 17, 2021)

IanMcC said:



			These are roughly in order. Fiona Apple album certainly my album of the year. Probably the best one for all of the MOR fans on here to check out would be the Dion album though.
		
Click to expand...

The Dion album is good but his Yo Frankie album is the classic 👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 17, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 17, 2021)

Found a memory stick with all my David Sanborn albums on.

😎


----------



## paddyc (Jan 17, 2021)

The wife banging on while I'm try to watch the footy.


----------



## toyboy54 (Jan 17, 2021)

On SKY ARTS watching/listening to the ageless WILIE NELSON and friends-quite a diverse range of genres in there but not bad.
later will probably go on to MagicSoul or BBCSounds radio(need something to help me get through bloody word slog DUNE)
Jimbo
P.S.-nice one Paddyc.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 18, 2021)

This just popped up in my Facebook feed. Gary Barlow crooner sessions with other random artists, never seen these before, this one with Rod Stewart, and Rod still sounding fantastic

https://fb.watch/35lVwwMzmk/


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 19, 2021)

The whole album is brilliant.


----------



## Dando (Jan 19, 2021)

I have Metallica by Metallica on at the monument and will then switch to Ride the Lightning


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			The whole album is brilliant.







Click to expand...

Have you seen the film? 
It has been on my must watch list for years, supposed to be excellent.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 19, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Have you seen the film?
It has been on my must watch list for years, supposed to be excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I watched it when it was all hyped up. It is a good watch, but when reading up about it afterwards, perhaps he wasn’t that unknown as the documentary wanted to make it out as. Well worth watching!


----------



## JamesR (Jan 19, 2021)

Jeff Buckley live in Chicago


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 19, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			The whole album is brilliant.







Click to expand...

Went to see the film when it first came out - a brilliant & moving documentary.   Same album , I offer you...





Ps: if anyone has not seen the full film, just check out the clip  'Rodriguez: First performance in Africa' on YouTube. The reaction of the audience is something else - for an artist they'd never seen, and who they'd, literally,  thought was dead


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2021)

For The Donald


----------



## Slime (Jan 20, 2021)

.......................... or maybe this version?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 20, 2021)

This popped up after and it's always worth a re-post


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2021)

Pulp live at Reading


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2021)

.... Bass..... Baby


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2021)

not my usual taste, but something just caught my eye


----------



## thebigreason (Jan 22, 2021)

A podcast called 'Gossip Mongers', made me laugh a few times.


----------



## Slime (Jan 23, 2021)

Different ............................. but very, very good.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 23, 2021)

Mamas and papas ... anyone ever noticed how much Denny Docherty looks like Bubba Watson?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

Otherwise known to Mrs BiM as "What is that racket?"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2021)

One I had the privilege to be at;


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 26, 2021)

Watched Happy Gilmore the other night and have had this in my head ever since...


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2021)

Unbelievably 50 years old ................................... 50!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2021)

Slime said:



			Unbelievably 50 years old ................................... 50!







Click to expand...

I'll see your 50 and raise you 5; 55 years old!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2021)

Also 55 years old;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2021)

Bit of Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2021)

55;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2021)

60 years old;






How much of the modern Country rap will still be played in 60 years time? 

We might be old but we were blessed with a decent soundtrack.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 28, 2021)

Las5 one before the game starts


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			Las5 one before the game starts







Click to expand...

Absolute belter, both the track & the album, which is 44 years old in February. 

And if there was a thread for underappreciated guitarists, Lindsay Buckingham would be right up there.


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2021)

Released the year I was born, and I think it's lasted much better!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 28, 2021)

Mixture of old stuff like Propaganda, PJ Harvey, some ambient Icelandic stuff like Sigur Ros and Olafur Arnalds, and some guitar stuff like The National, Doves and Elbow.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2021)

Hit the 80’s hard last night. 
got reacquainted with Spanish Eddie again


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2021)

One of my favourites


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2021)

A blast from the past, i forgpt how good sabbath were.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2021)

Reminds me of my favourite beach holiday place, looking forward to when we can go back.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 6, 2021)

I've just realised that if I ever get the chance to play Golf with any of you lot, We have got zero chance of talking about music


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Beezerk (Feb 6, 2021)

Latest Mr Bungle stuff, wow!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 6, 2021)

Miles better than the album version.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2021)

10 years gone today, still missed;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## chrisd (Feb 6, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

I could put up with that all day long!

I saw Gary Moore a couple of times, shame he was a bit of a pretentious arse both times but, boy, what a musician!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2021)

Stuart_C said:









Click to expand...

Fav Smiths song of all time


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 6, 2021)

Stuart_C said:



			One of my favourites







Click to expand...

Just a heads up anyone that’s interested Eagles live concert from LA Forum on sky arts at 11 0’clock tonight. 

I won’t be watching 😂😂


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 6, 2021)

The Who live at Kilburn on at the moment


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 7, 2021)

The Who on Alexa


----------



## JamesR (Feb 7, 2021)

Stan


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2021)

Miles Kane-Colour of the trap.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Brightened up my Sunday morning! 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Brightened up my Sunday morning! 👍
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope that they've sorted out this storm enough that they can brighten up my August Bank Holiday weekend in person.


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Let's hope that they've sorted out this storm enough that they can brighten up my August Bank Holiday weekend in person. 

Click to expand...

What's happening on said weekend? 🤔


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 7, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			What's happening on said weekend? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

They are due to play Wembley Stadium, carried over from last year...


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 7, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			They are due to play Wembley Stadium, carried over from last year...
		
Click to expand...

I'm very envious! 👍


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 8, 2021)

I've accidentally got on the looking-back-at-music-that-has-formed-me-train. It has now taken me back to Jim Croce. Goodness me he had some great songs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I've accidentally got on the looking-back-at-music-that-has-formed-me-train. It has now taken me back to Jim Croce. Goodness me he had some great songs.







Click to expand...

One of my all time favourite tracks, included on one of my favourite albums (Photographs & Memories) bought if I recall as it was a favourite of a g/friend of the time back in 1985 I think.  Though we parted ways on the day of Live Aid, this album and I have stayed close ever since.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2021)

I've just discovered this great version of Here Comes the Flood - with added 'Frippery'.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Feb 8, 2021)

Been sorting out my Record player over lockdown and picking up some new (old) Vinyl- Stone Roses album arrived a few days back so have been listening to that - another album due in the post tomorrow


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## IanMcC (Feb 8, 2021)

Probably wasted on the AOR focussed majority on here, but the older I get I am more positive that this is the most joyous and faultless song I have ever heard. The perfect lyric celebrating young love, the beautifully simple DAG chord progression, the sheer work ethic of a band to sustain this for 9 minutes, and the 'Bo Diddley' interlude in the middle casting a nod to their roots, all merge to make this an unforgettable track. Please listen to it all the way through, and brighten up your day.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 8, 2021)

Eddie Tenpole

Thank God for Eddie Tenpole. He's got me through some very dark times. and is doing so YET AGAIN !
Watch listen and smile (Thank you Eddie)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 8, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I've accidentally got on the looking-back-at-music-that-has-formed-me-train. It has now taken me back to Jim Croce. Goodness me he had some great songs.







Click to expand...

This being the other end of the spectrum from your post;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 9, 2021)

SocketRocket said:









Click to expand...

Moondance - a brilliant album...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)

Just the 50 years young...

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2021/feb/12/50-years-of-carole-king-tapestry






Backing vocalists including Joni Mitchell & James Taylor.  Superb album.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## rulefan (Feb 14, 2021)

Rich Conaty's "The Big Broadcast" streaming from WFUV 
https://www.library.fordham.edu/bigbroadcast/


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 15, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Billy Joel is one of these artists that I have always really liked but could never afford to buy his albums (except _Glass Houses_ when I was earning a little bit more money).  I did have _The Stranger_ taped though (as we did...) - so good.  Thankyou for posting and reminding me...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 15, 2021)

The Frankfurt radio symphony orchestra on YouTube. In particular the 6th symphony of Mahler.
Considered by many as the finest performance.
Sorry, got no pictures😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 15, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			The Frankfurt radio symphony orchestra on YouTube. In particular the 6th symphony of Mahler.
Considered by many as the finest performance.
Sorry, got no pictures😀
		
Click to expand...

This one?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Feb 16, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			This one?







Click to expand...


No, the one with this conductor, who I believe is their present chief conductor.
*Mahler: 6. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Andrés Orozco-Estrada*

And it's in their home concert hall.

That one is Jarvi. He's good too, but Orozco-Estrada is now really rated.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 16, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			No, the one with this conductor, who I believe is their present chief conductor.
*Mahler: 6. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Andrés Orozco-Estrada*

And it's in their home concert hall.

That one is Jarvi. He's good too, but Orozco-Estrada is now really rated.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 16, 2021)

Stumbled across this yesterday evening - Steve Hackett with Roger King 'at home' in a pandemic...I guess for them this counts as work ).  Being a Genesis fan I just love this - of course I do.  No fancy super fast virtuoso show-off plucking by Hackett...just thoughtful and with great feeling.  And in my head I know every note...and where normally the band would come in - my head goes off with it


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## 2blue (Feb 18, 2021)

IMO the most beautiful part of the UK whose memory & atmosphere was maintained for me for many years by the music of RunRig. I've now discovered some further variety from these inspired artists...... Skippinish, Wolfstone, Rock Salt and Nails, Old Blind Dogs, Battlefield Band,  The Vatersay Boys, Peat n Diesel. Tide Line, Skerryvore.
Sounds that take me here!!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Boomy (Feb 20, 2021)

The Mrs nagging me to get some jobs done around the house 😒 Hurry up and open the courses back up pleeeeeeeeease 😫


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



			The Mrs nagging me to get some jobs done around the house 😒 Hurry up and open the courses back up pleeeeeeeeease 😫
		
Click to expand...

thats a long band name.... what sort of music is it?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2021)

Been listening to this bunch of weirdos from Sweden....
Quite like the noise though.


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Boomy (Feb 20, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			thats a long band name.... what sort of music is it?


Click to expand...

She’s a solo artist, hell of a voice on her as well 😂

In the spirit of the original post I’ve mostly been listening to The Rat Pack and Frank Sinatra - easy listening 😊


----------



## JamesR (Feb 20, 2021)

Queen Live at the Rainbow from 1974, showing on sky arts right now


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2021)

Feels like Teen spirit


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2021)

Heard this recently on an episode of The Simpsons of all places, what a piece of music 🤌


----------



## chrisd (Feb 20, 2021)

I love this and am trying to learn to play it ......... could take a while!


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 20, 2021)

From Santana's "Guitar Greats" album  - with India Arie & Yo Yo Ma.


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 21, 2021)

A lot of the words before the music starts are pretty much what we want to hear now.

All pull together, and give No Quarter.


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 23, 2021)

Stumbled across this earlier - loved Supertramp back then - and this is still good - from a superb album CotC.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 23, 2021)

Nightwish....


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 3, 2021)

Islam didn’t eat your hamster.


----------



## DRW (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## DRW (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

Hopefully for real in July;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

And August;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

And November;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

And November;


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2021)

Which do you prefer?
I'm for this one.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

Slime said:



			Which do you prefer?
I'm for this one.







Click to expand...

Generally I don't like covers but this, Ann & Nancy Wilson's version of Stairway to Heaven and pretty much all of Joe & Beth's covers get a pass.

Chad gets just about the right amount of venom into this.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2021)

Although they are better known for their heavier stuff, I think some of Nickelback's best work is their slower stuff;


----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Crazyface (Mar 7, 2021)

The wife talk and croqet at the same time.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2021)

Something a little different for Clapton or RAH fans;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2021)

Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale - live in Denmark 2006.

Best version I have heard. Chilling vocals and everyone loves an orchestra.

Unfortunately I can not post link, but I know men that can don’t I Richard, Ian.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2021)

richart said:



			Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale - live in Denmark 2006.

Best version I have heard. Chilling vocals and everyone loves an orchestra.

Unfortunately I can not post link, but I know men that can don’t I Richard, Ian.

Click to expand...

This one?


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2021)

That is the one. Cheers Ian old bean.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2021)

richart said:



			That is the one. Cheers Ian old bean.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry it took 4 minutes


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 9, 2021)

One for Mark Knopfler fans;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 9, 2021)

And another;


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2021)

Adrian Smith of Iron Maiden and Ritchie Kotzen of lots of bands new collaboration...


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 20, 2021)

chrisd said:









I love this and am trying to learn to play it ......... could take a while!
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful! If you can play it as well as that Chris I'd pay to come and watch! 😅
Let me know 🤪


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 20, 2021)

Greg Kihn’s song about Emily Davidson , sorry don’t know how to post a video


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2021)

Golfmmad said:



			Beautiful! If you can play it as well as that Chris I'd pay to come and watch! 😅
Let me know 🤪
		
Click to expand...

In the words of the immortal man " I am playing all the right notes but................. "


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Greg Kihn’s song about Emily Davidson , sorry don’t know how to post a video  
	View attachment 35727

Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 20, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Thanks 👍


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 5, 2021)

Just discovered "This is my fight song" by Rachel Platten.   Holy krap this is one hell of a powerful song.

Rachel Platten - Fight Song (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 12, 2021)

I listened to The Final Cut album by Pink Floyd yesterday. It must be 20 years since I listened to the whole album in one sitting. Probably not their greatest work but some great guitar solos in there, and some of the lyrics don’t half make you think.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 15, 2021)

Some great guitar playing.


----------



## richart (Apr 15, 2021)

srixon 1 said:








Some great guitar playing.
		
Click to expand...

Some decent music at last ! 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 16, 2021)

Lots of great grown up rock music on this thread, much I like, but tbh sometimes I prefer a bit of good old soul-pop - like Cee Lo Green - this is one great little track and a fun video.  I’ll be singing along to it in my head as I whack the little white ball around later this morning 😻


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 16, 2021)

A friend of mine does an amazing two hour 80s dance music show on DanceGroove radio every Thursday night from Denver.  Always my Friday listening.   Search out the England Beatbox.  It is epic.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2021)

Want some decent soul music do we?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## RichA (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## RichA (Apr 16, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Want some decent soul music do we?
		
Click to expand...

Or if you fancy going Northern...


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Beezerk (Apr 16, 2021)

One of my all time favourite singers belting out one of my favourite songs 👌


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 16, 2021)

From time to time I listen to Shostakovich 7 symphony, alone via headphones.
Helps me keep the Covid restrictions in perspective.😀


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hard to believe this is over 30 years old


----------



## RichA (Apr 17, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Hard to believe this is over 30 years old







Click to expand...

Quality. And this. Same era...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## RichA (Apr 17, 2021)

A classic and a tribute to both sides of the ongoing flag tending debate, in name of artist and song title...


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## bobmac (Apr 19, 2021)

I was a big fan of Judith Durham in the late 60s early 70s so I often revisit my youth.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 19, 2021)

Rina Sawayama duet with Elton John. 
Chosen Family, even Elton sounds good!


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Jb Hopkins (Apr 24, 2021)

My Daughter and future Son in laws band "Victorius"  an up and coming Scottish Rock band, there getting rave reviews in the music press at the moment.🙂🙂


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## toyboy54 (Apr 24, 2021)

Karl Jenkins-'Benedictus' from The Armed Man(?)-stunning


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 27, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

Completely irrelevant info, my childhood home was also Stuart Adamson's childhood home. He first picked up a guitar here and when we moved in there were old guitars in the attic. 

No idea what happened to them.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 27, 2021)

There is a weekly Bill Simmons podcast called "The Rewatchables" where they review a film from the past - lots of clips, stories, back references etc.
Not got a direct link as I have it on subscription on iTunes but this week's is  ...

PREDATOR

I mean, 92 minutes is not enough to do justice to the greatest action film of the 80s (even better than Die Hard).     "I ain't got time to bleed"


----------



## RichA (Apr 27, 2021)

Reminds me of our wedding. Four drunk Irishmen who knew Mrs A's uncle turned up with instruments and randomly started playing this and other classics. Cracking night.


----------



## RichA (May 1, 2021)

Just played randomly in the car...




Probably haven't heard it since I was a kid and had it on vinyl, but could still remember all the words, down to an infinite loop near the end where my record was scratched.


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Beedee (May 1, 2021)

Since I'm meant to be in Birmingham right now at a Nighwish concert (now postponed until November) it's going to be at least one Nightwish blu-ray tonight.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 1, 2021)

Directors cut “While My Guitar Gently Weeps” featuring Prince.

Just stunning


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Slime (May 1, 2021)

Great shout, one of the best.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 1, 2021)

Slime said:



			Great shout, one of the best.







Click to expand...

Stunning 👌


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2021)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 3, 2021)

Found myself picking a best of GO’S from my pile of CDs and in the car I find myself singing along...it’s an age thing I know...but his goodies from back then were IMO very good indeed


----------



## Ethan (May 5, 2021)

Listened to a bit of 'So' by Peter Gabriel today - Red Rain, Big Time, etc - great stuff


----------



## Golfmmad (May 5, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Directors cut “While My Guitar Gently Weeps” featuring Prince.

Just stunning







Click to expand...

What an entertainer he was!
👍


----------



## SaintHacker (May 6, 2021)

London Grammar. Recommended by a friend.Miles away from my usual tastes but I have to say its absolutely stunning


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2021)




----------



## bobmac (May 11, 2021)

If the hurley burley is getting you down, have 3:18 on me...


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2021)

@Slime...


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



@Slime...







Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2021)

@Tico Torres, if you happen to read this, please add to the set list for June 10th


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2021)

I'm listening to the wind and rain.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 3, 2021)

Very Apt.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 3, 2021)

Boom Radio. Ticks all the boxes........except for Ester Ranson on Sunday, but then that's what the command "Alexa OFF!" is for.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 3, 2021)

Iron Maiden, Number of the Beast 🤘


----------



## Slime (Jun 3, 2021)

It is a great song!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Beezerk (Jun 4, 2021)

Loyle Carner, stunning and I'm not a hip hop fan by any stretch.


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

Not one of my favourite songs, but superbly sung and was the earworm I was fighting with whilst playing on Thursday.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 5, 2021)

Hugh Laurie Swanee River, good boogie woogie to lift the spirits. 

Blue will maybe post it up


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 5, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Hugh Laurie Swanee River, good boogie woogie to lift the spirits.

*Blue will maybe post it up*

Click to expand...

My man did it for me...


----------



## RichA (Jun 6, 2021)

Brilliant singer songwriter blended with EDM. Modern music for middle-aged people, albeit 6 years old now...


----------



## toyboy54 (Jun 6, 2021)

Never knew Hugh Laurie could bang out such Chords and look so good doing it-looked as enjoying himself ( the band were good and tight too!)
Must look for some more of this from him.
Spent a very nice hour or so last night tuning in to ...HAUSER / Two Cellos.....doing a mix from Sydney Opera House/ Pula in his home of Croatia/ Verona in Italy...with a mix of different artists and styles..............really good blend!!    Amazing how a Cello can be new Rock and Roll


----------



## bernix (Jun 6, 2021)

Those Damned Crows - Set In Stone


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Spent a very nice hour or so last night tuning in to ...HAUSER / Two Cellos.....doing a mix from Sydney Opera House/ Pula in his home of Croatia/ Verona in Italy...with a mix of different artists and styles..............really good blend!!    *Amazing how a Cello can be new Rock and Roll*

Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## The Dog. (Jun 7, 2021)

This.  It is wonderful.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 11, 2021)

See if this one stays...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2021)

One day we will do this again...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2021)

And if you want to know why this one's here, watch the next one...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## stefanovic (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## stefanovic (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## RichA (Jun 25, 2021)

Watching rather than listening...
BBC2 Radiohead at Glastonbury 1997.
Epic!


----------



## JamesR (Jun 25, 2021)

RichA said:



			Watching rather than listening...
BBC2 Radiohead at Glastonbury 1997.
Epic!
		
Click to expand...

Same here: Tonight and tomorrow night is wall to wall Glastonbury on beeb 2&4….🥳


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 25, 2021)

RichA said:



			Watching rather than listening...
BBC2 Radiohead at Glastonbury 1997.
Epic!
		
Click to expand...

Pure class


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2021)

1 billion YouTube views


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 2, 2021)

That main riff is a pure ear worm.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 2, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			1 billion YouTube views 







Click to expand...

That is a lot of views for an average song. And I say that as a fan of Bon Jovi. 

But 1 billion views is nothing compared to Baby Shark
https://www.statista.com/statistics/249396/top-youtube-videos-views/


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 3, 2021)

Thomas E - From the Mind of Ruben Hamshore 

Finally tracked down a copy of the Technohead 3 2 x 12" album. One of my all time favourites. 

Next up, De Klootzaaken - Dominee Dimitri. And the madness that it entails.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 4, 2021)

After hearing a clip of a song on a bbc trailer for secrets of the museum which took my interest immediately I looked it up and found it was by Billy Fury   


'Wondrous Things' it's a terrific song.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2021)

Yes I know I am very late to the party, and yes I know it’s from the last century…but I’m having my first ever delve into* The Chemical Brothers* - and yes - the album _Surrender_ is just epic.  CD playing nice and loud in my mobile locker room aka ‘my mum’s little car’.


----------



## Slime (Jul 8, 2021)

Just for GreiginFife;


----------



## Dando (Jul 8, 2021)

I’ve got Metallica:S&M2 playing on the tv at the moment 

After I might sit and have 2cellos in concert playing


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 8, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes I know I am very late to the party, and yes I know it’s from the last century…but I’m having my first ever delve into* The Chemical Brothers* - and yes - the album _Surrender_ is just epic.  CD playing nice and loud in my mobile locker room aka ‘my mum’s little car’.







Click to expand...






You’ll love this. You should check out their back catalogue.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 9, 2021)

The Kinks; live somewhere in Hicksville, U S of A.
I’m not sure many of the yokels knew what they were singing about during Lola 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2021)

JamesR said:



			The Kinks; live somewhere in Hicksville, U S of A.
*I’m not sure many of the yokels knew what they were singing about during Lola* 🤣
		
Click to expand...

They might have a better idea than you think...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2021)

@chrisd


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2021)

More like the original


----------



## chrisd (Jul 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



@chrisd







Click to expand...


Very good as you said

When we saw him, It was a blues night at the Albert Hall and I'm sure he did it acoustic with Andy Fairwhether Lowe (about 1990)


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 11, 2021)

Can’t stop listening to this. It’s just so damn catchy.


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 17, 2021)

Just heard on radio, so good and so missed. 10yrs.  Can you believe it.


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2021)

The 4th anniversary of Chester Bennington's death.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2021)

Iggy Pop on Radio 6, nuff said.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2021)

In the car CD player - UB40 _Signing Off. _Might be over 40 yrs old but it sounds as good today as ever, and the message remains relevant to today.  Superb.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 28, 2021)

RIP Dusty Hill....
Another one gone..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			RIP Dusty Hill....
Another one gone..






Click to expand...

Aww rats , remember that gig at Hammersmith? 
only 72, not that old 🥲


----------



## ExRabbit (Jul 30, 2021)

Might have posted this before.


----------



## DRW (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 30, 2021)

Just added some JJ Cale to the MP4, along with Glenn Frey, The Heat Is On and Miami vice----ah, memories


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2021)

And so this popped up and its now stuck in my head...great vocals and neat little bit of bluesy guitar work in a track from my teens that I remember well.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 16, 2021)

This turned up as the main theme tune for the film "Boss Level". Must be 25 years or more since I last heard it, can't stop listening to it this morning, it's bloody epic.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 19, 2021)

After picking my top 10 guitar players, I decided to go through my youtube archives as my other half is away for a few days and I can blast the music out.






Saw him live a good few years ago and this had the venue vibrating!


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 20, 2021)

Page Solo


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 20, 2021)

I think I have done my 10 guitar players tonight now! 

Might as well add a bit of bass with The Fish.






Added Thunderfingers.

Who?

Coolest bass guitar ever?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2021)

3 sisters from Mexico...
Good noise..


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (Sep 18, 2021)

My definition of a good cover version is that you should be able to tell what the song is but it shouldn't  e a replica of the original.
These Mexican girls have killed this....


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## richart (Oct 1, 2021)

Fleesh - Play to the World

Stunning cover of a great Barclay James Harvest song. Perhaps Imurg can post on here.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 22, 2021)

RIP Keith Emerson. He let her use his newly renovated keyboard (below) he respected her that much. I shed a tear (or two) every time I see her playing her part of the tribute above.


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## 4LEX (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 23, 2021)

4LEX said:









Click to expand...




Slime said:









Click to expand...


That’s brilliant I love that, thanks for posting 👍


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 24, 2021)

Might not appeal to everyone but just came late tonight to BBC Radio Scotland-Classics Unwrapped, and I think? i've heard correctly that it's a piece by Anita Grovarova ( I'm probably wrong with the spelling But ) What a voice


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 24, 2021)

What am I listening to at the moment? Liverpool fans, mostly.

Oops. Wrong thread…………..

😇


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			What am I listening to at the moment? Liverpool fans, mostly.

Oops. Wrong thread…………..

😇
		
Click to expand...

For all my Man Utd supporting friends ;


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			For all my Man Utd supporting friends;







Click to expand...

Alas, I’m not sure they will 😢


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Alas, I’m not sure they will 😢
		
Click to expand...

I can but hope...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 26, 2021)

For the Covid deniers & the anti vaxxers...


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2021)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

Nah, sorry Slime, you picked the wrong horse


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Nah, sorry Slime, you picked the wrong horse 

Click to expand...

Ha, ha ......................... I was waiting for that! 
Both great tracks, just thought I'd play one that most people are not familiar with.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2021)

Slime said:



			Ha, ha ......................... I was waiting for that! 
Both great tracks, just thought I'd play one that most people are not familiar with.
		
Click to expand...

There's a reason why they're not so familiar with it... 

Enough of this, I've got a 7.40 tee time


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2021)

Have a good one.


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2021)

................. and this is what people are missing!


----------



## Carlwm (Oct 30, 2021)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

Loudest band I've ever seen. Love 'em though.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 30, 2021)

Carlwm said:



			Loudest band I've ever seen. Love 'em though.
		
Click to expand...

I once saw Motörhead, me and my mate walked out after 3 songs because they were so loud…and they sounded 💩


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I once saw Motörhead, me and my mate walked out after 3 songs because they were so loud…and they sounded 💩
		
Click to expand...

If it's too loud you're too old.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If it's too loud you're too old.

Click to expand...

Pardon, what did you say?


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 30, 2021)

Joy, oh joy...BBC Radio Scotland outdoing itself today.............now listening to 3hrs of Billy Sloan in conversation with ROGER DALTREY ( rock God ), speaking about his years with The GREATEST ROCK GROUP IN THE WORLD....yes folks....THE WHO!!!!!!
Now playing my favourite album-'WHO NEXT'------must have blown about 4 sets of the speakers on the old Bush record player.....6/7 hairy, hormonal teenagers in a bedroom, in a Glasgow tenement, windows open, smoking like chimneys, blasting this out-----thank God for understanding neighbours(??)---1971??
Then to see them live at the old Greens Playhouse in Glasgow with a squad from Chateau Lait+ some mates up from Maryport in Cumbria--that would be in '73-thought they were never going down the road, they loved the life up here so much--anyway thought the place was going to collapse as it was absolutely BOUNCING/ you could feel the place moving ( of course maybe the volumes of 'Electric Soup' we'd drank + probably some of that funny smelling tobacco like stuff we had also tried had something to do with the overall enjoyment
Ah, memories..................Think I'll be going walkies with 'Who Next' giving it big licks tomorrow------Happy man!!!
Sorry so long, just so many memories


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Carlwm (Oct 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I once saw Motörhead, me and my mate walked out after 3 songs because they were so loud…and they sounded 💩
		
Click to expand...

Very frustrating.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 1, 2021)

Just found a girl called Allie Sherlock doing street busking-where she gets folks to join her-What a voice this girls got--give her a listen folks
Also stumbled onto The Dualers-brilliant street buskers doing reggae---------------Have downloaded loads of TwoTone /Ska/Reggae ( now just got to try and figure out how to get it over to the Philips and Sony MP4 players--any clues anyone ,,,,you know like a nice FREE converter programme???
Don't even want to think about me going walkies (exercise) and 'boppin' my way up the street-probably get lifted for being to old to enjoy myself


----------



## JamesR (Nov 1, 2021)

Stereophonics - Keep the Village alive
terrible album, but I enjoy it


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Grizzly (Nov 2, 2021)

This morning it's all Amon Amarth and Machine Head, celebrating the announcement of their Co headline tour next year!


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 2, 2021)

Stuart_C said:









Click to expand...

Stuart....Just downloaded some of the Jamie Webster stuff and will give a listen to later but enjoyed the quick samples I tried out!
So thanks for that heads up


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 2, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Stuart....Just downloaded some of the Jamie Webster stuff and will give a listen to later but enjoyed the quick samples I tried out!
So thanks for that heads up

Click to expand...

Enjoy pal. His 1st Album is a cracker and from what I'm told his next one is even better. 

All his own stuff too.


----------



## Carlwm (Nov 3, 2021)

Meal Ticket

Seventies pub/country rock, featuring Yoffy from Fingerbobs (Rick Jones) on keyboards, vocals and songwriting. Good stuff.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2021)

Having mentioned Susan Tedeschi in another music thread, a taster for those who are unfamiliar...






Derek Trucks who was mentioned in the same post is playing slide.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2021)

A bit more of Derek Trucks playing lead & slide on a more familiar track.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2021)

Two masters at work


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Carlwm (Nov 10, 2021)

Great videos, Slime & Blue In Munich. Much appreciated! 

Here's a rare live performance of a song of Gary's that I thought would have made a great single:


----------



## pendodave (Nov 10, 2021)

Sat in a pub in the north pennines mid cycle tour. 
(Nothing but) flowers by the talking heads just came on.
Happy days!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 12, 2021)

Two thirds through the new Idles album. A bit disappointed so far unfortunately. Not as good as the last two albums. Beachland Ballroom is the best track by miles and we'd already heard that one.


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2021)

Flicked through the radio channels earlier and Planet Rock played Blue and Evil by Joe Bonamassa.
Really not my cup of tea, far too middle of the road blues for me. But worse, it ripped off the main riff from I’m Broken by Pantera, sure I heard some Led Zep in there as well, there are probably other rip offs in the song but I had my head in my hands at the time 😂


----------



## Piece (Nov 19, 2021)

I've being doing something I've meant to do for ages. Working through the back catalogue of major bands in my collection. Meaning, I have early albums but just haven't listened to their recents due to life, etc.

I've listened to all Metallica albums now. Some were excellent, some were 

I've listened to all Testament albums. All superb. 

Now just started on the missing Rush albums, starting with Roll the Bones, onwards.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 19, 2021)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

After watching this I googled boogie woogie paino one of the vids was a top 5 compilation and there was a young lad playing who was brillian

I would post it up but don’t know how. 😂


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			After watching this I googled boogie woogie paino one of the vids was a top 5 compilation and there was a young lad playing who was brillian

I would post it up but don’t know how. 😂
		
Click to expand...

This one?


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 19, 2021)

Slime said:



			This one?







Click to expand...

That’s the one thanks👍 Been doing housework ( don’t ask)😂  listing to it again loud nothing lifts the spirits like a bit of boogie woogie. 👍


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 26, 2021)

Tonight whilst cooking I’ve got music on shuffle so far Dr Feelgood, George Thorogood, Duffy, Bowie Canned Heat with John Lee Hooker, Bruce Springsteen the Seeger sessions the only music of his I like and imo the  best thing he has recorded, few more beers and it will be time for one of the greatest tracks ever recorded …. It’s bad You Know by RL Burnside 👍


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 26, 2021)

Feeling in need of a bit of positive energy - I'm blaming both weather and health - Radio Margaritaville is playing in a 'background' session.
Not normally just Buffett's music, though currently having an hour of 'pure' JB.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 26, 2021)

Just listened to I ain’t superstitious by The Jeff Beck Group  from the album “Truth”what a great track with Rod Stewart on vocals at a time he could belt out a tune 
Brilliant Album


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2021)

I could have put these last two in the Gladden the heart thread too. So much enjoyment in what they do best.


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2021)

Might as well stick with another reasonable violinist playing with a fairly decent group....


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2021)

Last one! I just got reminded of this after the Floyd with Staphane Grappelli. I can't find the original youtube I had of this from the Parkinson show, but basically Grappelli is improvising a lot and Menuhin is scared to death, and admits later that he would give his 'eye tooth' to have what Grappelli had. Top dogs - jazz v. classical.


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## RichA (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 28, 2021)

Falling back in love with one of my favourite singers ever.


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 28, 2021)

Far better a singer than Adele imo.

Not the big voice, but the emotion and that something extra!


----------



## Sats (Nov 28, 2021)

Siouxise and the banshees atm


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 28, 2021)

Finally gotten around to spinning the new Iron Maiden album.  If I wasn't working the 12th straight day at the same time, this would be a perfect Sunday morning!


----------



## JamesR (Nov 29, 2021)

Christmas songs 🎅🏻


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 29, 2021)

Currently getting me through task planning for the next quarter.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Welcome To The Pleasuredome. Not listened to the whole album in full for years until today. Trevor Horn at his finest.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 1, 2021)

Rocket 88 by Jackie Brenston claimed to be the first rock n roll record ever made.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2021)

Brilliant album and great opening track by an underrated band


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Carlwm (Dec 8, 2021)

This just tickled me: 

*The Diablo Swing Orchestra - Balrog Boogie*


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2021)

Snippets from the new Marillion album


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 8, 2021)

Out of nowhere I find myself loving the John Wilson Orchestra…great ‘Big Band‘ rendition of Mame (from BBC Proms 2012)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 8, 2021)

The opening track from Mostly Autumn's latest album influenced heavily but the pandemic. Has some really strong reviews by a still underrated band. Great live if you get a chance

https://distortedsoundmag.com/album-review-graveyard-star-mostly-autumn/


----------



## Slime (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Ethan (Dec 12, 2021)

An eclectic mix of stuff:

Beach House: American dream-pop (electronic/ambient/trippy): Youtube video

For those I Love: Irish spoken word style rap/urban poetry (some naughty words): FTIL

The The: 80s indie: Audio only


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2021)

Joe Satriani - running through the back catalogue of albums I haven't heard before...all 10 of them!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Slime (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 18, 2021)

Starting the night off with Honey Pot by Blues n Trouble I kinda like the lyrics some more sensitive souls might not 😉

Slime maybe along later to let you hear it.


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2021)

For Fundy.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 21, 2021)

Watched “The Big Lebowski” the other night and jumped straight back into The Creedence Clearwater Revival. They had so many great and iconic songs. Favourite is Hey Tonight off Pendulum. 
The Oasis break up seems very very tame compared to this sibling bust up.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2021)

All the early Cocteau twins stuff, not  to some of it since the mid 80's


----------



## Slime (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2021)

5 years today
RIP RickP.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2021)

One of the best opening songs for a live concert, especially when segued from Nellie the Elephant!  Yes, really! 






RIP Rick.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2021)

And now it's officially Christmas;








Not the same without Clarence though.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2021)

6 months to go...


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 26, 2021)

Three singles that my son got me for Xmas to add to my jukebox when it arrives. 

 Gasoline Ally - Rod Stewart 

In a Brocken Dream - Python Lee Jackson 

Like a Rolling Stone Bob Dylan 

All classics and good to hear on vinyl.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Dando (Dec 27, 2021)

Not everyone’s cup of tea, but this is pretty good


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			Not everyone’s cup of tea, but this is pretty good






Click to expand...

Not bad, but this was better for me, maybe because of the story behind it;






And the response;


----------



## Slime (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 31, 2021)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

That is so good what a great voice Rod had when he was younger. 

Thanks for posting Slime 👍


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 31, 2021)

Lola by the Kinks another 45 that my daughter brought for me. 

My Jukebox is getting filled , few classics to be sourced now. 

New Year party is canceled so going to get all my family for a Jukebox party in July 👍


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 31, 2021)

ABBA at the BBC on….. BBC4


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2022)

Anyone watching Hootenany & hearing Jools mention Willie Dixon, this is one of his compositions;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2022)

As is this;


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Anyone watching Hootenany & hearing Jools mention Willie Dixon, this is one of his
		
Click to expand...

Seen Jools live probably more times than any other band. Also saw Supergrass who he showed just now from 1995


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 1, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Anyone watching Hootenany & hearing Jools mention Willie Dixon, this is one of his compositions;







Click to expand...

Willie Dixon was a master songwriter My Babe the song that Gregory Porter covered was one of many that got me into the blues, the version I first heard was by Little Walter. 

Led Zeppelin even stole Whole  Lotta Love from him.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Old Skier (Jan 1, 2022)

After many years dug out my Revolver by the Beatles LP, forgot how good the album was. At this rate I’ll be hunting down my copy of the White Album.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2022)

A Bad Night in Beirut by Peasants of Aylesbury


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			A Bad Night in Beirut by *Peasants of Aylesbury*

Click to expand...

They're a band; I thought that was a euphemism for you and Fragger?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2022)

Loved a bit of Deep Purple back in the day…Burn, Machine Head and In Rock are in my collection…but I’m thinking I might be liking them even more some 50yrs on (Can you believe it…50 bleedin’ years).  Just loving Ritchie Blackmore - what a band.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 1, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Loved a bit of Deep Purple back in the day…Burn, Machine Head and In Rock are in my collection…but I’m thinking I might be liking them even more some 50yrs on (Can you believe it…50 bleedin’ years).  Just loving Ritchie Blackmore - what a band.







Click to expand...

Try the album "Live in Japan".


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2022)

Spotify chucked this nugget up on the way home.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 1, 2022)

Get Miles by Gomez love Ben Ottewells voice.


----------



## Slime (Jan 1, 2022)

................ again,


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2022)

Great new track from these boys


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 5, 2022)

And off the back of the last one, another good new track


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 6, 2022)

Yola. Hadnt heard of her before I saw her on Jules' Hootenany. Couldn't copy that version but this one is nearly as good.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 21, 2022)

These guys are gonna make it if they try...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 21, 2022)

One more. God mode activated on outro solo


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2022)

Pig Destroyer - Prowler In The Yard 💪


----------



## Carlwm (Jan 21, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Yola. Hadnt heard of her before I saw her on Jules' Hootenany. Couldn't copy that version but this one is nearly as good.
		
Click to expand...

Yola is ace. That country/soul hybrid is a really interesting sound. You might like the band she was in before she went solo, Phantom Limb:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2022)

Pale saint's and the Cocteau twins.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 21, 2022)

The first single I ever bought back in 1972.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Yola. Hadnt heard of her before I saw her on Jules' Hootenany. Couldn't copy that version but this one is nearly as good.






Click to expand...






Heard this one today on Radio 2 and quite liked it, not my normal choice.  Might have to investigate further...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2022)

Interesting...






And this is possibly better...


----------



## RichA (Jan 21, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Interesting...






And this is possibly better...







Click to expand...

Hadn't heard of her until I looked in on this thread, for the first time in weeks. Interesting is right - always enjoy a good soul/country crossover.


----------



## RichA (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## BrianM (Jan 21, 2022)

New to me, but I like it 😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 23, 2022)

Texas at the BBC with BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra. Top performance, Sharleen Spiteri has an absolutely fantastic voice


----------



## Carlwm (Jan 24, 2022)

BrianM said:








New to me, but I like it 😀
		
Click to expand...

If you get a chance to see them live, jump at it. They are outstanding. Caught them in Leeds a couple of years ago. Here's a full show:


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

ExRabbit said:









Click to expand...

Wow! That brings back memories!
By comparison, here's another 'empty stadium' classic! Montreal Olympic Stadium


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 1, 2022)

A few more guys of that era who could make a bit of music together when they tried.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Carlwm (Feb 1, 2022)

Welcome To The Planet, the new album by Big Big Train. Excellent but a bitter sweet experience following the death of singer David Longdon, last year. Here's a sample track:


----------



## Slime (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			If you get a chance to see them live, jump at it. They are outstanding. Caught them in Leeds a couple of years ago. Here's a full show:







Click to expand...

I watched the whole show very good thanks for posting 👍

I see there playing in Glasgow in March also a festival called


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			I watched the whole show very good thanks for posting 👍

I see there playing in Glasgow in March also a festival called Black Deer in Kent which I’ve never heard of before.

I’m going to try and organize something 👍QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Carlwm (Feb 4, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			I watched the whole show very good thanks for posting 👍

I see there playing in Glasgow in March also a festival called
		
Click to expand...

Really glad you enjoyed it! 

For whatever reason, your last sentence about The Dead South's Glasgow concert hasn't come through. Looks like they are at the Barrowland Ballroom on March 21.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 5, 2022)

Ottis Reading -Sitting on the dock of the bay 

Animals - House of the Rising Sun. 

Bowie-Heroes 

The Beatles- This Boy 

Kiki Dee and Elton -Don’t go Breaking my Heart 

Madness- Baggy Trousers 
 stones Honky Tonk Woman and Jumping Jack Flash 

Free Alright Now. 

Slade -Cum on Feel the Noize 😂 for the missed. 

All sourced to play on the jukebox when it arrives.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 5, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Ottis Reading -Sitting on the dock of the bay

Animals - House of the Rising Sun.

Bowie-Heroes

The Beatles- This Boy

Kiki Dee and Elton -Don’t go Breaking my Heart

Madness- Baggy Trousers
stones Honky Tonk Woman and Jumping Jack Flash

Free Alright Now.

Slade -Cum on Feel the Noize 😂 for the misses 

All sourced to play on the jukebox when it arrives.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ethan (Feb 5, 2022)

A bit of Doves





and some PJ Harvey (inspired by Peaky Blinders)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## rulefan (Feb 5, 2022)

Fleetwood Mac 1997 concert on BBC2


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 5, 2022)

rulefan said:



			Fleetwood Mac 1997 concert on BBC2
		
Click to expand...

Me too, loving it. Wish I'd gone to see them live. 
Hoping Stevie Nicks does Rihanna, one of my faves!


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 5, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Me too, loving it. Wish I'd gone to see them live.
Hoping Stevie Nicks does Rihanna, one of my faves!
		
Click to expand...

She must have heard me!!


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 5, 2022)

Saw a much better live version than that, must have been some years before when she was "Influenced"! 😤


----------



## rulefan (Feb 5, 2022)

And now


----------



## ExRabbit (Feb 6, 2022)

Probably a repeat, but I don't care! Gilmour and Wright showing the difference between being good musicians and great musicians.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 6, 2022)

Heart rending


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2022)

An amazing two-hour Abba re-mix that's on YouTube - I'm ripping this one to mp3.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 7, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Hoping Stevie Nicks does Rihanna,
		
Click to expand...

My mind went to a bad place thinking of that ......

Steve Nicks was once married to the original Captain Kirk but divorced him when she realised her name would be Stevie Shatner Nicks.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2022)

A time machine song for me.  Stumbled across it and was immediately transported back over 40yrs to so many slow dances at Paisley Student Union, Clarkston Bowling club and Clarkston Rugby Club discos...and one very specific Newquay one the summer of 1980 - ooh err .

Great sax solo.  Absolutely iconic song and look and context of the time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2022)

From Swindon's finest


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)

Happy birthday ma'am


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)

50 years young this year


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## BrianM (Feb 17, 2022)

Not everyone’s cup of tea but love listening to the prodigy.
Out tidying the garage 😀


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2022)

Listening to my new Fish Clutching at Straws Live CD from the Glasgow show. Blinding and band as tight as I've heard them


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

From the latest Specsavers ad;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

Roll on May the 6th...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

...and May the 9th...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

...and May the 26th...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)

..and June the 20th;






Have I mentioned I like live music...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 17, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:









Click to expand...

That’s as good as live music gets 👌


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 18, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			..and June the 20th;






Have I mentioned I like live music...
		
Click to expand...

Hey Richard, great choices by the way! I bet you'll be dancing down the aisles! 🤣😉


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2022)

Bon Scott....42 years gone...
The Guv'ner


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2022)

Having unfortunately been reminded that Ronan Keating slaughtered this and the following song during Pop Master, I felt the need to cleanse my ears with the originals.

As someone once said, I'd pay to hear that voice read the telephone directory;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2022)

The other one of Ronan's victims.  I once had the pleasure of listening to this lady perform this song, written for her children, at Union Chapel in Islington.  Just her and two acoustic guitars, utterly sublime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2022)

Courtesy of John Illsley's autobiography;


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 27, 2022)

His voice has definitely matured over the years. Very mellow album and worth a listen


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 28, 2022)

With news and life difficult for us at the moment last week I introduced my 26yr old daughter to a couple of great bands and tracks that I love and the videos make me smile.  And she loves them 

A rather bonkers one...






...and a joyous Glastonbury one...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 2, 2022)

Really into glam rock again today.  I was on an American sports radio station last night and talking about the Premier League and got asked about Wolverhampton.  I said the only two good things to come out of Wolverhampton were the A449 and Slade.   The subject then changed to British glam bands such as Sweet, T Rex and Slade.   So naturally that playlist got brought up this morning.  Some cracking tunes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2022)

Lyrics quite resonant for the moment


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2022)

Stunning how good Amy Lee is doing this live;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2022)

Reminded of these via John Illsley's autobiography;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 4, 2022)

And that second one brings me here;


----------



## Rlburnside (Mar 10, 2022)

Good to hear this classic again, that’s just about all 70 singles sourced for my jukebox now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2022)

Arguably his best live album. Clutching at Straws a seminal album (last with Marillion) played in full (for the last time) interweaved with stuff from his final studio album


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 21, 2022)

Screamadelica Album. 

Banger after banger, I forgot how good it is.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Carlwm (Mar 22, 2022)

Just discovered Lord Nelson. Very nice Tome Petty goes country-rock vibe:


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 24, 2022)

Just getting round to listening to early ZZ Top tracks  - much better than their 80's stuff ...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2022)

Just chilling out this Sunday afternoon of isolation to the ‘slop and soul’ groove of Curtis Harding.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 11, 2022)

From my random irritation...


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 12, 2022)

BrianM said:








New to me, but I like it 😀
		
Click to expand...

I’m still listening to the Dead South love this track


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 12, 2022)

This popped up on Radio6 Music…I’ve pretty eclectic musical tastes…and this I like much…


----------



## JamesR (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2022)

These guys in about 3 hours time...


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			These guys in about 3 hours time...







Click to expand...

Blimey are they still going I remember seeing them 40 years ago in Blackheath can’t be the same band can it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2022)

Just now? Just because…👍


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 24, 2022)

Not really a big country fan but I think this girl is absolutely superb


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 24, 2022)

Wish I could post a link, but just listen to Prince induction in to rock and roll hall of fame in 2004,  playing with Tom Petty, Jeff Lynn and George Harrison’s boy playing While my guitar gently weeps, superb.


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2022)

How's your luck.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 24, 2022)

Area code 615, by Stone Fox Chase , the introduction for whistle test. 

Managed to source a vinyl single for jukebox.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 24, 2022)

Slime said:



			How's your luck.







Click to expand...

Thanks 👍 George’s boy is so like him, never been a big Prince fan but what a talent.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 25, 2022)

The Reytons...band from Doncaster on the rise...good track and and fun video...


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2022)

Especially for *Hobbit* and *richart*.


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2022)

................. and my particular favourite of theirs.


----------



## Pants (Apr 30, 2022)

Prompted by Beeb2 tonight, Miles and Kind of Blue.  Again.  Over ear Sennheiser's on, not too loud, but enough that Mrs P knows not to interupt. 

Large glass of red in hand and off in a world of my own.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Rlburnside (May 27, 2022)

BrianM said:








New to me, but I like it 😀
		
Click to expand...

This again😂😂 got 4 of my grandkids down for the weekend trying to get them to do the steps of the video , come on girls I’ll do the whistling you do the dancing.  😂


----------



## AmandaJR (May 28, 2022)

This was on my cool down Peloton ride today. One of those gems from Bruce - played it a few times since...


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2022)




----------



## BrianM (Jun 10, 2022)

Some times a song just reminds you of good times, I was 26 and my wife was working in London, I’d come home from offshore and spend my 2 weeks there, trip after trip, we had a flat outside Liverpool Street station, all paid for by my wife’s company, looking back we didn’t know we were living 😀


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## richart (Jun 14, 2022)

A bit of Gerry Rafferty. Haven’t listen to him for about 30 years.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 14, 2022)

richart said:



			A bit of Gerry Rafferty. Haven’t listen to him for about 30 years.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2022)

Never fails to impress...


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2022)

Slime said:



			Especially for *Hobbit* and *richart*.







Click to expand...




Slime said:



			................. and my particular favourite of theirs.







Click to expand...

My personal favourite is 'For You' sung by the great Chris Thompson. Live from Budapest is a fantastic album.

So pleased I got to see Manfred Mann one more time.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 17, 2022)

My daughter has just given me this record for my jukebox that arrives Monday ( granddaughter is called Lola) I’ve always loved this record although I didn’t have a clue about the lyrics when I heard them back in the day


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 17, 2022)

richart said:



			My personal favourite is 'For You' sung by the great Chris Thompson. Live from Budapest is a fantastic album.

So pleased I got to see Manfred Mann one more time.
		
Click to expand...


This one?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## HairyBullet (Jun 18, 2022)

Audioslave👍


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2022)

Yeah, this is one of my favourites, obviously!


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2022)

Currently cleaning my 45s ready to put on jukebox, giving them a play to see if there ok, had to discard 4 but strangely some from late 60s played well.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2022)

Just put on Catch the Wind by Donavan amazing sound seeing as it’s been in loft for 50 odd years, wow is it really that long ago.


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Currently cleaning my 45s ready to put on jukebox, giving them a play to see if there ok, had to discard 4 but strangely some from late 60s played well.
		
Click to expand...

Anything by The Small Faces?
Hopefully All or Nothing and Amber Glow will be in there.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2022)

Slime said:



			Anything by The Small Faces?
Hopefully All or Nothing and Amber Glow will be in there. 

Click to expand...

The Faces were so good they had so much fun ,Stay with Me but that was one of the ones that didn’t play , All or Nothing is ok , also Gasoline Ally one of my all time favorites, had a couple of beers I’ll have to stop shortly as I’ve got golf in morning😂 pity as I could play these all night


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 18, 2022)

Also managed to source The Imagrant Song by Led Zepplin which I was surprised at as they didn’t release many singles, I was never a big Zepplin fan but got it for my 4 year old grandson who herd it on Thor😂. Jukebox holds 70 records as a music fan you can appreciate you could easily pick double that👍


----------



## Slime (Jun 18, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			The Faces were so good they had so much fun ,Stay with Me but that was one of the ones that didn’t play , All or Nothing is ok , also Gasoline Ally one of my all time favorites, had a couple of beers I’ll have to stop shortly as I’ve got golf in morning😂 pity as I could play these all night
		
Click to expand...

The Faces were good, but The Small Faces were better due to the fact that they had Steve Marriott on vocals.


----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## RichA (Jun 19, 2022)

On Jools Holland last night - talented guy...


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2022)

Really enjoyed the Stereophonics from Cardiff live last night on the Beeb.  No adverts - no breaks - just the gig. Perfect.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 24, 2022)

Still playing my 45s, Dock of the Bay ,Otis Reading, Like a Rollin Stone Dylan, Bad Moon Rising, Creedence, Get Back, Beatles,I Saw Her Standing There, Elton and Lennon, Gasoline Ally Rod Stewart, all classics, going to be a late night I think.


----------



## Skytot (Jun 24, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Still playing my 45s, Dock of the Bay ,Otis Reading, Like a Rollin Stone Dylan, Bad Moon Rising, Creedence, Get Back, Beatles,I Saw Her Standing There, Elton and Lennon, Gasoline Ally Rod Stewart, all classics, going to be a late night I think.
		
Click to expand...

Some cracking songs there .playing them on a Dansette ?


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 24, 2022)

Skytot said:



			Some cracking songs there .playing them on a Dansette ?
		
Click to expand...

No it’s a more recent record player than that, all to go on my Jukebox that’s just arrived , Too Much to young Specials, Something inside so Strong, Labbie Siffrie, Black Magic Woman Santana, Graceland Paul Simon, Walk on Wild Side, Lou Reed. played so far.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 25, 2022)

I heard it through the grapevine, Marvin Gaye, good way to finish the night.


----------



## HairyBullet (Jun 25, 2022)

Outstanding!


----------



## HairyBullet (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 6, 2022)

Last night was at the Tears for Fears concert at Waddesdon Manor. Alison Moyet was the original support and we were all really looking forward to seeing her, unfortunately she had to cancel due to illness. The (not so new ) Brand New Heavies came on as subs. Not really a band that I ever listened to, but they were pretty good. Tears for Fears were superb though. Curt had the occasional creak on a couple of the high notes here and there, but he was still really good. Roland didn't miss a key, wow, he has got a fantastic live voice. Saw them at Wembley back in the 80's, but I think they were so much better last night. Maybe because they have such a good back catalogue, it was a really polished show, was well worth the trip. Now got them on YouTube rotation for the day


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 6, 2022)

Missed them back in the (2008) day but currently enjoying the Guillemots in the car.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 6, 2022)

Had the new Coheed and Cambria album on spin for most of the last week. Absolute masterpiece.


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 8, 2022)

The new Shinedown album (Planet Zero) is decent


----------



## FourPutt (Jul 8, 2022)

Patster1969 said:



			The new Shinedown album (Planet Zero) is decent
		
Click to expand...

Like Shinedown. Listen to a compilation playlist of their songs a lot.
Recently been listening to quite a bit of Blackberry Smoke.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 8, 2022)

FourPutt said:



			Like Shinedown. Listen to a compilation playlist of their songs a lot.
Recently been listening to quite a bit of Blackberry Smoke.
		
Click to expand...

Amaryllis is where they peaked for me. That album is absolutely superb from start to finish


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 8, 2022)

FourPutt said:



			Like Shinedown. Listen to a compilation playlist of their songs a lot.
Recently been listening to quite a bit of *Blackberry Smoke.*

Click to expand...

I need to try some more of them, but I do like this;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 8, 2022)

Been listening to a Steve Winwood compilation at "work", this is a bit of an ear worm;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 8, 2022)

as is this;


----------



## FourPutt (Jul 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I need to try some more of them, but I do like this;







Click to expand...

Little Piece of Dixie is probably considered their “essential” album. I would start there.


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2022)

Gary Clarke jr - saw him at the Guns N’ Roses concert and he was amazing


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 10, 2022)

For @Dando;


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 11, 2022)

Still wading through Stranger Things S4, listening to this a lot at the moment


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 11, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Still wading through Stranger Things S4, listening to this a lot at the moment






Click to expand...

And because Kate owns the copyright to the song through her own independent label she keeps most of the $2.3M royalties that have been generated…..

https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2022/07/08/kate-bush-stranger-things-how-much-did-she-earn/

Well done Kate 😍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Still wading through Stranger Things S4, listening to this a lot at the moment






Click to expand...


If the news reports are to be believed, the funniest thing about this is the number of teenagers who are telling their parents & grandparents about this great new singer that they have discovered...


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 11, 2022)

She sings like she has a prickly cactus about her posterior.

Arvo Part - "Spiegel im Spiegel' - YouTube


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2022)

Aztecs27 said:



			Had the new Coheed and Cambria album on spin for most of the last week. Absolute masterpiece.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't listened to them in donkey's years, cool that they're still going. I'll give that one a look later on.  Silent Earth 3 was the main one I had back in the day. Class.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I haven't listened to them in donkey's years, cool that they're still going. I'll give that one a look later on.  Silent Earth 3 was the main one I had back in the day. Class.
		
Click to expand...

Yea, so the one they released after Silent Earth, Good Apollo IV: Part 1, was their best work, by quite some distance....they've released another 6(ish) albums since then...and this album is their best since Good Apollo IV by a comfortable distance. 

I've had it on repeat all day today.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 11, 2022)

Some **** pot kango’ing in the road behind me from 8am to 5pm since last Monday. 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 11, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Some **** pot kango’ing in the road behind me from 8am to 5pm since last Monday. 🤬🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

Who’s that by?🤔


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 11, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Who’s that by?🤔
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, think it may be a drum & bass kind of thing...


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 11, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Who’s that by?🤔
		
Click to expand...

MC Hammer?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not sure, think it may be a drum & bass kind of thing... 

Click to expand...

Thought for sure it was gonna be Drill “music”. 🫣


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 11, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not sure, think it may be a drum & bass kind of thing... 

Click to expand...

I chuckled 👍


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Carlwm (Jul 15, 2022)

Noticed a few Blackberry Smoke fans on the forum. If you like them, you might also enjoy The Steel Woods, who supported them on a recent UK tour. They're a little more country but they make a lovely noise.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 15, 2022)

Iron Monkey 🙊


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2022)

Have had a Best of Jimmy Somerville, Bronski Beat and The Communards CD on in the car these last few days.

I know there are a load of lovers of serious ‘guitar guys’, metal and ‘rock’ on here, and I too can enjoy that - of course I can and do, but for simple exuberance and sheer dance-and sing-along  fun, and as unfashionable and unlikely it might seem, I contend that a good dollop of 80s electronic disco takes some beating when you are driving…

And so dear peeps, maybe just for a mo cast aside any prejudice and preconceptions you might have and just enjoy 🥰


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jul 16, 2022)

New long player from Deaf Havana, who are one of the better Brit rock bands of the last 10 years or so (in my opinion of course). Delightful return to form after their last album (pre-covid) didn’t really grab me.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 16, 2022)

Some more classics cleaned and ready for jukebox, giving them a spin tonight.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 16, 2022)

...the missus and SiL talking non-stop about b****r-all while I'm watching women's footy with the sound off.


----------



## Slime (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Robster59 (Aug 3, 2022)

Not music, but Radio 4 *In Our Time*.
I've just listened to one on The Death of Stars.  
Absolutely brilliant listening.  I can't even pretend to understand half of what they are talking about, but the way they can analyse the Universe, how Stars begin, live and die, how they burn for so long, what happens to them at the end of their life, the battle between nuclear fusion and gravity that keeps them going.  
If you like anything like this, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2022)

A book recommendation in another thread reminded me of this;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2022)

And this;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 11, 2022)

And of course, this;


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2022)

Been listening to the style council of late, never really been a Jam or Paul weller fan as such back in the day..


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 16, 2022)

I never get tired of listening to this masterpiece.
Just sit back and relax.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 20, 2022)

Going through Mick Head & TREB's stuff, absolute Quality


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 24, 2022)

Just watched A League Of Their Own, with Declan Rice talking about England lifting the World Cup.  Only one song to listen to after that;


----------



## BrianM (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2022)

Decided that having never listened to a Marillion album that I’d give one a go…and so I discover that _Misplaced_ _Childhood_ is excellent.

note…why did I not listen before?  Because as a great PG era Genesis fan I heard Fish’s voice and thought they were simply a band riding on the back of Genesis but doing poppier stuff (and I was still grieving for PG having left)…oh the things we deprive ourselves of for the silliest of reasons.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2022)

BrianM said:









Click to expand...

There’s a good quality video on YouTube of them doing this - one of my faves of the time.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2022)

This one?


----------



## BrianM (Aug 25, 2022)

This girl is decent, just stumbled across her.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			This one?







Click to expand...

Of course never in a month of Sundays did I associate the lead vocals with the vocalist that, decades later, I see on video.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2022)

If there's a better backing band anywhere I want to see them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2022)

Never thought I'd hear "Flight of the Bumblebee" incorporated into an acoustic blues number.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 29, 2022)

Just right now I’ve got The 1975 on after being mightily impressed by their set at Reading last night…and their frontman and vocalist Matty Healy is frankly bonkers but intriguingly brilliant.

Great track this - with cool sax and funk guitar.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Captainron (Aug 29, 2022)

Alphaville album Forever Young. Absolute belter!


----------



## Slime (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## IanMcC (Sep 1, 2022)

I promised myself I would not peek in here again, as it is a bit too hairy and depressing. I did though, and predictably was unfulfilled. I truly hope it isn't golf that hones peoples tastes to the ancient and middle-of-the-road. 
Here is a list of the acts I admired at our last festival, in approximate order of preference.

Frazey Ford
Dry Cleaning
Wedding Present
The Umlauts
Jesse Buckley & Bernard Butler
Tune-yards
Pip Blom
Melin Melyn
Ezra Furman
Ural Thomas & The Pain
Elanor Moss
Kraftwerk
Alex G
Arab Strap
Mertonomy
Pictish Trail.


----------



## Banchory Buddha (Sep 2, 2022)

This. Not a band I know, Youtube randomly fed it to me, stunning


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 2, 2022)

IanMcC said:



			I promised myself I would not peek in here again, as it is a bit too hairy and depressing. I did though, and predictably was unfulfilled. I truly hope it isn't golf that hones peoples tastes to the ancient and middle-of-the-road.
Here is a list of the acts I admired at our last festival, in approximate order of preference.

Frazey Ford
Dry Cleaning
Wedding Present
The Umlauts
Jesse Buckley & Bernard Butler
Tune-yards
Pip Blom
Melin Melyn
Ezra Furman
Ural Thomas & The Pain
Elanor Moss
Kraftwerk
Alex G
Arab Strap
Mertonomy
Pictish Trail.
		
Click to expand...

😂. I’m one of the ancient only heard of two of them


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 2, 2022)

From the Yes album Going for the One..._Awaken_

Back in the day I found a lot of Yes stuff a bit difficult and much less accessible than Genesis - so I didn't buy any Yes and instead focussed on Genesis - my paper round money and then student grant didn't stretch to both.  Last few years I've picked up all the earlier and classic Yes albums on vinyl.  And more and more I get and appreciate their music.

One album been listening to is Going for the One...and this track from it is pretty darned awesome - long, complex and possibly in places a bit overblown - but goodness...what musicianship - and when I want to shut out the problems of today I play loud in a darkened (or not) room and close my eyes.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 2, 2022)

a classic


----------



## JamesR (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Piece (Sep 2, 2022)

A bit of guitar shredding, Angel Vivaldi and Andy James.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2022)

Again, but I just love it!


----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 16, 2022)

Having a night listening to jukebox some selections.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 16, 2022)

Anyone know the track Stone Fox Chase by Area Code 619 without google.


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2022)

50 years old and still better than much modern music, absolutely timeless.


----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2022)

Frazey Ford…gosh…she slipped my mind.  I stumbled across her a few years ago and loved the track I heard.  Must go give more listening time to her - find the track I loved though can’t recall what it was called…

Meanwhile a favourite from (I can hardly believe it to be so) 24yrs ago … 1998.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Frazey Ford…gosh…she slipped my mind.  I stumbled across her a few years ago and loved the track I heard.  Must go give more listening time to her - find the track I loved though can’t recall what it was called…
		
Click to expand...

Discovered the Frazey Ford track I loved from some years ago…September Fields.  Still love it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 21, 2022)

…and as I randomly dip into the huge pile of CDs that I have given a home to when a friend moved - today I’m having a listen to _Mr Scruff _and thoroughly enjoying it.  

Mr Scruff…who’d have thunk it…missed it completely back in the 90s early 00s.  Mixes and suchlike of soul, jazz, funk, hip-hop, and anything else he can think of throwing into the mix.


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 21, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Having a night listening to jukebox some selections. 
	View attachment 44362

Click to expand...

They're all great Roy, and glad you've got one of my faves, "House of the Rising Sun". 👍


----------



## IanMcC (Sep 21, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Discovered the Frazey Ford track I loved from some years ago…September Fields.  Still love it.







Click to expand...

If you like Frazey Ford you should check out a band called The Be Good Tanyas. She sang with them for years. Soft Americana with that magical voice over the top. I would probably start with the Hello Love album.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2022)

Went back to Cardiacs again after a while this morning - Sing To God.

This might well be the best song ever written:






Just outrageous songwriting. So many chord changes that are technically 'wrong' but sound so right. I used to try and do that in some of my songs, and it just sounded wrong.  What a genius Tim Smith was. Imagine writing a song with 8 key changes in one section and it still sounds perfect.


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Went back to Cardiacs again after a while this morning - Sing To God.

*This might well be the best song ever written:*






Just outrageous songwriting. So many chord changes that are technically 'wrong' but sound so right. I used to try and do that in some of my songs, and it just sounded wrong.  What a genius Tim Smith was. Imagine writing a song with 8 key changes in one section and it still sounds perfect.
		
Click to expand...

............................. it isn't.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			............................. it isn't.
		
Click to expand...

It might be. I can't think of many that rival it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2022)

Slime said:



			............................. it isn't.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It might be. *I can't think of many that rival it.*

Click to expand...

True; I can’t think of many that rival it as a hideous racket.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Went back to Cardiacs again after a while this morning - Sing To God.

This might well be the best song ever written:






Just outrageous songwriting. So many chord changes that are technically 'wrong' but sound so right. I used to try and do that in some of my songs, and it just sounded wrong.  What a genius Tim Smith was. Imagine writing a song with 8 key changes in one section and it still sounds perfect.
		
Click to expand...

I remember hearing them on Radio 6 earlier in the year and thinking I should try and dig into their back catalogue 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			True; I can’t think of many that rival it as a hideous racket.
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Joking aside, I love Cardiacs. In a world where every song seems to be copied off another one these days, the one thing you can say about them is they were absolutely 100% unique.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I remember hearing them on Radio 6 earlier in the year and thinking I should try and dig into their back catalogue 👍
		
Click to expand...

Sing To God is one of my favourite albums of all time and a decent place to start. It's a double album so set aside an hour and a half and listen to the whole thing from start to finish. I just love how it goes seamlessly from chaos to almost gospel-like moments of everyone singing together. There really is nobody else like Cardiacs.

If you're a Spotify user they don't seem to be on there, annoyingly. You can probably stream the album straight off YouTube or something.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 3, 2022)

Well of course I’d long heard of King Crimson…but listen to any of their stuff…nah, never, ever..until yesterday when I listened to _In the Court of the Crimson King._  Well that was not at all what I have long thought…I actually really enjoyed it.  So will listen to more.

Meanwhile, just because I’m in a 70s classic prog mood, I’m having another listen to Yes…_Close to the Edge. _ Love it. The Wakeman bit in the title track when he thunders away on the church pipe organ…wow!

IMO both albums still stand up really well to scrutiny.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 13, 2022)

So Queen have got a previously unheard single out.
Only heard it once,but first thoughts,it’s a bit 🫤


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			So Queen have got a previously unheard single out.
Only heard it once,but first thoughts,it’s a bit 🫤
		
Click to expand...

You can see why it didn't make the album.......and why it wasn't released previously.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2022)

Hope this is on the set list...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 14, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Hope this is on the set list...







Click to expand...

Good track.  But haven't seen a video quite that cheesy for a while


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Haha. Joking aside, I love Cardiacs. In a world where every song seems to be copied off another one these days, the one thing you can say about them is they were absolutely 100% unique.
		
Click to expand...

👍.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 14, 2022)

Early 80s cocteau twins. Dug out all my old vinyl and set up the turntable. Some of the stuff had not been played in more than 30 years


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Early 80s cocteau twins. Dug out all my old vinyl and set up the turntable. Some of the stuff had not been played in more than 30 years
		
Click to expand...

Their 4AD stuff or more the stuff after Capitol/Fontana switch?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 14, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Their 4AD stuff or more the stuff after Capitol/Fontana switch?
		
Click to expand...

All the 4AD stuff, early 80s, had quite a few EPs.  Much more gothy the pre Simon Raymond stuff


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			All the 4AD stuff, early 80s, had quite a few EPs.  Much more gothy the pre Simon Raymond stuff
		
Click to expand...

Good man


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Good track.  But haven't seen a video quite that cheesy for a while 

Click to expand...

Maybe.  But given his current circumstances it seems quite appropriate. 

https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/new...insights-for-treating-inclusion-body-myositis


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2022)

Why do I think that back then Pete Hook might have been listening to Derek Forbes of the Toryglen team.  Or maybe other way round.

Brilliant track off Real to Real Cacophony - an album I bought when released but which I leant out and never got back.  Loved Simple Minds and for me a lot of their stuff still really stands up to scrutiny


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 15, 2022)

Woody Guthrie This Land is your Land 

Bob Dylan Like a Rolling Stone 

Jack Bugg Country Song. 

Influence through the generations.


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2022)

RIP Joyce Sims


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 20, 2022)

This morning it was The Clash, Should I Stay Or Should I Go.

This evening it is Nat King Cole, The Party's Over, Its Time To Call It A Day.


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)

Sometimes YouTube throws up a gem;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2022)

The more I listen to this, the more convinced I am that this is the greatest guitar solo of them all!


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 23, 2022)

Slime said:



			The more I listen to this, the more convinced I am that this is the greatest guitar solo of them all!







Click to expand...

Wow, just wow!
To pinch a line from Simon Cowell, "Liquid Gold"!

Gilmour is the Daddy of all guitarists!


----------



## GG26 (Oct 24, 2022)

Anyone remember Jeff Wayne’s War of the Worlds?

Went to London for the day last week and went to the War of the Worlds Immersive Experience.  They use much of the music from the soundtrack and it was very different from your usual attraction - you are part of the experience and encouraged to take part at certain points.  Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Rlburnside (Oct 27, 2022)

Another classic Stand by Me Ben E King gone on today


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2022)

Listening to Talk Talk ‘best of’ and Neil Young _Harvest Moon_ in car at the moment.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 28, 2022)

Sometimes, you just can't beat a bit of Buble


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Listening to Talk Talk ‘best of’ and Neil Young _Harvest Moon_ in car at the moment.







Click to expand...

And _Talk Talk_. Back in the 80s I was aware of Talk Talk through a couple of singles…but they were drowned out by the biggies  of the time such as Duran Duran, Depeche Mode, Simple Minds, Spandau Ballet, and so they never stayed long on my musical radar.  The passing of their main man Mark Hollis just a few short years ago back in 2019 didn’t register at all.  And that’s such a pity, as in retrospect as I listen more closely, they were superb, and the music still is.  Such a Shame.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2022)

Alison Moyet _Singles.  _Class_._

So many goodies..._Invisible _just one.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 3, 2022)

Saw Squeeze in Cambridge the other night. 
Now wandering through their back catalogue. 
There's a special kind of painful pleasure about remembering our youth.  The Germans must have a word for it...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Alison Moyet _Singles.  _Class_._

So many goodies..._Invisible _just one.







Click to expand...

Went to see Tears for Fears in the summer, Alf was the support, was really looking forward to seeing her. Unfortunately she was sick and unable to perform, we were all immensely disappointed.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And _Talk Talk_. Back in the 80s I was aware of Talk Talk through a couple of singles…but they were drowned out by the biggies  of the time such as Duran Duran, Depeche Mode, Simple Minds, Spandau Ballet, and so they never stayed long on my musical radar.  The passing of their main man Mark Hollis just a few short years ago back in 2019 didn’t register at all.  And that’s such a pity, as in retrospect as I listen more closely, they were superb, and the music still is.  Such a Shame.







Click to expand...

The Colour of Spring is one of my fav albums of all time, can listen to it over and over.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

Just reading a BBC article on the most streamed songs by year of release.  I'd just read about this song in the book Detroit 67; The Year That Changed Soul by Stuart Cosgrove (as recommended by @GG26) and was pleasantly surprised to see that this is the most streamed song released in 1967.  Never fails to lift the mood.  I'll add a few more favourites below.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

Most streamed song released in 1968;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

1974;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

1976;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

1977;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

1981 (the half time play at Chelsea's Champion's League fixtures up to 2012...  );


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

1986;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

1997;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

1998;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

2001;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

1958.  Yes, I know I posted this recently but it's a personal favourite for many reasons so I'll post it again;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

And finally, 1960 (appropriately placed );


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2022)

Oops, missed one: 1966;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2022)

The song…of course…but until last couple of weeks I hadn‘t heard this cover version…from some years ago it’s hauntingly beautiful and accompanied me in my head when playing today.  Pretty weird video mind…


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2022)

I love that song, I just prefer this version;


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 7, 2022)

I will put this in what you are watching as well.

Sky Arts last week had a really good documentary on Ennio Morricone.  I had no idea that he had done the music for over 500 films.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 8, 2022)

I’m listening to live music 
Peter Frampton at the Royal Albert Hall

Class


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2022)

This one was written in the morning;






And this one that same afternoon;






Not the worst day's work anyone ever did...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2022)

And the highlight of last night's show for me;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2022)

These guys were the support for Peter Frampton last night, I'd happily see them again;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## IanMcC (Nov 9, 2022)

The Au Pairs - Headache For Michelle, Generation 80, Belgian TV 1982 (Lip Sync) - YouTube 

Miming, but first time I have seen this seminal track live. Shame its incomplete.


----------



## IanMcC (Nov 9, 2022)

The Nightingales - Bloody Breath - YouTube

My favourite album of 2022, so far, contains either this.................


----------



## IanMcC (Nov 9, 2022)

..... or this

Dry Cleaning - Driver's Story (Official Audio) - YouTube


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 11, 2022)

Dock of the Bay… Otis Reading 

House of the Rising Sun… Animals

Homeward Bound…Simon and Garfunkel 

Stand by Me … Ben E King. 

This Boy… The Beatles. 

Catch the Wind … Donavan 

Here comes the Night …Them. 

There’s something really special about listening to old vinyl records on a jukebox.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 11, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Dock of the Bay… Otis Reading 

House of the Rising Sun… Animals

Homeward Bound…Simon and Garfunkel 

Stand by Me … Ben E King. 

This Boy… The Beatles. 

Catch the Wind … Donavan 

Here comes the Night …Them. 

There’s something really special about listening to old vinyl records on a jukebox.
		
Click to expand...

 Aahh, love every one of those Roy. And not often you hear Here Comes The Night by Them, evokes great memories! 👍


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 11, 2022)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

I’ve got that LP played it during lockdown good choice 👍


----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Slime (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 11, 2022)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

One of my favorites


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 11, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			I’m still listening to the Dead South love this track
		
Click to expand...


What’s everyone’s favorite ‘ new track to you’ for this year, this one’s definitely mine.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 11, 2022)

My dog snore 😊


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 13, 2022)

Hugh Laurie Tipitina from the album Let Them Talk


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2022)

Listening to _Inheritance Tracks _this morning and reflecting on my mum and dad now both some years gone…I look at the deep sense of Scotland’s musical heritage I inherited from them (my dad wasn’t really that interested in anything other than traditional Scottish folk and dance and the songs and music of the Hebrides and West Coast)…and I wonder what I’d pass to my children… but I think it‘d be something like this…


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 14, 2022)

Found this whilst rabbitholing on YouTube. Apart from liking it, it seems quite appropriate for this time of year;


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 15, 2022)

Well the question was asked. Music is very subjective and I like this 🙂


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## patricks148 (Nov 15, 2022)

Blow monkeys. 11 albums worth have the first from 1984.


----------



## yandabrown (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Kennysarmy (Nov 15, 2022)

Stereo MC's


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 16, 2022)

Was browsing round on Spotify , and discovered this lass of whom I'd not previously heard ...
(the digital 'Tangle Eye Mix' is the better version but I don't see it on Youtube0


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 17, 2022)

Train to Nowhere … Savoy Brown , still don’t know how to post a video, maybe just as well😂 but this was and is still a all time favorite.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 17, 2022)

Jeff Buckley… Hallelujah


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 17, 2022)

Down to the river and pray…Alison Krauss


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 17, 2022)

The series of superb ‘Tearjerker‘ mixes on BBC Sounds curated by Norwegian singer-songwriter Sigrid. Really chilled music for when just sitting gazing into space or with head in a book is the order of the day.

Lots of brilliant stuff on BBC Sounds…I especially enjoy catching up on Guy Garvey’s Finest Hour R6Music programme.  And lots of great drama, sci-fi and comedy.

BBC Sounds…fabulous.


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Train to Nowhere … Savoy Brown , still don’t know how to post a video, maybe just as well😂 but this was and is still a all time favorite.
		
Click to expand...

This one?


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 17, 2022)

Slime said:



			This one?







Click to expand...

Oh yes that’s the one , Thankyou 👍


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 19, 2022)

01:11:00-ish in - Rick Wakeman doing a guitar/keytar duel after a keyboard/guitar intro.

Guys just enjoying playing!






Reminded me of the more epic duel with Steve Howe.

In the second part from about two minutes in.











RIP Chris Squire.


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 19, 2022)

Popped up on my youtube favourites - had to watch it again before I sleep!


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2022)

Got into a band called Frost* as it has John Mitchell who has worked with Fish and they got a mention for their current tour on his Fish on Friday podcast. New album is really good and worth a listen. This is the opening track of the new album


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 22, 2022)

Shortly I’ll be listening to an elderly Scottish gentleman.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Shortly I’ll be listening to an elderly Scottish gentleman. 
	View attachment 45307

Click to expand...

And he was excellent. If that is to be his last it’s a great way to go out; a few surprises in the set list, some lovely nods to the Ukraine, Her Majesty and the Civil Rights Movement, and some football banter. Well played sir, thanks for many fantastic evenings.


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2022)

In memory of Wilco Johnson.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 23, 2022)

My offering as a tribute to Wilko is


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 7, 2022)

Paulo Gonzo

This was number one all over Portugal the first time I was there. There was no escape it was on every TV in every bar. I bought his CD on the back of it. I've not got all his stuff. Its excellent. This song, apparently translates along the lines of " I've done everything I can for you...", which at the time stuck a chord.........


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 8, 2022)

Not listened to their stuff for a while. Lots of comments about derivative etc etc but always very melodic musically. 

A great talent and voice gone too soon. RIP Chester.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 10, 2022)

After being at the pictures and seeing the Uber eats advert which is very good I had to find out who sings  it. 

Turns out it’s Bill Withers and it’s a great track and it’s on my playlist now. 

Love the guy dancing on the add.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 10, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			After being at the pictures and seeing the Uber eats advert which is very good I had to find out who sings  it.

Turns out it’s Bill Withers and it’s a great track and it’s on my playlist now.

Love the guy dancing on the add.
		
Click to expand...

What a singer, love this one by him 👌


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 12, 2022)

Abby the spoon lady and Chris Rodrigues,  Angeles in Heaven. 

It’s a brilliant track I love it , Slime will maybe post it up for me.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 12, 2022)

Slime said:









Click to expand...

See that track I posted up think you’ll like that 👍


----------



## BrianM (Dec 12, 2022)

We lost one of the best yesterday, a nicer man you couldn’t meet, my wife’s grandfather, we had, I  felt a connection about life and work, I’d done a million things with him the last 20 years, from building sheds, looking after sheep, walks and drams.
I’m not normally an emotional person as such but it felt easy to write, cheers Ronald, Rest Easy.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 12, 2022)

A lot of Manic Street Preachers today. 
I always forget how good they were.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## JamesR (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## JamesR (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm sitting in my office, working and going through the classics of Youtube


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The Reytons...band from Doncaster on the rise...good track and and fun video...







Click to expand...

That from April…sounds like they are starting to break - this Sept release is great.  Love the energy and honesty of it all. Arctic Monkeys moving on?  We‘ll have that space thankyou.


----------



## JamesR (Dec 13, 2022)

What a morning I'm having 😈


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2022)

JamesR said:



			I'm sitting in my office, working and going through the classics of Youtube 







Click to expand...

I've always liked this song (even covered it with my band), but I was in London last week and the only time it's threatened to annoy me was that every single rickshaw - think that's what they're called, the bicycle cabs basically - was playing it at top volume. All of them! Not a variety of songs, just every one we passed was playing Mariah for some reason. It was bizarre.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 18, 2022)

If you want something new to listen to ☝️☝️☝️


----------



## Slime (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 20, 2022)

Been watching Royal Variety Performance tonight.
I know he has his haters on here but George Ezra - stunning - performance of the night for me!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Been watching Royal Variety Performance tonight.
I know he has his haters on here but George Ezra - stunning - performance of the night for me!
		
Click to expand...

The flippin opera singer on now has just broken my living room window with that high note 😖


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 20, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The flippin opera singer on now has just broken my living room window with that high note 😖
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, she was good too! 😁


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			Yeah, she was good too! 😁
		
Click to expand...

She certainly had a fine pair of lungs 🤫


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 21, 2022)

Jammin by Bob Marley over and over again on the jukebox, it seems a favorite of my two granddaughters who love playing it and dancing, a joy to behold.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2022)

Watched this when broadcast couple of months back, was always a great track and I loved it once more…Jim and Charlie rocking pretty well for a couple of auld blokes…brought up not a mile or so from where I myself started on this journey called life, and being ages with them…hope springs eternal 👍😍


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2022)

Happy Rush Day...21/12


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2022)

In honour of what would have been the main man of metal's 77th.....


----------



## Slime (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## ExRabbit (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 1, 2023)

Imurg said:



			Happy Rush Day...21/12






Click to expand...

Note to self: Must get my old vinyl out of the loft.


----------



## Slime (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2023)

Great to hear these live again and 27 years worth of material in the set


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2023)

37 years gone........😪


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 4, 2023)

The cramps.. suddenly the wife likes some of it as one song featured one The recent Wednesday Adams program.  Not showed any interest in them the last 30 odd years 🤣


----------



## BrianM (Jan 5, 2023)

Bit of Faithless while tidying the garage 😀


----------



## Imurg (Sunday at 7:45 PM)




----------



## Slime (Sunday at 9:54 PM)




----------

